# L.O.L.L.. #5



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Terry McAuliffe is now the democratic governor of Virginia.
> Bye Bye, Gov ultrasound and Cuccinelli!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Did any of you see the high-school kid's video that was posted under the title USA History in 2 Minutes? It is brilliant.
> 
> You can see it at http://marcbrecy.perso.neuf.fr/history.html


It is indeed.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Terry McAuliffe is now the democratic governor of Virginia.
> Bye Bye, Gov ultrasound and Cuccinelli!


Oh, yay! Even the tiny empress is cheering!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> !


I hope Maggie Smith actually said that and didn't just pose for the picture. Great woman.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Didn't you see Gone With the Wind? There's a whole scene devoted to the "girls" dressing for a ball, with their "servants" pulling tightly on the laces.


Empress Purl, did you see the old episode of The Carol Burnett show, where they did a skit in GTW? I still laugh when I think of that, Carol was wearing the green velvet drapes with the rod still in the shoulders.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sorry I have been out of the loop. We have been cleaning out my MIL's house. She was a crafter in all crafts. The fabric fairy pooped all over my basement and she will visit again tomorrow. She certainly was a collector of many things! We should be done by Friday. I miss my ladies!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope Maggie Smith actually said that and didn't just pose for the picture. Great woman.


She is one of my favorites. I am thinking she just posed, but then again she is Maggie Smith!
Do you think she is starting to look like Michael Caine?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Empress Purl, did you see the old episode of The Carol Burnett show, where they did a skit in GTW? I still laugh when I think of that, Carol was wearing the green velvet drapes with the rod still in the shoulders.


Oh God, yes. I didn't often watch Carol Burnett, but I saw that, and it sure is hard to forget.

One of my family's favorite stories is about my mother walking out of a store wearing her coat with a hanger still inside it. Nobody realized it for 2 or 3 blocks. My mother laughed so hard when she saw it, we had to find a lady's room. Even now, more than 50 years later, if a few of us are together, mentioning "Al's hanger" will start the laughter all over again. The more recent family members just look uncomfortable.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Empress Purl, did you see the old episode of The Carol Burnett show, where they did a skit in GTW? I still laugh when I think of that, Carol was wearing the green velvet drapes with the rod still in the shoulders.


I remember that so well--remember her line when Rhett complimented her on the new "dress"? "I saw it in the window and just had to have it!" LOL


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She is one of my favorites. I am thinking she just posed, but then again she is Maggie Smith!
> Do you think she is starting to look like Michael Caine?


Very funny. No, she does not look like Michael Caine. Peter O'Toole, maybe.

Is that gorgeous baby in your avatar a grandchild? What's her name. Her picture cheers me up.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> sorry I have been out of the loop. We have been cleaning out my MIL's house. She was a crafter in all crafts. The fabric fairy pooped all over my basement and she will visit again tomorrow. She certainly was a collector of many things! We should be done by Friday. I miss my ladies!


We've missed you too, Patty!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Very funny. No, she does not look like Michael Caine. Peter O'Toole, maybe.
> 
> Is that gorgeous baby in your avatar a grandchild? What's her name. Her picture cheers me up.


Yes, that is my little GD. She is 15 months old and her name is Brynn. She's a funny baby.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> We've missed you too, Patty!


Aw thanks, Empress Susan. I have box upon box of quilting fabric and it will take months to get through it all and organize it.
I see the Tin Man is still blowing hot air. BBBRRRMMM!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Aw thanks, Empress Susan. I have box upon box of quilting fabric and it will take months to get through it all and organize it.
> I see the Tin Man is still blowing hot air. BBBRRRMMM!


Yep...and so are her cohorts. They're really testy right now--no idea why.

That's neat about the boxes of fabric, though. Are you a quilter?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are using common sense. It is not common at all. TBBC



jelun2 said:


> I am going to bring this up here as it is safer than talking about it on the thread that prompted my curiosity.
> 
> If you are dating/living with (whatever) a person and his/her mother interferes in your life for six long years wouldn't you expect that to continue for the years to come?
> If you really couldn't stand it and wanted to get married to the partner wouldn't you say "we need to move"?
> I just don't understand tying oneself up in angst for decades to come.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Terry McAuliffe is now the democratic governor of Virginia.
> Bye Bye, Gov ultrasound and Cuccinelli!


That is awesome. It was very close earlier and Cuccinelli was ahead so glad to hear of the outcome. Also the Koch Bros got involved in the election in Iowa City, Iowa, but Iowa told the Koch Bros where to go. They got involved because of debt and said Iowa City would end up like Detroit. Vice President Biden called the mayor to congratulate him and the others that were re-elected.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/05/1253159/-Koch-Bros-Jump-the-Shark-in-Iowa-Focus-Own-Spotlight


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No comment.



Poor Purl said:


> Are you asking whether a leopard will change her spots. Probably not. Is the couple living with the mother? That would be disaster.
> 
> I think this needs to be talked out by the couple, and if the child of evil mom likes it the way it is, it may be best to call it off while the couple is still young enough to meet other people. Even if they move, moms can be very interfering on the phone.
> 
> Now, if I were the mother I'd be pushing them to marry, but I'm grandchild-deprived.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sometimes the most well-meaning of us just give up because we know it won't do a bit of good.



Poor Purl said:


> I bet she's getting a zillion different suggestions. Well, some may work. And if they don't, she's already in so deep, it won't make much difference.
> 
> That sounds about as empathic as Solo or LTL. I hope I'm not turning into them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dancing wildly! Yippee! I hope the worm is turning for good.



BrattyPatty said:


> Terry McAuliffe is now the democratic governor of Virginia.
> Bye Bye, Gov ultrasound and Cuccinelli!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love Maggie Smith's character. She may be wrong, but I still find myself rooting for the way she expresses it.



BrattyPatty said:


> !


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Love it, love it, love it.



BrattyPatty said:


> Empress Purl, did you see the old episode of The Carol Burnett show, where they did a skit in GTW? I still laugh when I think of that, Carol was wearing the green velvet drapes with the rod still in the shoulders.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We're thinking of you Patty. You'll have lots to remember your MIL. hugs



BrattyPatty said:


> sorry I have been out of the loop. We have been cleaning out my MIL's house. She was a crafter in all crafts. The fabric fairy pooped all over my basement and she will visit again tomorrow. She certainly was a collector of many things! We should be done by Friday. I miss my ladies!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And a red head. What a doll! She's going to make things happen in the world.



BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, that is my little GD. She is 15 months old and her name is Brynn. She's a funny baby.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What else could that simpleton do?



BrattyPatty said:


> Aw thanks, Empress Susan. I have box upon box of quilting fabric and it will take months to get through it all and organize it.
> I see the Tin Man is still blowing hot air. BBBRRRMMM!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

We're all now quite familiar with the reported claims by hundreds of people that they've received letters from their health insurance company that their plans have been "Cancelled Due to ObamaCare". We all know that this wasn't supposed to happen, that the President promised it wouldn't happen and even though many of these plans are only cancelled because they're essentially useless due to their exorbitant co-pays and deductibles that argument hasn't yet been entirely convincing.

That is A LIE - Obamacare didn't Cancel their plan.

Plans that were in place since March of 2010 (prior to the Affordable Care Act) were "Grandfathered" and excluded from many of the laws requirements so that they wouldn't be cancelled. ObamaCare doesn't FORCE those plans to remain, but it doesn't FORCE them to be cancelled either. TPM reports now that the Insurance Companies themselves have deliberately sent out these cancellation notices, along with automatic renewals into higher rate plans before Oct 1st as a means of preventing people from Shopping on the Exchange and finding better, cheaper plans.

In short, this is all an Insurance Industry Scam to gouge their customers, blame Obamacare for it, and prevent them from taking advantage of improved coverage and savings that the ACA actually provides.

In Kentucky, Insurance Provider Humana was fined $65,000 for sending out misleading letters.

The department investigated letters sent in August to 6,543 individual plan policyholders in Kentucky. The letters said they needed to renew their plans for 2014 within 30 days or choose a more expensive option that complies with the Affordable Care Act.

Let's follow this logically, if the letters were sent in August and required a response within 30 days - it essentially forced the policy holders to choose the worse possible option before the Oct 1st launch of their State Exchange.

That is a classic "High Pressure" sales tactic. "Buy NOW or you'll miss out. SALE ENDING SOON" - when in fact, there was no legitimate reason to push people make a decision in that 30 day window other than to prevent them from shopping on the Exchange.

2,200 people actually did respond within that 30 period, but Kentucky regulators after finding they had been deceived by Humana released them from that agreement and allowed them to go ahead and shop for a better plan on the marketplace. Then they fined Humana for their attempted Scam.

So the next time you hear or read about how ObamaCare has caused someone to lose their inexpensive plan only to be forced to choose a much more expensive one. Don't Believe It

Plans could acquire grandfathered status by adding those features to the existing ones, they did not have to already have them in place. Some of the elements, like the "no lifetime cap" one, were phased in over time, and therefore explicitly allowed adjustment of benefits in an existing plan. Coverage of children under 26 is not likely to be a feature that many plans had in early 2010, yet clearly insurance plans have added this feature. My current coverage has grandfathered status. It had some of these features, like no lifetime cap, other benefits have been added or modified to comply with the grandfathering requirements.

So, you got that? Grandfathered Plans are not written in unbendable, unbreakable Adamantium, they can and have been amended since 2010. They don't have to meet all the requirements of the ACA, just a few of them and have to have existed since before the law was passed and signed - That's All.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/04/1252957/-How-ObamaCare-Cancelled-Your-Plan-is-really-an-Insurance-Co-Scam-to-Rip-You-Off?detail=email


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> !


OMG, I love it. 
I have to borrow that!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty wrote:
Terry McAuliffe is now the democratic governor of Virginia.
Bye Bye, Gov ultrasound and Cuccinelli!

Poor Purl responded:
Oh, yay! Even the tiny empress is cheering!


And I say: But what the heck happened in New Jersey? Do those people REALLY not see what Chris Christie is?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This article should be read by all, put on the 'news' by any source that has reported the cancellation bunk, and maybe put on billboards near traffic jams. Oh, let's not forget talk radio.

There is another piece that reports all the additions to insurance plans so people can determine what the additions are worth to them.

Slimy ***'s won't be ashamed of themselves for misleading people. But people should have the facts and determine what to do with them.



NJG said:


> We're all now quite familiar with the reported claims by hundreds of people that they've received letters from their health insurance company that their plans have been "Cancelled Due to ObamaCare". We all know that this wasn't supposed to happen, that the President promised it wouldn't happen and even though many of these plans are only cancelled because they're essentially useless due to their exorbitant co-pays and deductibles that argument hasn't yet been entirely convincing.
> 
> That is A LIE - Obamacare didn't Cancel their plan.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Chris Christie is a regional phenom IMHO. Hope we can keep him there.



jelun2 said:


> BrattyPatty wrote:
> Terry McAuliffe is now the democratic governor of Virginia.
> Bye Bye, Gov ultrasound and Cuccinelli!
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I found the rest of the article from a post from Poor Purl on another thread.

But wait, there's more:

All health plans must:

.End lifetime limits on coverage

.End arbitrary cancellations of health coverage

.Cover adult children up to age 26

.Provide a Summary of Benefits and Coverage (SBC), a short, easy-to-understand summary of what a plan covers and costs

.Hold insurance companies accountable to spend your premiums on health care, not administrative costs and bonuses
Grandfathered plans DON'T have to:

.Cover preventive care for free

.Guarantee your right to appeal

.Protect your choice of doctors and access to emergency care

.Be held accountable through Rate Review for excessive premium increases

In addition to the above, grandfathered individual health insurance plans (the kind you buy yourself, not the kind you get from an employer) don't have to:

.End yearly limits on coverage

.Cover you if you have a pre-existing health condition

So if you had a plan that had a lifetime cap, didn't cover your children until they were 26, could be arbitrarily cancelled and didn't spend 80-85% of your premiums on your care - that plan would have to be updated or replaced. If you had a plan like that, and for some reason liked it then you were always going to have to make an adjustment to a plan that doesn't suck anymore. The question is, would you be able to shop for the best possible option or would you stay with the options given by your current provider? These letters show that some providers tried to corral their clients into staying and accepting a much higher rate - blaming the ACA for it - and therefore scaring them away from the Exchange Marketplace.
We've been hearing that the reason these plans were more expensive is because they had to cover preventive care (Limbaugh had a field-day with that one last week), but as shown above the Grandfathered Plans Didn't.

It's a scam, it's all a scam.



damemary said:


> This article should be read by all, put on the 'news' by any source that has reported the cancellation bunk, and maybe put on billboards near traffic jams. Oh, let's not forget talk radio.
> 
> There is another piece that reports all the additions to insurance plans so people can determine what the additions are worth to them.
> 
> Slimy ***'s won't be ashamed of themselves for misleading people. But people should have the facts and determine what to do with them.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Chris Christie is a regional phenom IMHO. Hope we can keep him there.


Here is a plus to even out the column that has Christie's win in there.

NJ voters OK hourly minimum wage hike to $8.25
Read more at http://www.philly.com/philly/news/politics/elections/20131105_ap_88fc068ec729404e915637eaf04500b8.html#hctgmlZhStfBWRQg.99


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> And I say: But what the heck happened in New Jersey? Do those people REALLY not see what Chris Christie is?


No! Or, rather, they like loudmouthed bullies there.

The first time I saw him in action, he was being asked a question by a teacher (he hates teachers because their union has made sure they get a living wage), and while she was talking, he turned his voluminous back on her, took his jacket off, and bent over, practically sticking his rear in her face, to slowly put his jacket over a chair. It was so obviously choreographed, and so gross.

They don't seem to be aware, either, that he turned down billions in federal funds to construct a tunnel connecting NJ Transit with NY Transit, which is badly needed. He claimed it would cost too much to build, ignoring the fact that it would hardly cost anything because the feds would pay most of it.

But the Koch Bros. love him.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Chris Christie is a regional phenom IMHO. Hope we can keep him there.


And I wish we could send him away. Don't blame the region; it's just New Jersey.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> No! Or, rather, they like loudmouthed bullies there.
> 
> The first time I saw him in action, he was being asked a question by a teacher (he hates teachers because their union has made sure they get a living wage), and while she was talking, he turned his voluminous back on her, took his jacket off, and bent over, practically sticking his rear in her face, to slowly put his jacket over a chair. It was so obviously choreographed, and so gross.
> 
> ...


He has spoken very rudely and crassly to several women. Why do people like that? and yet will go on and on here on the forums about bullies and rudeness. HAHAHAAA, people like bullies as leaders? 
Maybe it isn't President Obama's race at all maybe he is just too darned polite.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> He has spoken very rudely and crassly to several women. Why do people like that? and yet will go on and on here on the forums about bullies and rudeness. HAHAHAAA, people like bullies as leaders?
> Maybe it isn't President Obama's race at all maybe he is just too darned polite.


Why are there always kids who back up the worst bully and laugh when he hits smaller kids? I think they believe he'll protect them, at least from his own bullying.

There have been other polite presidents (JFK comes to mind) but nobody waved confederate flags at the White House, or shouted "you lie" at public speeches. No, with Obama it's his race.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

An article in Saturday's New York Times Business section digs down into the numbers to demonstrate something people need to know in order to understand just how much the 1 percent run things. James B. Stewart looked at the income tax rates the richest among us paid in 2009, arguably the worst year for our economy since the Depression. Here's what he found.

According to IRS data, the top 400 taxpayers (i.e., the top sliver of the top 1 percent), had an average adjusted gross income (AGI) of $202 million. That year, the top federal rate was 35 percent (it's now 39.6 percent). And what percentage did they pay to the federal government in income taxes: less than 20 percent (!)

How about the top 1 percent overall, people with AGI's over $344,000? They paid an average of just over 24 percent.

And the top 0.1 percent?, those with AGI's over $1.4 million? They paid 24 percent.

Fascinating. The rate dropped the higher you went into the top 1 percent. No one is paying close to the actual top marginal rate. And bear in mind that tax exempt interest doesn't even count in the AGI for these people, with it, their incomes would be higher and their effective tax rate even lower.

This is why it drives me bananas when people whine about the supposedly high taxes paid by the rich. There was that golfer, Phil Mickelson, who complained that with the federal and state tax rate (in California), he was paying more than 60 percent of his income in taxes, or some such nonsense.

These rich yahoos ignore (or lie) about the fact that the payroll tax only is levied on the first $100K in income, and that capital gains taxesthe source of a disproportionate share of income for those at the tippity topis taxed at a rate much, much, lower than the marginal rate, and so on and so on. Stewart explained that in 2009 capital gains made up 46 percent of the total income for the top 400 taxpayers, which is "much higher than for most people." The top 400 received 16 percent of all the capital gains earned by Americans. Four hundred households. Think about that.

As I discussed a bit more in my post Sunday, raising the top income rate to 39.6 percent as of this year will help, as will the increased Medicare taxes on higher incomes as well as the higher capital gains taxes on higher incomes (both of these last two are elements of Obamacare).

The reality is that, even with these coming changes, virtually no one will be even coming close to paying that 60+ percent rate cited by Mickelson (actually, he said 62-63 percent, to get all technical and stuff), let alone 50 percent or even 40 percent, even including all federal, state, and local income and payroll taxes.

When we progressives say that the rich, especially the ultra-rich, need to pay their fair share, this is what we mean.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> An article in Saturday's New York Times Business section digs down into the numbers to demonstrate something people need to know in order to understand just how much the 1 percent run things. James B. Stewart looked at the income tax rates the richest among us paid in 2009, arguably the worst year for our economy since the Depression. Here's what he found.
> 
> According to IRS data, the top 400 taxpayers (i.e., the top sliver of the top 1 percent), had an average adjusted gross income (AGI) of $202 million. That year, the top federal rate was 35 percent (it's now 39.6 percent). And what percentage did they pay to the federal government in income taxes: less than 20 percent (!)
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> An article in Saturday's New York Times Business section digs down into the numbers to demonstrate something people need to know in order to understand just how much the 1 percent run things. James B. Stewart looked at the income tax rates the richest among us paid in 2009, arguably the worst year for our economy since the Depression. Here's what he found.
> 
> According to IRS data, the top 400 taxpayers (i.e., the top sliver of the top 1 percent), had an average adjusted gross income (AGI) of $202 million. That year, the top federal rate was 35 percent (it's now 39.6 percent). And what percentage did they pay to the federal government in income taxes: less than 20 percent (!)
> 
> ...


The whole damned thing is ridiculous. I have forgotten which organization had a piece recently about ...

Half Of The World's Richest People Come From Just 2 Families

Here's a fact that will make any liberal cringe.

Seven of the 12 richest people in the world have names ending in Koch, Walton or Adelson, according to a new calculation by Bloomberg Markets magazine.

Of course, extreme wealth gives you a lot of political power. Here's how these folks wield their influence:

-- The Waltons derive their wealth from Walmart, a company that has historically donated more to Republican causes and lobbied aggressively on taxes and labor issues. It's also not so keen on raising the minimum wage.
-- The Koch brothers once threw $60 million into attempting to dethrone President Obama.
-- And Sheldon Adelson may just be the biggest Republican donor of all...links to bloomberg market thru the hyperlink.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/05/worlds-richest-people_n_4219024.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> The whole damned thing is ridiculous. I have forgotten which organization had a piece recently about ...
> 
> Half Of The World's Richest People Come From Just 2 Families
> 
> ...


If I had that kind of money I would be thrilled to pay my taxes on it. I just don't understand such greed. You only need so much money and more than that should be used to do good things. Maybe, I just see things from a very simple and uncomplicated level but I think I would do what The Gates are doing by getting educational opportunities out to the masses and let people learn and have good and productive happy lives where they can take care of themselves and their families. I think too many people worship the dollar and it is the be all and end all of their existence. One great architect said you can tell what is important to a society by what structures are tallest on the horizon. It used to be places of worship and now it is banks and other lending institutions.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> If I had that kind of money I would be thrilled to pay my taxes on it. I just don't understand such greed. You only need so much money and more than that should be used to do good things. Maybe, I just see things from a very simple and uncomplicated level but I think I would do what The Gates are doing by getting educational opportunities out to the masses and let people learn and have good and productive happy lives where they can take care of themselves and their families. I think too many people worship the dollar and it is the be all and end all of their existence. One great architect said you can tell what is important to a society by what structures are tallest on the horizon. It used to be places of worship and now it is banks and other lending institutions.


Oh, Empress Cheeky, you are never going to make it in this world. Which is exactly what the rich want. Too many of them really believe that they have all this money because they deserve it in some way. Why should they be asked to share with people who don't deserve it? It's a really creepy situation.

"Let me tell you about the very rich. They are different from you and me. They possess and enjoy early, and it does something to them, makes them soft, where we are hard, cynical where we are trustful, in a way that, unless you were born rich, it is very difficult to understand." F. Scott Fitzgerald, "The Rich Boy."


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, Empress Cheeky, you are never going to make it in this world. Which is exactly what the rich want. Too many of them really believe that they have all this money because they deserve it in some way. Why should they be asked to share with people who don't deserve it? It's a really creepy situation.
> 
> "Let me tell you about the very rich. They are different from you and me. They possess and enjoy early, and it does something to them, makes them soft, where we are hard, cynical where we are trustful, in a way that, unless you were born rich, it is very difficult to understand." F. Scott Fitzgerald, "The Rich Boy."


 I enjoyed the observations of Dominick Dunne from time to time. Nasty behavior based on greed is nothing new.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I must be getting old. I almost forgot to ask. 

On some thread or other a poster noted somthing like this...

Lord, in the name of Jesus, I pray... 

Now I thought that Jesus was really only the son of God when he was on Earth. 
I have had friends who were Christian tell me that as I didn't believe in the Trinity that I had to be an atheist. So I guess the thing is if Jesus is God can you pray to God in Jesus' name? 
It all seems quite convoluted to me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I must be getting old. I almost forgot to ask.
> 
> On some thread or other a poster noted somthing like this...
> 
> ...


Where do Unitarians fit in? I'm pretty sure they are Christians, yet by definition they're not Trinitarians.

Wait a minute. Atheists? Odd way to describe Muslims, Jews, in fact, almost every religion but theirs.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Where do Unitarians fit in? I'm pretty sure they are Christians, yet by definition they're not Trinitarians.
> 
> Wait a minute. Atheists? Odd way to describe Muslims, Jews, in fact, almost every religion but theirs.


I certainly don't understand it. That's obvious, I guess. 
The whole you are just saved, no you have to be nice, no... boggles my mind.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I certainly don't understand it. That's obvious, I guess.
> The whole you are just saved, no you have to be nice, no... boggles my mind.


The belief that to be saved, all you need to do is believe in a particular deity is puzzliing to me, but I can see why it's attractive. You don't have to *do* anything difficult.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> If I had that kind of money I would be thrilled to pay my taxes on it. I just don't understand such greed. You only need so much money and more than that should be used to do good things. Maybe, I just see things from a very simple and uncomplicated level but I think I would do what The Gates are doing by getting educational opportunities out to the masses and let people learn and have good and productive happy lives where they can take care of themselves and their families. I think too many people worship the dollar and it is the be all and end all of their existence. One great architect said you can tell what is important to a society by what structures are tallest on the horizon. It used to be places of worship and now it is banks and other lending institutions.


What? Only have 10s of millions left for doing all that hard work all year?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> He has spoken very rudely and crassly to several women. Why do people like that? and yet will go on and on here on the forums about bullies and rudeness. HAHAHAAA, people like bullies as leaders?
> Maybe it isn't President Obama's race at all maybe he is just too darned polite.


Race tops all for some people. President Obama is a fine man that history will reveal his caring and strength. It is what it is. We all must live in our own moment in time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Very sorry to agree on this one... After all the battles of civil rights... It will not die... Such a waste of opportunity for the present time!



Poor Purl said:


> Why are there always kids who back up the worst bully and laugh when he hits smaller kids? I think they believe he'll protect them, at least from his own bullying.
> 
> There have been other polite presidents (JFK comes to mind) but nobody waved confederate flags at the White House, or shouted "you lie" at public speeches. No, with Obama it's his race.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> An article in Saturday's New York Times Business section digs down into the numbers to demonstrate something people need to know in order to understand just how much the 1 percent run things. James B. Stewart looked at the income tax rates the richest among us paid in 2009, arguably the worst year for our economy since the Depression. Here's what he found.
> 
> According to IRS data, the top 400 taxpayers (i.e., the top sliver of the top 1 percent), had an average adjusted gross income (AGI) of $202 million. That year, the top federal rate was 35 percent (it's now 39.6 percent). And what percentage did they pay to the federal government in income taxes: less than 20 percent (!)
> 
> ...


       Shame. And to think, without living and 'working' in this country, they would not have the opportunity to be rich, well beyond most people's dreams. - :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> If I had that kind of money I would be thrilled to pay my taxes on it. I just don't understand such greed. You only need so much money and more than that should be used to do good things. Maybe, I just see things from a very simple and uncomplicated level but I think I would do what The Gates are doing by getting educational opportunities out to the masses and let people learn and have good and productive happy lives where they can take care of themselves and their families. I think too many people worship the dollar and it is the be all and end all of their existence. One great architect said you can tell what is important to a society by what structures are tallest on the horizon. It used to be places of worship and now it is banks and other lending institutions.


Even allowing for a very comfortable life style, how many cars can you drive? How much property do you want to be responsible for? Millions of dollars will pay for a lot of hotels instead of houses waiting for someone to 'visit.' Andrew Carnegie and his ilk used their fortunes to fill a need. What will the Waltons do with the minimum wage they took from their many employees?

You're right Cheeky. I don't understand either.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you Purl. We are all caught in a time we don't understand. I think this is why we take time to raise our voices so, for one brief, shining moment, people will recall another way.....a belief in mankind and what we can accomplish.

Bless Bill & Melinda Gates, Warren Buffett.....what is the value of clean water to those who have never known it? What is the value of a vaccine that will save many, many lives? And they could have had another boat....



Poor Purl said:


> Oh, Empress Cheeky, you are never going to make it in this world. Which is exactly what the rich want. Too many of them really believe that they have all this money because they deserve it in some way. Why should they be asked to share with people who don't deserve it? It's a really creepy situation.
> 
> "Let me tell you about the very rich. They are different from you and me. They possess and enjoy early, and it does something to them, makes them soft, where we are hard, cynical where we are trustful, in a way that, unless you were born rich, it is very difficult to understand." F. Scott Fitzgerald, "The Rich Boy."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They say, 'it's a mystery.' Faith, either you have it or you don't. IMHO you can live a good life with or without faith. Not everyone feels that way.



jelun2 said:


> I must be getting old. I almost forgot to ask.
> 
> On some thread or other a poster noted somthing like this...
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't understand the need to catalog faith. To me, good works are the trump cards.



Poor Purl said:


> Where do Unitarians fit in? I'm pretty sure they are Christians, yet by definition they're not Trinitarians.
> 
> Wait a minute. Atheists? Odd way to describe Muslims, Jews, in fact, almost every religion but theirs.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why not do good works? Care for the needy, the children of God? No right now in time it is, 'I got mine. Pull yourself up by your bootstraps.' It truly offends me to the core.



Poor Purl said:


> The belief that to be saved, all you need to do is believe in a particular deity is puzzliing to me, but I can see why it's attractive. You don't have to *do* anything difficult.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl wrote:
The belief that to be saved, all you need to do is believe in a particular deity is puzzliing to me, but I can see why it's attractive. You don't have to do anything difficult.


Part of believing is suppose to be helping those in need. I think to many of the wealthy make a contribution to charity and believe that is all they have to do. They don't have to come too close to "those people" or really have anything to do with them. That is why Romney was so out of touch with ordinary people. He really had no clue how most people lived. This country is so fortunate he lost the election. He didn't even start talking about the middle class till late in the election and then it was only because he thought he should if he wanted to win. Fox News Commentators and people like Rush are all the same way. I wish they all had to live on a fixed income and food stamps for a month or two, but only if it was a reality show so we all got to watch. I think they should have to work at Walmart too and live in an apartment. That would do em in


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

NJG said:


> Poor Purl wrote:
> The belief that to be saved, all you need to do is believe in a particular deity is puzzliing to me, but I can see why it's attractive. You don't have to do anything difficult.
> 
> Part of believing is suppose to be helping those in need. I think to many of the wealthy make a contribution to charity and believe that is all they have to do. They don't have to come too close to "those people" or really have anything to do with them. That is why Romney was so out of touch with ordinary people. He really had no clue how most people lived. This country is so fortunate he lost the election. He didn't even start talking about the middle class till late in the election and then it was only because he thought he should if he wanted to win. Fox News Commentators and people like Rush are all the same way. I wish they all had to live on a fixed income and food stamps for a month or two, but only if it was a reality show so we all got to watch. I think they should have to work at Walmart too and live in an apartment. That would do em in


I feel sorry for people who only make a tax deductible monetary donation to help the poor. When they avoid any contatc with 'those people' they are mssing a golden opportunity to meet and become friends with some very wonderful people.

I have found people on fixed incomes or no income are more inclined to share what they have.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Why not do good works? Care for the needy, the children of God? No right now in time it is, 'I got mine. Pull yourself up by your bootstraps.' It truly offends me to the core.


I'm sure it offends every right-thinking (i.e., left-thinking) person. It should offend everyone.

[Apologies to those, like bwtyer, who truly are right-thinking, though not left. I was just making an easy joke.]


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> I wish they all had to live on a fixed income and food stamps for a month or two, but only if it was a reality show so we all got to watch. I think they should have to work at Walmart too and live in an apartment. That would do em in


Wait a minute! I live in an apartment; so do most people who live in cities. They're not so awful; in fact, people are willing to pay millions to buy apartments.

Did you perhaps mean something like "homeless shelter"?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Wait a minute! I live in an apartment; so do most people who live in cities. They're not so awful; in fact, people are willing to pay millions to buy apartments.
> 
> Did you perhaps mean something like "homeless shelter"?


No what I meant was before the last election Romney was talking about insurance and said that if someone was having a heart attack, we would take care of them even if they didn't have insurance. An ambulance would go to their "apartment' and pick them up and take them to the hospital. He made it sound like "those people, those uninsured people" all lived in apartments. He just sounded so condescending, I wanted to hit him. Sorry, nothing meant against anyone living in an apartment,cause I live in one too.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Wait a minute! I live in an apartment; so do most people who live in cities. They're not so awful; in fact, people are willing to pay millions to buy apartments.
> 
> Did you perhaps mean something like "homeless shelter"?


I think that she meant a location that another person owns. 
Which, BTW, I wish I were still in. This home ownership sucks.
The point was, my Empress, that people who have LOTS and LOTS of money and stuff should figure out what life is really like.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> No what I meant was before the last election Romney was talking about insurance and said that if someone was having a heart attack, we would take care of them even if they didn't have insurance. An ambulance would go to their "apartment' and pick them up and take them to the hospital. He made it sound like "those people, those uninsured people" all lived in apartments. He just sounded so condescending, I wanted to hit him. Sorry, nothing meant against anyone living in an apartment,cause I live in one too.


I misunderstood. I didn't hear him say that, but what can you expect from someone with too many houses and an elevator for his cars.

He also assumes they all have phones with which to call those ambulances. Many of them don't have those Reaganphones.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I think that she meant a location that another person owns.
> Which, BTW, I wish I were still in. This home ownership sucks.
> The point was, my Empress, that people who have LOTS and LOTS of money and stuff should figure out what life is really like.


As the punch line to an old joke goes: of course they should, but thank God they don't have to.

Another person owns my apartment. Thanks to the laws here, I can afford the rent I pay him, and there's a super who takes care of all the problems. Pity not every home comes with a super, but I bet each of Romney's homes has one.

Sorry, babbling. I'm very sleepy. Good night.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Good morning, Empresses, Princesses, and all other members of our royal family. I have gotten sick of "Obamacare" and decided that I'd rather be back on friendly, intelligent ground. I'm off to the gym this morning, but will pop in later.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Good morning, Empresses, Princesses, and all other members of our royal family. I have gotten sick of "Obamacare" and decided that I'd rather be back on friendly, intelligent ground. I'm off to the gym this morning, but will pop in later.


I have been posting in that other zip code, alcameron, if you care to join me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Good morning, Empresses, Princesses, and all other members of our royal family. I have gotten sick of "Obamacare" and decided that I'd rather be back on friendly, intelligent ground. I'm off to the gym this morning, but will pop in later.


You're right. I dropped in there a couple of times and determined that the Empire would best be served by avoiding it. Enjoy your morning, Empress V, and will see you back here later.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I have been posting in that other zip code, alcameron, if you care to join me.


What zip code is that, if I might ask?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello all empresses. On Veteran's Day I want to honor all women and men who have served this country and currently serve. I learned that even though you may oppose the war you support those in uniform. I know what it is like to have a loved one in harm's way and you support the person even if you do not agree with the cause. I thank Patrick, Steve, Frank, Vincent, Robert, Thomas and Bonnie. I hope you will think of them too today and add the names of your loved ones.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Would you ask a commander without flight training to fly a fighter jet or a commander without medical training to perform surgery? Then why do we ask commanders who don't have legal training to make legal judgments about serious crimes like sexual assault? 

Now is the time. We need your help to fix this  write your Senators right now. 

The National Defense Authorization Act for fiscal year 2014 is currently scheduled to come to the Senate floor next week and we urgently need your help to ensure that the Military Justice Improvement Act is included as an amendment. This legislation would reform the military justice system by moving the decision-making on whether and how to prosecute serious offenses, like sexual assault, out of the chain of command and give these decisions to trained, experienced military prosecutors. 

This Veterans Day, we need you to do the right thing and honor our soldiers by making the reforms needed to address the rising number of sexual assaults in the military, improve our nation's military justice system and strengthen  not weaken  the role of commanders so they can concentrate on actually improving the climate in their commands that can help prevent sexual assaults. 

They work to protect us every day  now protect them when they need it most. 

Until perpetrators see that they will be held accountable for their acts, the number of sexual assaults is not likely to go down. And until survivors of sexual assault have confidence in the military justice system, the number of reports of such assaults is not likely to increase. This legislation works to instill that confidence. 

We are just about 10 Senators away from passage  make sure your Senators do the right thing. 

Together we have fought for months to bring the Military Justice Improvement Act to a vote, and now there is a bipartisan group of Senators who believe our service men and women deserve better. Please help show that you do, too. 

Sincerely,
Nancy Duff Campbell 
Co-President 
National Women's Law Center


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What zip code is that, if I might ask?


You certainly may. It is the more liberal area of the district, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This week is our last chance to get a pro-woman, pro-choice judge confirmed to one of the most important and influential courts in the country.

President Obama nominated a superhero--Nina Pillard--to be a judge on the DC Circuit Court. No really, she truly is a superhero, with a history of fighting injustices against women--and winning. She argued before the Supreme Court nine times, including upholding the Family and Medical Leave Act and ending the Virginia Military Institutes exclusion of women. Shes been a lawyer for the Justice Department, ACLU, and NAACP.1

But right-wing groups like the Family Research Council are raising a ruckus, trying to get the Senate to block Pillard's nomination because they don't like her positions on abortion and abstinence-only sex ed.2 If their voices are the only ones senators hear, Pillard might not become a judge.

Senator Harry Reid is expected to call for a vote on Pillards nomination as early as Tuesday and some moderate Republican senators are on the fence about how they'll vote.3 We have to show our support right away if we want her to be confirmed. Will you sign the petition asking the Senate to confirm Nina Pillard and put a great judge on an important court bench?

In the fight for womens rights, judges have a HUGE influence. Most recently, 3 female judges appointed by George W. Bush reinstated Texass sweeping abortion ban thats closing clinics across the state.4 Judges who are more concerned with pushing an ideological agenda than good law are hurting women.

But its not just Texans who have to worry. Another George W. Bush-appointed judge on the DC Circuit Court--the very court Pillard is nominated for--authored an opinion saying religious employers can ignore federal birth control coverage rules. The judge has also called the New Deal a socialist revolution and likened Social Security to intergenerational cannibalism.5

Pillards nomination wont just bring balance to the DC Circuit Court, its also critical for the court to function. There are currently 3 vacancies on the court which only has 11 seats.6 The DC Circuit hears cases on federal regulations--everything from environmental rules to labor policy. Thats why the DC Circuit Court is considered second in power only to the Supreme Court. Four of the current nine Supreme Court justices served on the DC Circuit Court.7

We cant let ultra-conservative voices like the Family Research Council be the only ones senators hear from about Nina Pillard. Its critical that we get such an amazing pro-woman, pro-choice superhero appointed as a judge if we want womens rights to keep progressing. Let your senators know that you support her.


--Nita, Shaunna, Kat, Karin, Malinda, Adam, and Gabriela, the UltraViolet team

Sources:

1. Nina Pillard Nomination for D.C. Circuit Advances, Legal Times, September 19, 2013

Cry of the Republican Male Senator, Slate, July 25, 2013

2. Scary Feminist Nominated for Federal Judgeship; Conservatives Flip Out, Jezebel, July 24, 2013

3. Can You Be Openly Pro-Choice And A Federal Judge? Well Find Out Next Week, Think Progress, November 7, 2013

4. BREAKING: Three Bush-Appointed Judges Reinstate Texas Anti-Abortion Law, Think Progress, October 31, 2013

5. What You Need To Know About The Severely Conservative Judge Who Just Ruled Against Birth Control, Think Progress, November 1, 2013

6. Republicans Push Back On Obama's D.C. Court Nominees, NPR, September 19, 2013

7. Ibid.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This is the reality for too many Vets and other Americans today in our country. It doesn't say much for us as a nation, does it?
Thank you to all the Empresses that help the homeless, poor and unloved people in our society.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This is the reality for too many Vets and other Americans today in our country


All marvelous depictions of the hypocrisy that is this observance. Get all worked up about a few old guys not being able to go to a monument and leave the rest out at monuments, cold and hungry. 
GGGRrrrrr.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> All marvelous depictions of the hypocrisy that is this observance. Get all worked up about a few old guys not being able to go to a monument and leave the rest out at monuments, cold and hungry.
> GGGRrrrrr.


Wanted to show the "officially approved" and the reality for far to many in the good old U.S.A.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

We must never forget those who have given so much but are now thrown on the trash heap by so many who do not understand. We must always help those who need help. Sometimes it can be just a cuppa and a friendly chat. Do not pass a person by because they are ragged and dirty, we do not know what has brought them to that position. A rough and ragged exterior often hides a golden heart and inner beauty. Remember, but for circumstances, often beyond your control, you could be that homeless person.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Interesting reading from alternet

Rand Paul may have assumed the mantle of Wacko-in-Chief this week, but lots of lesser known right-wing nutjobs had banner weeks as well. 

1. Christian historian: Abortions caused Typhoon Haiyan.

This might come as news to the grieving survivors of Typhoon Haiyan in the Philippines: the cause of the powerful storm was abortion. Not necessarily their abortions, but just the fact that anyone has abortions, especially legally, even though abortion is illegal in the Philippines. God is very, very pissed about that, and thats why he sent a typhoon that killed all those Filipinos on its way to Vietnam. Hes vindictive like that. That is why he is causing all these very destructive and scary storms.

What is not causing any of this climatological havoc is global warmingnot that it even exists. Burning fossil fuels is something God actually wants us to do more of. So goes the theory of Christian denialist, oops, we mean historian David Barton. The blanket explanation for all this climate stuff that we cant explain, he said this week in a conversation with televangelist Kenneth Copeland, as well as murder and pedophilia, is legalized abortion. America voted for politicians who support abortion rights, and in doing so opened the door to the curse.

Here is the historical background. In the good old days, when America was first starting out, Barton explained that if there was really bad weather, leaders would call for a national day of repentance, humiliation, fasting and prayer  and today were saying, Oh no, its global warming.

Thats how we lost Gods protection. We chose to lose it. What did we expect?

2. Radio host Damon Bruce: Sports are set to the dial of men.

Sports are for men, and Richie Incognito is a man, acting manly in a mans world. And if you dont like it, ladies, you can lump it. That is the short version of a nine-minute tirade against women in sports this week by KNBR sports radio host Damon Bruce.

Bruce is mad at women because women are to blame for the suspension of Miami Dolphins guard Richie Incognito after his alleged (and apparently legendary) harassment, bullying and threats against teammate Jonathan Martin drove Martin from the team.

Heres how the tirade starts: 

A lot of sports has lost its way and Im gonna tell you, part of the reason is because weve got women giving us directions. For some of you, this is going to come across as very misogynistic. I dont care, because Im very right. I'm willing to share my sandbox, as long as you remember you're in my box. I didnt slip into your box.... 

Allowing women to slip into the box of professional sports has pretty much ruined sports, Bruce thinks. It has feminized men and made it hard for men to bond the way they like to bondby being assholes. Thats what Jonathan Martin didnt understand. Incognito was trying to bond with him when he called him racial slurs and threatened to rape his sister. 

Heres Bruces sage advice to women sports journalists who cant hack it: If sports get too gruesome for you, go write a restaurant column. Go write a housekeeping column.

Sweet of him to be concerned.

3. Rand Paul overtakes Ted Cruz as chief Republican wacko bird.

This is a tightly contested raceneck and neck. Lately, Texas Tea Partier Cruz has been relatively subdued since his widely ridiculed Obamacare filibuster which led to the widely reviled government shutdown.

So, Kentucky libertarian Paul was good enough to step into the breach to fulfill the role of what Senator John McCain coined as chief of the wacko birds. Paul has distinguished himself in the last week or so with his passionate defense, or is it ignorance, of plagiarism, challenging Rachel Maddow to a duel for repeatedly pointing out that he lifts passages from Wikipedia wholesale for speeches, articles, books, whatever. Shes impugning his honor by doing so, spreading hate on him. Besides libertarians dont attribute stuff; thats for big government suckers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I remember that all too well. I'm growling too.



jelun2 said:


> All marvelous depictions of the hypocrisy that is this observance. Get all worked up about a few old guys not being able to go to a monument and leave the rest out at monuments, cold and hungry.
> GGGRrrrrr.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What is happening to our world? It's a nightmare, I tell you.



alcameron said:


> Interesting reading from alternet
> 
> Rand Paul may have assumed the mantle of Wacko-in-Chief this week, but lots of lesser known right-wing nutjobs had banner weeks as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Interesting reading from alternet
> 
> Rand Paul may have assumed the mantle of Wacko-in-Chief this week, but lots of lesser known right-wing nutjobs had banner weeks as well.
> 
> ...


And more information about Mr Paul.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/08/1254153/-More-problems-for-Rand-Paul?detail=email


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> What is happening to our world? It's a nightmare, I tell you.


You seem surprised.

Empress Dame is not cynical enough!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Sequester this.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Are we living in the US or what? Shouldn't Cuccinelli recuse himself (or whatever it's called) from directing the State Board of Elections how to count these provisional ballots? In the middle of counting the provisional ballots he directed the SBE to change the way they are counted. 
Really? In a Democratic stronghold the repub Atty-gen wields his power? Not in any other county has this been done. A call has gone out for any of the voters who think his/her ballot is being challenged to appear before the board and advocate for the right to have his/her vote counted--and those people have 24 hrs.to appear. This is nuts!

http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/provisional-votes-to-determine-virginia-attorney-general


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Are we living in the US or what? Shouldn't Cuccinelli recuse himself (or whatever it's called) from directing the State Board of Elections how to count these provisional ballots? In the middle of counting the provisional ballots he directed the SBE to change the way they are counted.
> Really? In a Democratic stronghold the repub Atty-gen wields his power? Not in any other county has this been done. A call has gone out for any of the voters who think his/her ballot is being challenged to appear before the board and advocate for the right to have his/her vote counted--and those people have 24 hrs.to appear. This is nuts!
> http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/provisional-votes-to-determine-virginia-attorney-general


It worked for W.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> It worked for W.


Yup, so why am I so amazed? Nothing nutty or crooked should surprise me anymore, should it. I guess what's so surprising is that none of this stuff seems to faze people. Ho-hum, we just accept it.
Meanwhile, W is going to speak at the "Jews for Jesus" convention. The whole world seems nuts.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hello fellow Empresses! I have finally made some headway through all of the fabric in my basement. I can actually see my sewing machine now, at least the top of it. I am reading all of the links and grateful that you have posted them. Haven't had time to watch the news or check emails.
I hope Cuccinelli comes up with less votes than before. What an idiot!
Have a good night.

PS Cheeky and Huck,, COME BACK!!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yup, so why am I so amazed? Nothing nutty or crooked should surprise me anymore, should it. I guess what's so surprising is that none of this stuff seems to faze people. Ho-hum, we just accept it.
> Meanwhile, W is going to speak at the "Jews for Jesus" convention. The whole world seems nuts.


You just gave yourself your answer.

Early on in Cheney's reign, the administration was to have a case before the Supreme Court. Cheney invited Scalia to go duck-hunting, and some people thought Scalia should recuse himself from that case. Hah! What simpletons. The fact that S and C were buddies couldn't possibly influence Scalia's decision, so why recuse himself. And he didn't.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hello fellow Empresses! I have finally made some headway through all of the fabric in my basement. I can actually see my sewing machine now, at least the top of it. I am reading all of the links and grateful that you have posted them. Haven't had time to watch the news or check emails.
> I hope Cuccinelli comes up with less votes than before. What an idiot!
> Have a good night.
> 
> PS Cheeky and Huck,, COME BACK!!!


Glad you can come up for air, Empress Patty. Cheeky's been around posting a lot, I think on POV! Good night yourself.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

alcameron
Meanwhile said:


> My very dear friend is Jewish, her family were Russian Jews who escaped to England in the 1920s. Her sister, who lives in Israel is a Messianic Jew. Messianic Judaism has a large following in Israel although the Israel Government considers them to be Christian.
> 
> Although my friend considers herself to be Jewish and follows the dietary restrictions and celebrates the fasting rules and the holy days she does not attend Temple. Her first language was Yiddish.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Remember in the not-too-distant past when such stories of ethical lapses would halt a politician's future chances of election? Now it's swept under the carpet. People have such short memories, and they must be ethically challenged themselves.



NJG said:


> And more information about Mr Paul.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/08/1254153/-More-problems-for-Rand-Paul?detail=email


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No. But I am sarcastic enough. (Thanks.)



Poor Purl said:


> You seem surprised.
> 
> Empress Dame is not cynical enough!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like he learned from George Bush. Be careful what you count, and you too could 'win.'



alcameron said:


> Are we living in the US or what? Shouldn't Cuccinelli recuse himself (or whatever it's called) from directing the State Board of Elections how to count these provisional ballots? In the middle of counting the provisional ballots he directed the SBE to change the way they are counted.
> Really? In a Democratic stronghold the repub Atty-gen wields his power? Not in any other county has this been done. A call has gone out for any of the voters who think his/her ballot is being challenged to appear before the board and advocate for the right to have his/her vote counted--and those people have 24 hrs.to appear. This is nuts!
> 
> http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/provisional-votes-to-determine-virginia-attorney-general


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The US of A seems to lead the bunch. Can you imagine what the rest of the world thinks of this nuttiness? Come on international KP-ers. Chime in and give us what-for.



alcameron said:


> Yup, so why am I so amazed? Nothing nutty or crooked should surprise me anymore, should it. I guess what's so surprising is that none of this stuff seems to faze people. Ho-hum, we just accept it.
> Meanwhile, W is going to speak at the "Jews for Jesus" convention. The whole world seems nuts.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was surprised Scalia accepted Cheney's invitation, considering Cheney's aim. Darn.



Poor Purl said:


> You just gave yourself your answer.
> 
> Early on in Cheney's reign, the administration was to have a case before the Supreme Court. Cheney invited Scalia to go duck-hunting, and some people thought Scalia should recuse himself from that case. Hah! What simpletons. The fact that S and C were buddies couldn't possibly influence Scalia's decision, so why recuse himself. And he didn't.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I was surprised Scalia accepted Cheney's invitation, considering Cheney's aim. Darn.


This happened long before C shot his friend in the face. It would have saved his friend (and probably the entire country) a lot of trouble if he had shot Scalia. (And before y'all jump on me to say I'm suggesting S be shot, I only said "if." It's a hypothetical, unlike "You have to die.")


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> The US of A seems to lead the bunch. Can you imagine what the rest of the world thinks of this nuttiness? Come on international KP-ers. Chime in and give us what-for.


I think we have to surrender the title to North Korea and Iran. After that, maybe we can beat out one or two countries in Africa. But then it's our turn.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> No. But I am sarcastic enough. (Thanks.)


That you are.

Someone on KP has a new avatar that is a sign saying: IRONY, the opposite of wrinkly.

You've wiped away all my wrinkles. Thank you.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That you are.
> 
> Someone on KP has a new avatar that is a sign saying: IRONY, the opposite of wrinkly.
> 
> You've wiped away all my wrinkles. Thank you.


Yes, I have seen that one. It expresses a certain line of thinking very well.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

The shocking new face of homelessness

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/11/1254845/-The-shocking-new-face-of-homelessness?detail=email


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

It is time to expand social security.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> The shocking new face of homelessness
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/11/1254845/-The-shocking-new-face-of-homelessness?detail=email


You know what the response will be from so many loving, caring, individuals...she made poor choices, so too bad for her, too bad for her two children, too bad for all of those people on the low side of the median income.
Florida is the land of no income tax and Nathan Bedfor Forrest High School, YIPPEE!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> You know what the response will be from so many loving, caring, individuals...she made poor choices, so too bad for her, too bad for her two children, too bad for all of those people on the low side of the median income.
> Florida is the land of no income tax and Nathan Bedford Forrest High School, YIPPEE!


Nothing good happens in Florida as far as I can see. I dislike Texas even more. Have people always been crazy in these states or is it a growing phenomenon? I feel I have more in common with Canadians than with many of the southern states.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I think we have to surrender the title to North Korea and Iran. After that, maybe we can beat out one or two countries in Africa. But then it's our turn.


For the moment I do agree with you Empress Purl but seems like some in the U.S. are trying to become #1 in this category. They have this thing about America being first in everything they just don't bother to see what the category or competition is they are vying for first place in.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> For the moment I do agree with you Empress Purl but seems like some in the U.S. are trying to become #1 in this category. They have this thing about America being first in everything they just don't bother to see what the category or competition is they are vying for first place in.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> For the moment I do agree with you Empress Purl but seems like some in the U.S. are trying to become #1 in this category. They have this thing about America being first in everything they just don't bother to see what the category or competition is they are vying for first place in.


First in the race to mediocrity.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We understand.



Poor Purl said:


> This happened long before C shot his friend in the face. It would have saved his friend (and probably the entire country) a lot of trouble if he had shot Scalia. (And before y'all jump on me to say I'm suggesting S be shot, I only said "if." It's a hypothetical, unlike "You have to die.")


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have tears in my eyes. We need to walk in her shoes before judging.



NJG said:


> The shocking new face of homelessness
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/11/1254845/-The-shocking-new-face-of-homelessness?detail=email


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And the question is:

Why is Social Security on the table?



NJG said:


> It is time to expand social security.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> You know what the response will be from so many loving, caring, individuals...she made poor choices, so too bad for her, too bad for her two children, too bad for all of those people on the low side of the median income.
> Florida is the land of no income tax and Nathan Bedfor Forrest High School, YIPPEE!


And I would answer that we owe everyone education on personal finance.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Count me in too. TBBC



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Nothing good happens in Florida as far as I can see. I dislike Texas even more. Have people always been crazy in these states or is it a growing phenomenon? I feel I have more in common with Canadians than with many of the southern states.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you really want to grade them as high as mediocre?



jelun2 said:


> First in the race to mediocrity.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> The shocking new face of homelessness
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/11/1254845/-The-shocking-new-face-of-homelessness?detail=email


The New York Times had a similar story a few weeks ago, about a single mother who was holding down two jobs and still couldn't manage the rent on an apartment. She and her kids have been living in a homeless shelter. If I recall correctly, she had had some training as a nurse, but the best she could find to do was home care, which is notoriously low-paying.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Nothing good happens in Florida as far as I can see. I dislike Texas even more. Have people always been crazy in these states or is it a growing phenomenon? I feel I have more in common with Canadians than with many of the southern states.


Maybe it's the heat, Empress Cheeky. It goes to their heads.

And with global warming, it's getting even hotter.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> And the question is:
> 
> Why is Social Security on the table?


Because the republicans have hated it since day one and because of them it is always on the table. They will continue to always try to get rid of it. I don't think they would take it away from everyone all at once, but they will continue to try to faze it out, one little cut at a time.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Because the republicans have hated it since day one and because of them it is always on the table. They will continue to always try to get rid of it. I don't think they would take it away from everyone all at once, but they will continue to try to faze it out, one little cut at a time.


I think they've given up trying to end it. It will be enough if all the funds are handed over to the banks to invest in whatever new risky "product" they've created.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I think they've given up trying to end it. It will be enough if all the funds are handed over to the banks to invest in whatever new risky "product" they've created.


Look what happened to company pensions when they morphed into those wonderful 401K plans. That was a windfall for who? Oh yes, corporations! How many people lost huge amounts in the market and ended up retiring with little or no money or never earned enough to enroll in a 401K plan to begin with? It's all about big business and now we have Social Security and Medicare on the chopping block. Mr. President how is this happening? Fact: Social Security is the only income for many seniors today. What's next, soup lines?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Look what happened to company pensions when they morphed into those wonderful 401K plans. That was a windfall for who? Oh yes, corporations! How many people lost huge amounts in the market and ended up retiring with little or no money or never earned enough to enroll in a 401K plan to begin with? It's all about big business and now we have Social Security and Medicare on the chopping block. Mr. President how is this happening? Fact: Social Security is the only income for many seniors today. What's next, soup lines?


Soup lines are not next, at least not around here, they are current. I dropped off a packet of soap the other day, got a bargain, as one of the Deacons of the church was outside. He was telling me that all age groups have increased by a third on their distribution census. 
Personally, I don't understand why the elderly cling to home ownership. It seems like such a burden. Apartments are no bargain either, I guess.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

See where the Koch money is going in your state.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/13/1255332/-DOUBLE-WOW-www-StinkTanks-org-PERFECTLY-Exposes-Koch-Cabal-used-IN-EACH-STATE-in-USA?detail=email


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for that piece. It might keep me busy for weeks.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Now don't you wonder what kind of salary is paid to employees of these companies and where does that saved tax money go and WHY are they paying no taxes. I also wonder what kind of bonus the ceo's get paid for avoiding paying taxes. 

Among the S&P 500, 58 companies have effective tax rates of 0% or lower
Companies that lose money are among the most common that have low effective tax rates
Tax reduction techniques, especially transfer payments to foreign units, are used 

S&P 500 members citing effective tax rates of 0% in past twelve months, ranked by market value (in billions):

Verizon: $146.4

MetLife: $53.9

Eaton: $32.7

Regeneron Pharmaceuticals: $29.6

Public Storage: $29.5

Ventas: $19.3

Avalonbay Communities: $17.4

Agilent Technologies: $16.9

Vornado Realty Trust: $16.8

Boston Properites: $16.7

Seagate Technology: $15.9

Broadcom: $15.7

News Corp.: $9.8

Lam Research: $8.8

Kimco Realty: $8.6

Waters: $8.5

Macerich: $8.3

Plum Creek Timber: $8.4

PulteGroup: $6.4

Apartment Investment & Management: $4.3

Perkin Elmer: $4.2

Source: S&P Capital IQ


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Now don't you wonder what kind of salary is paid to employees of these companies and where does that saved tax money go and WHY are they paying no taxes. I also wonder what kind of bonus the ceo's get paid for avoiding paying taxes.
> 
> Among the S&P 500, 58 companies have effective tax rates of 0% or lower
> Companies that lose money are among the most common that have low effective tax rates
> ...


Petty, I know. A friend was living in an Avalon Community, the heat in the swimming pool was turned off each summer right after Memorial Day as a cost saving measure. 
Avalonbay Communities: $17.4


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Petty, I know. A friend was living in an Avalon Community, the heat in the swimming pool was turned off each summer right after Memorial Day as a cost saving measure.
> Avalonbay Communities: $17.4


How do you think they got to be worth $17.4 billion? All those swimming pool heaters add up. If they removed all refrigerators in winter, they'd be worth even more.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Now don't you wonder what kind of salary is paid to employees of these companies and where does that saved tax money go and WHY are they paying no taxes. I also wonder what kind of bonus the ceo's get paid for avoiding paying taxes.
> 
> Among the S&P 500, 58 companies have effective tax rates of 0% or lower
> Companies that lose money are among the most common that have low effective tax rates
> Tax reduction techniques, especially transfer payments to foreign units, are used


Tax avoidance is a big industry now. Ask Mitt Romney. Individuals can deduct only $3,000 worth of losses per year.

Thanks for doing all this research, Empress NJG.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> How do you think they got to be worth $17.4 billion? All those swimming pool heaters add up. If they removed all refrigerators in winter, they'd be worth even more.


Put those window sills to good use, Baby!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> See where the Koch money is going in your state.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/13/1255332/-DOUBLE-WOW-www-StinkTanks-org-PERFECTLY-Exposes-Koch-Cabal-used-IN-EACH-STATE-in-USA?detail=email


It depresses me to see things like that. I get the feeling that the people with all the money in the world will get whatever they want, and what they want seems to be to deprive people who have very little of everything they have.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It depresses me to see things like that. I get the feeling that the people with all the money in the world will get whatever they want, and what they want seems to be to deprive people who have very little of everything they have.


They do and they want more. I can't figure out if it is lack of empathy or some pathology. 
I don't even want to be around to say "See, we tolja so".


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's Andy Borowitz
Sorry I haven't visited much lately. I have a friend who is very ill, so I've spending time with her. I still pop in from time to time.


REPUBLICANS BLAST OBAMAS SUPPORT OF THEIR IDEA



WASHINGTON (The Borowitz Report)  Moments after President Obama said he would allow insurers to continue health plans that were to be cancelled under the Affordable Care Act, leading Republicans blasted the President for agreeing with an idea that they had supported.

Its true that weve been strongly in favor of Americans being allowed to keep their existing plans, said House Speaker John Boehner (R-Ohio). But now that the President is for it, were convinced that its a horrible idea.

House Majority Leader Eric Cantor (R-Virginia) went further in ripping the President, calling Mr. Obamas tactic of adopting ideas proposed by him and fellow Republicans beneath contempt.

The President should be aware that any future agreeing with us will be seen for what it is: a hostile act, he said.

Minutes later, White House spokesman Jay Carney helmed a hastily called press conference, hoping to stem the quickly escalating coöperation scandal.

The President understands that he has offended some Republicans in Congress by agreeing with them, Mr. Carney said. He wants to apologize for that.

But far from putting an end to the controversy, the Presidents apology drew a swift rebuke from another congressional Republican, Senator Ted Cruz (R-Texas), who called it a blatant provocation.

If the President is going to continue agreeing with us and apologizing to us, he is playing with fire, he warned.

Get the Borowitz Report delivered to your inbox.

Photograph by Win McNamee/Getty.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> They do and they want more. I can't figure out if it is lack of empathy or some pathology.
> I don't even want to be around to say "See, we tolja so".


Remember, they're sociopaths.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here's Andy Borowitz
> Sorry I haven't visited much lately. I have a friend who is very ill, so I've spending time with her. I still pop in from time to time.
> 
> REPUBLICANS BLAST OBAMAS SUPPORT OF THEIR IDEA
> ...


Thank you, Empress V. I love the sentence The President should be aware that any future agreeing with us will be seen for what it is: a hostile act, he [Eric Cantor] said.

Sorry about your friend.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It depresses me to see things like that. I get the feeling that the people with all the money in the world will get whatever they want, and what they want seems to be to deprive people who have very little of everything they have.


It amazes me that the Koch Brothers would get involved in a small town in Iowa. Iowa City with a population of 20,000 did not allow them to peddle their influence in Iowa though. It didn't work here.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I forgot, courtesy of DeadState.org.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you, Empress V. I love the sentence The President should be aware that any future agreeing with us will be seen for what it is: a hostile act, he [Eric Cantor] said.
> 
> Sorry about your friend.


So in other words, we won't compromise with you and we don't want you to compromise with us. The republicans have completely gone over the edge. Call the men in the white coats!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> They do and they want more. I can't figure out if it is lack of empathy or some pathology.
> I don't even want to be around to say "See, we tolja so".


It is lack of empathy stemming from their pathology. If they ate more than they needed, they would be ridiculed as greedy. But to grab more money than they need - than they will ever use - makes them seem smart rather than greedy. But it's the same illness.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Remember, they're sociopaths.


Yeah, but they're very rich sociopaths.

How many Koch Bros. does it take to change a lightbulb? None, they have minimum wage servants to do it for them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> .


Thanks for the pic. It's just right.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Jelun2, that picture of Bush is perfect and completely true.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I do like to help you all smile through some of this.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

We know most of this information in general, anyway. 
Strong numbers never hurt. 


ACA Enrollment Report Reveals The Truth: Millions of Americans Want Obamacare

look inside the HHS ACA enrollment report reveals something that the media isnt talking about. Demand for Obamacare is high. In other words, millions of people want Obamacare.
The Republican spin is that since 106,185 people selected a marketplace plan in the first month, it is proof that the American people dont want Obamacare. RNC Chairman Reince Priebus said in a statement, While the Obama White House is sure to blame the poor enrollment numbers on the many unacceptable tech glitches that have frustrated Americans, I maintain that the larger reason ObamaCare has failed is because it was conceived based on a lie that Americans could keep their healthcare plans and has failed to address our number one healthcare problem in America: soaring costs. Reasons one million and one million and one why the federal government should not be running our healthcare.

Besides the fact that Priebus lied when said that the ACA is government run healthcare, a look at the actual HHS report reveals the opposite to be true.

The report found that, "Based on available data, 846,184 completed applications were submitted to Marketplaces during the first month of the initial open enrollment period (10-1-13 to 11-2-13), including applications that were submitted to the SBMs and FFM. These completed applications correspond to a total of 1,509,883 million individuals (persons) who have applied for coverage through the Marketplaces during this time period. This represents 22 percent of the Congressional Budget Office (CBO) estimated 7 million Marketplace enrollment in 2014.
.
The available data on completed applications, eligibility determinations and assessments, and Marketplace plan selection represents a subset of the total number of Americans who have begun exploring the coverage options that are available through the new Marketplaces. There is considerable interest in the new Marketplaces as measured by unique visitors on the SBM and FFM websites (26,876,527), and calls to the SBM and FFM call centers (3,158,436). These early enrollment-related statistics suggest that, in spite of recent information system and website issues, inter est in the Marketplaces is high.
For example a Commonwealth Fund survey conducted Oct. 9-27 polled adults (ages 19-64) who are uninsured or have individual market coverage and found that most (60 percent) are aware of the Marketplace. Further, the Commonwealth Fund found that 53 percent are aware that financial support is available for Marketplace coverage and 17 percent have visited the Marketplace. Most (58 percent) said they are very likely or somewhat likely to go or go back to visit the Marketplace to enroll in a plan or to apply for the premium tax credit or for Medicaid/CHIP before the open enrollment period ends on March 31, 2014."


These numbers show that the Republican efforts to scare people away from signing up arent working. The enrollment numbers are down because of problems with the website, but that doesnt mean that people dont want access to affordable healthcare.

If the website would have been functioning properly, the big story today would have been about the high number of signups. What the interest level reveals is that the Republican pushed, and media embraced, doom and gloom is wrong.

Senate Democrats are threatening to cave to the political hysteria, and betray the president on the ACA. This would be a huge mistake. Democrats need to stay strong, because the interest is there. The law is going to work, and any weak kneed caving to panic could destroy the ACA.

Millions of Americans want access to affordable healthcare, but our political leaders have to have the courage to give it to them.

ACA Enrollment Report Reveals The Truth: Millions of Americans Want Obamacare was written by Jason Easley for PoliticusUSA.
© PoliticusUSA, Wed, Nov 13th, 2013  All Rights Reserved


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The New York Times had a similar story a few weeks ago, about a single mother who was holding down two jobs and still couldn't manage the rent on an apartment. She and her kids have been living in a homeless shelter. If I recall correctly, she had had some training as a nurse, but the best she could find to do was home care, which is notoriously low-paying.


It's everywhere, now I know families from NY who grew up with Mom and Dad in the bedroom and the two kids in the living room. It is just how it is sometimes, that apartment is a staggering amount of money. 
Even here in the boonies, it is $800./month for a minimally acceptable 1 BR place.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

JUst watched Elizabeth Warren speak about the filibuster. We definately need more women in congress.

http://campaigns.dailykos.com/p/dia/action3/common/public/?action_KEY=654&tag=4166


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> JUst watched Elizabeth Warren speak about the filibuster. We definately need more women in congress.
> 
> http://campaigns.dailykos.com/p/dia/action3/common/public/?action_KEY=654&tag=4166


If they're like her we do. But yesterday I read that Blanche Lincoln, former sensator from Arkansas, is now a lobbyist for Monsanto. There's one woman we don't need.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> If they're like her we do. But yesterday I read that Blanche Lincoln, former sensator from Arkansas, is now a lobbyist for Monsanto. There's one woman we don't need.


No big surprise there.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone follow "Secret Lives of Sheep" in General Chit-Chat? If you dont, Check it out. It's always good for a morning chuckle.
Have a great day, empresses.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Does anyone follow "Secret Lives of Sheep" in General Chit-Chat? If you dont, Check it out. It's always good for a morning chuckle.
> Have a great day, empresses.


Yes, I haven't gone back to check out all of the older ones yet, I will get there eventually. 
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Does anyone follow "Secret Lives of Sheep" in General Chit-Chat? If you dont, Check it out. It's always good for a morning chuckle.
> Have a great day, empresses.


I think it's brilliant. (For someone who's never seen it, the first one is called "If We Only Knew What They Were Thinking" and the rest are "Secret Lives.")


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Texas high school refuses to put transgender seniors photo in yearbook

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/14/1255571/-Texas-high-school-refuses-to-put-transgender-senior-s-photo-in-yearbook?detail=email


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Texas high school refuses to put transgender seniors photo in yearbook
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/14/1255571/-Texas-high-school-refuses-to-put-transgender-senior-s-photo-in-yearbook?detail=email


What the heck is wrong with these people?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

There seems to be no end to corporate greed.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/14/1255423/-Real-Estate-Flopping-The-New-Corporate-Screw-Job?detail=email


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Does anyone follow "Secret Lives of Sheep" in General Chit-Chat? If you dont, Check it out. It's always good for a morning chuckle.
> Have a great day, empresses.


Thanks, it was something I had missed. I searched and found them, so funny. A good laugh is god for the soul.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> What the heck is wrong with these people?


Well, of course it is happening in Texas. Also of the 10 republicans wanting to impeach Eric Holder, 5 are from Texas. Glad I don't live there.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Well, of course it is happening in Texas. Also of the 10 republicans wanting to impeach Eric Holder, 5 are from Texas. Glad I don't live there.


Must be those twisted Texas texbooks.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a feel-good story about the Batkid, Miles, who was feted by the Mak-a-Wish Foundation. The story was all over the news and YouTube, but it's here in case you missed it.

http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Batkid-Thousands-cheer-on-pint-size-superhero-4985651.php


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Thanks, it was something I had missed. I searched and found them, so funny. A good laugh is god for the soul.


Your typo (at least I think it was a typo) is the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> There seems to be no end to corporate greed.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/14/1255423/-Real-Estate-Flopping-The-New-Corporate-Screw-Job?detail=email


This story actually made my stomach hurt. How are people supposed to find someplace to live?There's nothing an individual can do against so much money and power. And their greed is endless.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> This story actually made my stomach hurt. How are people supposed to find someplace to live?There's nothing an individual can do against so much money and power. And their greed is endless.


I have to admit that I was stymied by the lack of foreclosed properties when I was house hunting. Naturally, I was hoping for a bargain. 
It seems that the banks knew exactly what they were doing. 
Having the general public play victim to their greed once again.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This story actually made my stomach hurt. How are people supposed to find someplace to live?There's nothing an individual can do against so much money and power. And their greed is endless.[/quote
> 
> That dream of owning your own home doesn't see possible here does it. I wish someone on the right could tell me, why is this better than being in a socialist society? The way this is going, the government doesn't own your home but the top 1% does. I wonder how much of this is going on around the country?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I have to admit that I was stymied by the lack of foreclosed properties when I was house hunting. Naturally, I was hoping for a bargain.
> It seems that the banks knew exactly what they were doing.
> Having the general public play victim to their greed once again.


Shouldn't there be some regulation that makes it illegal for a bank or hedge fund or whatever to buy property at a price below what individuals have offered? After all, what the bank gets for a foreclosed property lowers the debt of the original owner, and if banks are accepting low bids, they're cheating the owners.

Oh, I just answered my own question. Banks are now in the business of cheating. (Were you around when grade-school classes were taken into the nearest savings bank, and each kid got to open a small savings account, complete with bankbook? Banks were safe and friendly back then.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> That dream of owning your own home doesn't see possible here does it. I wish someone on the right could tell me, why is this better than being in a socialist society? The way this is going, the government doesn't own your home but the top 1% does. I wonder how much of this is going on around the country?


This is the best way because you have the freedom to choose whether to live on a park bench or in a refrigerator box. It's all about freedom.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> This is the best way because you have the freedom to choose whether to live on a park bench or in a refrigerator box. It's all about freedom.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Here's a feel-good story about the Batkid, Miles, who was feted by the Mak-a-Wish Foundation. The story was all over the news and YouTube, but it's here in case you missed it.
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Batkid-Thousands-cheer-on-pint-size-superhero-4985651.php


It was on the 7.00 pm news on Saturday night. A change from all the doom and gloom that is usually on the news.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We need more "feel good" stories like that.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> We need more "feel good" stories like that.


Yes, we do. 
On the general threads, however, my "how do I get rid of my decorations" got more attention than that story. 
sheesh


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

This was the "feel goodest" story I could find. Too bad all of the feel good ones have a basis in feel bad. Guess that can't be avoided.

http://elitedaily.com/news/world/8-year-old-boy-raises-money-buy-toys-homeless-children-selling-kool-aid/


----------



## sallycarr (Nov 5, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> This story actually made my stomach hurt. How are people supposed to find someplace to live?There's nothing an individual can do against so much money and power. And their greed is endless.


Do you know how to buy a foreclosed home? If you do not have cash it is very difficult.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sallycarr said:


> Do you know how to buy a foreclosed home? If you do not have cash it is very difficult.


I'm not looking for a home, but I'm sure the Wall Street firms bidding for them don't need cash. That's just for the "little people."


----------



## sallycarr (Nov 5, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm not looking for a home, but I'm sure the Wall Street firms bidding for them don't need cash. That's just for the "little people."


The cash is needed by the 'little people." Unless the home is live in ready, it is almost impossible to get a loan. Unless you have a big down payment, a traditional loan is almost out of reach.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sallycarr said:


> The cash is needed by the 'little people." Unless the home is live in ready, it is almost impossible to get a loan. Unless you have a big down payment, a traditional loan is almost out of reach.


That's what I've been given to understand. Mitt Romney would say it's no big deal; just ask your parents for a loan. Unfortunately, most parents don't have a few hundred thousand to hand out.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That's what I've been given to understand. Mitt Romney would say it's no big deal; just ask your parents for a loan. Unfortunately, most parents don't have a few hundred thousand to hand out.


I keep forgetting that you don't live in East Podunk like the rest of us. 
The Reagan recession had banks selling properties around here for $50K. 
Quite a nice deal.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's what I've been given to understand. Mitt Romney would say it's no big deal; just ask your parents for a loan. Unfortunately, most parents don't have a few hundred thousand to hand out.


Sure, just ask your parents. Just more proof of how out of touch Romney was. Then just think of all the people who voted for him, people that were middle class and those that were poor, voting against their own self interest. I just don't get it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Sure, just ask your parents. Just more proof of how out of touch Romney was. Then just think of all the people who voted for him, people that were middle class and those that were poor, voting against their own self interest. I just don't get it.


LOL, my career officer brother voted for him. TWICE. 
My mother didn't speak to him for a year when she found out.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I keep forgetting that you don't live in East Podunk like the rest of us.
> The Reagan recession had banks selling properties around here for $50K.
> Quite a nice deal.


I guess those were the days.

Bankers have learned how to make money just by sitting on what they have and making no loans. Under Glass-Steagle (sp?), banks made all their money by lending, mostly to homebuyers.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> LOL, my career officer brother voted for him. TWICE.
> My mother didn't speak to him for a year when she found out.


Oh, right, you're in Massachusetts. You had more chances to vote (or not vote) for him than the rest of us. Your mother seems to have raised you right.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, right, you're in Massachusetts. You had more chances to vote (or not vote) for him than the rest of us. Your mother seems to have raised you right.


LOL, communication failure. 
I have been typing to too many conservatives masquerading as Christians. Sorry. 
I meant Reagan. LOL, I was still on the Reagan Recession.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> LOL, communication failure.
> I have been typing to too many conservatives masquerading as Christians. Sorry.
> I meant Reagan. LOL, I was still on the Reagan Recession.


Okay, then I had as many chances to avoid voting for Reagan as you had.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Okay, then I had as many chances to avoid voting for Reagan as you had.


Yup, it was my brother who made his living off of our taxes (and his generous retirement, I might add) who thought it was a good idea to vote for President Reagan (rest his soul).
I wonder if he voted for George HW Bush as well. LOL, he wouldnt dare to tell my mother at that point. She was pulling shotguns out on people by then, I think.
I fibbed, it was really only one shotgun.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Yup, it was my brother who made his living off of our taxes (and his generous retirement, I might add) who thought it was a good idea to vote for President Reagan (rest his soul).
> I wonder if he voted for George HW Bush as well. LOL, he wouldnt dare to tell my mother at that point. She was pulling shotguns out on people by then, I think.
> I fibbed, it was really only one shotgun.


Your Mom appears to have been devoted to the cause.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Your Mom appears to have been devoted to the cause.


LOL, she got a little strange near the end. 
My youngest brother got involved with this woman from a town over there :arrow:

LOL, my mother greeted her at the door with this shotgun, calling her a whore. This is my mother who I never heard say more than damn ever until my father died. 
We never even knew that she knew how to assemble the darned thing. 
That was the end of that treasure. 
But yes, she was a socialist through and through, her father was a socialist, I am not so sure about my grandmother...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> LOL, she got a little strange near the end.
> My youngest brother got involved with this woman from a town over there :arrow:
> 
> LOL, my mother greeted her at the door with this shotgun, calling her a whore. This is my mother who I never heard say more than damn ever until my father died.
> ...


She was at least prepared for the revolution, should it come to pass.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> She was at least prepared for the revolution, should it come to pass.


Well yes, she would have been had she lived and had my brothers not decided that that beautiful piece of machinery had to go... 
me, I kinda thought she had the right idea that woman was a first class -----.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Well yes, she would have been had she lived and had my brothers not decided that that beautiful piece of machinery had to go...
> me, I kinda thought she had the right idea that woman was a first class -----.


Are you following in her footsteps?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Global Warming

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/18/1256561/-Antarctica-iceberg-separates-from-Pine-Island-Glacier-and-is-moving-to-open-waters?detail=email


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/17/1256299/-Who-Represents-the-Illinois-Town-Just-Razed-by-a-November-Tornado?detail=email


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Are you following in her footsteps?


Not I, while I am not fond of either of my SILs, it isn't worth the purchase of a weapon. LOL


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/17/1256299/-Who-Represents-the-Illinois-Town-Just-Razed-by-a-November-Tornado?detail=email


Interesting that the author will be interested in the Reps response, I am more interested in the voters response. 
Here's hoping he is outta there!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Global Warming
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/18/1256561/-Antarctica-iceberg-separates-from-Pine-Island-Glacier-and-is-moving-to-open-waters?detail=email


Empress NJG, I would thank you for posting this except that it made me very nervous to read. I wonder whether we've already gone past the point of no return and temperatures will continue to climb no matter what we do.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Empress NJG, I would thank you for posting this except that it made me very nervous to read. I wonder whether we've already gone past the point of no return and temperatures will continue to climb no matter what we do.


I know, there are times I just say I don't want to read this. It scares me too.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Empress NJG, I would thank you for posting this except that it made me very nervous to read. I wonder whether we've already gone past the point of no return and temperatures will continue to climb no matter what we do.


I have no doubt that we are.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I have no doubt that we are.


"You shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you mad." --Aldous Huxley

(I just came across this quotation, and it's so appropriate to so many things that I couldn't resist.)


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> "You shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you mad." --Aldous Huxley
> 
> (I just came across this quotation, and it's so appropriate to so many things that I couldn't resist.)


OMG, I love that. It is so true.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> "You shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you mad." --Aldous Huxley
> 
> (I just came across this quotation, and it's so appropriate to so many things that I couldn't resist.)


I wonder if he meant crazy or POed.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I wonder if he meant crazy or POed.


Crazy. But either meaning will do.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Crazy. But either meaning will do.


That certainly makes sense.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/20/1257108/--The-picture-speaks-a-thousand-words-Warning-graphic-photo?detail=email


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/20/1257108/--The-picture-speaks-a-thousand-words-Warning-graphic-photo?detail=email


I love the blame game already. 
And yes, there is some concern that what a 14 yo might take away from this is that what he did was OK and it definitely was not. 
That doesn't alter the fact that law enforcement is out of control. 
God knows I can understand being scared. If you are, then get out of the business. All treating people in such a despicable way does it teach people that police and the rest of the system is not to be trusted. Maybe there is good reason for that.

It was fine for Trayvon Martin to be dead, now Mr. Zimmerman is a problem. Good God.

And then there is this...

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/11/21/miami-gardens-store-owner-films-a-years-worth-of-outrageous-behavior-by-local-cops/

A Florida convenience store owner is preparing to file a federal civil rights lawsuit against local police after collecting more than two dozen videos detailing what he describes as regular harassment by officers against both customers and his employees.

The Miami Herald reported that since installing cameras at his store in June 2012, 207 Quickstop owner Alex Saleh has amassed footage of Miami Gardens police arresting people for trespassing despite them having permission to be at the store, as well as conducting searches without a warrant and in at least one instance, reporting a trespassing arrest saying one of Salehs employees was loitering outside the business when video of the arrest showed him being taken into custody while he was working inside.

The employee, Earl Sampson, has reportedly been put in jail 56 times, searched more than 100 times and questioned more than 250 times over the past four years, despite Saleh informing police on several occasions that he worked at the establishment. The arrests reportedly stopped after Saleh informed officers of his intentions of filing the civil suit.
I never felt they had any probable cause, Sampson told the Herald. They hop out of the car and search me before they even ask me for my name.

Saleh also told the Herald that in December 2012, six officers converged on him during a traffic stop, allegedly on the grounds that his tag light was out. One allegedly told Saleh, Im going to get you, motherf*cker, and his vehicle was towed out of the store parking lot the next day, despite the light working.

Where is the police chief in all this? American Civil Liberties Union Florida head Howard Simon was quoted as saying. In a police department in a city this size, this kind of behavior could not escape his attention. Doesnt the City Commission know that they are exposing the city to either massive liability for civil rights violations? Either that, or they are going to wake up one day and find the U.S. Department of Justice has taken over its police department.

Police Chief Matthew Boyd told the Herald in a written statement that, our department is fully committed to complying with the laws that govern us.

[Image: "Angry Police Officer With Nightstick" via Shutterstock]

Arturo Garcia


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Just so I won't clog one thread up so much...

The intro goes like this.

YOU THINK YOU KNOW SOMEONE, AND THEN HE GETS ON A STAGE AND BLOWS YOUR MIND
Matt Damon isnt asking you to start a revolution, but when you hear this, you might anyway. If you dont love what youre hearing after the first 29 seconds, jump to 3:31 for a nugget of truth that every American can stand behind.

Yup, they said it. Oh you say you want a revolution, la la

http://daily.represent.us/matt-damon-blows-your-mind/


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Okay ladies sing along time!
"Well, you know, we don't want to change the world....."


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Okay ladies sing along time!
> "Well, you know, we don't want to change the world....."


Oh I don't know. I always liked Number 9 Number 9


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Some old folks hang onto their idealism and their dreams.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Some old folks hang onto their idealism and their dreams.


Yes, I am afraid so. 
It is getting harder and harder, though. 
Did you see the story about some sherriff or cop in TX who pulled a girl (19) over while she was driving, handcuffed her, and raped her? All in 18 minutes. 
Babies killing each other because people are too freaking stupid to put their guns away. People starving and beating their children. 
Maybe it is time for the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I feel your pain. I take a break and look at nature, watching the goldfish in my pond, the birds at the birdfeeders. They I go back slugging, because I'm afraid not to.



jelun2 said:


> Yes, I am afraid so.
> It is getting harder and harder, though.
> Did you see the story about some sherriff or cop in TX who pulled a girl (19) over while she was driving, handcuffed her, and raped her? All in 18 minutes.
> Babies killing each other because people are too freaking stupid to put their guns away. People starving and beating their children.
> Maybe it is time for the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This guy was actually elected to the school board. This kind of surgery just doesn't happen on kids anyway, so he needs to educate himself before he speaks. 


Colorado school board member calls for castration of Transgender students
"I would like to pass out something that shows people what is going on in the rest of the country. Massachusetts and California have passed laws relating to calling a student, irrespective of his biological gender, letting him perform as the gender he thinks he is, or she is.
I just want to emphasize, not in this district. Not until the plumbing's changed. There would have to be castration in order to pass something like that around here."


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> This guy was actually elected to the school board. This kind of surgery just doesn't happen on kids anyway, so he needs to educate himself before he speaks.
> 
> Colorado school board member calls for castration of Transgender students
> "I would like to pass out something that shows people what is going on in the rest of the country. Massachusetts and California have passed laws relating to calling a student, irrespective of his biological gender, letting him perform as the gender he thinks he is, or she is.
> I just want to emphasize, not in this district. Not until the plumbing's changed. There would have to be castration in order to pass something like that around here."


The school board member is probably ineducable.

And then, I have to bring this up, just because... 
every single weekend there is a thread (at least one) about how awful it is that people can't say what they want to say without worrying about offending someone The complaints about what they call bullying, which I alternately feel responsible for and obhor, it seems to me that what they are really upset about is having to think about others, having to think about others' feelings, about others' sensibilities, of others' values, and of others' standing in what are communities that are for all of us. 
So who does this man who was elected by voters, people in HIS community, to speak for them who does he represent?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> The school board member is probably ineducable.
> 
> And then, I have to bring this up, just because...
> every single weekend there is a thread (at least one) about how awful it is that people can't say what they want to say without worrying about offending someone The complaints about what they call bullying, which I alternately feel responsible for and obhor, it seems to me that what they are really upset about is having to think about others, having to think about others' feelings, about others' sensibilities, of others' values, and of others' standing in what are communities that are for all of us.
> So who does this man who was elected by voters, people in HIS community, to speak for them who does he represent?


He represents people that believed what he told them to believe and they did not question what he said. I doubt homosexuality was even talked about as it should have been. It would have to have been, a parent of a gay student to ask the questions as I don't think most other people would. There should also have been questions asked about bullying, which probably weren't asked either.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> The school board member is probably ineducable.
> 
> And then, I have to bring this up, just because...
> every single weekend there is a thread (at least one) about how awful it is that people can't say what they want to say without worrying about offending someone The complaints about what they call bullying, which I alternately feel responsible for and obhor, it seems to me that what they are really upset about is having to think about others, having to think about others' feelings, about others' sensibilities, of others' values, and of others' standing in what are communities that are for all of us.
> So who does this man who was elected by voters, people in HIS community, to speak for them who does he represent?


As for the accusations of bullying, you're absolutely right - someone once posted a joke comparing welfare clients to dogs; in fact, it was specific enough to let you know the welfare clients were of mixed race and probably had single mothers. The few people who pointed out the nastiness and racism were told they had no sense of humor, they were too PC, I don't even remember what else. All because they didn't want to think of people on welfare as human beings with human problems. Most of the welfare clients I worked with were grandmothers taking care of 2 or more grandchildren because their daughters were either on drugs or mentally ill. I get angry just writing this.

But, as for the school board guy, it's very rare that elected representatives actually represent (I know that you have had the good fortune to know some of the rare ones). For the most part they seem to think they've been elected to lead and expect the others in the community to follow them. Do the people in Paul Ryan's district actually want Medicare cut down or even out? Probably not, but most voters are on automatic pilot when they enter the booth and vote for the most familiar person running.

Boy, am I wordy tonight! I could have just given you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> As for the accusations of bullying, you're absolutely right - someone once posted a joke comparing welfare clients to dogs; in fact, it was specific enough to let you know the welfare clients were of mixed race and probably had single mothers. The few people who pointed out the nastiness and racism were told they had no sense of humor, they were too PC, I don't even remember what else. All because they didn't want to think of people on welfare as human beings with human problems. Most of the welfare clients I worked with were grandmothers taking care of 2 or more grandchildren because their daughters were either on drugs or mentally ill. I get angry just writing this.
> 
> But, as for the school board guy, it's very rare that elected representatives actually represent (I know that you have had the good fortune to know some of the rare ones). For the most part they seem to think they've been elected to lead and expect the others in the community to follow them. Do the people in Paul Ryan's district actually want Medicare cut down or even out? Probably not, but most voters are on automatic pilot when they enter the booth and vote for the most familiar person running.
> 
> Boy, am I wordy tonight! I could have just given you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love it when you are wordy.
My words for now are good night. 
Sleep tight, you know the rest.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Another piece of trash not put in jail and I am embarrassed to say in Iowa.

http://www.salon.com/2013/09/13/notorious_abusing_pastor_wont_serve_time_pastor_partner/


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I love it when you are wordy.
> My words for now are good night.
> Sleep tight, you know the rest.


You don't joke with New Yorkers about bedbugs. They've apparently become a problem here (but not my problem, thank the bug god - come to think about it, Beelzebub *is* the bug god = lord of the flies).

Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Another piece of trash not put in jail and I am embarrassed to say in Iowa.
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2013/09/13/notorious_abusing_pastor_wont_serve_time_pastor_partner/


It's disturbing that judges seem to think this is a minor violation rather than a serious crime. The "pastor" need serious treatment, not the sex offender treatment he's going to get but a couple of years in prison, with his cellmate trying to rape away the gay. But he also seems to have himself confused with his victims. Which one is most certainly gay?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Bill Maher on Kennedy and Reagan, so funny

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/23/1257830/-Bill-Maher-compares-JFK-and-Reagan-JFK-wins-hands-down?detail=email


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> The school board member is probably ineducable.
> 
> And then, I have to bring this up, just because...
> every single weekend there is a thread (at least one) about how awful it is that people can't say what they want to say without worrying about offending someone The complaints about what they call bullying, which I alternately feel responsible for and obhor, it seems to me that what they are really upset about is having to think about others, having to think about others' feelings, about others' sensibilities, of others' values, and of others' standing in what are communities that are for all of us.
> So who does this man who was elected by voters, people in HIS community, to speak for them who does he represent?


Ah, that is the question. I have seen the enemy and he is us.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Bill Maher on Kennedy and Reagan, so funny
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/23/1257830/-Bill-Maher-compares-JFK-and-Reagan-JFK-wins-hands-down?detail=email


Hilarious. Thanks for posting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Seems all the Obamacare threads are thoroughly crazy. I see many have stopped looking at them. I tried for awhile, but even I give up.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Seems all the Obamacare threads are thoroughly crazy. I see many have stopped looking at them. I tried for awhile, but even I give up.


I never started. I lurked for a while, but it was too much for me.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> Seems all the Obamacare threads are thoroughly crazy. I see many have stopped looking at them. I tried for awhile, but even I give up.


I read and post occasionally. There is so much misinformation from one side that it would take me hours to respond and let them know the truth. I think they just post false articles to be inflammatory anymore. They can't discuss anything really.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I read and post occasionally. There is so much misinformation from one side that it would take me hours to respond and let them know the truth. I think they just post false articles to be inflammatory anymore. They can't discuss anything really.


I think they also make things up. For instance, KPG insists that her results are her own work and she doesn't use any site other than the Treasury Dept. This supports the observation that she doesn't make any sense.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I think they also make things up. For instance, KPG insists that her results are her own work and she doesn't use any site other than the Treasury Dept. This supports the observation that she doesn't make any sense.


Why don't you verify my calculations using the Treasury Debt-to-the-Penny site? Oh, I know, you don't care to. The numbers I used *are* from the Treasury Dept, and the calculations * are* my own as well as the words I wrote.

I notice you cannot find any errors in my posts, so just insult them instead. This supports the observation you have no logic in your thoughts.

Also, I never said I don't use 'any site other than the Treasury Dept." I said I used the Treasury Dept numbers to discuss and supports my examples in regard to the rant begun by Nussa. You know, where she has no clue what she was trying to say.

Wondering why you say you don't read nor post when you obviously just did both. The wonder has passed, I'm not wondering about your lies anymore.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why don't you verify my calculations using the Treasury Debt-to-the-Penny site? Oh, I know, you don't care to. The numbers I used *are* from the Treasury Dept, and the calculations * are* my own as well as the words I wrote.
> 
> I notice you cannot find any errors in my posts, so just insult them instead. This supports the observation you have no logic in your thoughts.
> 
> ...


Just can't stay away can you?

Maybe we don't rework your figures because nobody cares what you say or think. How's that?
And I would be thankful if you would go back to the ladies of casual elegance for a bit.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I read and post occasionally. There is so much misinformation from one side that it would take me hours to respond and let them know the truth. I think they just post false articles to be inflammatory anymore. They can't discuss anything really.


Yes, they post lies and then constantly tell each other how awesome and smart and intelligent they are. Joey is the one that I have posted things proving her wrong and then she no longer responds to that particular point. The rest of them continue to repeat the lie, even after proven wrong.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Yes, they post lies and then constantly tell each other how awesome and smart and intelligent they are. Joey is the one that I have posted things proving her wrong and then she no longer responds to that particular point. The rest of them continue to repeat the lie, even after proven wrong.


There is never, and I do mean never, an answer to a question to clarify. It is useless to try to communicate.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Just imagine how this money could be put to a good use, such as creating jobs instead being used as a smear campaign. Feeding the poor, taking care of the homeless, helping veterans and on and on and on. 6.3 Million against Sherrod Brown and he still won. 



Three things you should know about Karl Roves Crossroads GPS:

1. Crossroads received fifty donations of one million dollars in 2012.

2. One single donation totaled over $22 million.

3. $6.3 million of that was spent attacking Sherrod Brown in Ohio and he still won.

Who are the millionaires financing Roves attack machine? We dont know -- and they dont have to tell us.

Citizens United opened the door to this monumental spending in our elections. And the more multi-million dollar donations these groups pocket, the more they spend to attack, smear, and lie their way to buying elections in America.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Just imagine how this money could be put to a good use, such as creating jobs instead being used as a smear campaign. Feeding the poor, taking care of the homeless, helping veterans and on and on and on. 6.3 Million against Sherrod Brown and he still won.
> 
> Three things you should know about Karl Roves Crossroads GPS:
> 
> ...


That is the beauty of these negative actions on the part of the very conservative. 
The more they spend, the more normal people show their objections to that by voting the opposite of what big money suggests. 
The more they try to restrict voting rights the greater desire people have to get out there and do their duty anyway. 
Thankful for the beauty in human nature this Thanksgiving.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Someone posted a message elsewhere saying it was crazy there, so I checked in. And then I hit unwatch. I have no doubt that the calculations are your own. But I find many errors in your posts, just don't feel like reading them closely. And I'm sure you wouldn't accept any criticism of your methods from me, so this is all the time I'm going to waste on your posts.

Further, if the fact that I lied (I would say changed my mind, or at worst misspoke) about not reading or posting is significant to you, you really do have little of importance to do.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Why don't you verify my calculations using the Treasury Debt-to-the-Penny site? Oh, I know, you don't care to. The numbers I used *are* from the Treasury Dept, and the calculations * are* my own as well as the words I wrote.
> 
> I notice you cannot find any errors in my posts, so just insult them instead. This supports the observation you have no logic in your thoughts.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're completely right.



GWPlver said:


> I read and post occasionally. There is so much misinformation from one side that it would take me hours to respond and let them know the truth. I think they just post false articles to be inflammatory anymore. They can't discuss anything really.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Go way to the sites you've thoroughly corrupted. This is not the place for you. League of Liberal Ladies.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Why don't you verify my calculations using the Treasury Debt-to-the-Penny site? Oh, I know, you don't care to. The numbers I used *are* from the Treasury Dept, and the calculations * are* my own as well as the words I wrote.
> 
> I notice you cannot find any errors in my posts, so just insult them instead. This supports the observation you have no logic in your thoughts.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Quite boring and predictable, don't you think? Get out the brooms if they show up here.



NJG said:


> Yes, they post lies and then constantly tell each other how awesome and smart and intelligent they are. Joey is the one that I have posted things proving her wrong and then she no longer responds to that particular point. The rest of them continue to repeat the lie, even after proven wrong.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> There is never, and I do mean never, an answer to a question to clarify. It is useless to try to communicate.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hall of Shame recipients.



NJG said:


> Just imagine how this money could be put to a good use, such as creating jobs instead being used as a smear campaign. Feeding the poor, taking care of the homeless, helping veterans and on and on and on. 6.3 Million against Sherrod Brown and he still won.
> 
> Three things you should know about Karl Roves Crossroads GPS:
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Someone posted a message elsewhere saying it was crazy there, so I checked in. And then I hit unwatch. I have no doubt that the calculations are your own. But I find many errors in your posts, just don't feel like reading them closely. And I'm sure you wouldn't accept any criticism of your methods from me, so this is all the time I'm going to waste on your posts.
> 
> Further, if the fact that I lied (I would say changed my mind, or at worst misspoke) about not reading or posting is significant to you, you really do have little of importance to do.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Go way to the sites you've thoroughly corrupted. This is not the place for you. League of Liberal Ladies.


Oh, I only posted this time in the Ladies of the Liberal Left because you polluted and corrupted the FF Denim and Pearls thread recently.

Payback is a bee. Although, I prefer to think of it more like returning the favor.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving L.O.L.L. Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, Happy Thanksgiving to all the empresses and other royalty frequenting this thread. Haven't been around in awhile, but I'm here in spirit.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Hoping I am not too late to say Happy Hanakkah. 
Want to wish everyone in the US a happy thanksgiving as well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Hoping I am not too late to say Happy Hanakkah.
> Want to wish everyone in the US a happy thanksgiving as well.


It can't be too late for Hanukkah; the holiday lasts 8 days. But it doesn't begin for another half hour or so. Thanks for the wish.

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It can't be too late for Hanukkah; the holiday lasts 8 days. But it doesn't begin for another half hour or so. Thanks for the wish.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all.


I was thinking more of sundown...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy holidays to all dear friends. Be grateful for the goodness we share.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I was thinking more of sundown...


You're much stricter than I am. :roll:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You're much stricter than I am. :roll:


LOL, I made up my own belief system so that I don't have to follow any rules.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is anyone else having problems with Internet Explorer and the Webpage? I am receiving repeated messages. Is it just me?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NJG said:


> It can be done. I don't go to any of those other sites anymore and I don't usually comment on them when they invade us. I think invade is the right word there, like a bunch of locust.


To all my friends on this thread -- I have made a commitment not to get involved with 'fighting' any moreand so have decided to stay completely away. It is hard but I am finding it easier every day. Nothing has changed in 6 years so I don't expect it to change now. They thrive on dissension --

I dropped by to wish you all a Wonderful Thanksgiving --and I hope you are all with your families and have an enjoyable dinner and celebration. My best to you all.

The only way to do it is unwatch and don't read chit chat as it seems to draw you back in. I wish you all well. Shirley


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Why do so many around here want to control what others do? 
It is simply amazing to me. 

I don't have much that is interesting to talk about today. 
I did notice a man shoving french fries into his mouth as I sitting in the next car in a parking lot. 
I couldn't help but think that I know I looked like that when I would stop at whatever fast food place. I am thankful that I don't do that any more. 

I am also thankful that I will never go to Manhattan in a vehicle and pay for a meter 3 minutes at a time. LOL. That is simply ridiculous. Why not at least do $1. for 10 minutes. The city would get more money and it would be easier.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> To all my friends on this thread -- I have made a commitment not to get involved with 'fighting' any moreand so have decided to stay completely away. It is hard but I am finding it easier every day. Nothing has changed in 6 years so I don't expect it to change now. They thrive on dissension --
> 
> I dropped by to wish you all a Wonderful Thanksgiving --and I hope you are all with your families and have an enjoyable dinner and celebration. My best to you all.
> 
> The only way to do it is unwatch and don't read chit chat as it seems to draw you back in. I wish you all well. Shirley


Thank you Shirley and happy Thanksgiving to you too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> To all my friends on this thread -- I have made a commitment not to get involved with 'fighting' any moreand so have decided to stay completely away. It is hard but I am finding it easier every day. Nothing has changed in 6 years so I don't expect it to change now. They thrive on dissension --
> 
> I dropped by to wish you all a Wonderful Thanksgiving --and I hope you are all with your families and have an enjoyable dinner and celebration. My best to you all.
> 
> The only way to do it is unwatch and don't read chit chat as it seems to draw you back in. I wish you all well. Shirley


Thank you for your good wishes. This thread should be relatively peaceful, and you're welcome to drop in whenever you like. Have a lovely weekend, Thanksgiving or not.

Pearl


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi Ladies!! Just dropping in to wish all of you a Happy Thanksgiving and for those of you in the path of the storms, please stay safe and warm!
Hugs!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

dame, report the repeated postings to admin. I know they got on your back for 3 pages of multiple posts earlier in the week. This site has many problems. :0


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Why do so many around here want to control what others do?
> It is simply amazing to me.
> 
> I don't have much that is interesting to talk about today.
> ...


I'm finding this message especially interesting. Think how empty the man in the next car must have been feeling if he had to fill himself up that way with fries.

And 3-minute meters? Where? I haven't had to park at a meter for a while, but are they really cut up into 3-minute pieces? Like a quarter for 3 minutes? That would give a person just enough time to run into the nearest store and get more change to stuff into the meter. I have to check this out.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi Ladies!! Just dropping in to wish all of you a Happy Thanksgiving and for those of you in the path of the storms, please stay safe and warm!
> Hugs!!


Hi, Bratty. Have a wonderful Thanksgiving, and give the baby empress a big kiss from me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yes, Happy Thanksgiving to all the empresses and other royalty frequenting this thread. Haven't been around in awhile, but I'm here in spirit.


 Good to hear from you, Empress V. A happy Thanksgiving to you and all who are with you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Happy Thanksgiving L.O.L.L. Hope you all have a wonderful day.


And the same to you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Happy holidays to all dear friends. Be grateful for the goodness we share.


Happy Thanksgiving to you. One of the things I give thanks for is this group, some of the brightest, best informed, and most amusing people I've come across in a very long time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy Holidays to all my dear friends. I too intend to make LOLL and POV my home turf. Have fun.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm finding this message especially interesting. Think how empty the man in the next car must have been feeling if he had to fill himself up that way with fries.
> 
> And 3-minute meters? Where? I haven't had to park at a meter for a while, but are they really cut up into 3-minute pieces? Like a quarter for 3 minutes? That would give a person just enough time to run into the nearest store and get more change to stuff into the meter. I have to check this out.


I can't give too many details at to exact location or anything. An old friend who lives in Brooklyn posted it on FB and, yes, 3 minutes for a quarter. That was exactly what he did, ran into a store or some location and dropped in 9 more. We have debit/credit card operated meters here. 
I haven't used one as my thought process goes like this. If I have to spend money to park I may as well use the bus and boost the public transportation numbers by one. 
Foolish maybe, but, I think that the ridership is something that is documented to figure the worthiness of spending money on buses.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I can't give too many details at to exact location or anything. An old friend who lives in Brooklyn posted it on FB and, yes, 3 minutes for a quarter. That was exactly what he did, ran into a store or some location and dropped in 9 more. We have debit/credit card operated meters here.
> I haven't used one as my thought process goes like this. If I have to spend money to park I may as well use the bus and boost the public transportation numbers by one.
> Foolish maybe, but, I think that the ridership is something that is documented to figure the worthiness of spending money on buses.


Jelun, I don't drive due to medication I am taking. If I want to get around while hubby is at work, I have a bus stop at the corner. One ride costs less than 12 minutes on that NY meter.
I prefer the bus in the winter. It's already warm, and in my town it doesn't take long to get anywhere. I know that the busses in Minneapolis are very busy. Parking lots are expensive and it gets too cold to run out and feed the meter every half hour.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Jelun, I don't drive due to medication I am taking. If I want to get around while hubby is at work, I have a bus stop at the corner. One ride costs less than 12 minutes on that NY meter.
> I prefer the bus in the winter. It's already warm, and in my town it doesn't take long to get anywhere. I know that the busses in Minneapolis are very busy. Parking lots are expensive and it gets too cold to run out and feed the meter every half hour.


With the old lady discount, it is just 6 minutes to get to the downtown section and my favorite supermarket. 
The bus stop is about 70 feet up the street from me at home, it is inconvenient at the other end. 
I am pretty spoiled with free parking.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I think you are a genius. We need to stay around nice people.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> With the old lady discount, it is just 6 minutes to get to the downtown section and my favorite supermarket.
> The bus stop is about 70 feet up the street from me at home, it is inconvenient at the other end.
> I am pretty spoiled with free parking.


I get let off at the same corner. It's about a block. I haven't asked about a senior discount. Thanks for bringing that up!
But here in MN it seems that they keep raising the age for senior discounts and lowering the amount of discounts that seniors get. Did that make sense ? LOL!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

That is why this thread was created


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I get let off at the same corner. It's about a block. I haven't asked about a senior discount. Thanks for bringing that up!
> But here in MN it seems that they keep raising the age for senior discounts and lowering the amount of discounts that seniors get. Did that make sense ? LOL!


The age is 60 here, very reasonable, I think. Rolled in to that is a rate for those with disablities. Do check it out, it can't hurt. 
Time for bed, good night, my Empresses.

I wonder if I would find the term a little less cringe worthy if I used used lower case ... empress.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> The age is 60 here, very reasonable, I think. Rolled in to that is a rate for those with disablities. Do check it out, it can't hurt.
> Time for bed, good night, my Empresses.
> 
> I wonder if I would find the term a little less cringe worthy if I used used lower case ... empress.


You are too funny! Sweet dreams, jelun!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My friends can call me anything with any punctuation they like. Just wanted to say how thankful I am to have found you all. You make me smile and think. hugs

As far as transportation, I don't drive anymore but my husband is so good taking me where I want to go.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> My friends can call me anything with any punctuation they like. Just wanted to say how thankful I am to have found you all. You make me smile and think. hugs
> 
> As far as transportation, I don't drive anymore but my husband is so good taking me where I want to go.


Smiling and thinking both being excellent things to do!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It always works with a little help from my friends.



jelun2 said:


> Smiling and thinking both being excellent things to do!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

We have very poor public transportation in my city, so I'm driving everywhere. They always say Californians are wedded to their cars, but some of us have good reason. (Did I just lump myself into the category of "Californian?" I have difficulty, even after 35 years, of thinking of myself as a resident of someplace that has palm trees.) And now I have to jump into my car to go to gym. Thank heavens I passed my vision test at the DMV last week---without glasses!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.ehow.com/how_5958407_do-websites-yahoo-internet-explorer_.html

Just in case anyone needs a new ad blocker.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I know that I said intriguing, it turns out that this tale is simply full of intrigue and laughs if you have my little twist on humor.

Birther preacher claims Obama had mother of his love child killed outside White House

By Travis Gettys
Friday, November 29, 2013 14:09 EST

A birther preacher is pushing the conspiracy theory that Miriam Carey, who was shot to death Oct. 3 after police said she tried to ram her car into a barrier outside the White House, was the mother of President Barack Obamas illegitimate child.

Rev. James David Manning, pastor of Atlah World Missionary Church who believes the president was born in Kenya, claims that Careys family has called for a paternity test to determine whether the womans 15-month-old daughter was fathered by the president.

While Careys family has indeed asked U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder to look into the fatal shooting, the only source for the claim about the familys request for a paternity test seems to be additional videos posted online by Manning.

He also links to a Change.org petition purportedly set up by Careys sister asking for more investigation, but that too fails to mention a paternity test.

Eric Sanders, an attorney for the Carey family, has said police violated their own policies by firing at a moving car after they said the woman refused to stop at a security checkpoint, turned around and tried to flee, knocking down a Secret Service agent and a bicycle rack.

But he stopped short of suggesting that authorities had deliberately targeted Carey or that she might have had a connection to Obama.

That only serves as proof of a conspiracy and cover-up, according to Manning.

No one has come to the aid of this slaughtered woman, which means they are protecting something that they feel is far more important, and thats the hardcore, incontrovertible evidence and that which is being protected is Barack Hussein Obama, Manning said, adding: Case closed.

Manning, who has previously hosted a woman on his program who claimed that Obama had traded gay sex for cocaine as a teenager and bummed cigarettes without offering thanks, isnt the only source for the love child theory.

A website called What Does It Mean? claims that Russian authorities have developed intelligence showing that Obama fathered Careys child during an emergency dentist visit May 18, 2011.

According to the theory, Obama had gone to New London, Connecticut, to address the graduating class at the U.S. Coast Guard Academy but needed dental work after a portion of a pistachio nut shell became lodged in one of his molars.

The president met Carey, who worked as a dental assistant for the local dentist he saw, and struck up an almost immediate friendship with her.

She became pregnant following the affair, the website claims, but refused the presidents instructions to have an abortion due to her Christian beliefs.

The site claims that encrypted electronic communications intercepted by the National Security Administration show that an elite hit squad was dispatched to kill Carey.

This same squad also attacked the U.S. Navy Yard in September and in June killed American journalist Michael Hastings and detectives investigating his death, according to the conspiracy theory.

Just in case the theory wasnt convoluted enough, the site also claims that Obama engaged in the extramarital affair because his wife, Michelle Obama, was in fact born a man.

The source for the last claim appears to be based on a report on a satirical site.

In the real world, police reports released last month suggest that Carey began suffering from mental health issues following the August 2012 birth of her daughter.

Police were called to her condominium four times for reports of irrational or violent behavior, and a police officer was injured during a late 2012 confrontation with her.

Officers said she told them in November 2012 that some men were filming her in her home, but police found no evidence of spying.

They said she told police two weeks later that she was the Prophet of Stamford and that Obama had placed the entire state under lockdown after speaking with her.

Police also said she told them that Obama had placed her home under electronic surveillance and fed live video of her actions to all national news outlets.

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/11/29/birther-preacher-claims-obama-had-mother-of-his-love-child-killed-outside-white-house/


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I know that I said intriguing, it turns out that this tale is simply full of intrigue and laughs if you have my little twist on humor.
> 
> Birther preacher claims Obama had mother of his love child killed outside White House
> 
> ...


You have to feel sorry for people that invent this kind of stuff. Ding Dong.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. I'll take a look. Trying Firefox Browser now.



jelun2 said:


> http://www.ehow.com/how_5958407_do-websites-yahoo-internet-explorer_.html
> 
> Just in case anyone needs a new ad blocker.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Everytime you think you've heard it all..... Thanks for posting before someone else did.



jelun2 said:


> I know that I said intriguing, it turns out that this tale is simply full of intrigue and laughs if you have my little twist on humor.
> 
> Birther preacher claims Obama had mother of his love child killed outside White House
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think the people who invent it are creative comedians. The people who sincerely believe it are nuts. IMHO



NJG said:


> You have to feel sorry for people that invent this kind of stuff. Ding Dong.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think the people who invent it are creative comedians. The people who sincerely believe it are nuts. IMHO


Ding dong, ring-a ding, and certifiably nuts!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Patty! How's Brynn?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> We have very poor public transportation in my city, so I'm driving everywhere. They always say Californians are wedded to their cars, but some of us have good reason. (Did I just lump myself into the category of "Californian?" I have difficulty, even after 35 years, of thinking of myself as a resident of someplace that has palm trees.) And now I have to jump into my car to go to gym. Thank heavens I passed my vision test at the DMV last week---without glasses!


We have that same issue here, alcameron, the city I am in doesn't even run buses on Sundays. How are all of those retail workers who are the ones who can't afford a car, after all, supposed to get to work on the weekend?
Service stops at 6 PM as well. Sheesh.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> You have to feel sorry for people that invent this kind of stuff. Ding Dong.


But just who was the inventor? Rev. Manning? Miriam Carey? the Russians? Secret Service? Should I feel sorry for all of them?

I refuse to feel sorry for people who say things like "[Obama] bummed cigarettes without offering thanks" or "Obama fathered Careys child during an emergency dentist visit May 18, 2011."

Jelun2, thank you for posting this. I was in the need for a good laugh. This is very funny stuff.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Just a sampling; see more at http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2013/07/08/humorous-amazon-reviews/ and http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2013/11/29/funniest-amazon-reviews-2/

From *Modern Masterpieces of Comedic Genius: The Art of the Humorous Amazon Review* by Maria Popova

The Mizuno Womens Wave Rider 16 Running Shoe has spawned plenty of reviews honoring politician Wendy Daviss thirteen-hour filibuster seeking to block neanderthal abortion legislation in Texas. This five-star review by an M. Black is but one of the many gems:

"The next time you have to spend 13 hours on your feet without food, water or bathroom breaks, this is the shoe for you. Guaranteed to outrun patriarchy on race day."

Another, titled Men, do not try these on! and offering a one-star rating, reads:

"I tried on a pair at the local mall and suddenly Texas Republicans started telling me what to do with my genitals. They started explaining reproduction to me like I was a seventh grader. Unfortunately, being male, I had no way to shut the whole thing down. I'm so confused..."

Another offers five stars and an ingeniously subtle play on womens reproductive choice via footwear choice:

"Im not sure I could ever bring myself to buy or wear shoes like this. But you know, Im so glad I have the option."

On the lighter side of gender politics, this BIC Cristal For Her Ball Pen drew hundreds of reviews for the gobsmacking marketing exploitation the womens niche (which is, of course, statistically a population majority) by pinkifying, softifying, and otherwise ladyfying products that are so obviously gender-neutral by nature. This pen, for instance, boasts such alluring female-friendly features as Elegant design  just for her! and Thin barrel to fit a womans hand. Naturally, the snark came pouring. One woman gives it five stars under the ecstatic headline FINALLY!:

Where has this pen been all my life???

[The most helpful favorable review]By Tracy Hamilton "Tracy Hamilton"
This review is from: BIC Cristal For Her Ball Pen, 1.0mm, Black, 16ct (MSLP16-Blk) (Office Product)
Someone has answered my gentle prayers and FINALLY designed a pen that I can use all month long! I use it when I'm swimming, riding a horse, walking on the beach and doing yoga. It's comfortable, leak-proof, non-slip and it makes me feel so feminine and pretty! Since I've begun using these pens, men have found me more attractive and approchable. It has given me soft skin and manageable hair and it has really given me the self-esteem I needed to start a book club and flirt with the bag-boy at my local market. My drawings of kittens and ponies have improved, and now that I'm writing my last name hyphenated with the Robert Pattinson's last name, I really believe he may some day marry me! I'm positively giddy. Those smart men in marketing have come up with a pen that my lady parts can really identify with.

Where has this pen been all my life???

[The most helpful critical review] 
15,078 of 15,435 people found the following review helpful
1.0 out of 5 stars *Missing the batteries*
I can't find a switch to turn it on, and it didn't come with batteries. This is not the "for her" product I was expecting. At all.
Published 15 months ago by M. Ashley


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> But just who was the inventor? Rev. Manning? Miriam Carey? the Russians? Secret Service? Should I feel sorry for all of them?
> 
> I refuse to feel sorry for people who say things like "[Obama] bummed cigarettes without offering thanks" or "Obama fathered Careys child during an emergency dentist visit May 18, 2011."
> 
> Jelun2, thank you for posting this. I was in the need for a good laugh. This is very funny stuff.


It truly is laughable. I am not sure who came up with the advise that one should keep a lie simply to have it be believable. That person must have been thinking of this group. 
LOL, he didn't say TY for a bummed cigarette? Oh No.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Call a cab from the Republicans????



jelun2 said:


> We have that same issue here, alcameron, the city I am in doesn't even run buses on Sundays. How are all of those retail workers who are the ones who can't afford a car, after all, supposed to get to work on the weekend?
> Service stops at 6 PM as well. Sheesh.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

The reason 43 didn't need a teleprompter.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=images+of+President+George+W+Bush+using+a+teleprompter&qpvt=images+of+President+George+W+Bush+using+a+teleprompter&FORM=VQFRML#view=detail&mid=4008EB30087B93A560A84008EB30087B93A560A8


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> The reason 43 didn't need a teleprompter.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=images+of+President+George+W+Bush+using+a+teleprompter&qpvt=images+of+President+George+W+Bush+using+a+teleprompter&FORM=VQFRML#view=detail&mid=4008EB30087B93A560A84008EB30087B93A560A8


Those were great, jelun! I remember seeing one where the teleprompter stopped and so did he. He just looked blankly at the camera for what seemed like 20 seconds. Too funny!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hi Patty! How's Brynn?


Hi dame!!
She is great! We had snowflakes the size of silver dollars here today and she was so entranced. She keeps me very busy. Into one thing and the next all day.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi dame!!
> She is great! We had snowflakes the size of silver dollars here today and she was so entranced. She keeps me very busy. Into one thing and the next all day.


Love that new winter Empress outfit.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> But just who was the inventor? Rev. Manning? Miriam Carey? the Russians? Secret Service? Should I feel sorry for all of them?
> 
> I refuse to feel sorry for people who say things like "[Obama] bummed cigarettes without offering thanks" or "Obama fathered Careys child during an emergency dentist visit May 18, 2011."
> 
> Jelun2, thank you for posting this. I was in the need for a good laugh. This is very funny stuff.


We need a laugh, don't we? 
It seems that the world is just getting scarier and scarier, I keep trying to remind myself that I hear about these things because the good guys are joining the fray.

http://www.wjhl.com/story/24114393/nc-gop-critics-to-picket-stores-pope-company-owns


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> We need a laugh, don't we?
> It seems that the world is just getting scarier and scarier, I keep trying to remind myself that I hear about these things because the good guys are joining the fray.
> 
> http://www.wjhl.com/story/24114393/nc-gop-critics-to-picket-stores-pope-company-owns


I hope that's why we hear those things. For me the fact that the headline is incomprehensible is funny enough.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Republicans show their racist side , again.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/12/01/1256955/-Riled-up-Republican-racists-rant-over-another-African-name?detail=email


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Lara Logan asked to take leave of absence from 60 Minutes.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/26/lara-logan-60-minutes-leave_n_4344883.html


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Republicans show their racist side , again.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/12/01/1256955/-Riled-up-Republican-racists-rant-over-another-African-name?detail=email


They have no shame.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Lara Logan asked to take leave of absence from 60 Minutes.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/26/lara-logan-60-minutes-leave_n_4344883.html


It's about time. In fact, way past its due date.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope that's why we hear those things. For me the fact that the headline is incomprehensible is funny enough.


It does come out of NC.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> It does come out of NC.


Is NC a good venue for funny things? I know SC is.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Is NC a good venue for funny things? I know SC is.


I have no doubt, people love to move there to retire. Based on the people I know who retire to FL there isn't much money spent on education.People wonder why we need a program of core curriculum.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Please, please, PLEASE 

Keep me off that homelessness thread I may have to jump right through my monitor and yell at people.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Just a sampling; see more at http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2013/07/08/humorous-amazon-reviews/ and http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2013/11/29/funniest-amazon-reviews-2/
> 
> From *Modern Masterpieces of Comedic Genius: The Art of the Humorous Amazon Review* by Maria Popova
> 
> ...


We can see that we are not the only ones trying to maintain a sense of humor.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> We can see that we are not the only ones trying to maintain a sense of humor.


Were you aware that people had been posting this funny stuff? Now I have to read Amazon reviews for amusement.

Actually, just looking at some of the things they sell makes me giggle. Like a small jar of uranium ("people who buy this often buy it together with a small geiger counter" ).

I love the guy who tried on the sneakers "and suddenly Texas Republicans started telling me what to do with my genitals. They started explaining reproduction to me like I was a seventh grader. Unfortunately, being male, I had no way to shut the whole thing down. I'm so confused..."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Please, please, PLEASE
> 
> Keep me off that homelessness thread I may have to jump right through my monitor and yell at people.


Please, follow these directions: When you get an email from forum directing you to "Homlessness," don't click on the first link or even the second. Go down to the third, which will unwatch you from the thread. It's going nowhere fast. Fema camps again - omigod.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> We can see that we are not the only ones trying to maintain a sense of humor.


This was pretty good and you beat me to it. I had my IFinger poised to copy and paste.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Were you aware that people had been posting this funny stuff? Now I have to read Amazon reviews for amusement.
> 
> Actually, just looking at some of the things they sell makes me giggle. Like a small jar of uranium ("people who buy this often buy it together with a small geiger counter" ).
> 
> I love the guy who tried on the sneakers "and suddenly Texas Republicans started telling me what to do with my genitals. They started explaining reproduction to me like I was a seventh grader. Unfortunately, being male, I had no way to shut the whole thing down. I'm so confused..."


That is the first I have seen of that sort of thing from Amazon reviews. I wonder if that is one of the people they pay to write reviews for them. What a way to make a living.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Please, follow these directions: When you get an email from forum directing you to "Homlessness," don't click on the first link or even the second. Go down to the third, which will unwatch you from the thread. It's going nowhere fast. Fema camps again - omigod.


One of the best things that this site did for me was to screw up my email notifications. 
I find it is much easier to "just say no" when I am scanning from the outside of the threads. 
It is amazing how many people want to believe that crap. Why they want to is beyond me.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> This was pretty good and you beat me to it. I had my IFinger poised to copy and paste.


I know you have a sense of humor, you are still trying to talk sense to those crazy women on the obamacare threads.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I know you have a sense of humor, you are still trying to talk sense to those crazy women on the obamacare threads.


Not too often. I use it for release from the worrying about my friend still sick in the hospital. I'm trying to decide if a few minutes a day on that thread increases my frustration level or allows me to vent and be thankful that my brain hasn't gone soft yet.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Not too often. I use it for release from the worrying about my friend still sick in the hospital. I'm trying to decide if a few minutes a day on that thread increases my frustration level or allows me to vent and be thankful that my brain hasn't gone soft yet.


Oh, I know. 
I stayed away totally for a week or so, then had to go back and peek. 
I wanted to PM someone to say that the deal with the unions sending subs in is an old tactic of the building trades. 
Those members are required to go and support other unions, what the members do if they are in the middle of a really great paying job is to pay a sub to do their hours. It is a win/win. Someone who is out of work gets some money, the carpenter, iron worker, whatever gets to earn what he is making with no loss. So it isn't really the unions, tho if they can't drum up enough people they may pull in a few homeless guys.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Of course I had to check out "homelessness." I'm still amazed that people can't seem to sift through crap that enters their brains and send it to the "reject crap" center. It's particularly unsettling when it's stuff that's so far out there. I guess living in Northern California I've gotten used to more rational beings.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Of course I had to check out "homelessness." I'm still amazed that people can't seem to sift through crap that enters their brains and send it to the "reject crap" center. It's particularly unsettling when it's stuff that's so far out there. I guess living in Northern California I've gotten used to more rational beings.


It really is a blessing to be living on a coast isn't it?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Oh, I know.
> I stayed away totally for a week or so, then had to go back and peek.
> I wanted to PM someone to say that the deal with the unions sending subs in is an old tactic of the building trades.
> Those members are required to go and support other unions, what the members do if they are in the middle of a really great paying job is to pay a sub to do their hours. It is a win/win. Someone who is out of work gets some money, the carpenter, iron worker, whatever gets to earn what he is making with no loss. So it isn't really the unions, tho if they can't drum up enough people they may pull in a few homeless guys.


Don't peek! It's probably better. I should talk.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> It really is a blessing to be living on a coast isn't it?


Absolutely! While there are a few places in between, I'm particularly thankful that I've never had to live in the South. Or someplace like Texas or Oklahoma. I do have to stick up for my home state of Minnesota, though. Except for the Michele Bachmann Cultists (now who does that sound like?) Minnesota is generally a pretty liberal place.
Time for dinner prep. I'm hating making dinner more and more as the years go by.
Later


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Steps in the right direction. Now I want to know how GOP money has effected ACA.



NJG said:


> Lara Logan asked to take leave of absence from 60 Minutes.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/26/lara-logan-60-minutes-leave_n_4344883.html


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Haven't seen it. Maybe I should keep it that way?



jelun2 said:


> Please, please, PLEASE
> 
> Keep me off that homelessness thread I may have to jump right through my monitor and yell at people.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Haven't seen it. Maybe I should keep it that way?


More than likely. It is ultra right wing "their coming to get us" stuff. 
The kind that makes me want to shake my head right off my shoulders and send several Americans to some subSaharan area to find out what they really should fear.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

May you rest in Peace.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> May you rest in Peace.


What's the point of this? Planning to kill someone?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What's the point of this? Planning to kill someone?


My first thought is that I feel quite sure that she will not.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What's the point of this? Planning to kill someone?


Unfortunately Purl we cannot rest either in peace or in turmoil, she keeps prattling on and on and on and on and ........ If they would only belt up for a while perhaps we could all get some peace and quiet around here. That way decent folks could have an intelligent conversation. So pretty please tell her to go away so we can all rest in peace.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> May you rest in Peace.


I would be able to rest very peacefully if you would only be quiet for a while.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Unfortunately Purl we cannot rest either in peace or in turmoil, she keeps prattling on and on and on and on and ........ If they would only belt up for a while perhaps we could all get some peace and quiet around here. That way decent folks could have an intelligent conversation. So pretty please tell her to go away so we can all rest in peace.


Okay. Will do that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> May you rest in Peace.


If you'd stop blabbing, perhaps we could all get some peace and quiet around here. That way decent folks could have an intelligent conversation.

And rest in peace yourself.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> My first thought is that I feel quite sure that she will not.


And mine as well. But was there a point? When Janeway drops one of her irrelevancies on us, her point is to be insulting and annoying. But Yarnie?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> And mine as well. But was there a point? When Janeway drops one of her irrelevancies on us, her point is to be insulting and annoying. But Yarnie?


Yarnie seems to be having a hard week. So no, I don't think that there really is a point.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Good Bye, President Mandela


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I'd be right at home in San Francisco politically, but it's much too expensive. I think I'm doomed to live somewhere pretty with a reasonable cost of living. One thing I know for sure. I will never live anywhere in Texas. Remember the Alamo.



alcameron said:


> Absolutely! While there are a few places in between, I'm particularly thankful that I've never had to live in the South. Or someplace like Texas or Oklahoma. I do have to stick up for my home state of Minnesota, though. Except for the Michele Bachmann Cultists (now who does that sound like?) Minnesota is generally a pretty liberal place.
> Time for dinner prep. I'm hating making dinner more and more as the years go by.
> Later


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Rest in peace. You have shown the value of your character.



jelun2 said:


> Good Bye, President Mandela


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Rest in peace. You have shown the value of your character.


Of course, now our noble Catholic right-wingers like Santorum and Bill O'Reilly are not letting him rest in peace.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Of course, now our noble Catholic right-wingers like Santorum and Bill O'Reilly are not letting him rest in peace.


Those "gentlemen" make me think all those words that I cannot type out on KP. 
Time to hit Raw Story, I guess.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hello ladies! Jack Frost is nipping at me arse here in Minnesota. It is -16 with a high today expected to reach -10. Brrrrr. I am working on some quilts for christmas gifts and actually have a 3 day break from watching Brynn. Katie had a ladder fall on her hand at work, so she has a few days off until the hand is healed. Nothing broken, but it is bruised with a few sprains and a lot of swelling. 
So sad to hear that nelson Mandela has died. He was a man to look up to and his works so important.
I haven't been watching any adult shows on TV and am devestated to see that Martin Bashir resigned. Especially over Sarah Palin!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Of course, now our noble Catholic right-wingers like Santorum and Bill O'Reilly are not letting him rest in peace.


I try not to listen to them. They may be embarassed when the pope canonizes him. St.Nelson. Unique!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hello ladies! Jack Frost is nipping at me arse here in Minnesota. It is -16 with a high today expected to reach -10. Brrrrr. I am working on some quilts for christmas gifts and actually have a 3 day break from watching Brynn. Katie had a ladder fall on her hand at work, so she has a few days off until the hand is healed. Nothing broken, but it is bruised with a few sprains and a lot of swelling.
> So sad to hear that nelson Mandela has died. He was a man to look up to and his works so important.
> I haven't been watching any adult shows on TV and am devestated to see that Martin Bashir resigned. Especially over Sarah Palin!


A hard way for you to get a break (pun intended) I had my little guy for a full week this week as he had a virus and developed double ear infections. Ugh. 
It was a LONG week which I topped off with a fall down the stairs after picking his mother up from work on Friday. It was probably the best sort of fall when feet went out from under me and I landed on my butt and smashed the back of my head on the stair. No damage done there. 
Oddly enough, my shoulder which has been quite painful recently is now feeling better.

I think that for those of us who saw MB present the readings and suggestion a la Mrs. Palin the episode was not so bad. I hope that Mr. Bashir put some money aside for this sort of eventuality and that he lands on his feet.

I hope those who are buried get out from under and those of us who are not yet buried stay that way. 
If AZ starts with a snow storm I really don't want to hear it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> A hard way for you to get a break (pun intended) I had my little guy for a full week this week as he had a virus and developed double ear infections. Ugh.
> It was a LONG week which I topped off with a fall down the stairs after picking his mother up from work on Friday. It was probably the best sort of fall when feet went out from under me and I landed on my butt and smashed the back of my head on the stair. No damage done there.
> Oddly enough, my shoulder which has been quite painful recently is now feeling better.
> 
> ...


 Glad that you didn't get hurt too badly, jelun. I will have to google the bashir show. NBC is much too quick to jump when it comes to opining show hosts. Keith Olbermann got the boot for being too honest. 
Hope the little guy is doing better and that you don't have a massive headache!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Who?



alcameron said:


> Of course, now our noble Catholic right-wingers like Santorum and Bill O'Reilly are not letting him rest in peace.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In Az it all depends on the altititude. Snow came down below 5000 feet last time. I enjoy seeing snow on tall mountain tops in the distance.



jelun2 said:


> A hard way for you to get a break (pun intended) I had my little guy for a full week this week as he had a virus and developed double ear infections. Ugh.
> It was a LONG week which I topped off with a fall down the stairs after picking his mother up from work on Friday. It was probably the best sort of fall when feet went out from under me and I landed on my butt and smashed the back of my head on the stair. No damage done there.
> Oddly enough, my shoulder which has been quite painful recently is now feeling better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> In Az it all depends on the altititude. Snow came down below 5000 feet last time. I enjoy seeing snow on tall mountain tops in the distance.


Mountain tops are fine. 
I should write to my bro in NM to see if he got hit. I think someone from NW Texas said they were inundated with wet, white stuff.
I need to get to bed so that I don't tell my daughter what I think of her parenting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah Grandparenthood. The reward for raising teenagers. I see it like you do. Take a nap when you want to criticize parenting skills. Grandparents are a loving refuge for the GK's.



jelun2 said:


> Mountain tops are fine.
> I should write to my bro in NM to see if he got hit. I think someone from NW Texas said they were inundated with wet, white stuff.
> I need to get to bed so that I don't tell my daughter what I think of her parenting.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Ah Grandparenthood. The reward for raising teenagers. I see it like you do. Take a nap when you want to criticize parenting skills. Grandparents are a loving refuge for the GK's.


Truth be told, she does a wonderful job most of the time. She is adjusting to a new full time work schedule and ... 
we all do the best we can.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Ah Grandparenthood. The reward for raising teenagers. I see it like you do. Take a nap when you want to criticize parenting skills. Grandparents are a loving refuge for the GK's.


Thank you for rubbing it in. My 39-year-old teenager still hasn't found an apartment and is filling up his room with more and bigger equipment. But at least he does his own laundry and will sometimes cook for us.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you for rubbing it in. My 39-year-old teenager still hasn't found an apartment and is filling up his room with more and bigger equipment. But at least he does his own laundry and will sometimes cook for us.


Thank your lucky little stars you have a bedroom for him to stay in. 
LOL, you might suggest, however, that he save a dollar toward moving out for every dollar he spends on getting more embedded.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Thank your lucky little stars you have a bedroom for him to stay in.
> LOL, you might suggest, however, that he save a dollar toward moving out for every dollar he spends on getting more embedded.


He's saving huge amounts just by not paying rent; his would be more than twice as much as we pay. He just hasn't "decided where he wants to live," he says.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> He's saving huge amounts just by not paying rent; his would be more than twice as much as we pay. He just hasn't "decided where he wants to live," he says.


Iy is so darned expensive. 
I imagine he wants to stay in the city.
My daughter and her husband were paying more than 4 times what I was spending while they were staying in an illegal apt. in Brooklyn. I was simply amazed. 
Not that it wasn't nice, still...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Iy is so darned expensive.
> I imagine he wants to stay in the city.
> My daughter and her husband were paying more than 4 times what I was spending while they were staying in an illegal apt. in Brooklyn. I was simply amazed.
> Not that it wasn't nice, still...


It's become frighteningly expensive. My next-door neighbor pays about $8,000 a month for a 2-bedroom apt. We're stuck in our apt. (which I'll admit is pretty nice) bc we'd never be able to afford anything half the size.

DS was paying somewhat more to rent one bedroom in a 6-bedroom apt. (yeah, they actually have those) than we pay for a 6-room apt. He'd like to stay in this neighborhood, which has become a mecca for Jewish singles (can Jewish anything have a mecca?), but will probably have to go to Brooklyn.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's become frighteningly expensive. My next-door neighbor pays about $8,000 a month for a 2-bedroom apt. We're stuck in our apt. (which I'll admit is pretty nice) bc we'd never be able to afford anything half the size.
> 
> DS was paying somewhat more to rent one bedroom in a 6-bedroom apt. (yeah, they actually have those) than we pay for a 6-room apt. He'd like to stay in this neighborhood, which has become a mecca for Jewish singles (can Jewish anything have a mecca?), but will probably have to go to Brooklyn.


My NJ daughter just posted the listing, hoping to entice someone known to her to buy, of a neighbor's home... you just never know, this house is listed for 200K less than they paid for their home before the crash. New heating and something else, so I don't know why it is so low. I do know I won't be buying it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> My NJ daughter just posted the listing, hoping to entice someone known to her to buy, of a neighbor's home... you just never know, this house is listed for 200K less than they paid for their home before the crash. New heating and something else, so I don't know why it is so low. I do know I won't be buying it.


That's sad. So many owners in default or having to sell at a loss; so many neighborhoods destroyed by vacant houses. And still no bankster is going to prison.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's sad. So many owners in default or having to sell at a loss; so many neighborhoods destroyed by vacant houses. And still no bankster is going to prison.


You are right, Poor Purl. Am I mistaken or did someone who posts in the political threads mention that they would like to see the banks deregulated?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are right, Poor Purl. Am I mistaken or did someone who posts in the political threads mention that they would like to see the banks deregulated?


I haven't seen that. Maybe Ayn Rand is on KP ...

Seriously, the banks are barely regulated now. I don't see how there can be any more deregulation.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are right, Poor Purl. Am I mistaken or did someone who posts in the political threads mention that they would like to see the banks deregulated?


Honestly, I don't understand why instead of doing the Dodd/Frank legislation the Congress didn't just call a redo and reinstitute Glass-Steagall throw in an amendment or two... a broad simplification, but really...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

The reason I hunted this thread down, was to post this after yesterday's conversation about increased housing costs. The results of a Harvard Housing study came out recently. 


Housing

Harvard Study Finds: The Rent Is Way Too High

By Peter Coy December 09, 2013 



Since the 1980s, rents (right scale) have risen, while incomes (left scale) have fallen. Both series are adjusted for inflationSource: Joint Center for Housing StudiesSince the 1980s, rents (right scale) have risen, while incomes (left scale) have fallen. Both series are adjusted for inflation

If you cant afford to own, you can rent. But what if you cant afford to rent, either? Millions of Americans are in precisely that situation, according to a study released today by the Joint Center for Housing Studies of Harvard University. The availability of apartments, especially cheaper ones, hasnt nearly kept up with demand, and the problem has worsened since the 2007-09 recession, the study says.

In 1960, about one in four renters paid more than 30 percent of income for housing. Today, one in two are cost burdened, according to the study, Americas Rental Housing.

Cost-burdened means youre paying more than 30 percent of income for housing and severely cost-burdened means youre paying more than half. By 2011, 28 percent of renters paid more than half their incomes for housing, bringing the number with severe cost burdens up by 2.5 million in just four years, to 11.3 million, according to the Harvard study, which was conducted with partial funding from the MacArthur Foundation.

Story: Fast-Food Wages Come With a $7 Billion Side of Public Assistance 

The boom in housing prices made ownership unaffordable for many families, and the subsequent bust forced others into foreclosure. You would think that all of those foreclosed homes would make great rental properties, and they have. Remarkably, though, the study says, soaring demand was more than enough to absorb the 2.7 million single-family homes that flooded into the rental market after 2007.

The result of the spike in rental demand is a sellers market: From a record high of 10.6 percent in 2009, the vacancy rate turned down in 2010 and has continued to slide, averaging 8.4 percent in the first three quarters of 2013.

As usual, the pinch is hardest on the poor, those with incomes under $15,000 a year who pay at least half their incomes on rent. With little else in their already tight budgets to cut, these renters spend about $130 less on fooda reduction of nearly 40 percent relative to those without burdens.

Story: A Third of Bank Tellers Rely on Government Assistance, Study Says 

The problem would get worse if Congress, in its zeal to eliminate loopholes from the tax code, were to rid of the Low-Income Housing Tax Credit. That tax credit provides incentives for construction or preservation of affordable housing unitsabout 2.2 million since 1986.

Deterioration is another potential enemy of affordable housing. According to the centers study, more than one in five mobile homes was removed from the housing stock from 2001 to 2011.

Story: What a Higher Minimum Wage Does for Workers and the Economy 




Coy_190 

Coy is Bloomberg Businessweek's economics editor. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Honestly, I don't understand why instead of doing the Dodd/Frank legislation the Congress didn't just call a redo and reinstitute Glass-Steagall throw in an amendment or two... a broad simplification, but really...


Many of us don't understand. I think Chris Dodd wanted his name attached to something before he retired, and Barney Frank just liked to hear himself speak. It was passed, I believe, during that brief period when the House had a Democratic majority; the Dems could have done better, but the Repugs can't even see their way to accepting Dodd/Frank.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Can you give the url for this? I'd love to see the charts, and the teases for other stories look interesting, too.



jelun2 said:


> The reason I hunted this thread down, was to post this after yesterday's conversation about increased housing costs. The results of a Harvard Housing study came out recently.
> 
> Housing
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Can you give the url for this? I'd love to see the charts, and the teases for other stories look interesting, too.


It is Bloomberg's BusinessWeek. 
Once I can get down to my own computer I can post the link.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> It is Bloomberg's BusinessWeek.
> Once I can get down to my own computer I can post the link.


Don't bother. I'll try to find it on my own. Thanks anyway.

Found it. It's just from yesterday.
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-12-09/harvard-study-finds-the-rent-is-too-damn-high#r=most popular


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you.



jelun2 said:


> Honestly, I don't understand why instead of doing the Dodd/Frank legislation the Congress didn't just call a redo and reinstitute Glass-Steagall throw in an amendment or two... a broad simplification, but really...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Scary figures. Has to stop.



jelun2 said:


> The reason I hunted this thread down, was to post this after yesterday's conversation about increased housing costs. The results of a Harvard Housing study came out recently.
> 
> Housing
> 
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm just popping in to say "hi" to everyone. I hope you are all healthy and hale.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I'm just popping in to say "hi" to everyone. I hope you are all healthy and hale.


Hi hi


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's become frighteningly expensive. My next-door neighbor pays about $8,000 a month for a 2-bedroom apt. We're stuck in our apt. (which I'll admit is pretty nice) bc we'd never be able to afford anything half the size.
> 
> DS was paying somewhat more to rent one bedroom in a 6-bedroom apt. (yeah, they actually have those) than we pay for a 6-room apt. He'd like to stay in this neighborhood, which has become a mecca for Jewish singles (can Jewish anything have a mecca?), but will probably have to go to Brooklyn.


It WOULD be a bit odd to refer to the Wailing Wall of singles, I suppose, or even the generic Jerusalem for dating.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Scary figures. Has to stop.


How the heck are people with families getting by these days? I guess I have been asking that question since I was getting by with a family.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> It WOULD be a bit odd to refer to the Wailing Wall of singles, I suppose, or even the generic Jerusalem for dating.


I love the "Wailing Wall of singles." Wish I were a cartoonist.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm just popping in to say "hi" to everyone. I hope you are all healthy and hale.


Hi yourself. Healthy here, but not hale. Not even hearty. Hope you're well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi to all. Been a bit under the weather, but I always seem to find time to read the new posts. Happy Holidays to my dear friends.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Go Maggie. You speak for us all. Another Empress to be reckoned with.



BrattyPatty said:


> !


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd tell you not to work too hard, but I know there's no point. I better shift knitting gears and bust up my stash or someone will have to go through my mess. Maybe I should leave a note of charities who may be interested. Don't worry. I'm just thinking....not feeling that poorly.



BrattyPatty said:


> sorry I have been out of the loop. We have been cleaning out my MIL's house. She was a crafter in all crafts. The fabric fairy pooped all over my basement and she will visit again tomorrow. She certainly was a collector of many things! We should be done by Friday. I miss my ladies!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love the family stories that have a life of their own. Weak bladders run in my family too.



Poor Purl said:


> Oh God, yes. I didn't often watch Carol Burnett, but I saw that, and it sure is hard to forget.
> 
> One of my family's favorite stories is about my mother walking out of a store wearing her coat with a hanger still inside it. Nobody realized it for 2 or 3 blocks. My mother laughed so hard when she saw it, we had to find a lady's room. Even now, more than 50 years later, if a few of us are together, mentioning "Al's hanger" will start the laughter all over again. The more recent family members just look uncomfortable.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hope they are testy because they aren't getting their way. Maybe they just miss us.



susanmos2000 said:


> Yep...and so are her cohorts. They're really testy right now--no idea why.
> 
> That's neat about the boxes of fabric, though. Are you a quilter?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Looks like Boehner finally grew some cajones and is doing something for the good of the nation instead of for the good of the Tea Party.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Susan, I finally finished with the boxes and boxes of quilting fabric. I have done some quilting before and really like it. Everything is washed, dried and ironed and put in see-through rubbermaid totes according to color.
I am working on a quilt that she had been working on when she died. It's a queen sized quilt and all is hand quilted. It is very relaxing to hand quilt. The top is pieced, all I have left to do is pick up where she left off. 
At the very bottom of the last box I found a quilt that she had made in 1964. The blue ribbon from the county fair is in the bag with it. She hand pieced all of the squares and hand quilted it. It's very pretty. I want to have it cleaned and sent to one of her sisters in WA state.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am appalled, appalled, I tell ya.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

There is a great review of Sarah Palin's latest book on Amazon. 
The last Amazon reviews met with an appreciative audience, so...

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mrs-Betty-Bowers-Americas-Best-Christian/312383761871?ref=mf


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> There is a great review of Sarah Palin's latest book on Amazon.
> The last Amazon reviews met with an appreciative audience, so...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mrs-Betty-Bowers-Americas-Best-Christian/312383761871?ref=mf


LOL, for Bowers and for the Palin review.

What this country needs is more soldiers in the war on Christmas.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> LOL, for Bowers and for the Palin review.
> 
> What this country needs is more soldiers in the war on Christmas.


There is also what appears to be a page not steeped in satire

"Christians Tired of Being Misrepresented"

http://christianstiredofbeingmisrepresented.blogspot.com/

A view from a much more loving Christian perspective, I think, than most often gains attention in the media.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> There is also what appears to be a page not steeped in satire
> 
> "Christians Tired of Being Misrepresented"
> 
> ...


At least from a much more decent human perspective. It must be hard for sincere believing Christians to be told that Sarah Palin and Bill O'Reilly speak for them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

But along the same lines,


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am sick to death of O'Reilly and his ridiculous "War on Christmas". Such a pail of doo-doo.
I don't practice political correctness when it comes to wishing someone a Merry Christmas or Happy Hannukah or Happy Kwanza. 
I am having a great time this year getting ready for the Christmas. 
I see a religious war has started in the Ocare thread. 
After reading I decided what kind of Christian I am *not.*
The RWN type. How can one brag about being a Christian while supporting bills that take food and education away from kids and would rather spit on the indigent than help them.
Hope you all are enjoying this season as much as I am. It is my fav time of year.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am sick to death of O'Reilly and his ridiculous "War on Christmas". Such a pail of doo-doo.
> I don't practice political correctness when it comes to wishing someone a Merry Christmas or Happy Hannukah or Happy Kwanza.
> I am having a great time this year getting ready for the Christmas.
> I see a religious war has started in the Ocare thread.
> ...


I agree Patty, O'Rielly is an idiot along with Sarah Palin and their war on Christmas. This is my favorite time of year too, especially with grand children. We have had a dance recital, a school Christmas vocal concert for the kindergarten and another Christmas program tomorrow morning. Maddie has been Bell ringing with her Dad for Salvation Army, which has become a tradition for them. Next year Tucker gets to go too. 
Hope you have a Merry Christmas Patty as I am sure you will with your little one. I know Grandma's have to try to control the shopping.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well,it was a great Christmas this year for me. Both kids were able to make it even though the weather was miserable.
It was fun to have a little one around again. Brynn was overwhelmed by the toys and gifts, but enjoyed them just the same. Next year will be better for she will be excited for Santa. She is quite tall for her age and was able to reach the table and swipe cookies and run off with them. It really was comical.
I hope the new year will see us moving forward and that congress will have made some positive resolutions of their own. Actually, working should be one of them. 
I hope to see more bi-partisanship in both houses and the ACA run without problems. I would like to see Issa recalled
for his 'nothing there scandals'. And of course peace in our time.

Wishing you all a happy and healthy New Year!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I see that some women are complaining that Liberal women have no family values, that we supposedly place career over family.
Which way do they want it? If we stayed at home we would be called welfare queens. If we work, we are heartless. 
I even saw a post where one who doesn't have any little ones bragging about the toys they got.
Don't republican women work and have careers? Are they that stupid to think that we are still in the 50's? 
Times have changed where in most cases, both parents have to work to support their families.
Opinions?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I see that some women are complaining that Liberal women have no family values, that we supposedly place career over family.
> Which way do they want it? If we stayed at home we would be called welfare queens. If we work, we are heartless.
> I even saw a post where one who doesn't have any little ones bragging about the toys they got.
> Don't republican women work and have careers? Are they that stupid to think that we are still in the 50's?
> ...


Oh no, you used the SSSSSS word! 
LOL, my Republican daughter works and leaves her little guy with her liberal mother to indoctrinate him into the caring side of life. So I guess, Empress, we have no family values we just give up huge portions of our lives to accommodate family. And no, I wouldn't have it any other way. 
I did see a couple of threads about Christmas gifts I thought that was pretty funny or sad. 
There is also a thread about how close to the line people have to live when retired on SS. Um, you didn't know you were going to be living on less in retirement?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Oh no, you used the SSSSSS word!
> LOL, my Republican daughter works and leaves her little guy with her liberal mother to indoctrinate him into the caring side of life. So I guess, Empress, we have no family values we just give up huge portions of our lives to accommodate family. And no, I wouldn't have it any other way.
> I did see a couple of threads about Christmas gifts I thought that was pretty funny or sad.
> There is also a thread about how close to the line people have to live when retired on SS. Um, you didn't know you were going to be living on less in retirement?


Of course I did. That's why I socked money away when we sold our old house. We hear the term 'Limited income" often, but to see the reality of what it really means to live on one, it can be a bucket of cold water in the face of those who thought that SS should take care of them.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I see that some women are complaining that Liberal women have no family values, that we supposedly place career over family.
> Which way do they want it? If we stayed at home we would be called welfare queens. If we work, we are heartless.
> I even saw a post where one who doesn't have any little ones bragging about the toys they got.
> Don't republican women work and have careers? Are they that stupid to think that we are still in the 50's?
> ...


Saw that too...goodness, what a laugh hearing them boast of their dainty feminine characteristics!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Saw that too...goodness, what a laugh hearing them boast of their dainty feminine characteristics!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Of course I did. That's why I socked money away when we sold our old house. We hear the term 'Limited income" often, but to see the reality of what it really means to live on one, it can be a bucket of cold water in the face of those who thought that SS should take care of them.


I am thinking that I may start collecting my SS at my next birthday. I have been holding off as those of us with state pensions don't get to collect our full benefit so every year I wait means a bit more closer to what people who just worked under SS collect. (Thank you, Ronald Reagan.)
I am going to need to buy a new car within a couple of years. If I put that money aside maybe I can pay cash. That will be worth a whole lot more than the few dollars extra each month. 
Anyway, I guess I thought that everyone knew that those little cards we get in the mail each year outlining the benefit amount were telling the truth. 
And don't get me wrong, I know that there are plenty of people who never make enough money to plan for a secure retirement. I just don't understand not being willing to make the concessions it takes to avoid being angry about the circumstances people find themselves in.


----------



## margaretjab (Aug 1, 2012)

Love the post with Maggie Smith. So true.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I see that some women are complaining that Liberal women have no family values, that we supposedly place career over family.
> Which way do they want it? If we stayed at home we would be called welfare queens. If we work, we are heartless.
> I even saw a post where one who doesn't have any little ones bragging about the toys they got.
> Don't republican women work and have careers? Are they that stupid to think that we are still in the 50's?
> ...


This is the party that brought us Sarah Palin? Why pay attention to anything they say? Just assume they have no idea what they're talking about, and move on.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> This is the party that brought us Sarah Palin? Why pay attention to anything they say? Just assume they have no idea what they're talking about, and move on.


No kidding.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

*SATIRE ALERT!!!SATIRE ALERT!!!SATIRE ALERT!!!SATIRE ALERT!!!* (except it's too close to the truth to be funny)

*People Who Can Still Afford to Live in New York Praise Bloomberg*
Posted by Andy Borowitz

NEW YORK (The Borowitz Report)As the curtain comes down on the Michael Bloomberg era, the three-term mayor of New York received fulsome praise last night from his most appreciative constituency: the people who can still afford to live there.

Harland Dorrinson, principal owner of the hedge fund Garrote Capital, hosted a black-tie dinner in the vault of the Federal Reserve Bank of New York to pay tribute to a mayor who, in Mr. Dorrinsons words, put living in New York out of the reach of everyone except the deserving few.

To a lot of people, Mike Bloomberg will be remembered for reducing smoking and improving peoples diets, said Mr. Dorrinson. But that shouldnt overshadow his greatest accomplishment, creating unaffordable housing throughout New York.

When Mike took office, this city was teeming with regular working people, Mr. Dorrinson said, shuddering at the memory. Today, its a magnificent tapestry of investment bankers, real-estate developers, and Russian oligarchs.

The hedge-fund owner is such a fan of Mr. Bloombergs, in fact, that he has only one bone to pick with him: that he left office too soon to finish the job.

There are still a few pockets in the city where, regrettably, the middle class seems to be hanging on, he said. The rent is too damn low.

As for Mr. Bloombergs critics, Mr. Dorrinson was philosophical: I know there are some people who think Mike was terrible for New York, that he took a city rich with diversity and ruined it. But fortunately, they all live somewhere else now.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> *SATIRE ALERT!!!SATIRE ALERT!!!SATIRE ALERT!!!SATIRE ALERT!!!* (except it's too close to the truth to be funny)
> 
> *People Who Can Still Afford to Live in New York Praise Bloomberg*
> Posted by Andy Borowitz
> ...


Funny they were having a similar segment on Boston radio yesterday about their outgoing mayor. Not that he did anything but love Boston and agree or disagree with things that he did most will give him kudos for that.
We are definitely back in the part of the cycle where people will move out again. Though last time it was movement driven by prosperity, I think, and optimism.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here's a little political humor for some giggles


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here's a little political humor for some giggles


I would say belly laughs. Hillary looks wonderful in that pic.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I would say belly laughs. Hillary looks wonderful in that pic.


Yes she does! I have a lot of respect for that woman.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

That was awesome. Sent it on to my daughter. I too have great respect for Hillary. If the republicans wanting to run for president were half as smart as she is, I wouldn't have to worry so much.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> That was awesome. Sent it on to my daughter. I too have great respect for Hillary. If the republicans wanting to run for president were half as smart as she is, I wouldn't have to worry so much.


That's true, but I would miss the comedy value of their debates. Herman Cain, Rick Perry, Rick Santorum (the GOP includes a lot of ricks), Michelle Bachmann - how can you beat that lineup?

Yet I bet they'll come up with an equally amusing, and worrying, group for 2016.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's true, but I would miss the comedy value of their debates. Herman Cain, Rick Perry, Rick Santorum (the GOP includes a lot of ricks), Michelle Bachmann - how can you beat that lineup?
> 
> Yet I bet they'll come up with an equally amusing, and worrying, group for 2016.


Hopefully, The biggest nuts will not be on it. Rand Paul and Ted Cruz. Their ideas scare me. Bachmann has something up her sleeve, but until her campaign money fraud charges are taken care of I don't see her as a possible candidate.

Another thing that bothers me is this cutting the unemployment benefits like they are. With the weather being so erratic and cold, where are these people supposed to get funds to pay their electric bills and keep food on the table? I know that the righties will say "they should get a job". More people on unemployment get out and pound the pavement looking for jobs than those who don't. Trying to meet your monthly expenses on unemployment is not an easy thing to do, let alone trying to meet the mortgage payments. Will that mean that there will be more families on the streets? That's what I would call "hard hearted".
According to Eric Cantor, there is no agenda to debate this serious matter.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here is an updated picture of my GD.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hopefully, The biggest nuts will not be on it. Rand Paul and Ted Cruz. Their ideas scare me. Bachmann has something up her sleeve, but until her campaign money fraud charges are taken care of I don't see her as a possible candidate.
> 
> Another thing that bothers me is this cutting the unemployment benefits like they are. With the weather being so erratic and cold, where are these people supposed to get funds to pay their electric bills and keep food on the table? I know that the righties will say "they should get a job". More people on unemployment get out and pound the pavement looking for jobs than those who don't. Trying to meet your monthly expenses on unemployment is not an easy thing to do, let alone trying to meet the mortgage payments. Will that mean that there will be more families on the streets? That's what I would call "hard hearted".
> According to Eric Cantor, there is no agenda to debate this serious matter.


That's what anyone would call hard-hearted. There's something seriously wrong with those people. They lack a conscience, at the very least.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is an updated picture of my GD.


What a happy child she must be. She's just beautiful.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is an updated picture of my GD.


What a sweetie, love that hair. I have always wanted red hair.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hopefully, The biggest nuts will not be on it. Rand Paul and Ted Cruz. Their ideas scare me. Bachmann has something up her sleeve, but until her campaign money fraud charges are taken care of I don't see her as a possible candidate.
> 
> Another thing that bothers me is this cutting the unemployment benefits like they are. With the weather being so erratic and cold, where are these people supposed to get funds to pay their electric bills and keep food on the table? I know that the righties will say "they should get a job". More people on unemployment get out and pound the pavement looking for jobs than those who don't. Trying to meet your monthly expenses on unemployment is not an easy thing to do, let alone trying to meet the mortgage payments. Will that mean that there will be more families on the streets? That's what I would call "hard hearted".
> According to Eric Cantor, there is no agenda to debate this serious matter.


With so much unemployment, what makes the repubs think it is so easy to get a job. That is what they think though. All these people that were working have suddenly become lazy and just want to draw unemployment, because why, they are living so well on it??? Paul and Cruz scare me too and Bachman is worse than scarey. Christie is causing himself problems with this bridge thing, because that will be in the news constantly if he runs. Because of redistricting the repubs will probably hang onto their seats in congress, but I don't see them as having a competent candidate for president. With all the people that the repub party is causing problems for, I wonder how they can win anything, but then you listen and read some of the things posted on here and realize that yes, they will vote against their own self interest. Crazy


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> With so much unemployment, what makes the repubs think it is so easy to get a job. That is what they think though. All these people that were working have suddenly become lazy and just want to draw unemployment, because why, they are living so well on it??? Paul and Cruz scare me too and Bachman is worse than scarey. Christie is causing himself problems with this bridge thing, because that will be in the news constantly if he runs. Because of redistricting the repubs will probably hang onto their seats in congress, but I don't see them as having a competent candidate for president. With all the people that the repub party is causing problems for, I wonder how they can win anything, but then you listen and read some of the things posted on here and realize that yes, they will vote against their own self interest. Crazy


You're way too pessimistic. There are plenty of jobs, unless Newt's idea of making kids clean the schools is put into action, which will take away from the adult jobs available. There are janitorial jobs, fruit picking, cleaning fish, any kind of cannery work that's been going to the desperate undocumented. And for those who want to retrain for new jobs, there are butler schools opening up.

Do you honestly think the Repugs give a flying **** whether there are jobs? A few dead poor people more or less won't enter their consciousness. And I'm sure they have the right lies in place so as not to lose the befuddled people who voted them in last time.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is an updated picture of my GD.


My sweet little grand son will be three this month, and loves Cars. When he woke up one morning last week the first thing he said was when we are in Radiator Springs I think I will ride Tow Mater instead of Queen [McQueen} who will you ride Mommy? She picked someone and later that day when they went to pick up Maddie from school, he was trying to tell her to pick someone she wants to ride on when they got to Radiator Springs. She was a little confused, but listened to his story. On the way home, he said "Are we there yet." His mom, a little confused, said well we are almost home. He said no, at Radiator Springs. He was one sad little boy when he found out they weren't really going. I think he must have been dreaming and woke up with that on his mind. I see a Disneyland trip in their near future. Maddie loves princesses so should be a good trip.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That's true, but I would miss the comedy value of their debates. Herman Cain, Rick Perry, Rick Santorum (the GOP includes a lot of ricks), Michelle Bachmann - how can you beat that lineup?
> 
> Yet I bet they'll come up with an equally amusing, and worrying, group for 2016.


Ted Cruz and the doctor who couldn't get board certified so far...

Sorry, Empress, I didn't see that you had already acknowledged those two charmers.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

She is soooooo adorable, is that Buzz Lightyear I see in the background?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> My sweet little grand son will be three this month, and loves Cars. When he woke up one morning last week the first thing he said was when we are in Radiator Springs I think I will ride Tow Mater instead of Queen [McQueen} who will you ride Mommy? She picked someone and later that day when they went to pick up Maddie from school, he was trying to tell her to pick someone she wants to ride on when they got to Radiator Springs. She was a little confused, but listened to his story. On the way home, he said "Are we there yet." His mom, a little confused, said well we are almost home. He said no, at Radiator Springs. He was one sad little boy when he found out they weren't really going. I think he must have been dreaming and woke up with that on his mind. I see a Disneyland trip in their near future. Maddie loves princesses so should be a good trip.


That age thing for the trip to Disney and Universal is so hard unless you plan a few trips. The age difference rarely works out.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> My sweet little grand son will be three this month, and loves Cars. When he woke up one morning last week the first thing he said was when we are in Radiator Springs I think I will ride Tow Mater instead of Queen [McQueen} who will you ride Mommy? She picked someone and later that day when they went to pick up Maddie from school, he was trying to tell her to pick someone she wants to ride on when they got to Radiator Springs. She was a little confused, but listened to his story. On the way home, he said "Are we there yet." His mom, a little confused, said well we are almost home. He said no, at Radiator Springs. He was one sad little boy when he found out they weren't really going. I think he must have been dreaming and woke up with that on his mind. I see a Disneyland trip in their near future. Maddie loves princesses so should be a good trip.


Absolutely. We went in early June and had a wonderful time, but oh it was crowded.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

My little GD is so sick today. Her mom called me and was in tears. Brynn was running a 103 temp and had been screaming for an hour straight. I told her to get to the doctor, that it was more than likely an ear infection. I was almost right. It is a double ear infection with a sinus infection to boot. It breaks my heart to see her so sick. But she was prescribed an antibiotic that should have it cleared up in a few days. Until then, she will get lots of TLC from Gramma and Grandpa while mom is at work.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor baby. Time for rocking chair and books....comfort food...lots of fluids. Breaks my heart.



BrattyPatty said:


> My little GD is so sick today. Her mom called me and was in tears. Brynn was running a 103 temp and had been screaming for an hour straight. I told her to get to the doctor, that it was more than likely an ear infection. I was almost right. It is a double ear infection with a sinus infection to boot. It breaks my heart to see her so sick. But she was prescribed an antibiotic that should have it cleared up in a few days. Until then, she will get lots of TLC from Gramma and Grandpa while mom is at work.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

And books we have! She loves books. I try to pick up 2 new ones every week, but she has her favorites.
This is the first time that she has been really sick. Poor Katie was a wreck! I had to tell her that all new moms react the same way. I did. She brought her over after her doctor visit and we had a girls afternoon which turned out to be a good snuggle with both of my girls. ( We all 3 fell asleep.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> My little GD is so sick today. Her mom called me and was in tears. Brynn was running a 103 temp and had been screaming for an hour straight. I told her to get to the doctor, that it was more than likely an ear infection. I was almost right. It is a double ear infection with a sinus infection to boot. It breaks my heart to see her so sick. But she was prescribed an antibiotic that should have it cleared up in a few days. Until then, she will get lots of TLC from Gramma and Grandpa while mom is at work.


I'm so sorry to hear this - that sweet, happy child uncomfortable and in pain. Good that you're around for her.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Poor baby. Time for rocking chair and books....comfort food...lots of fluids. Breaks my heart.


Same, Dame. It's terrible when kids get sick. I was fortunate that my son rarely got ear infections, but my nephew wasn't as lucky. Once I accompanied him and my sister to the doctor's office, and his temperature was so high the nurse immediately filled the office sink with cold water and dumped him in. I was biting my nails to the quick in the waiting room when Jack's screams reverberated throughout the place and set off half-a-dozen other kids.

The good thing is that kids have great recuperative powers and bounce back quickly, especially if they're getting antibiotics. A few days of rest and a grandma's special TLC and Brynn will be as good as new.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I got my first ear infection as an adult. It gave my sympathy for kids who have them. It's terrible painful.



susanmos2000 said:


> Same, Dame. It's terrible when kids get sick. I was fortunate that my son rarely got ear infections, but my nephew wasn't as lucky. Once I accompanied him and my sister to the doctor's office, and his temperature was so high the nurse immediately filled the office sink with cold water and dumped him in. I was biting my nails to the quick in the waiting room when Jack's screams reverberated throughout the place and set off half-a-dozen other kids.
> 
> The good thing is that kids have great recuperative powers and bounce back quickly, especially if they're getting antibiotics. A few days of rest and a grandma's special TLC and Brynn will be as good as new.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> And books we have! She loves books. I try to pick up 2 new ones every week, but she has her favorites.
> This is the first time that she has been really sick. Poor Katie was a wreck! I had to tell her that all new moms react the same way. I did. She brought her over after her doctor visit and we had a girls afternoon which turned out to be a good snuggle with both of my girls. ( We all 3 fell asleep.)


Aww, hope she feels better soon. There isn't much worse than an ear infection for a really young one.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

She is better today, but still hurting.
My son called and it looks like he was a victim of the Target breach. He went to fill up with gas today and his debit card was declined. It seems that someone got the info on his checking and savings accounts. They left him without 1 cent. 5 transactions were made at a Winn-Dixie in Hialeah ,Fla and 1 transaction was made at a home depot in Bedford, IL. Good thing the money is insured. What a horrible thing to face! We will get him through the next few weeks until the money is back in his accounts, but the hassle of closing credit accounts, calling SS for a new number and getting his drivers lisence # changed is a bit much. He went back over his bank statements and confirmed that he did use the card at Target on one of the dates they claimed their security was breached.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What a horror! I thought debit cards are a special issue, i.e. not insured over $50 like credit cards. Lucky he has you to help.



BrattyPatty said:


> She is better today, but still hurting.
> My son called and it looks like he was a victim of the Target breach. He went to fill up with gas today and his debit card was declined. It seems that someone got the info on his checking and savings accounts. They left him without 1 cent. 5 transactions were made at a Winn-Dixie in Hialeah ,Fla and 1 transaction was made at a home depot in Bedford, IL. Good thing the money is insured. What a horrible thing to face! We will get him through the next few weeks until the money is back in his accounts, but the hassle of closing credit accounts, calling SS for a new number and getting his drivers lisence # changed is a bit much. He went back over his bank statements and confirmed that he did use the card at Target on one of the dates they claimed their security was breached.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> She is better today, but still hurting.
> My son called and it looks like he was a victim of the Target breach. He went to fill up with gas today and his debit card was declined. It seems that someone got the info on his checking and savings accounts. They left him without 1 cent. 5 transactions were made at a Winn-Dixie in Hialeah ,Fla and 1 transaction was made at a home depot in Bedford, IL. Good thing the money is insured. What a horrible thing to face! We will get him through the next few weeks until the money is back in his accounts, but the hassle of closing credit accounts, calling SS for a new number and getting his drivers lisence # changed is a bit much. He went back over his bank statements and confirmed that he did use the card at Target on one of the dates they claimed their security was breached.


Uh huh, my daughter's husband had a charge on his debit in FL as well. 
Not from Target, I am pretty sure, maybe online as that is how she did most of her shopping this season. <shrug>


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I always thought my DH was paranoid because he is so suspicious of losing control of private information. I'm ready to eat my words now. This is out of control. Were breeches happening all the time and we didn't know or is this a new kind of attack?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Did I hear correctly on tv that other countries have a chip in each card that prevents this kind of thing? Not sure if I heard correctly.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I always thought my DH was paranoid because he is so suspicious of losing control of private information. I'm ready to eat my words now. This is out of control. Were breeches happening all the time and we didn't know or is this a new kind of attack?


I think that they do happen much more, and have been, that they should. 
It seems to me that they happen more at the retailer/banking end than at our end. I am not sure that we have any control.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

With credit card the purchaser can stop credit & they are insured over $50.00. Debit can freeze your account and it's much slower and more difficult to resolve issues. I make it a rule not to use debit card except at my bank for cash.



Janet Cooke said:


> I think that they do happen much more, and have been, that they should.
> It seems to me that they happen more at the retailer/banking end than at our end. I am not sure that we have any control.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> With credit card the purchaser can stop credit & they are insured over $50.00. Debit can freeze your account and it's much slower and more difficult to resolve issues. I make it a rule not to use debit card except at my bank for cash.


He uses his debit for everything as far as bills & groceries go. He has to file a police report here and in Hialeah, FL. 
He was told the money would be returned in 10 business days. Such a hassle!! I pay cash for what I need locally. DH uses CC to shop online, but has some outfit that monitors his credit accounts for anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> What a horror! I thought debit cards are a special issue, i.e. not insured over $50 like credit cards. Lucky he has you to help.


Dame, luck for him, he is insured through the bank for $5,000.00. They got into his savings ,too, which his debit card has no use. I read today that Nieman Marcus also has a security breach.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's nuts. The inmates are in charge.

So glad for insurance to help. Such a nightmare to experience. Hope it is ended soon.



BrattyPatty said:


> Dame, luck for him, he is insured through the bank for $5,000.00. They got into his savings ,too, which his debit card has no use. I read today that Nieman Marcus also has a security breach.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Dame, luck for him, he is insured through the bank for $5,000.00. They got into his savings ,too, which his debit card has no use. I read today that Nieman Marcus also has a security breach.


I was listening about this issue, it seems that in 2015 merchants are supposed to be scheduled to take responsibility for the security. 
There is a big push on to do chips and PIN numbers for CC and debit cards rather than the strip. 
Supposedly it is very expensive, I don't see how it can cost any more than do keep making people whole on the losses due to criminal behavior. I must be missing something.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It all depends on who the expense lands. Cost of doing business perhaps?



Janet Cooke said:


> I was listening about this issue, it seems that in 2015 merchants are supposed to be scheduled to take responsibility for the security.
> There is a big push on to do chips and PIN numbers for CC and debit cards rather than the strip.
> Supposedly it is very expensive, I don't see how it can cost any more than do keep making people whole on the losses due to criminal behavior. I must be missing something.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:
 

> It all depends on who the expense lands. Cost of doing business perhaps?


I would guess that the banks do and the businesses will carry liability insurance. The cost has to be pretty darned high.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well, when I thought it couldn't get any worse, my son called. The good news is that he will be getting his money replaced tomorrow. The bad news is he had another car accident. This time instead of someone running a red light and T Boning him, he hit a deer doing about 60mph and it took out the whole front end of his car. He is ok. No injuries this time. I told him not to leave the house for a month or so until the voodoo wears off, mon!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, when I thought it couldn't get any worse, my son called. The good news is that he will be getting his money replaced tomorrow. The bad news is he had another car accident. This time instead of someone running a red light and T Boning him, he hit a deer doing about 60mph and it took out the whole front end of his car. He is ok. No injuries this time. I told him not to leave the house for a month or so until the voodoo wears off, mon!


Geez Louise, hope you all have the same insurance rules we do. 
Deer come under the regular insurance and don't count against your driving record. 
Glad he is OK, that is most important.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, Janet. It is the most important thing.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, Janet. It is the most important thing.


Absolutely. It's rather remarkable that there were no injuries (except, presumably, to the deer!) I hit a little jackrabbit at about 60 mph once, and it to the front bumper off my car.

Glad he's OK! He was really lucky.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Full moon, or close to it. Stay in the house and check smoke detectors. Your son needs to have voodoo reversed. Hugs.



BrattyPatty said:


> Well, when I thought it couldn't get any worse, my son called. The good news is that he will be getting his money replaced tomorrow. The bad news is he had another car accident. This time instead of someone running a red light and T Boning him, he hit a deer doing about 60mph and it took out the whole front end of his car. He is ok. No injuries this time. I told him not to leave the house for a month or so until the voodoo wears off, mon!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, when I thought it couldn't get any worse, my son called. The good news is that he will be getting his money replaced tomorrow. The bad news is he had another car accident. This time instead of someone running a red light and T Boning him, he hit a deer doing about 60mph and it took out the whole front end of his car. He is ok. No injuries this time. I told him not to leave the house for a month or so until the voodoo wears off, mon!


My sister always says bad things happen in three's. I think maybe he has had his three by now. Things should start looking up now.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Have been watching the Christie saga for a while now and got this from Daily Kos. This is another story about Guadagno. I think there will be more people coming forward as time goes on. Carl Lewis had issues with them too.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/01/20/1271106/-2nd-Horrifying-Tale-of-Abuse-of-Powerr-by-Christie-s-Lt-Go-Kim-Guadagno?detail=email


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Have been watching the Christie saga for a while now and got this from Daily Kos. This is another story about Guadagno. I think there will be more people coming forward as time goes on. Carl Lewis had issues with them too.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/01/20/1271106/-2nd-Horrifying-Tale-of-Abuse-of-Powerr-by-Christie-s-Lt-Go-Kim-Guadagno?detail=email


Very interesting. It looks like she may be a bad actor in more ways than one.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Another republican speaks his mind.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/01/22/1271746/-Rep-Steve-Pearce-The-wife-is-to-voluntarily-submit?detail=email


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

How many of these points do you think the republicans will agree with?

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/01/22/1271695/-Now-that-you-know-85-people-own-more-than-half-the-world-here-s-what-to-do-about-it?detail=email


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey ladies, did you hear Mike Huckabee say we need to control our libido? 

While at the republicans winter meeting he said the democratic party tells women, they are helpless without Uncle Sugar coming in and providing for them a prescription each month for birth control because they cannot control their libido or their reproductive system without the help of government.

He said this, amazingly, in a speech that, in his mind anyway, was all about how the Republican Party is the true friend of women: The fact is the Republicans dont have a war on women, they have a war for women, to empower them to be something other than victims of their gender.

What an A--hole.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Hey ladies, did you hear Mike Huckabee say we need to control our libido?
> 
> While at the republicans winter meeting he said the democratic party tells women, they are helpless without Uncle Sugar coming in and providing for them a prescription each month for birth control because they cannot control their libido or their reproductive system without the help of government.
> 
> ...


You know, I hate to use weight against anyone since I am a bit round myself. 
However, this man, whom you have IDed so well with the term that begins with an A and ends with an E, had to have surgical intervention because he couldn't stop stuffing his face and was close to 170 pounds overweight. So who the jolly green giant does the think he is to talk about anyone else not having self control. 
Why can these Republicans not keep their minds out of other people's bedrooms?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The question now is, is it hurting him personally? I'm highly suspicious of him, and can't understand his insistence of innocence.



NJG said:


> Have been watching the Christie saga for a while now and got this from Daily Kos. This is another story about Guadagno. I think there will be more people coming forward as time goes on. Carl Lewis had issues with them too.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/01/20/1271106/-2nd-Horrifying-Tale-of-Abuse-of-Powerr-by-Christie-s-Lt-Go-Kim-Guadagno?detail=email


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You couldn't make this up. Who voted for these jackasses?

I know the answer is always in the question. Other jackasses voted for them.



NJG said:


> Hey ladies, did you hear Mike Huckabee say we need to control our libido?
> 
> While at the republicans winter meeting he said the democratic party tells women, they are helpless without Uncle Sugar coming in and providing for them a prescription each month for birth control because they cannot control their libido or their reproductive system without the help of government.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> You know, I hate to use weight against anyone since I am a bit round myself.
> However, this man, whom you have IDed so well with the term that begins with an A and ends with an E, had to have surgical intervention because he couldn't stop stuffing his face and was close to 170 pounds overweight. So who the jolly green giant does the think he is to talk about anyone else not having self control.
> Why can these Republicans not keep their minds out of other people's bedrooms?


Because it's the most titillating thing in their lives? I wish they'd start collecting stamps and leave women alone. Is someone married to these jerks? Wouldn't you love to see interviews with the wives?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Because it's the most titillating thing in their lives? I wish they'd start collecting stamps and leave women alone. Is someone married to these jerks? Wouldn't you love to see interviews with the wives?


Their wives are either the little submissive woman who stays home and does as she is told or, as my mother would have called her, a hell cat, and she tells him when to jump and how high. I hope it is the latter, cause that is what they deserve.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Because it's the most titillating thing in their lives? I wish they'd start collecting stamps and leave women alone. Is someone married to these jerks? Wouldn't you love to see interviews with the wives?


If Chris Christie runs for higher office we will have to see his wife in interviews. 
There is a picture of her looking on as he berates another woman, a teacher, who had the audacity to try to pin him down on some issue. 
People think that she is smiling because he is verbally abusing the woman, I think that she is doing the equivelent of a nervous laugh as she knows exactly how it feels to have him be like that at home.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> Their wives are either the little submissive woman who stays home and does as she is told or, as my mother would have called her, a hell cat, and she tells him when to jump and how high. I hope it is the latter, cause that is what they deserve.


Heehee--I agree, NJG.

:thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> If Chris Christie runs for higher office we will have to see his wife in interviews.
> There is a picture of her looking on as he berates another woman, a teacher, who had the audacity to try to pin him down on some issue.
> People think that she is smiling because he is verbally abusing the woman, I think that she is doing the equivelent of a nervous laugh as she knows exactly how it feels to have him be like that at home.


I hadn't thought much about that, but of course he is showing his true colors in public, he is probably just as bad or worse at home. She is probably standing there thinking, glad to see someone else is get it for a change.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Welcome SQM! You can read the history of the thread by doing a search. After so many pages Admin spilts the topic up so you will see LOLL#1, LOLL#2 etc.
Post what ever is on your mind!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Indeed, welcome to the group. Jump in whenever you wish. 
Glad to see you.



BrattyPatty said:


> Welcome SQM! You can read the history of the thread by doing a search. After so many pages Admin spilts the topic up so you will see LOLL#1, LOLL#2 etc.
> Post what ever is on your mind!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Indeed, welcome to the group. Jump in whenever you wish.
> Glad to see you.


I think we need to give her something to jump into. 
Let's see what we can come up with.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am sad because the individual person seems to be lost in the GOP debate. Sure, the individual is admired if they create their own small business & create jobs. (Then they become the idealized 'corporation' who should be protected from all taxes and regulations.) I look to all who may need a bit of help. The unemployed, through no fault of their own, with limited resources but responsibilities. The elderly on fixed income and failing health. The children with needs like food, shelter, clothing, education. Those prepared for college and no hope to pay for an education. 

What do you think?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I am sad because the individual person seems to be lost in the GOP debate. Sure, the individual is admired if they create their own small business & create jobs. (Then they become the idealized 'corporation' who should be protected from all taxes and regulations.) I look to all who may need a bit of help. The unemployed, through no fault of their own, with limited resources but responsibilities. The elderly on fixed income and failing health. The children with needs like food, shelter, clothing, education. Those prepared for college and no hope to pay for an education.
> 
> What do you think?


I'm not sure the individual is ignored by the GOP as much as flat-out ignored. The Party leaders HAVE to be aware that the South, a Republican stronghold, is also a land of seniors struggling to get by on miserly SS checks, backwoods farmers, and folks without even high school diplomas trying to feed and shelter their families. In a way it's no surprise that such people are ignored by the GOP fat cats--after all, they're the last to complain and only too eager to see their own SNAP benefits cut and their children relegated to underfunded, third-rate public schools. The real mystery, to me, is why they're so willing to prostrate themselves before their political masters.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't disagree with your assessment, and I share your amazement that people aren't outraged.



susanmos2000 said:


> I'm not sure the individual is ignored by the GOP as much as flat-out ignored. The Party leaders HAVE to be aware that the South, a Republican stronghold, is also a land of seniors struggling to get by on miserly SS checks, backwoods farmers, and folks without even high school diplomas trying to feed and shelter their families. In a way it's no surprise that such people are ignored by the GOP fat cats--after all, they're the last to complain and only too eager to see their own SNAP benefits cut and their children relegated to underfunded, third-rate public schools. The real mystery, to me, is why they're so willing to prostrate themselves before their political masters.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, when I thought it couldn't get any worse, my son called. The good news is that he will be getting his money replaced tomorrow. The bad news is he had another car accident. This time instead of someone running a red light and T Boning him, he hit a deer doing about 60mph and it took out the whole front end of his car. He is ok. No injuries this time. I told him not to leave the house for a month or so until the voodoo wears off, mon!


Sorry to be so late with this, but I haven't been getting notices about new posts on this thread.

I hope your son has been made whole by now. But I don't believe what you said about the deer, that it was doing 60mph. They're fast, but not that fast.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry to be so late with this, but I haven't been getting notices about new posts on this thread.
> 
> I hope your son has been made whole by now. But I don't believe what you said about the deer, that it was doing 60mph. They're fast, but not that fast.


haha


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"Rich" Purl just told me about #5. Glad to see that all my favorite smart ones are here.

Re: Christie - He claims his favorite movie is "The Godfather" . As soon as I heard that I knew he was lying about the bridge. What pol in his right mind would say "Godfather" is his favorite movie? I answered my own question.

In the last ten years, I think I shopped at Target once on Nov. 27 when I was visiting Chicago. Target is not in NYC. Now I just got a notice that I have to get a new credit card because of the hijacking of credit card numbers. I pay everything with that card. Shit!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

RE: Email reminders

I can't figure out how these work. Sometimes I get them for posts I glance at, other times no. At first I thought it was if you left a comment, but that doesn't seem to be true. Any ideas?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I always get notices for posts I commented on. I never received any for those I just read.

My deduction - you forget you commented.

Sherlock QM


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> "Rich" Purl just told me about #5. Glad to see that all my favorite smart ones are here.
> 
> Re: Christie - He claims his favorite movie is "The Godfather" . As soon as I heard that I knew he was lying about the bridge. What pol in his right mind would say "Godfather" is his favorite movie? I answered my own question.
> 
> In the last ten years, I think I shopped at Target once on Nov. 27 when I was visiting Chicago. Target is not in NYC. Now I just got a notice that I have to get a new credit card because of the hijacking of credit card numbers. I pay everything with that card. Shit!


We do have a Target, in Manhattan yet. I've never been there, but I pass it when I go up the FDR Drive. It's in the same complex as Costco.

We've had our credit card numbers changed several times recently, not by our choice but the bank's. This bank seems to keep on top of things.

Not long ago we got a letter (snail mail) from another bank, where we have an account because it's on our block. Anyway, the letter said they had changed our address, as we requested, to somewhere in the Southwest. I don't remember why they sent it to our "former" address, but I'm glad they did. Having changed our information at the request of some stranger, they wouldn't change it back until I not only answered various questions but faxed them a signature. I'm glad they finally figured out that maybe they should get ID info. I only wish they had done it _before_ making those changes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Perhaps, but I've also purposely unwatched threads only to have them continue to remind me to look.



SQM said:


> I always get notices for posts I commented on. I never received any for those I just read.
> 
> My deduction - you forget you commented.
> 
> Sherlock QM


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> RE: Email reminders
> 
> I can't figure out how these work. Sometimes I get them for posts I glance at, other times no. At first I thought it was if you left a comment, but that doesn't seem to be true. Any ideas?


I think so. I looked at my list of unread emails from "forum," and there was one for this thread. Those reminders say something like "you won't get another one until you read this one." Or, in their words, "You will not receive additional notifications about this topic until you view it, so there could be multiple replies."

I think you get them any time you make even the smallest comment, like :thumbup:, unless you click unwatch.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I worked for a financial services company. We always sent a letter to the old address when requested to change it before any changes could be made. I've never heard of problems with this company.



Poor Purl said:


> We do have a Target, in Manhattan yet. I've never been there, but I pass it when I go up the FDR Drive. It's in the same complex as Costco.
> 
> We've had our credit card numbers changed several times recently, not by our choice but the bank's. This bank seems to keep on top of things.
> 
> Not long ago we got a letter (snail mail) from another bank, where we have an account because it's on our block. Anyway, the letter said they had changed our address, as we requested, to somewhere in the Southwest. I don't remember why they sent it to our "former" address, but I'm glad they did. Having changed our information at the request of some stranger, they wouldn't change it back until I not only answered various questions but faxed them a signature. I'm glad they finally figured out that maybe they should get ID info. I only wish they had done it _before_ making those changes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Perhaps, but I've also purposely unwatched threads only to have them continue to remind me to look.


Do you just uncheck the "watch this topic" at the bottom of the page? That doesn't do anything. You need to go up to where it says Bookmark; to the immediate right it says Unwatch - that's the one you need to click.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I worked for a financial services company. We always sent a letter to the old address when requested to change it before any changes could be made. I've never heard of problems with this company.


Your company did things in the right order. Old address first, then change. My bank (HSBC, of money-laundering fame) made changes first, then wrote us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's the one I use. I've also tried the unwatch button at the top of Watched Topics.



Poor Purl said:


> Do you just uncheck the "watch this topic" at the bottom of the page? That doesn't do anything. You need to go up to where it says Bookmark; to the immediate right it says Unwatch - that's the one you need to click.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> That's the one I use. I've also tried the unwatch button at the top of Watched Topics.


This may be another incompatibility between you and KP, like your multiple postings. But I've learned the hard way that if you don't read a reminder, you won't get any more. So that should work to unwatch something.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I get no email notices at all. I simply check my "watched topics" get there through my History tab. 
I am currently trying to cut my list back, I am down to 177.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry to be so late with this, but I haven't been getting notices about new posts on this thread.
> 
> I hope your son has been made whole by now. But I don't believe what you said about the deer, that it was doing 60mph. They're fast, but not that fast.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I just saw this while looking for something totally unrelated: 

Actor Philip Seymour Hoffman, 46, Found Dead in Manhattan Apartment
The NYPD said he was found in his West Village apartment this morning.

How sad. He was such a fine actor. I guess we'll be learning more as time goes on.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was sad to see this also. So young and so talented. Gone too soon.



Poor Purl said:


> I just saw this while looking for something totally unrelated:
> 
> Actor Philip Seymour Hoffman, 46, Found Dead in Manhattan Apartment
> The NYPD said he was found in his West Village apartment this morning.
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

My daughter's friend used to work as his personal assistant. I will contact my daughter to see what she knows and report back if I learn anything or if I can track down my daughter on Super Bowl day. Did you see the Maxine cartoon on KP today about Maxine saying a super bowl is a toilet that cleans itself?

Okay, I will track down more news.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> My daughter's friend used to work as his personal assistant. I will contact my daughter to see what she knows and report back if I learn anything or if I can track down my daughter on Super Bowl day. Did you see the Maxine cartoon on KP today about Maxine saying a super bowl is a toilet that cleans itself?
> 
> Okay, I will track down more news.


Please do.

And Maxine is absolutely correct.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I was sad to see this also. So young and so talented. Gone too soon.


I had to look him up. Just not a movie person.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

As typical, my daughter is not answering my call. However, a friend said he was in a long-term relationship and had 3 kids. What possesses someone to jeopardize his fame, fortune and family? He must have been in a lot of psychic pain.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> As typical, my daughter is not answering my call. However, a friend said he was in a long-term relationship and had 3 kids. What possesses someone to jeopardize his fame, fortune and family? He must have been in a lot of psychic pain.


HUH?
Never mind, I just read further in.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Re: Phillip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I saw him in very interesting indie pictures such as 'Talented Mr. Ripley' with Matt Damon. I like to get out to movies now & then. I avoid the 'blockbusters.'



Janet Cooke said:


> I had to look him up. Just not a movie person.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I was shocked and sad when I heard about his death. He was one of my favorite actors. I loved him Capote and The Master. I didn't realize he was only in his 40's. Heroine is a bitch and ruins so many lives. It's use is rising especially among teens and it is a lot more potent than it used to be. I am so glad I have never even wanted to try anything like that. I eat which may kill me eventually but it's an addiction just the same.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Big loss to Movies. He was too smart to get involved with the Hollywood scene but not smart enough to stay off of heroine. Cannot understand why anyone would take a drug that has the potential to kill. Obviously some death wish.

I cannot get addicted to much of anything. Maybe that is why I stopped knitting. I also have ADD which causes me to bore easily.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I was shocked and sad when I heard about his death. He was one of my favorite actors. I loved him Capote and The Master. I didn't realize he was only in his 40's. Heroine is a bitch and ruins so many lives. It's use is rising especially among teens and it is a lot more potent than it used to be. I am so glad I have never even wanted to try anything like that. I eat which may kill me eventually but it's an addiction just the same.


Yes, indeed. Food is just as much a drug as any other, we get to make our choices every day (and every shopping trip) just like any other druggie. 
It always makes me sad that when a celebrity does this it gets so much attention and when some poor slob who never broke out their special talent for all of us to see passes the event is just ignored. 
Funny thing is, my eldest talks about there being no privacy for the rich and famous even in passing and mine is just the opposite...no glory while living or dead. 
What a wonderful way to start the day, sorry.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Yes, indeed. Food is just as much a drug as any other, we get to make our choices every day (and every shopping trip) just like any other druggie.
> It always makes me sad that when a celebrity does this it gets so much attention and when some poor slob who never broke out their special talent for all of us to see passes the event is just ignored.
> Funny thing is, my eldest talks about there being no privacy for the rich and famous even in passing and mine is just the opposite...no glory while living or dead.
> What a wonderful way to start the day, sorry.


You're not ignored. The NSA is always there to listen to what you say.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Big loss to Movies. He was too smart to get involved with the Hollywood scene but not smart enough to stay off of heroine. Cannot understand why anyone would take a drug that has the potential to kill. Obviously some death wish.
> 
> I cannot get addicted to much of anything. Maybe that is why I stopped knitting. I also have ADD which causes me to bore easily.


Have you really stopped knitting? I do that sometimes, too, but not out of boredom. I can spend hours trying to decide on what I'm going to make and what I'll make it with, and sometimes I give up.

When I was in social work school, I remember one teacher who said that if you're going to get addicted, heroin was probably your best bet because it didn't cause any changes to the brain. That was in the early 90s, before there was the equipment to study the brain, but autopsies of people who had been junkies for decades showed no brain damage.

Either she was wrong or heroin today is not what it used to be.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Have you really stopped knitting? I do that sometimes, too, but not out of boredom. I can spend hours trying to decide on what I'm going to make and what I'll make it with, and sometimes I give up.
> 
> When I was in social work school, I remember one teacher who said that if you're going to get addicted, heroin was probably your best bet because it didn't cause any changes to the brain. That was in the early 90s, before there was the equipment to study the brain, but autopsies of people who had been junkies for decades showed no brain damage.
> 
> Either she was wrong or heroin today is not what it used to be.


It does seem that I have read that it is better quality, does that mean not cut as much?, or something that makes it more deadly. 
Ah well, one bullet I dodged. I never even had a hint of desire to try it. I have a hard enough time staying aware of my surroundings. 
Speaking of which, time for a siesta


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> It does seem that I have read that it is better quality, does that mean not cut as much?, or something that makes it more deadly.
> Ah well, one bullet I dodged. I never even had a hint of desire to try it. I have a hard enough time staying aware of my surroundings.
> Speaking of which, time for a siesta


Sweet smoke-free Christie-free dreams.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Certainly heroine is much more effective than morphine when it comes to that final illness. Should I start lining up a dealer now? What if I eventually move to those old age pensioners' gated communities in Fla? Would I be able to score heroine there?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Sweet smoke-free Christie-free dreams.


The cigarette dreams ended as soon as I figured out that I had stopped wanting a cig on a daily basis and the desire had gone underground, so to speak, another step closer to being completely smoke free. Thank you, Neanderthal ancesters, for that bit of medical history.

My naptime didn't last long as the daughter has decided that the grandson needs to be home d/t the snow. The police say they are in the midst of responding to 5 accidents as I type.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> The cigarette dreams ended as soon as I figured out that I had stopped wanting a cig on a daily basis and the desire had gone underground, so to speak, another step closer to being completely smoke free. Thank you, Neanderthal ancesters, for that bit of medical history.
> 
> My naptime didn't last long as the daughter has decided that the grandson needs to be home d/t the snow. The police say they are in the midst of responding to 5 accidents as I type.


I was fortunate with cigarettes too. When my friends were starting to smoke I tried my best to like it and not choke but I could never get the hang of it. I was to scared to try drugs too and people I saw in college who used were not to impressive. I don't think any of them were enlightened by the high. Heroin is a lot purer and they are putting other drugs in it to make it even more potent. It's use in all age groups is way up especially among teens and it's cheap and easy to get.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Certainly heroine is much more effective than morphine when it comes to that final illness. Should I start lining up a dealer now? What if I eventually move to those old age pensioners' gated communities in Fla? Would I be able to score heroine there?


Yup, seniors use it too.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I was fortunate with cigarettes too. When my friends were starting to smoke I tried my best to like it and not choke but I could never get the hang of it. I was to scared to try drugs too and people I saw in college who used were not to impressive. I don't think any of them were enlightened by the high. Heroin is a lot purer and they are putting other drugs in it to make it even more potent. It's use in all age groups is way up especially among teens and it's cheap and easy to get.


I know that there has been a real concern about increased potency. A new flank in the war on drugs?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Food presents a unique addiction conundrum. You cannot live without eating. You must learn to live with the addiction.



Janet Cooke said:


> Yes, indeed. Food is just as much a drug as any other, we get to make our choices every day (and every shopping trip) just like any other druggie.
> It always makes me sad that when a celebrity does this it gets so much attention and when some poor slob who never broke out their special talent for all of us to see passes the event is just ignored.
> Funny thing is, my eldest talks about there being no privacy for the rich and famous even in passing and mine is just the opposite...no glory while living or dead.
> What a wonderful way to start the day, sorry.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yup, seniors use it too.


If they are lucky enough to live that long, might be a great way to go.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Certainly heroine is much more effective than morphine when it comes to that final illness. Should I start lining up a dealer now? What if I eventually move to those old age pensioners' gated communities in Fla? Would I be able to score heroine there?


LOL!!! I wouldn't doubt it with Florida being the drug capitol of this country!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Are you sure Brat? If so, I will add that to the plus column for my moving to Florida, especially after this winter.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I feel your pain, SQM. We Minnesotans should be used to it, but I can't remember a winter since I have lived here that it has stayed so cold for such a long period of time.
I'm off to Vegas in a couple of weeks to bake my bones and breathe fresh air that won't freeze my nostrils shut.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am originally from Chicago and I remember the below zero weeks that would freeze the hairs in your nose. New Yorkers are puppies. They complain about 20 degrees. Minnesota is a tougher state. I hear it is beautiful but I could not do the winters. Stay in Vegas as long as you can but bring your laptop with you. You are a lucky Brat.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I feel your pain, SQM. We Minnesotans should be used to it, but I can't remember a winter since I have lived here that it has stayed so cold for such a long period of time.
> I'm off to Vegas in a couple of weeks to bake my bones and breathe fresh air that won't freeze my nostrils shut.


I just heard that the cold this winter has upped the proceeds for the heating industry by 4.5 BILLION dollars. Yikes, that puts a hurtin' on.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

This message belongs in another thread, but I prefer it here, where we're friends:

susanmos2000, I have been laughing all evening about KPG's saying you were dead to her. I can't think of a funnier thing she could have said, and your response was perfect. Her inflated ego makes her think her opinion is of interest to other people, when it's only the silly things she says that make others read her msg's.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This message belongs in another thread, but I prefer it here, where we're friends:
> 
> susanmos2000, I have been laughing all evening about KPG's saying you were dead to her. I can't think of a funnier thing she could have said, and your response was perfect. Her inflated ego makes her think her opinion is of interest to other people, when it's only the silly things she says that make others read her msg's.


Thanks, Purl. I too found her comment incredibly humorous--really seems that she believed her words would bring me to tears of repentance. Instead I'm clicking my heels--a KPG-free spell (however long it lasts) is truly a gift from the gods!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks, Purl. I too found her comment incredibly humorous--really seems that she believed her words would bring me to tears of repentance. Instead I'm clicking my heels--a KPG-free spell (however long it lasts) is truly a gift from the gods!


Don't count on that, despite her haranguing about lack of will power directed toward the rest of us she has NONE. 
Though, it must be about time for her to take a break. Her bravado is increasing, soon she will say something that even she will find so embarrassing she has to go away for a while.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> This message belongs in another thread, but I prefer it here, where we're friends:
> 
> susanmos2000, I have been laughing all evening about KPG's saying you were dead to her. I can't think of a funnier thing she could have said, and your response was perfect. Her inflated ego makes her think her opinion is of interest to other people, when it's only the silly things she says that make others read her msg's.


It's the melodramatic turn of phrase. Maybe she writes screenplays for period pieces?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Don't count on that, despite her haranguing about lack of will power directed toward the rest of us she has NONE.
> Though, it must be about time for her to take a break. Her bravado is increasing, soon she will say something that even she will find so embarrassing she has to go away for a while.


That's kind of what I figured--she'll be back, but hopefully not for a few days (weeks? months? nah, I'm getting carried away).


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

What did KPG say?

I have been fighting a battle on a thread called "Winter Flowers".

A poster posted a pic of her new flowers and called them Pansies. I said they must be petunias since there are no faces. I am being given a hard time. I finally told them that in reality I did not give one hoot one way or another. Yet the battle still rages and I am little David against the Flower Goliaths. Tough world. : )


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> It's the melodramatic turn of phrase. Maybe she writes screenplays for period pieces?


Could be. Her language is stilted enough to sound appropriate in a period piece. You don't write like that and neither, I.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Could be. Her language is stilted enough to sound appropriate in a period piece. You don't write like that and neither, I.


HAHAHAHAAAAA, I almost used that on another line of hers. Figured I have used up my quota for the week.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> What did KPG say?
> 
> I have been fighting a battle on a thread called "Winter Flowers".
> 
> A poster posted a pic of her new flowers and called them Pansies. I said they must be petunias since there are no faces. I am being given a hard time. I finally told them that in reality I did not give one hoot one way or another. Yet the battle still rages and I am little David against the Flower Goliaths. Tough world. : )


LOL, Susanmos2000 is DEAD to her for some offense. 
Let those people carry on the battle w/o you. Who needs it. I actually love it when occasionally as I clear out old "watched topic" threads someone will complain that I brought up a subject and didn't come back to battle it out. 
After I saw that the first time, I got it, I am rotten and a bully if I say my piece, and a dirty, nasty provocateur if I drop a bomb and leave. 
So let them have their infighting, it is an easily solved argument someone needs to look it up. Then end. 
Meantime, we are arguing religion, still and always.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What did KPG say?
> 
> I have been fighting a battle on a thread called "Winter Flowers".
> 
> A poster posted a pic of her new flowers and called them Pansies. I said they must be petunias since there are no faces. I am being given a hard time. I finally told them that in reality I did not give one hoot one way or another. Yet the battle still rages and I am little David against the Flower Goliaths. Tough world. : )


Surely someone could find pictures of pansies and petunias and compare them to the pic.

Before I tell you what KPG said, you need background. We were talking about Rick Santorum and his wife bringing the body of their miscarried 20 month old fetus home to their other children so the kids could meet their little "brother." Most people found it creepy, but some of the Christians seemed to think it was the same as having an open casket funeral.

Susan said there was something wrong with taking the poor fetus and putting in a car seat and driving home with it bouncing around in the car, though she said it more respectfully. KPG decided that it was the wrong thing to say and pronounced Susan dead to her. I still find it hard to keep from laughing about that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> HAHAHAHAAAAA, I almost used that on another line of hers. Figured I have used up my quota for the week.


I'm not as strict as you. I think it can be used unlimited times.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Surely someone could find pictures of pansies and petunias and compare them to the pic.
> 
> Before I tell you what KPG said, you need background. We were talking about Rick Santorum and his wife bringing the body of their miscarried 20 month old fetus home to their other children so the kids could meet their little "brother." Most people found it creepy, but some of the Christians seemed to think it was the same as having an open casket funeral.
> 
> Susan said there was something wrong with taking the poor fetus and putting in a car seat and driving home with it bouncing around in the car, though she said it more respectfully. KPG decided that it was the wrong thing to say and pronounced Susan dead to her. I still find it hard to keep from laughing about that.


The more I think of taking that little body out of the hospital, transporting it in the family car... I don't think I could every ride in that car again. 
He truly is a rick.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> The more I think of taking that little body out of the hospital, transporting it in the family car... I don't think I could every ride in that car again.
> He truly is a rick.


And the clothes they were wearing when they slept with it overnight?

This has nothing to do with grieving for your lost child. It's simply looking for attention of a strange kind.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

what is a 20 month old fetus? Did she give birth to an elephant? Now back to my winter flowers email. I did send pics of pansies and petunias but they said I am wrong. I said A rose by any other name.........


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> what is a 20 month old fetus? Did she give birth to an elephant? Now back to my winter flowers email. I did send pics of pansies and petunias but they said I am wrong. I said A rose by any other name.........


Oops. Sorry. 20 weeks, it should have been.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Yucky. That is like carrying decaying unwrapped garbage in your back seat. What idiot on Kp liked this gesture?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Daily KOS readers have probably already seen this. I find some of the images abhorrent, but, it is what it is, I suppose. 

Being Liberal Translates for us.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

That was certainly a piece of ugly. 

What is KOS?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> That was certainly a piece of ugly.
> 
> What is KOS?


It is simply great! Funny, I was planning on posting about these allegations that they have on their front page. 
NPR had a great show on the crappy internet service we get here in the US. I have heard bits here and there, and never really thought much about it. What the heck? Corporations have always messed with us, right?
My son contributes to a couple of websites and what do you know? We have been having major connection difficulties. I haven't talked to him about this yet, I do know that he has NetFlix, though. Anyway...

http://www.dailykos.com/


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I


Janet Cooke said:


> Daily KOS readers have probably already seen this. I find some of the images abhorrent, but, it is what it is, I suppose.
> 
> Being Liberal Translates for us.


This about covers what the fuss is all about: Ignorance+logic deficits+racism=lots of fear.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I heard this earlier today, the first time in many years, and it made me cry:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I was never a fan of Judy Collins. It was still nice to see her young again.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I heard this earlier today, the first time in many years, and it made me cry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Hmmm, heard it?
> I hope that they were soothing tears, I hope that they were brought on by nostalgia and not pain, I hope that there was a smile to go along with those tears.


Absolutely. I loved Judy Collins. I guess nostalgia would describe it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I loved Judy Blue Eyes. Thanks.



Poor Purl said:


> I heard this earlier today, the first time in many years, and it made me cry:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

yeah I loved that song too, but I was more interested in C, S, and N than I was in Judy Collins. She totally lost her voice as an older woman. I preferred Joan Baez - much better singer and more original. She sang like an angel. Wonder what she is doing now.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> yeah I loved that song too, but I was more interested in C, S, and N than I was in Judy Collins. She totally lost her voice as an older woman. I preferred Joan Baez - much better singer and more original. She sang like an angel. Wonder what she is doing now.


She looks great and is touring South America beginning in March and then coming home to the US for some dates.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky - strike up the band. You have defector*s* and need to send out the angry dogs and call them home!

Consider this post a public service announcement.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> yeah I loved that song too, but I was more interested in C, S, and N than I was in Judy Collins. She totally lost her voice as an older woman. I preferred Joan Baez - much better singer and more original. She sang like an angel. Wonder what she is doing now.


I don't play favorites - that happened to be the record I heard (on a radio program), and that's what took me back and made me cry. Just be thankful I didn't send you to Frank Sinatra, because that's who I listen to most.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

My favorite Judy Collins song was "Someday Soon." she had a voice like an angel.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Rich Purl - send Sinatra's early Columbia years and I would be more thrilled. (Not much of a threat.) I like any song that Jonathan Schwartz plays, the most.

Is there anything provocative happening on the digest?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh no, oh no. 
My copier is making crazy sounds.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I just chased someone off of KP. There is a thread about not being afraid to knit, a sort of buck-up post. One guy started to complain that he did not like being preached to, as if the poster had him in mind specifically. I told him to stop bickering over socks - more important things in the world. He said he was leaving. What idiots!

Maybe your copier is trying to tell you something. I'm Melting, I'm melting!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I just chased someone off of KP. There is a thread about not being afraid to knit, a sort of buck-up post. One guy started to complain that he did not like being preached to, as if the poster had him in mind specifically. I told him to stop bickering over socks - more important things in the world. He said he was leaving. What idiots!
> 
> Maybe your copier is trying to tell you something. I'm Melting, I'm melting!


Uh huh, that is my concern!
I just put a new cartridge in and the print is very light. 
I don't think I have ever purchased a defective cartridge before. 
Time to check out the HP site, I guess.

As to the other, consider yourself lucky. It should always be so easy to make an annoyance go POOF!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I bought a canon PC940 and it is a workhorse. Not sure that they still make it - I bought it about 12 years ago.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Rich Purl - send Sinatra's early Columbia years and I would be more thrilled. (Not much of a threat.) I like any song that Jonathan Schwartz plays, the most.
> 
> Is there anything provocative happening on the digest?


I wrote you a long message, then closed the tab before hitting Send.

A part of it is about The Jonathan Channel, which today played some of the early recordings, including one that was never released. I think it was a repeat of Saturday's or Sunday's WNYC program. In case you're not familiar with it,

http://www.wnyc.org/series/jonathan-channel/

When you get there click on "Listen to the Jonathan Channel. It's where I heard the Judy Collins song yesterday.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I just chased someone off of KP. There is a thread about not being afraid to knit, a sort of buck-up post. One guy started to complain that he did not like being preached to, as if the poster had him in mind specifically. I told him to stop bickering over socks - more important things in the world. He said he was leaving. What idiots!
> 
> Maybe your copier is trying to tell you something. I'm Melting, I'm melting!


You're very funny today. Something good happen?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Na. Just bored since I am mostly retired. Am doing laundry in my apt for the first time in over 10 years. There is a semi-automatic machine sold on Amazon that is built for those of us who live in an apt that does not allow washing machines. So it made me happy to sneak it in and use it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Na. Just bored since I am mostly retired. Am doing laundry in my apt for the first time in over 10 years. There is a semi-automatic machine sold on Amazon that is built for those of us who live in an apt that does not allow washing machines. So it made me happy to sneak it in and use it.


Enjoy it. So much better than having to go down to the laundry room (or out to the laundromat) and worry that someone else will take your stuff out and dump it somewhere before you get back.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EXACTLY. It takes a bit more effort than a regular washer but I am grateful for everything you mentioned. I sent my laundry out but it got too costly and I saw Roscoe the bedbug dog in my laundry room a year or so ago so this was a god send.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Na. Just bored since I am mostly retired. Am doing laundry in my apt for the first time in over 10 years. There is a semi-automatic machine sold on Amazon that is built for those of us who live in an apt that does not allow washing machines. So it made me happy to sneak it in and use it.


Uh huh, I think my daughter had something like that when she lived in Brooklyn. A cute little thing, it was.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Where does your daughter live now? I lived in Cambridge from '71-'81. Where are you?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Where does your daughter live now? I lived in Cambridge from '71-'81. Where are you?


That daughter is in NJ. and I am in southeastern MA. Once upon a time I thought I wanted to live that close to Boston. Now that 30% of the year it is too cold to go outside and 35% of the year is too hot to go out to be braised it hardly seems worth it.

Almost forgot, the cartridge was a dead one. I have never had that happen before. Must have been a slit in the packaging or something.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh my. Hope there is good customer service. 

I realized recently that I am living indoors a lot especially since my partial retirement. Am I rotting on the vine?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oh my. Hope there is good customer service.
> 
> I realized recently that I am living indoors a lot especially since my partial retirement. Am I rotting on the vine?


Doesn't look like it, to judge from your avatar. Cute pink nose, btw.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am about as active as my avatar.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Oh my. Hope there is good customer service.
> 
> I realized recently that I am living indoors a lot especially since my partial retirement. Am I rotting on the vine?


Spring is coming, it will be time to renew the vibrancy and joy of life then. 
I am really looking forward to that. Colors, colors, and more colors to brighten the days.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good for you! A convenient laundry is a wonderful thing.



SQM said:


> Na. Just bored since I am mostly retired. Am doing laundry in my apt for the first time in over 10 years. There is a semi-automatic machine sold on Amazon that is built for those of us who live in an apt that does not allow washing machines. So it made me happy to sneak it in and use it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

LOLL Ladies,

We really need to go on the digest with some provocative statement. Discussing my laundry is not liberal enough. Please email some ideas and I will be delighted to post.

My suggestion would be - Why does SL (Scottish Lass) get so much air time?

Whatcha think?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> LOLL Ladies,
> 
> We really need to go on the digest with some provocative statement. Discussing my laundry is not liberal enough. Please email some ideas and I will be delighted to post.
> 
> ...


I already know the answer to that one.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

God. You are always hinting. Spill the beans why Cooke.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> God. You are always hinting. Spill the beans why Cooke.


HAHAAAAA

A little laugh, a little naughty, no controversy and the opportunity to yak back and forth without putting any thought into it. 
That is exactly what many of these women want. 
Nothing thought provoking (and I don't mean that in a bad way) just good, on the edges of clean fun.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Okay Cooke. Help me come up with a topic that will stir up some reactions from the conservatives.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Okay Cooke. Help me come up with a topic that will stir up some reactions from the conservatives.


Oh you are looking for a little squirmin'?

How about a game like that jelly bean game? 
how many times a day do they peek on the lib boards? and how many of them peek?
Or we could talk about the upcoming Republican field for the oval office.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think you're onto something. I like provacative.....but the RW's always follow and give me a pain.

Tried opening non-controversial thread called Dreams in General Chit Chat......and they're baaaack.



SQM said:


> LOLL Ladies,
> 
> We really need to go on the digest with some provocative statement. Discussing my laundry is not liberal enough. Please email some ideas and I will be delighted to post.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why SL air time? Spill Janet.



SQM said:


> God. You are always hinting. Spill the beans why Cooke.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think you're onto something. I like provacative.....but the RW's always follow and give me a pain.
> 
> Tried opening non-controversial thread called Dreams in General Chit Chat......and they're baaaack.


That Gerslay is a real pain in the gazork. Always looking for attention without anything to say.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Tried and true. Anything Obama. Abortion. Gay marriage.



SQM said:


> Okay Cooke. Help me come up with a topic that will stir up some reactions from the conservatives.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Tried and true. Anything Obama. Abortion. Gay marriage.


LOL, or we could take bets on VocalLisa's real first name. 
HAHAHAHA, I could give a flaming bag of dog chit if her name was Putin...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NOT POOPY Putin.



Janet Cooke said:


> LOL, or we could take bets on VocalLisa's real first name.
> HAHAHAHA, I could give a flaming bag of dog chit if her name was Putin...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> NOT POOPY Putin.


better than peepee the green giant

What connection was that supposed to be, do you suppose?

HO HO HO


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Okay Guys,

I will be posting on General Convention about The Gold Metal Skater from some years ago. He just came out. I will use the title "BB". Make sure you visit and get your spoons out to stir.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Okay Guys,
> 
> I will be posting on General Convention about The Gold Metal Skater from some years ago. He just came out. I will use the title "BB". Make sure you visit and get your spoons out to stir.


hmmm
I hope that was chit chat


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

You are always making such cryptic comments. Are you in your cups, Cooke?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> You are always making such cryptic comments. Are you in your cups, Cooke?


My cups runneth over.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh God. You make me laugh. I am getting some good responses to my General Chat Post - "BB"

What is the name of the woman who makes your avatar? I had her calendar a couple of years ago - the best. Many years go, my daughter got me one that said "Kitchen Cripple" with a vintage wife on it.

Love anything vintage.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> My cups runneth over.


HAHAHAHAAAHA.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I must get off. I've done almost nothing today but read 4 or 5 threads. Tomorrow, friends.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Are you folks seeing the same ads I am?
There is one for the Netflix "mitt" documentary and something about stop KING Obama. HAHAHAHAA


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Oh God. You make me laugh. I am getting some good responses to my General Chat Post - "BB"
> 
> What is the name of the woman who makes your avatar? I had her calendar a couple of years ago - the best. Many years go, my daughter got me one that said "Kitchen Cripple" with a vintage wife on it.
> 
> Love anything vintage.


Let me check, I usually have the artist listed in the name, no?

http://cyberchiq.com/2012/09/08/mom-whats-normal/


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Are they sympathetic to Mitt?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Are they sympathetic to Mitt?


I think they are sympathetic to making money with the least amount of effort possible.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Rich: stay on and write on "B&B" then you can go to bed. What? It is only 9:30? My friend in Boca says that 8:00 is Boca mid-night.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Nothing glorious in working very hard for little money your whole life. A lot of money + limited effort = very smart.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> better than peepee the green giant
> 
> What connection was that supposed to be, do you suppose?
> 
> HO HO HO


Maybe this? IMHO would make an excellent mascot for the GOP--particularly those earlier versions.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmm! From Beast to Beauty in a few decades. Again, love the vintage!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hmm! From Beast to Beauty in a few decades. Again, love the vintage!


Same--I love old advertisements. I wonder what that red scarf was supposed to signify--and why he stripped it off since?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

It says 1960. Maybe scarves were in for hunky men in those years.

Brava to Cooke who wrote so beautifully on the "B.B." thread. Still getting only positive posts. Still awaiting the other side.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Same--I love old advertisements. I wonder what that red scarf was supposed to signify--and why he stripped it off since?


It's cold in MN and he needed it in the winter. That's where he was stolen from as someone's avatar.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

We are fond of large men in MN. The Green Giant in the south and Paul Bunyun and Babe the Blue Ox in the North.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Hmm! From Beast to Beauty in a few decades. Again, love the vintage!


The early ones look like cavemen.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> It says 1960. Maybe scarves were in for hunky men in those years.
> 
> Brava to Cooke who wrote so beautifully on the "B.B." thread. Still getting only positive posts. Still awaiting the other side.


They have probably read your plan and are staying away in droves. 
LOL, your honesty may be your downfall.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh Dear Heavens,

I thought this was more private. Well, Hi and Welcome to the Republicans. 

So insightful - honesty is one of my shortcomings.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Oh Dear Heavens,
> 
> I thought this was more private. Well, Hi and Welcome to the Republicans.
> 
> So insightful - honesty is one of my shortcomings.


They won't be able to stand it for long. 
Though, I do think that conceptually at least homosexuality is an easy lift even for conservatives.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> We are fond of large men in MN. The Green Giant in the south and Paul Bunyun and Babe the Blue Ox in the North.


A song from who knows when:

*Julie Brown:I Like 'Em Big And Stupid*

When I need something to help me unwind
I find a six-foot baby with a one track mind
Smart guys are nowhere, they make demands
Give me a moron with talented hands
I go bar-hopping and they say "last call"
I start shopping for a Neanderthal

The bigger they come
The harder I fall
In love, 'til we're done
Then they're out in the hall

I like 'em big and stupid
I like 'em big and real dumb
I like 'em big and stupid

What kind of guy does a lot for me
Superman with a lobotomy
My father's outta Harvard
My brother's outta Yale
Well, the guy I took home last night
Just got outta jail
The way he grabbed and threw me
Oooh, it really got me hot
But the way he growled and bit me
I hope he'd had his shots

The bigger they are
The harder they'll work
I got a soft spot
For a good-looking jerk

I like 'em big and stupid
I like 'em big and real dumb
I like 'em big and stupid

I met a guy who drives a truck
(Peterbilt)
He can't tell time but he sure can drive
I asked his name and he had to think
Could I have found the missing link
He's so stupidyou know what he said
Well, I forgot what he said
'Cause it was so stupid

The bigger they come
The harder I fall
In love, 'til we're done
Then they're out in the hall

I like 'em big and stupid
I like 'em big and real dumb
I like 'em big and.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Same--I love old advertisements. I wonder what that red scarf was supposed to signify--and why he stripped it off since?


Frozen veggies?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> A song from who knows when:
> 
> *Julie Brown:I Like 'Em Big And Stupid*
> 
> ...


Shocked, I tell ya! SHOCKED!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> We are fond of large men in MN. The Green Giant in the south and Paul Bunyun and Babe the Blue Ox in the North.


That was a great tall tale, wasn't it?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> That was a great tall tale, wasn't it?


Paul Bunyan is all over the northern part of our state.
There is a state park named after the tale. They have beautiful horseback riding trails there.
Cheeky is right, the men in Minnesota are big! And I don't mean big like Rush Limbaugh who has a big mouth and body, but an inky dinky brain. I am talking BIG!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Ha Ha Brat.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm going to look. I just opened "What do you do"....to make the world a better place in Gen Chit Chat. Just as another place to escape.



SQM said:


> Okay Guys,
> 
> I will be posting on General Convention about The Gold Metal Skater from some years ago. He just came out. I will use the title "BB". Make sure you visit and get your spoons out to stir.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

General Chit Chat is the section for non-knitting discussions. They'll move it.



SQM said:


> You are always making such cryptic comments. Are you in your cups, Cooke?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Boy that's an hysterical ad match for you.



Janet Cooke said:


> Are you folks seeing the same ads I am?
> There is one for the Netflix "mitt" documentary and something about stop KING Obama. HAHAHAHAA


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I got ads for Personal Liberty and Rush Limberger. Another match made by Robin Williams.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Okay Purl. You got me thinking. I like Julie Brown' quoted below. Made me laugh and say Go Girl. For me though, I like a smart, sweet, big Teddy Bear.....judging from my husband. Twenty eight years and counting. Never had a fight. Believe it or not.



Poor Purl said:


> A song from who knows when:
> 
> *Julie Brown:I Like 'Em Big And Stupid*
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Frozen veggies?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You know you loved it.



Janet Cooke said:


> Shocked, I tell ya! SHOCKED!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Okay Purl. You got me thinking. I like Julie Brown' quoted below. Made me laugh and say Go Girl. For me though, I like a smart, sweet, big Teddy Bear.....judging from my husband. Twenty eight years and counting. Never had a fight. Believe it or not.


Funny how tastes differ. I like them skinny, though that's not my husband. And we fight all the time. But in less than 3 weeks, we're celebrating our 50th.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Whatever floats your boat.



Poor Purl said:


> Funny how tastes differ. I like them skinny, though that's not my husband. And we fight all the time. But in less than 3 weeks, we're celebrating our 50th.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Funny how tastes differ. I like them skinny, though that's not my husband. And we fight all the time. But in less than 3 weeks, we're celebrating our 50th.


Don't I remember that he is less liberal than you are?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Don't I remember that he is less liberal than you are?


Yes, but he's very logical when he tries to tell me what's wrong with liberalism. He's also not a conservative and could tell me equally logically what's wrong with conservatism. He has a truly independent mind, godammit.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, but he's very logical when he tries to tell me what's wrong with liberalism. He's also not a conservative and could tell me equally logically what's wrong with conservatism. He has a truly independent mind, godammit.


So frustrating, isn't it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> So frustrating, isn't it?


Yes, it's hard to show him where he's wrong.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Funny how tastes differ. I like them skinny, though that's not my husband. And we fight all the time. But in less than 3 weeks, we're celebrating our 50th.


I like dark hair for a man, and a mustache... 
my daughter and her husband bicker all the time. It raises my anxiety level to no end and I have to leave. 
HAHAHAA, maybe that is why they do it.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That Gerslay is a real pain in the gazork. Always looking for attention without anything to say.


The gazork, now that is a new one. I didn't know I had one, but I am sure Gerslay would cause me a pain in it. I am going to remember gazork. I like that.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I like dark hair for a man, and a mustache...
> my daughter and her husband bicker all the time. It raises my anxiety level to no end and I have to leave.
> HAHAHAA, maybe that is why they do it.


I like dark hair and a beard and, fortunately for me, that's been my husband's "look" since he was a young man. He prudently lost the facial hair for a while after 9/11, and I didn't care for it a bit.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> A song from who knows when:
> 
> *Julie Brown:I Like 'Em Big And Stupid*
> 
> ...


I loved it. You can listen to it on youtube.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> I loved it. You can listen to it on youtube.


Darn it I love Paul Bunyun and the Jolly Green Giant. I wouldn't want to marry them but I know they would come running to help out any Minnesotan. So glad Gersley gave up on using the Giant as her avatar. He is a pretty liberal guy but like most things she just doesn't get it, except her own POV about everything.

My husband is Irish, English and French. He used to have black hair but it is all silver know. He is 6'3'' and I am 5' and continue to shrink ( height wise, not weight wise) so we look like Mutt and Jeff. He is one of the most intelligent people I know and my favorite conversationalist. I love his mind. He isn't quite as liberal as I am but close. We argue "discuss" all the time and then we get beyond it. We are kind of like Frank and Marie on Everybody Loves Raymond and people who know us understand our little skirmishes. I wouldn't want anyone else in my corner but him. He is true blue and a hopeless romantic but he will deny it. We are both cute.

NEWS FLASH - KPG just proclaimed on Obamacare thread this morning that this thread was another one of our failures so what the hell are all of you doing out here? She also said we had a thread called "Is this forum still going?" It was started by Madame La Farge and lasted a day with two posters one of them Madame La Farge herself. I guess I don't remember using that name as I have used so many I can no longer keep track. I can hardly wait to point out her mistakes. Keep it quiet over here so she doesn't find you. I don't think she is even aware of the other new threads we liberal ladies have created in the last few days. I'm sure she is searching and will flush us out. She is a big pile of stinky doodoo and that's about it. Carry on and have a wonderful day! See you later. 
:thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

very proud of you all on the BB thread. Cooke - I sort of like your new avatar but hopefully in March will go back to that wonderfully snide one. Are there other threads out there for me, Cheeky?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

For sure. Damemary has started a couple and there may be others. Is your avatar a sloth? It is cute whatever it is. Does it have some special meaning for you? Curious minds want to know. :-D


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes it is an albino sloth. My daughter and I worship the life-style of the sloth - living high in the canopy and only coming down once a week to powder its nose. It just thinks marvelous thoughts all day long and since it hangs upside down, its internal organs are in reverse position from other mammals.

Did you make your avatar?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> very proud of you all on the BB thread. Cooke - I sort of like your new avatar but hopefully in March will go back to that wonderfully snide one. Are there other threads out there for me, Cheeky?


It is Black History Month.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I got that. That is why I mentioned March.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I got that. That is why I mentioned March.


I thought probably you did, I figured that the spies might have forgotten.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

OOOOO! Are there really spies? Are they hired from the NSA? "Come out, come out, whereever you are!"


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> OOOOO! Are there really spies? Are they hired from the NSA? "Come out, come out, whereever you are!"


If only, we could get the ACLU after them if it were the NSA, this is just the curious from the other side of the aisle here. 
I am sure that some of ours head over there for a peek as well.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> If only, we could get the ACLU after them if it were the NSA, this is just the curious from the other side of the aisle here.
> I am sure that some of ours head over there for a peek as well.


I guess Paul has to keep his face out there in the media some how.

WASHINGTON, D.C. - Kentucky Senator Rand Paul has announced his plan to file a class action lawsuit against President Barack Obama and others in regards to NSA spying.

Paul joins Matt Kibbe, the President of FreedomWorks, and lead counsel Ken Cuccinelli in the lawsuit. It is being filed against the President, Director of National Intelligence James Clapper, Director of National Security Agency Keith Alexander, and FBI Director James Comey.

"I am filing a lawsuit against President Barack Obama because he has publicly refused to stop a clear and continuing violation or the 4th Amendment, " Paul said. "The Bill of Rights protects all citizens from general warrants. I expect this case to go all the way to the Supreme Court and I predict the American people will win."

Paul, Kibbe, and Cuccinelli will hold a press conference outside the courthouse in Washington on Wednesday after the lawsuit is officially filed.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yes it is an albino sloth. My daughter and I worship the life-style of the sloth - living high in the canopy and only coming down once a week to powder its nose. It just thinks marvelous thoughts all day long and since it hangs upside down, its internal organs are in reverse position from other mammals.
> 
> Did you make your avatar?


Thanks for the education on sloths. I didn't know that about their organs They are cute little things. Don't they have sharp claws too so they can hang up there better. How about disposition?
No I did not make my avatar. I have made coiled baskets but sadly that is not one of mine. I loved the shape and colors so I am using it for a while.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I guess Paul has to keep his face out there in the media some how.
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. - Kentucky Senator Rand Paul has announced his plan to file a class action lawsuit against President Barack Obama and others in regards to NSA spying.
> 
> ...


I don't usually like to go here with private posters, but honestly? 
Where were these people when it was Dick Cheney and his puppet doing this?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

To Cheeky: I assume sloths have no disposition since they are total do-nothings.

To Cooke: It is whoever gets caught that is going to have to pay the price. Obama is as guilty as the previous idiots for allowing it to continue and possibly even getting worse. They are all crooks - some more affable than others.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> To Cheeky: I assume sloths have no disposition since they are total do-nothings.
> 
> To Cooke: It is whoever gets caught that is going to have to pay the price. Obama is as guilty as the previous idiots for allowing it to continue and possibly even getting worse. They are all crooks - some more affable than others.


War criminals is my thought, who is going to quibble?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh Cooke,

Are you old enough to have been a hippy? What were you doing in those days?

Same question to Rich and Susan Moos.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I don't usually like to go here with private posters, but honestly?
> Where were these people when it was Dick Cheney and his puppet doing this?


Wrapped around Cheney's legs?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> The gazork, now that is a new one. I didn't know I had one, but I am sure Gerslay would cause me a pain in it. I am going to remember gazork. I like that.


If you like that, you should read James Thurber's _The 13 Clocks_. The villain keeps threatening to cut people "from the guggle to the zatch." I think it was meant to be a children's book, but I wouldn't read it to grandchildren. Or maybe I would.

The full text is supposedly here, but it looks annoying to read: http://archive.org/stream/13clocks00jame/13clocks00jame_djvu.txt


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oh Cooke,
> 
> Are you old enough to have been a hippy? What were you doing in those days?
> 
> Same question to Rich and Susan Moos.


I'm too old to have been a hippie. Don't tell KPG - she thinks it's "bad" to get old. Maybe I should do her a favor and pray that it doesn't happen to her. No, that wouldn't be nice.

I'm exactly the same age as Martin Sheen. We were born the same day.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Oh Cooke,
> 
> Are you old enough to have been a hippy? What were you doing in those days?
> 
> Same question to Rich and Susan Moos.


I am old enough to have been a hippie, I was on the wrong coast, however, and having way too much fun getting high at the beach and getting pregnant way too early.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wrapped around Cheney's legs?


1. The mental picture is too horrible to contemplate.

2. I miss your other avatar. It was beautiful. This new one scares me a little.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I am old enough to have been a hippie, I was on the wrong coast, however, and having way too much fun getting high at the beach and getting pregnant way too early.


Maybe we hung out together. Sounds like what I was doing but it is all kind of foggy now. :lol:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cooke - your avatar is great but it is foreboding. I will have to do some research on M.S. 

I and my twin brother were born on the same day as Vasace (?) He however was murdered while my twin and I are just slowly rotting.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Alas, too young to have been a hippy--something I've always regretted.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes Moos, You would have made a great hippy. Interesting years. 

Cooke, I don't know how to comment on your last post. I had my daughter late. Kids are hard and change your life more than anything will.

Is Martin or you the evil twin?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm too old to have been a hippie. Don't tell KPG - she thinks it's "bad" to get old. Maybe I should do her a favor and pray that it doesn't happen to her. No, that wouldn't be nice.
> 
> I'm exactly the same age as Martin Sheen. We were born the same day.


What a great actor to share your birthday with


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> 1. The mental picture is too horrible to contemplate.
> 
> 2. I miss your other avatar. It was beautiful. This new one scares me a little.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> 1. The mental picture is too horrible to contemplate.
> 
> 2. I miss your other avatar. It was beautiful. This new one scares me a little.


It's my serious look. The picture that formed in my mind about Cheney was the other repubs clinging to his legs like frightened little children.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm too old to have been a hippie. Don't tell KPG - she thinks it's "bad" to get old. Maybe I should do her a favor and pray that it doesn't happen to her. No, that wouldn't be nice.
> 
> I'm exactly the same age as Martin Sheen. We were born the same day.


Isn't he lucky to share his birthday with you?
Maybe you could just pray that she goes away so that we think she doesn't have to age.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ican't figure out people who are afraid of aging. It's a fact of life and not such a bad thing. We may lose some elasticity here and there, but we gain much more in knowledge and experience. I have a friend who said that she would grow old as gracefully as her bank account and plastic surgeon would let her. And she meant it!
With age comes wisdom. Money can't buy that!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Isn't he lucky to share his birthday with you?
> Maybe you could just pray that she goes away so that we think she doesn't have to age.


My prayers are like notes in a bottle tossed into the sea. They seem to end up nowhere.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's my serious look. The picture that formed in my mind about Cheney was the other repubs clinging to his legs like frightened little children.


It's certainly serious. It was the Cheney one that I couldn't imagine - yuccck


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> What a great actor to share your birthday with


Tony Bennett also has the same birthday, but he's older. Marty and I are the same age. But my son is better behaved than his Charlie.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I suppose since the month almost half over I should change the page on the calendar. 
You might think I would have done it on time since I really don't like the Jan. pic. 

Nite, Ladies. same bat time, same bat station...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think this falls in the category of getting publicity without paying for it.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I guess Paul has to keep his face out there in the media some how.
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. - Kentucky Senator Rand Paul has announced his plan to file a class action lawsuit against President Barack Obama and others in regards to NSA spying.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am old enough to have been a hippy, but for me it was a way of thinking not living. I was a product of Catholic school ready to look at the world in a different way, but still sheltered in Middle America (near Kent State. That struck me hard.)



Janet Cooke said:


> I am old enough to have been a hippie, I was on the wrong coast, however, and having way too much fun getting high at the beach and getting pregnant way too early.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I like your avatar Patty Red Head.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I like myself as is. I see beloved relatives in my face. They may be gone now but not from my memories. Sure, who wouldn't like to be the same weight as 21? The same flowing tresses? But that's still in our memories. Age and experience make us who we are. And I think we're pretty damn good.



BrattyPatty said:


> Ican't figure out people who are afraid of aging. It's a fact of life and not such a bad thing. We may lose some elasticity here and there, but we gain much more in knowledge and experience. I have a friend who said that she would grow old as gracefully as her bank account and plastic surgeon would let her. And she meant it!
> With age comes wisdom. Money can't buy that!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wouldn't it be nice to toss people from our lives like bottles tossed into the sea? I must be in spring decluttering mood.



Poor Purl said:


> My prayers are like notes in a bottle tossed into the sea. They seem to end up nowhere.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm ready for a new avatar. Any ideas for a new theme?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm ready for a new avatar. Any ideas for a new theme?


That seems so recent, spring flowers? budding trees? newborn animals?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have more cactus too.



Janet Cooke said:


> That seems so recent, spring flowers? budding trees? newborn animals?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I have more cactus too.


And a full internet of choices of pics, you could have one for every day of the week.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just have trouble deciding sometimes so I thought I'd ask for a little help from my friends.



Janet Cooke said:


> And a full internet of choices of pics, you could have one for every day of the week.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I like myself as is. I see beloved relatives in my face. They may be gone now but not from my memories. Sure, who wouldn't like to be the same weight as 21? The same flowing tresses? But that's still in our memories. Age and experience make us who we are. And I think we're pretty damn good.


I agree. When I look in a mirror, I see the face of my father, who's been gone more than 20 years and was the sweetest person I've ever known. And I think none of us has stopped learning and seeking the truth, which puts us way ahead of the young'uns in that respect.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's my serious look. The picture that formed in my mind about Cheney was the other repubs clinging to his legs like frightened little children.


This new one is lovely. At least from the front; who knows what the back of her head looks like?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm ready for a new avatar. Any ideas for a new theme?


Flowering cactus? Lambs?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Marijuana plant?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I just have trouble deciding sometimes so I thought I'd ask for a little help from my friends.


The flowering cactus is very pretty.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the idea. I have a big one ready to bloom outside a dining room window. Attracts funny little lizards that confuse the cat inside.



Poor Purl said:


> The flowering cactus is very pretty.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thanks for the idea. I have a big one ready to bloom outside a dining room window. Attracts funny little lizards that confuse the cat inside.


What a cute picture that paints. Does your cat click her teeth when she sees small, fast-moving animals?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Marijuana plant?


I think your sloth fell on its head one time too often.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Just thinking of a plant that will lift everyone's spirits during this harsh winter. 

Rich Purl - your cat looks like its body is a puff of smoke - which also gave me the idea.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Just thinking of a plant that will lift everyone's spirits during this harsh winter.
> 
> Rich Purl - your cat looks like its body is a puff of smoke - which also gave me the idea.


She practically _is_ a puff of smoke. She has very long hair and weighs only 6 pounds. She leaves little clouds when she sheds.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Flowering cactus? Lambs?


Lambs might be cute! So spring like, then off to the slaughterhouse.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Lambs might be cute! So spring like, then off to the slaughterhouse.


Stop killing lambs.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Stop killing Giraffes. Did you know they are kosher?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Stop killing Giraffes. Did you know they are kosher?


I didn't know that. I don't think one would fit in my oven.

Stop! I love giraffes. I don't even want to think about this.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I didn't know that. I don't think one would fit in my oven.
> 
> Stop! I love giraffes. I don't even want to think about this.


I don't kill lambs or giraffes, I eat fish... and yes, sometimes I think about them screaming... no no, don't trap me in this awful webbing.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's my serious look. The picture that formed in my mind about Cheney was the other repubs clinging to his legs like frightened little children.


Yes it is easy to see the shrub as a frightened little child.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I don't kill lambs or giraffes, I eat fish... and yes, sometimes I think about them screaming... no no, don't trap me in this awful webbing.


Janet!!! Wake up!!! You're having a nightmare!!!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Janet!!! Wake up!!! You're having a nightmare!!!


At least you didn't slap me!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> At least you didn't slap me!


No, but the bucket of cold water must have startled you.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> No, but the bucket of cold water must have startled you.


Oh, thank goodness! I thought I had wet the bed!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

So if anyone has Verizon Fios and is considering upgrading to Fios Quantum to have faster access... don't. 
I am talking to them about why I only have 18 Mbps and they tell me that there is no guarantee "due to environmental factors" concerning how much input there is.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> So if anyone has Verizon Fios and is considering upgrading to Fios Quantum to have faster access... don't.
> I am talking to them about why I only have 18 Mbps and they tell me that there is no guarantee "due to environmental factors" concerning how much input there is.


Interesting. Isn't their selling point faster access?

I learned this morning that our electricity just rose from 11.2 cents/kilowatt-hour to 21cents - almost a 100% increase. I don't know how they managed that without a lot of screaming from customers. We certainly didn't know about it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Interesting. Isn't their selling point faster access?
> 
> I learned this morning that our electricity just rose from 11.2 cents/kilowatt-hour to 21cents - almost a 100% increase. I don't know how they managed that without a lot of screaming from customers. We certainly didn't know about it.


Wow, that is a big jump. Did they just shift things around or did your bill take a massive leap up?

So far as Verizon goes, my daughter got the Quantum to try to fix my connection problems down here in the dungeon. 
That didn't work so I started making announcements on my FB status that Verizon is not helpful, blah blah blah. Suddenly they want to help. But they send instructions in a little tiny box and act like I am supposed to know how to work things.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Interesting. Isn't their selling point faster access?
> 
> I learned this morning that our electricity just rose from 11.2 cents/kilowatt-hour to 21cents - almost a 100% increase. I don't know how they managed that without a lot of screaming from customers. We certainly didn't know about it.


LOL samson and delilah?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> LOL samson and delilah?


Yup. Did you know that Hedy Lamarr got patents for a few devices that the govt. used in wartime? Beautiful and smart, just like us.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Yup. Did you know that Hedy Lamarr got patents for a few devices that the govt. used in wartime? Beautiful and smart, just like us.


I do seem to have that stored somewhere in the recesses of my mind. 
Someone else who was either an actor or director did many of those things as well. And Howard Hughes, of course, was a wacky genius.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Wow, that is a big jump. Did they just shift things around or did your bill take a massive leap up?
> 
> So far as Verizon goes, my daughter got the Quantum to try to fix my connection problems down here in the dungeon.
> That didn't work so I started making announcements on my FB status that Verizon is not helpful, blah blah blah. Suddenly they want to help. But they send instructions in a little tiny box and act like I am supposed to know how to work things.


Massive leap. They didn't send us a paper bill, which is how we usually get them. They sent an email, which my husband now can't locate, but he had the amount written down. The new bill was over $100 more than last month's.

When you say "little tiny box," do you mean a real box or a box within text? In either case, they should send someone down to show you what to do. Keep complaining on FB - it seems to work for you.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Massive leap. They didn't send us a paper bill, which is how we usually get them. They sent an email, which my husband now can't locate, but he had the amount written down. The new bill was over $100 more than last month's.
> 
> When you say "little tiny box," do you mean a real box or a box within text? In either case, they should send someone down to show you what to do. Keep complaining on FB - it seems to work for you.


PM on FB are in a box that is about the same as those here. It can be quite frustrating trying to read anything complicated or that one is not used to. 
They like the PMs, of course, because then other customers and prospective customers don't get to see it when they say. Oh well, there are no guarantees that you will get enough juice to actually get what you pay for. 
:twisted: :twisted:

And $1200. per annum is a pretty hefty jump. I woud be stomping my Size 7s all over.
Which reminds me of a new thread I meant to start.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I do seem to have that stored somewhere in the recesses of my mind.
> Someone else who was either an actor or director did many of those things as well. And Howard Hughes, of course, was a wacky genius.


But none of those guys looked like her.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> But none of those guys looked like her.


LOL, true. There were many women who liked the looks of Howard Hughes, though. 
Katherine Hepburn being one of them, the only one I can remember for some reason.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Here in Mass the utilities have to go through a process and ask permission from some state agency to raise their rates. 
I suppose the price of making electricity is way up.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> PM on FB are in a box that is about the same as those here. It can be quite frustrating trying to read anything complicated or that one is not used to.
> They like the PMs, of course, because then other customers and prospective customers don't get to see it when they say. Oh well, there are no guarantees that you will get enough juice to actually get what you pay for.
> :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> ...


My, what little feet you have. It won't be that much - they claim that they don't have a meter reading since last August, though I know I've had a couple of readings since then - so they've been estimating, which of course goes in their favor. They're sending a meter-reader over tomorrow. Or maybe not, if it's snowing.

Good luck with Verizon. I ought to test my download speed, too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Here in Mass the utilities have to go through a process and ask permission from some state agency to raise their rates.
> I suppose the price of making electricity is way up.


They're supposed to do that here, too, so I assume they did, but I can't figure out why we didn't know about it. I was probably on KP when the news came out, but my husband reads everything.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> My, what little feet you have. It won't be that much - they claim that they don't have a meter reading since last August, though I know I've had a couple of readings since then - so they've been estimating, which of course goes in their favor. They're sending a meter-reader over tomorrow. Or maybe not, if it's snowing.
> 
> Good luck with Verizon. I ought to test my download speed, too.


The little ******s claim that the rates that are given are not accurate.

One good thing about utilities is that it isn't much of a struggle to get your money back when they goof up, it is a credit the next month. 
Not like some places where you may never see it again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> The little ******s claim that the rates that are given are not accurate.
> 
> One good thing about utilities is that it isn't much of a struggle to get your money back when they goof up, it is a credit the next month.
> Not like some places where you may never see it again.


I hope my download speed is accurate - it was 69.31mbps. Fast enough. In fact, I thought we were getting 30-something. This is where I checked it; I think it might have some connection with Verizon, so I'll try another site: http://www.speedtest.net/

They promised that once they got a reading, everything would become much better.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope my download speed is accurate - it was 69.31mbps. Fast enough. In fact, I thought we were getting 30-something. This is where I checked it; I think it might have some connection with Verizon, so I'll try another site: http://www.speedtest.net/
> 
> They promised that once they got a reading, everything would become much better.


LOL, I just got a 9.86 download... how were your classes this week?
That is probably accurate as earlier today I couldn't even delete emails I wanted to get rid of. Sheesh.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> LOL, true. There were many women who liked the looks of Howard Hughes, though.
> Katherine Hepburn being one of them, the only one I can remember for some reason.


Katherine was a lesbian. Even the "romance with Tracy" seemed to have been a studio fabrication for both of them.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Katherine was a lesbian. Even the "romance with Tracy" seemed to have been a studio fabrication for both of them.


Bisexual, perhaps.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> LOL, true. There were many women who liked the looks of Howard Hughes, though.
> Katherine Hepburn being one of them, the only one I can remember for some reason.


Maybe it was his long nails that were attractive.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Maybe it was his long nails that were attractive.


Mmmmm. There have been days I would have given my life for a great back scratcher.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Katherine was a lesbian. Even the "romance with Tracy" seemed to have been a studio fabrication for both of them.


That might explain why Tracy's wife lived with it even though "everybody" knew about it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Mmmmm. There have been days I would have given my life for a great back scratcher.


Don't you have old straight needles that you don't knit with any more? Size 13 works best. Or you could train your grandson.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

What classes is Purl taking?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Don't you have old straight needles that you don't knit with any more? Size 13 works best. Or you could train your grandson.


I have two or three back scratchers, it just isn't the same. 
The little guy is getting there, they never want to do it long enough, tho.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> What classes is Purl taking?


LOL, ask Poor Purl. I have to check got gas?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What classes is Purl taking?


You could ask me instead of Janet. You're not KPG, so I read your messages. (Seriously,as soon as I see that wig, I scroll down until another avatar shows up. My bp must have dropped since I started doing that.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I have two or three back scratchers, it just isn't the same.
> The little guy is getting there, they never want to do it long enough, tho.


Neither do the big guys. My husband gets bored very easily.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You could ask me instead of Janet. You're not KPG, so I read your messages. (Seriously,as soon as I see that wig, I scroll down until another avatar shows up. My bp must have dropped since I started doing that.)


I took Wow out of my watched topics. That has helped my mood, for sure.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You could ask me instead of Janet. You're not KPG, so I read your messages. (Seriously,as soon as I see that wig, I scroll down until another avatar shows up. My bp must have dropped since I started doing that.)


I agree, some days I scroll past a lot of crap.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> I agree, some days I scroll past a lot of crap.


It's really nice when the crap announces itself so clearly by turning it's back on me.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Neither do the big guys. My husband gets bored very easily.


I had a male friend or two, back in the day, who would get in the zone watching sports while I read something and just do it. I would shift when I needed to. Everyone was happy.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's really nice when the crap announces itself so clearly by turning it's back on me.


Yes, indeed, speaking of big...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What classes is Purl taking?


For the past 5 or so years, I've been auditing literature classes at the CUNY Grad Center. This term I'm taking Biblical Narratology (essentially, how you can figure out who wrote which parts of the Bible from the way it's written) and Edith Wharton. Both are very good. DH is sitting in on the Bib. Nar. one, too. The professor is one I've taken a class with before, who also happens to be a friend of a very long-time friend of mine.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

very impressive, dear Purl. Interesting combo - Bible and Warton who was so anti-Jewish.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I had a male friend or two, back in the day, who would get in the zone watching sports while I read something and just do it. I would shift when I needed to. Everyone was happy.


What nice friends you had. My husband has no interest in sports. I've learned to take care of my own needs.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> very impressive, dear Purl. Interesting combo - Bible and Warton who was so anti-Jewish.


You're right about that. And the woman teaching comes from Germany (though way too young for the Hitler Youth).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

There's a piece in the current New Yorker about how abortion rates have dropped and the possible reasons. I don't know whether I want to post in on WOW. I know I'll be ripped to shreds by the hyenas. Maybe I should post it here. Or, better yet, POV. Yup, that's what I'll do. It's so peaceful here this evening.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ethel Mertz is a great buddy but a shelter calico who must have been taken away from her mother before she learned to act like a cat. She watches lizards and birds out the window...with no more attention than to the TV. She's even spooked if there's a cricket in the house. She disappears to take a cat nap.

I have a goldfish pond outside too. More fun than decent people need.



Poor Purl said:


> What a cute picture that paints. Does your cat click her teeth when she sees small, fast-moving animals?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Too sad! Everyone in my family would be vegetarians if we had to do something besides open cellophane to get meat.



Janet Cooke said:


> Lambs might be cute! So spring like, then off to the slaughterhouse.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you Purl.



Poor Purl said:


> Stop killing lambs.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm already mad at that zoo in Norway. Ugga.



SQM said:


> Stop killing Giraffes. Did you know they are kosher?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> There's a piece in the current New Yorker about how abortion rates have dropped and the possible reasons. I don't know whether I want to post in on WOW. I know I'll be ripped to shreds by the hyenas. Maybe I should post it here. Or, better yet, POV. Yup, that's what I'll do. It's so peaceful here this evening.


One of these days when I am REALLY bored I may go back and try to find the pattern. 
I wonder how knitry is doing.
Knitry just posted on Obamacare and is just fine.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Purl's a gentle soul.....unless someone really makes her mad. Then all bets are off. I like that.



Janet Cooke said:


> At least you didn't slap me!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> No, but the bucket of cold water must have startled you.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Oh, thank goodness! I thought I had wet the bed!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You guys crack me up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Empress Hedy.



Poor Purl said:


> Yup. Did you know that Hedy Lamarr got patents for a few devices that the govt. used in wartime? Beautiful and smart, just like us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't remember all the names, but, as I recall, Howard Hughes was quite 'popular' among the starlets in Hollywood.



Janet Cooke said:


> LOL, true. There were many women who liked the looks of Howard Hughes, though.
> Katherine Hepburn being one of them, the only one I can remember for some reason.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Boy, you got all the gossip. Come sit by me. (Alice Roosevelt)



SQM said:


> Katherine was a lesbian. Even the "romance with Tracy" seemed to have been a studio fabrication for both of them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me too.



Poor Purl said:


> You could ask me instead of Janet. You're not KPG, so I read your messages. (Seriously,as soon as I see that wig, I scroll down until another avatar shows up. My bp must have dropped since I started doing that.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Ethel Mertz is a great buddy but a shelter calico who must have been taken away from her mother before she learned to act like a cat. She watches lizards and birds out the window...with no more attention than to the TV. She's even spooked if there's a cricket in the house. She disappears to take a cat nap.
> 
> I have a goldfish pond outside too. More fun than decent people need.


Ethel's a scaredy cat. My Lazy clicks her teeth if she sees even a mosquito. I once saw her stick out her paw and catch a mosquito in mid-flight. (This is my 6-lb., 17-year-old geriatric cat with a heart murmur.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Only nice thing KPG ever did for us.



Poor Purl said:


> It's really nice when the crap announces itself so clearly by turning it's back on me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm with you Purl.


That was my satire on Country Bumpkins telling me "Stop murdering babies."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Yes, indeed, speaking of big...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Only nice thing KPG ever did for us.


Agreed. I keep waiting with bated breath for the picture to turn around and show its face.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Think how the Biblical Narratology class will enhance our discussions. Go girl.



Poor Purl said:


> For the past 5 or so years, I've been auditing literature classes at the CUNY Grad Center. This term I'm taking Biblical Narratology (essentially, how you can figure out who wrote which parts of the Bible from the way it's written) and Edith Wharton. Both are very good. DH is sitting in on the Bib. Nar. one, too. The professor is one I've taken a class with before, who also happens to be a friend of a very long-time friend of mine.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmmmmmm. I'm not going to say a thing.



Poor Purl said:


> What nice friends you had. My husband has no interest in sports. I've learned to take care of my own needs.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Purl's a gentle soul.....unless someone really makes her mad. Then all bets are off. I like that.


Not so gentle, but everything else you say is true.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You misnamed her. May she live many, many years to come.



Poor Purl said:


> Ethel's a scaredy cat. My Lazy clicks her teeth if she sees even a mosquito. I once saw her stick out her paw and catch a mosquito in mid-flight. (This is my 6-lb., 17-year-old geriatric cat with a heart murmur.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Think how the Biblical Narratology class will enhance our discussions. Go girl.


I'm not so sure it will. It's interesting but hard to summarize. But I will tell you, if you haven't figured it out yet, that there's a whole lot of evidence that it didn't come from God's mouth directly to Moses' ear.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hmmmmmm. I'm not going to say a thing.


I meant like scratching my back. You have a dirty mind.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> You misnamed her. May she live many, many years to come.


She's got the right name. She sleeps at least 20 hours a day. But when she gets up, she's a little hunter and an acrobat.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You know me so well.



Poor Purl said:


> I meant like scratching my back. You have a dirty mind.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I will see you in POV. Never paid a visit there.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I will see you in POV. Never paid a visit there.


Oh. It's POV Liberal, I think #3. See you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This may clear things up for KPG. I think she had a blackout after a long night of drinking or maybe she was high on something else. Good old country tune from the 70's recorded by Jessi Colter and she had a flashback.

I'm not Lisa, my name is Cheeky
Lisa left you years ago
My eyes are not blue 
But mine won't leave you
'Til the sunlight has touched your face

She was your morning light
Her smile told of no night
Your love for her grew
With each rising sun

And then one winter day
His hand led hers away
She left you here drowning in your tears, here
Where you've stayed for years
Crying Lisa, Lisa

I'm not Lisa, my name is Cheeky
Lisa left you years ago
My eyes are not blue 
But mine won't leave you
'Til the sunlight shines through your face

I'm not Lisa


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Are you all into Country Music?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This may clear things up for KPG. I think she had a blackout after a long night of drinking or maybe she was high on something else. Good old country tune from the 70's recorded by Jessi Colter and she had a flashback.
> 
> I'm not Lisa, my name is Cheeky
> Lisa left you years ago
> ...


LOL, you should have left the Julie and really confused her.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope she sees this. Look for my Top Ten List of KPG funnies. Add your favorites. I think it's in War on Women thread 2/12 date. Later.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> This may clear things up for KPG. I think she had a blackout after a long night of drinking or maybe she was high on something else. Good old country tune from the 70's recorded by Jessi Colter and she had a flashback.
> 
> I'm not Lisa, my name is Cheeky
> Lisa left you years ago
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gee, it's dead here. I can hear my keystrokes echoing.

To SQM - I love Indian food. It's true love. Shall we count on that?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Gee, it's dead here. I can hear my keystrokes echoing.
> 
> To SQM - I love Indian food. It's true love. Shall we count on that?


You can say that again. I think I am going to say goodnight and once again I hope you have a lovely time when you get together.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wish the Ol' Cheeky lived near NYC. Outer space is even too far for NYC. But her bright lights will rival those of the city.

Night and definitely Indian. Do you have a favorite place?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I had to post this here as I truly just thought it was funny and don't want to poke anyone with it. It is so much the mode I think many should be approached in at the end of life.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I had to post this here as I truly just thought it was funny and don't want to poke anyone with it. It is so much the mode I think many should be approached in at the end of life.


I like that, a lot.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I had to post this here as I truly just thought it was funny and don't want to poke anyone with it. It is so much the mode I think many should be approached in at the end of life.


Very funny.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. I'm smiling.



Janet Cooke said:


> I had to post this here as I truly just thought it was funny and don't want to poke anyone with it. It is so much the mode I think many should be approached in at the end of life.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Thanks. I'm smiling.


I suspect that for me it is much needed exposure to fresh air and activity. 
It seems that people are very quiet recently. 
You all are generally just getting motivated at this hour.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

It's been so awful at WoW today that I need to be cheered up, so I will make an announcement:

Tomorrow (Friday) night, at the stroke of midnight, DH and I will celebrate our fiftieth wedding anniversary. We were married on Feb. 29, which doesn't happen this year, so we have to squeeze everything in between the 28th and March 1. Or we could just have it run over both days, which is how we usually do it.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's been so awful at WoW today that I need to be cheered up, so I will make an announcement:
> 
> Tomorrow (Friday) night, at the stroke of midnight, DH and I will celebrate our fiftieth wedding anniversary. We were married on Feb. 29, which doesn't happen this year, so we have to squeeze everything in between the 28th and March 1. Or we could just have it run over both days, which is how we usually do it.


Congratulations. I would have it run over both days. Fifty years deserves a huge celebration.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Congratulations. I would have it run over both days. Fifty years deserves a huge celebration.


Thank you, NJG. The big one is happening in May, when we can count on decent weather to travel. Still, I think we'll do it now for two days instead of a split second.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's been so awful at WoW today that I need to be cheered up, so I will make an announcement:
> 
> Tomorrow (Friday) night, at the stroke of midnight, DH and I will celebrate our fiftieth wedding anniversary. We were married on Feb. 29, which doesn't happen this year, so we have to squeeze everything in between the 28th and March 1. Or we could just have it run over both days, which is how we usually do it.


Congratulations, Purl! I hope you have a wonderful celebration and take as many days as you need. :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It's been so awful at WoW today that I need to be cheered up, so I will make an announcement:
> 
> Tomorrow (Friday) night, at the stroke of midnight, DH and I will celebrate our fiftieth wedding anniversary. We were married on Feb. 29, which doesn't happen this year, so we have to squeeze everything in between the 28th and March 1. Or we could just have it run over both days, which is how we usually do it.


mazel tov on your 50th. I am sure DH is very special to be married to our favorite PP. Wishing you 50 more years of good health and continued happiness.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Has anyone been watching Ed Schultz this week? He has been in Nebraska talking to people about the pipeline. People have the rest of the week to contact the Whitehouse and voice an opinion so if you haven't done so yet, you still have time. 
Ed has a fishing camp in Canada and on that property he has a diesel fuel tank. It has to be double thickness and then have a catching device around it in case there is a spill. It also has what looks likes orange cones around it to alert people that it is there and it is inspected every two years. So in other words Canada takes care of their property, but wants to come into our country and have as few regulations as possible. Keystone I had more spills in its first year than any other first-year pipeline in U.S. history. We can't let them do that to us. The jobs are not permanent jobs, only temporary. They will be gone and when it starts to leak, how long will it take to know it is leaking. Tar sands oil is the dirtiest oil and the hardest to clean up. The first Keystone tar sands pipeline, constructed less than a year ago, has sprung its twelfth leak, spilling up to 2,100 gallons of raw tar sands crude oil in Kansas on May 29th when a pipeline fitting around a pressure transmitter failed. This comes just three weeks after a broken pipe fitting on Keystone resulted in a 60 geyser of tar sands crude, spewing 21,000 gallons in North Dakota. Voice your opinion.

Some reading

http://switchboard.nrdc.org/blogs/aswift/the_first_keystone_tar_sands_p.html

http://www.allgov.com/news/top-stories/292-unreported-oil-pipeline-leaks-in-north-dakota-in-less-than-2-years-131027?news=851496


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> mazel tov on your 50th. I am sure DH is very special to be married to our favorite PP. Wishing you 50 more years of good health and continued happiness.


Bite your tongue (or break your nails, since you're typing). In 50 years even _I_ will be too old.

Seriously, thank you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Congratulations, Purl! I hope you have a wonderful celebration and take as many days as you need. :thumbup:


Thank you both, Cheeky and Conan (did you think I was going to say Lisa?).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy Golden Anniversary! Such a clever day to celebrate. You can celebrate more or less years at your desire. Regardless, it's wonderful. Many happy returns to both of you.



Poor Purl said:


> It's been so awful at WoW today that I need to be cheered up, so I will make an announcement:
> 
> Tomorrow (Friday) night, at the stroke of midnight, DH and I will celebrate our fiftieth wedding anniversary. We were married on Feb. 29, which doesn't happen this year, so we have to squeeze everything in between the 28th and March 1. Or we could just have it run over both days, which is how we usually do it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've had my doubts about this pipeline from the beginning. USA has nothing to gain from it and is assuming a lot of risk.

Thanks for the update.



NJG said:


> Has anyone been watching Ed Schultz this week? He has been in Nebraska talking to people about the pipeline. People have the rest of the week to contact the Whitehouse and voice an opinion so if you haven't done so yet, you still have time.
> Ed has a fishing camp in Canada and on that property he has a diesel fuel tank. It has to be double thickness and then have a catching device around it in case there is a spill. It also has what looks likes orange cones around it to alert people that it is there and it is inspected every two years. So in other words Canada takes care of their property, but wants to come into our country and have as few regulations as possible. Keystone I had more spills in its first year than any other first-year pipeline in U.S. history. We can't let them do that to us. The jobs are not permanent jobs, only temporary. They will be gone and when it starts to leak, how long will it take to know it is leaking. Tar sands oil is the dirtiest oil and the hardest to clean up. The first Keystone tar sands pipeline, constructed less than a year ago, has sprung its twelfth leak, spilling up to 2,100 gallons of raw tar sands crude oil in Kansas on May 29th when a pipeline fitting around a pressure transmitter failed. This comes just three weeks after a broken pipe fitting on Keystone resulted in a 60 geyser of tar sands crude, spewing 21,000 gallons in North Dakota. Voice your opinion.
> 
> Some reading
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's been so awful at WoW today that I need to be cheered up, so I will make an announcement:
> 
> Tomorrow (Friday) night, at the stroke of midnight, DH and I will celebrate our fiftieth wedding anniversary. We were married on Feb. 29, which doesn't happen this year, so we have to squeeze everything in between the 28th and March 1. Or we could just have it run over both days, which is how we usually do it.


Well, congratulations, Dear Lady. 
You had better get a nap in!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Happy Golden Anniversary! Such a clever day to celebrate. You can celebrate more or less years at your desire. Regardless, it's wonderful. Many happy returns to both of you.


Thank you. I don't know how clever it is. Our son has always thought it was funny to say things like "My parents are having their tenth anniverary, and I'm 30 years old." Yes, even in his thirties he thought that was a good joke.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I've had my doubts about this pipeline from the beginning. USA has nothing to gain from it and is assuming a lot of risk.
> 
> Thanks for the update.


It's a big mistake to let that go through.

While I'm typing, I'm listening to an interview with an economist who just pointed out that the real cost of a barrel of oil is $5-10, but speculators have manipulated it to $150. They've done the same with the cost of food, which takes money out of the pockets of ordinary Americans and puts it into Wall Street's pockets. Most people don't realize who profits from higher prices; it's not the farmers so much as the bankers.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Well, congratulations, Dear Lady.
> You had better get a nap in!


Thanks, but I woke up feeling so rested and refreshed I don't think I'll need a nap today. I take that back; I don't know what effect WOW will have on me today.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's been so awful at WoW today that I need to be cheered up, so I will make an announcement:
> 
> Tomorrow (Friday) night, at the stroke of midnight, DH and I will celebrate our fiftieth wedding anniversary. We were married on Feb. 29, which doesn't happen this year, so we have to squeeze everything in between the 28th and March 1. Or we could just have it run over both days, which is how we usually do it.


Congrats, Purl! That's really something to celebrate.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Congrats, Purl! That's really something to celebrate.


Thank you, Susan. It is, and we will.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's been so awful at WoW today that I need to be cheered up, so I will make an announcement:
> 
> Tomorrow (Friday) night, at the stroke of midnight, DH and I will celebrate our fiftieth wedding anniversary. We were married on Feb. 29, which doesn't happen this year, so we have to squeeze everything in between the 28th and March 1. Or we could just have it run over both days, which is how we usually do it.


Congratulations!
Don't you ever wonder how you got to this point and to "this age?" My husband and I look at each other and ask
Were we really in our 30s when we moved here? Have we really been married for this long? Have we really been retired for 10 years? Do we really have a kid who's approaching middle age? And on, and on. . . . 
Time goes faster as we march to our graves . . . .sorry. It must be the rain . . .


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Congratulations!
> Don't you ever wonder how you got to this point and to "this age?" My husband and I look at each other and ask
> Were we really in our 30s when we moved here? Have we really been married for this long? Have we really been retired for 10 years? Do we really have a kid who's approaching middle age? And on, and on. . . .
> Time goes faster as we march to our graves . . . .sorry. It must be the rain . . .


I've been wondering about that for a few weeks. Same questions. Even same elderly kid.

Enjoy the rain while you can, and be thankful you're not in Australia. Today our high in NY is predicted to be 19 degrees (F, not C), though the sun is shining and the sky is bright blue. You can be thankful you're not here, either.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I've been wondering about that for a few weeks. Same questions. Even same elderly kid.
> 
> Enjoy the rain while you can, and be thankful you're not in Australia. Today our high in NY is predicted to be 19 degrees (F, not C), though the sun is shining and the sky is bright blue. You can be thankful you're not here, either.


Perth Time 2.20 am. Temperature at the moment 22C, heading for 38C, no rain forecast
Today's forecast
Sydney 20C. Showers
Melbourne. 23C showers
Brisbane. 29C showers
Canberra 20C
Hobart 23C Showers
Darwin 31C Showers
Other cities are cooling down and getting rain but it seems we are still being punished. I think someone left the door to hell open over here in the west.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Perth Time 2.20 am. Temperature at the moment 22C, heading for 38C, no rain forecast
> Today's forecast
> Sydney 20C. Showers
> Melbourne. 23C showers
> ...


38C is equivalent to 100F, not a good spot to be at. It's interesting that it's raining and cooler everywhere else.

I guess this is what to expect if you're living in a penal colony.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I bet I can guess where he gets his sense of humor.



Poor Purl said:


> Thank you. I don't know how clever it is. Our son has always thought it was funny to say things like "My parents are having their tenth anniverary, and I'm 30 years old." Yes, even in his thirties he thought that was a good joke.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You betcha. And for the people who think the pipeline will help USA dependence of foreign oil, the truth of the matter is that it's Canadian oil passing through (hopefully all the way through.) Then the oil is refined and sold to the highest bidder. No benefit I can see to us from this boondoggle.



Poor Purl said:


> It's a big mistake to let that go through.
> 
> While I'm typing, I'm listening to an interview with an economist who just pointed out that the real cost of a barrel of oil is $5-10, but speculators have manipulated it to $150. They've done the same with the cost of food, which takes money out of the pockets of ordinary Americans and puts it into Wall Street's pockets. Most people don't realize who profits from higher prices; it's not the farmers so much as the bankers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We'll all live til we die. The trick is to have fun when you can. IMHO



alcameron said:


> Congratulations!
> Don't you ever wonder how you got to this point and to "this age?" My husband and I look at each other and ask
> Were we really in our 30s when we moved here? Have we really been married for this long? Have we really been retired for 10 years? Do we really have a kid who's approaching middle age? And on, and on. . . .
> Time goes faster as we march to our graves . . . .sorry. It must be the rain . . .


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The Southwest USA gets HOT too and rain is an event. I much prefer it to the cold.



EveMCooke said:


> Perth Time 2.20 am. Temperature at the moment 22C, heading for 38C, no rain forecast
> Today's forecast
> Sydney 20C. Showers
> Melbourne. 23C showers
> ...


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> 38C is equivalent to 100F, not a good spot to be at. It's interesting that it's raining and cooler everywhere else.
> 
> I guess this is what to expect if you're living in a penal colony.


Yes WA was the last state to accept convicts. My great grandfather on my father's side was a convict. great grandfather on my mother's side was an Enrolled Pensioner Guard, they were in charge of the convicts. WA was initially settled by free settles, not convicts.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> The Southwest USA gets HOT too and rain is an event. I much prefer it to the cold.


So do I.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Birds of a feather in more ways than one.



EveMCooke said:


> So do I.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Purl!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's a big mistake to let that go through.
> 
> While I'm typing, I'm listening to an interview with an economist who just pointed out that the real cost of a barrel of oil is $5-10, but speculators have manipulated it to $150. They've done the same with the cost of food, which takes money out of the pockets of ordinary Americans and puts it into Wall Street's pockets. Most people don't realize who profits from higher prices; it's not the farmers so much as the bankers.


That is so true. It definitely isn't the farmers. They do not get to set their own prices.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Happy Anniversary, Purl!


Thank you, Patty. Big dinner tonight. Can't hang out.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you, Patty. Big dinner tonight. Can't hang out.


You are NOT cooking! Where is that son of yours when you need a kitchen worker?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's been so awful at WoW today that I need to be cheered up, so I will make an announcement:
> 
> Tomorrow (Friday) night, at the stroke of midnight, DH and I will celebrate our fiftieth wedding anniversary. We were married on Feb. 29, which doesn't happen this year, so we have to squeeze everything in between the 28th and March 1. Or we could just have it run over both days, which is how we usually do it.


Today is the 1st March, so happy anniversary, and many more to come. I hope you enjoy a quiet night out together. A meal at a cosy restruant followed by a concert or show. Enjoy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Today is the 1st March, so happy anniversary, and many more to come. I hope you enjoy a quiet night out together. A meal at a cosy restruant followed by a concert or show. Enjoy.


Hmmm. March usually means "blizzard" month here in MN.
When the boy's statewide basketball tournaments start, so do the blizzards. I am up to my shoulders in snow. I am afraid of flooding when we finally get warmer weather here.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hmmm. March usually means "blizzard" month here in MN.
> When the boy's statewide basketball tournaments start, so do the blizzards. I am up to my shoulders in snow. I am afraid of flooding when we finally get warmer weather here.


Here's hoping for a slow melt. Good luck.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Here's hoping for a slow melt. Good luck.


When my oldest sister graduated from junior college in Northern Minnesota in June of 1940-something it SNOWED. She and her friends were supposed to be going to someone's lake cabin that night. Never know what to expect and when in Minnesota.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hmmm. March usually means "blizzard" month here in MN.
> When the boy's statewide basketball tournaments start, so do the blizzards. I am up to my shoulders in snow. I am afraid of flooding when we finally get warmer weather here.


Also get them for boy's state hockey tournaments, Patty. Looks like March is coming in like a lamb so it doesn't look good for the end of the month.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't worry Patty. Warmer weather may not hit MN until June.....lots of time to prepare. I remember many April blizzards in PA growing up.



BrattyPatty said:


> Hmmm. March usually means "blizzard" month here in MN.
> When the boy's statewide basketball tournaments start, so do the blizzards. I am up to my shoulders in snow. I am afraid of flooding when we finally get warmer weather here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh yes you do.



alcameron said:


> When my oldest sister graduated from junior college in Northern Minnesota in June of 1940-something it SNOWED. She and her friends were supposed to be going to someone's lake cabin that night. Never know what to expect and when in Minnesota.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> When my oldest sister graduated from junior college in Northern Minnesota in June of 1940-something it SNOWED. She and her friends were supposed to be going to someone's lake cabin that night. Never know what to expect and when in Minnesota.


I believe it. I remember brutal winters way up north but even your sister must be surprised by this weather so far south in the state. I have lived here over 40 years now and never seen it this bad. Even snow drifts so hard you can walk on top of them. I'm sure this is Obama's doing too.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> The Southwest USA gets HOT too and rain is an event. I much prefer it to the cold.


My isn't everyone cheery this evening!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> When my oldest sister graduated from junior college in Northern Minnesota in June of 1940-something it SNOWED. She and her friends were supposed to be going to someone's lake cabin that night. Never know what to expect and when in Minnesota.


My niece's birthday is May 10th, it snowed on her birthday when the kids were young. 
Since they have been grown I think I remember it snowing on May 22nd one year. That would have to be a record, I think.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> My isn't everyone cheery this evening!


There is no clashing of cymbals, I am happy. 
Symbols either.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> There is no clashing of cymbals, I am happy.
> Symbols either.


And your flowers are very cheery! I do love daffodils.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> My niece's birthday is May 10th, it snowed on her birthday when the kids were young.
> Since they have been grown I think I remember it snowing on May 22nd one year. That would have to be a record, I think.


When I lived in Cambridge Mass in the '70s, it snowed one day in the first week of May. The trees had a hard time with the extra weight. I remember pulling my vintage flower drapes closed so I did not have to look at the snow. Melted quickly and now it is just an odd memory.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> And your flowers are very cheery! I do love daffodils.


They are my favorite, or maybe pansies, or phlox, or...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> When I lived in Cambridge Mass in the '70s, it snowed one day in the first week of May. The trees had a hard time with the extra weight. I remember pulling my vintage flower drapes closed so I did not have to look at the snow. Melted quickly and now it is just an odd memory.


This was probably 78 or 79. It could have been anytime after 75.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I got in trouble on another thread because I could not tell the difference between pansies and petunias. I thought all pansies had faces. The ladies said a strain of them come without faces and that petunias have a trumpet shape. Been in the concrete jungle too long, I guess. I like daffodils because they come out early. What are the names of a similar flower - jack in the pulpit? If I made an identity mistake don't yell.

Ps. What does LOLL stand for? Loving Old Liberal Ladies?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> I got in trouble on another thread because I could not tell the difference between pansies and petunias. I thought all pansies had faces. The ladies said a strain of them come without faces and that petunias have a trumpet shape. Been in the concrete jungle too long, I guess. I like daffodils because they come out early. What are the names of a similar flower - jack in the pulpit? If I made an identity mistake don't yell.
> 
> Ps. What does LOLL stand for? Loving Old Liberal Ladies?


Ladies of the Liberal Left?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I believe it. I remember brutal winters way up north but even your sister must be surprised by this weather so far south in the state. I have lived here over 40 years now and never seen it this bad. Even snow drifts so hard you can walk on top of them. I'm sure this is Obama's doing too.


No doubt. He has such powers. He picks up the phone and calls the polar vortex and issues an executive order.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like we all looked in on WOW and got sick.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> My isn't everyone cheery this evening!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> There is no clashing of cymbals, I am happy.
> Symbols either.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I had to look twice. I thought you were Purl. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

violets? lilacs? I think I have a blue/purple flower thing.



Janet Cooke said:


> They are my favorite, or maybe pansies, or phlox, or...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

League of Liberal Ladies?

You're a city girl. Don't worry. Pretty is as pretty does. Jonquils are like daffodils, I think.

Crocus, snowdrops, pansies and violets come up early, sometimes through the snow. Spring's just getting ready to surprise us all.



SQM said:


> I got in trouble on another thread because I could not tell the difference between pansies and petunias. I thought all pansies had faces. The ladies said a strain of them come without faces and that petunias have a trumpet shape. Been in the concrete jungle too long, I guess. I like daffodils because they come out early. What are the names of a similar flower - jack in the pulpit? If I made an identity mistake don't yell.
> 
> Ps. What does LOLL stand for? Loving Old Liberal Ladies?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ladies laughing out loud?



alcameron said:


> Ladies of the Liberal Left?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Here's hoping for a slow melt. Good luck.


Please stand by, I am connecting a very large water pipe to your premises, via the ipad. When it is connected you can send the excess water down this way. It is nearly three months since we have had even a light shower of rain. The ground is so dry. You can also send the excess snow and cold weather.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> My isn't everyone cheery this evening!


I am not cheery this afternoon, time 1.40 pm. I am hot, hot, hot and fed up. I also hace a headache. I went shopping but it was too hot to think so came home with only the cat food and milk. Too hot to thonk straight.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Ladies of the Liberal Left?


Loopy old ladies laughing
Laughing old loopy ladies
Lovely older ladies laughing
Ladies on liquid lunches


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I believe it. I remember brutal winters way up north but even your sister must be surprised by this weather so far south in the state. I have lived here over 40 years now and never seen it this bad. Even snow drifts so hard you can walk on top of them. I'm sure this is Obama's doing too.


Of course it is Obama's fault, even the heat wave here in Perth is his fault. I bet he is behind the idiots lighting fires too.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Ms Eve - you make me laugh like the other Cooke. 

Are there sloths in Australia? 

Thanks.

PS I am frozen in New York City. Please send me some of your heat to my place. Is it over 100F? When it gets that hot here, it makes me sick.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Eve! You've over-heated and forgotten the hot climate rules.

You must stay in air conditioning....under a ceiling fan or other fan....with drink full of ice cubes at all times. Wet down in the shower now and drip dry....under the fan. Wear light, loose cotton clothes. Never ever let the sun shine on you. Stay in the shade.

I guess this isn't the time to remind you of the settlers 100 years ago in layers of wool clothing with no air conditioning.



EveMCooke said:


> I am not cheery this afternoon, time 1.40 pm. I am hot, hot, hot and fed up. I also hace a headache. I went shopping but it was too hot to think so came home with only the cat food and milk. Too hot to thonk straight.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, we're fun folk.



EveMCooke said:


> Loopy old ladies laughing
> Laughing old loopy ladies
> Lovely older ladies laughing
> Ladies on liquid lunches


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> Eve! You've over-heated and forgotten the hot climate rules.
> 
> You must stay in air conditioning....under a ceiling fan or other fan....with drink full of ice cubes at all times. Wet down in the shower now and drip dry....under the fan. Wear light, loose cotton clothes. Never ever let the sun shine on you. Stay in the shade.
> 
> I guess this isn't the time to remind you of the settlers 100 years ago in layers of wool clothing with no air conditioning.


I remember the days before we had air conditioning or fans. I do not know how I survived. Our airconditioning units run almost 24/7 this summer. I do not have ducted air conditioning but a unit in the two bedrooms and computer room and a larger one in the lounge and dining room area. I do not turn the bedroom units on unless we are using them. We also have two overhead fans, 1 in my bedroom and the other in the dining room/kitchen area, plus a floor fan in the computer room. I use the fans in conjunction with the a c units. The computer, tvs, hi fi and x box work better if they are in a cooler room. My son also functions better at a lower temperature, less headaches and no where near the meltdowns he has when he is overheated. I stay out of the sun, I am a red head and do not get a tan but turn a shade of bright red if I go out in the sun. Our block is one mass of shady trees that also shade the house. I only venture out when I have to.

My last electricity bill, for two months, was $320, and the bill said it was slightly less than the same time last year.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't forget the drinks with the tinkling ice cubes. You've got it down pat.



EveMCooke said:


> I remember the days before we had air conditioning or fans. I do not know how I survived. Our airconditioning units run almost 24/7 this summer. I do not have ducted air conditioning but a unit in the two bedrooms and computer room and a larger one in the lounge and dining room area. I do not turn the bedroom units on unless we are using them. We also have two overhead fans, 1 in my bedroom and the other in the dining room/kitchen area, plus a floor fan in the computer room. I use the fans in conjunction with the a c units. The computer, tvs, hi fi and x box work better if they are in a cooler room. My son also functions better at a lower temperature, less headaches and no where near the meltdowns he has when he is overheated. I stay out of the sun, I am a red head and do not get a tan but turn a shade of bright red if I go out in the sun. Our block is one mass of shady trees that also shade the house. I only venture out when I have to.
> 
> My last electricity bill, for two months, was $320, and the bill said it was slightly less than the same time last year.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I remember the days before we had air conditioning or fans. I do not know how I survived. Our airconditioning units run almost 24/7 this summer. I do not have ducted air conditioning but a unit in the two bedrooms and computer room and a larger one in the lounge and dining room area. I do not turn the bedroom units on unless we are using them. We also have two overhead fans, 1 in my bedroom and the other in the dining room/kitchen area, plus a floor fan in the computer room. I use the fans in conjunction with the a c units. The computer, tvs, hi fi and x box work better if they are in a cooler room. My son also functions better at a lower temperature, less headaches and no where near the meltdowns he has when he is overheated. I stay out of the sun, I am a red head and do not get a tan but turn a shade of bright red if I go out in the sun. Our block is one mass of shady trees that also shade the house. I only venture out when I have to.
> 
> My last electricity bill, for two months, was $320, and the bill said it was slightly less than the same time last year.


$160. per month really isn't so bad. Our bill runs at least that high in the summer and the kids like it hot so they cook outside and do without air other than the bedrooms for the most part.

It is our heating that is killing us. It's going to run around 3K for the season, and we haven't had any real cold spells, not like the upper mid-west for sure. 
I can remember paying $700/season for my mother's oil and thinking it was outrageous.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I remember the days before we had air conditioning or fans. I do not know how I survived. Our airconditioning units run almost 24/7 this summer.


We were much younger then, Eve. 
I slept for years in both 2nd and 3rd floor bedrooms with nothing more than a fan. 
Actually one townhouse I was in was over retail shops so it was fourth floor, I am not sure I even had a fan up there, really nice skylight, though!
Then we got central air. That was heaven.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Yes WA was the last state to accept convicts. My great grandfather on my father's side was a convict. great grandfather on my mother's side was an Enrolled Pensioner Guard, they were in charge of the convicts. WA was initially settled by free settles, not convicts.


I was making a joke, but I love your answer. So you had two great grandfathers on opposite sides of the law. Where did your family/ies live before Australia?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> You are NOT cooking! Where is that son of yours when you need a kitchen worker?


He was really a lot of help. I always insist on making the soup and bread because those are the only things I like cooking; the rest was up to him, including making the dining table look super.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Today is the 1st March, so happy anniversary, and many more to come. I hope you enjoy a quiet night out together. A meal at a cosy restruant followed by a concert or show. Enjoy.


Your message go to me at about 6pm on the 28th. It never occurred to me that you were across the international dateline. Thank you so much for your wishes, but we didn't take your suggestion. We had a lot of fun with old friends, and our son is a pretty good cook. Probably after another 50 years we'll want a quiet night out. Son will be too old to do the work by then.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> When my oldest sister graduated from junior college in Northern Minnesota in June of 1940-something it SNOWED. She and her friends were supposed to be going to someone's lake cabin that night. Never know what to expect and when in Minnesota.


I had no idea this had ever happened. I remember 70-degree days in February, but not snow in June.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> There is no clashing of cymbals, I am happy.
> Symbols either.










There are your cymbals. Still no symbols.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I got in trouble on another thread because I could not tell the difference between pansies and petunias. I thought all pansies had faces. The ladies said a strain of them come without faces and that petunias have a trumpet shape. Been in the concrete jungle too long, I guess. I like daffodils because they come out early. What are the names of a similar flower - jack in the pulpit? If I made an identity mistake don't yell.
> 
> Ps. What does LOLL stand for? Loving Old Liberal Ladies?


Narcissus?

LOLL? We just loll around. I never knew what it stood for, but I'm glad it's not FF. I don't know what that stands for either, but it has so many possibilities.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> No doubt. He has such powers. He picks up the phone and calls the polar vortex and issues an executive order.


And the vortex does whatever he wants because it likes having a government job and being supported by the taxpayers.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I had to look twice. I thought you were Purl. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


How nice of you. I loved Janet's pun.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I am not cheery this afternoon, time 1.40 pm. I am hot, hot, hot and fed up. I also hace a headache. I went shopping but it was too hot to think so came home with only the cat food and milk. Too hot to thonk straight.


This is just awful. I don't like heat, but I've never been in anything as hot and as long-lasting as you're going through.

When I can't stay by the air conditioner, I sometimes tie a cloth soaked in ice water around my neck. I think it lowers the body temp. a bit and make one feel less uncomfortable.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Loopy old ladies laughing
> Laughing old loopy ladies
> Lovely older ladies laughing
> Ladies on liquid lunches


The heat hasn't affected brain functioning or destroyed your sense of humor, I see.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Of course it is Obama's fault, even the heat wave here in Perth is his fault. I bet he is behind the idiots lighting fires too.


With his magic pen and the power of hoodoo, he can do anything.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> $160. per month really isn't so bad. Our bill runs at least that high in the summer and the kids like it hot so they cook outside and do without air other than the bedrooms for the most part.
> 
> It is our heating that is killing us. It's going to run around 3K for the season, and we haven't had any real cold spells, not like the upper mid-west for sure.
> I can remember paying $700/season for my mother's oil and thinking it was outrageous.


The Aussie dollar is worth 89 cents US, so her bills are even lower than they seem. Now I see on Google (without reading the news) that it may drop to 66 cents. Hmm, will that make their wool cheaper for us?

$3,000 dollars for heating? That's a huge piece of your income, I bet. The good thing about living in an apartment building, at least in NY, is that we're centrally heated, so we sometimes get a fuel surcharge on the rent bill, but it's never as high as if we had to pay for our own heat. Our landlord is definitely generous with heat, and we have to keep some windows cracked just to let the cold air in.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> We were much younger then, Eve.
> I slept for years in both 2nd and 3rd floor bedrooms with nothing more than a fan.
> Actually one townhouse I was in was over retail shops so it was fourth floor, I am not sure I even had a fan up there, really nice skylight, though!
> Then we got central air. That was heaven.


I used to sleep attached to the wall, which was cooler than my sheets. That's when I learned to tie a wet scarf around my neck - it at least gave the illusion of coolness (and got the sheets damp, which made them a bit cooler).


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hmmm. March usually means "blizzard" month here in MN.
> When the boy's statewide basketball tournaments start, so do the blizzards. I am up to my shoulders in snow. I am afraid of flooding when we finally get warmer weather here.


Yes here in Iowa too. I think ok, March is here , it won't be long now, but then remember basketball tournaments, always snows then. Some of the snow we got this winter was quite dry which is good, not as much water when it melts, but it just depends on how fast it melts. I heard that the ground is frozen much deeper than usual this year which will take longer to thaw and the melting snow will not be absorbed. That's not good. I live in a house that had water up to the counter tops in 08, the first time ever, it flooded, so don't want that again.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I used to sleep attached to the wall, which was cooler than my sheets. That's when I learned to tie a wet scarf around my neck - it at least gave the illusion of coolness (and got the sheets damp, which made them a bit cooler).


Yes, I too didn't have central air till about 1989. Fans did the job. Then came menopause and I loved the air. In the winter time I always had the head of my bed on an outside wall so my pillow was cold. Still love a cold pillow. Turn the heat down to about 60 or 62 at night and then flannel sheets, but not on my pillow, it has to be plain cotton so it is cold.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I believe it. I remember brutal winters way up north but even your sister must be surprised by this weather so far south in the state. I have lived here over 40 years now and never seen it this bad. Even snow drifts so hard you can walk on top of them. I'm sure this is Obama's doing too.


We use to walk over the top of fence rows when I was little because the snow drifts were so hard. I don't remember a lot of snow days when I was in school, but that could just be my memory. My granddaughter is already going till the 11th of June for makeup days.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I got in trouble on another thread because I could not tell the difference between pansies and petunias. I thought all pansies had faces. The ladies said a strain of them come without faces and that petunias have a trumpet shape. Been in the concrete jungle too long, I guess. I like daffodils because they come out early. What are the names of a similar flower - jack in the pulpit? If I made an identity mistake don't yell.
> 
> Ps. What does LOLL stand for? Loving Old Liberal Ladies?


Jonquils look like a daffodils, don't they?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We pay appx $1200 per year for heating and full house air conditioning. 2700 sq ft. Newer houses built for energy efficiency.



Janet Cooke said:


> $160. per month really isn't so bad. Our bill runs at least that high in the summer and the kids like it hot so they cook outside and do without air other than the bedrooms for the most part.
> 
> It is our heating that is killing us. It's going to run around 3K for the season, and we haven't had any real cold spells, not like the upper mid-west for sure.
> I can remember paying $700/season for my mother's oil and thinking it was outrageous.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The Aussie dollar is worth 89 cents US, so her bills are even lower than they seem. Now I see on Google (without reading the news) that it may drop to 66 cents. Hmm, will that make their wool cheaper for us?
> 
> $3,000 dollars for heating? That's a huge piece of your income, I bet. The good thing about living in an apartment building, at least in NY, is that we're centrally heated, so we sometimes get a fuel surcharge on the rent bill, but it's never as high as if we had to pay for our own heat. Our landlord is definitely generous with heat, and we have to keep some windows cracked just to let the cold air in.


Large buildings are always hard to regulate. It is surprising that your landlord doesn't try to make some changes, I suppose he plans to pass the building on to his family and will let them deal with that. 
A fuel surcharge would be a huge no no in Mass. The state has great tenant protections sometimes to the point that it seems truly unfair to landlords . It can take months to get really bad tenants out of a place.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Once you have it, you can't imagine going without. How quickly we change.



Janet Cooke said:


> We were much younger then, Eve.
> I slept for years in both 2nd and 3rd floor bedrooms with nothing more than a fan.
> Actually one townhouse I was in was over retail shops so it was fourth floor, I am not sure I even had a fan up there, really nice skylight, though!
> Then we got central air. That was heaven.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love it too. Must lead to an open mind. You see both sides.



Poor Purl said:


> I was making a joke, but I love your answer. So you had two great grandfathers on opposite sides of the law. Where did your family/ies live before Australia?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love puns!



Poor Purl said:


> There are your cymbals. Still no symbols.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Our sarcasm is a beautiful thing to behold.



Poor Purl said:


> And the vortex does whatever he wants because it likes having a government job and being supported by the taxpayers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We've gone 20 days over 110 degrees. Ninety days (three months) over 100 degrees. It's been as high as 122 degrees and they had to close the airport. Just gives us something to brag about.



Poor Purl said:


> This is just awful. I don't like heat, but I've never been in anything as hot and as long-lasting as you're going through.
> 
> When I can't stay by the air conditioner, I sometimes tie a cloth soaked in ice water around my neck. I think it lowers the body temp. a bit and make one feel less uncomfortable.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> We pay appx $1200 per year for heating and full house air conditioning. 2700 sq ft. Newer houses built for energy efficiency.


Oil is just really crazy. Last year we were paying just shy of $5. a gallon by the end of the winter. So that was the end of that company for us. 
We are going to look into solar this year, maybe swap out to electric zone by zone. 
It is so hard to figure out which way to go. One of the reasons I liked renting so much was about staying if you liked what was what and leaving if you didn't.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Go Eve. I think of it as honing a good sense of humor to fever pitch.



Poor Purl said:


> The heat hasn't affected brain functioning or destroyed your sense of humor, I see.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> $160. per month really isn't so bad. Our bill runs at least that high in the summer and the kids like it hot so they cook outside and do without air other than the bedrooms for the most part.
> 
> It is our heating that is killing us. It's going to run around 3K for the season, and we haven't had any real cold spells, not like the upper mid-west for sure.
> I can remember paying $700/season for my mother's oil and thinking it was outrageous.


It is 13 degrees and snowing here in Iowa again today. Seems we get snow about every other day. My highest heating bill so far this winter was for January which was $98. Summertime is about the same. Usually one or two months of $80 to $100 and then less the rest of the time. Not too bad I guess.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> With his magic pen and the power of hoodoo, he can do anything.


Who do you think you're foolin? I'm a consecrated boy. I sing in the Sunday choir. My Mama loves me. Name that tune.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The difference is in the leaves and size. Jonquils have long thin leave and are generally shorter.



NJG said:


> Jonquils look like a daffodils, don't they?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> It is 13 degrees and snowing here in Iowa again today. Seems we get snow about every other day. My highest heating bill so far this winter was for January which was $98. Summertime is about the same. Usually one or two months of $80 to $100 and then less the rest of the time. Not too bad I guess.


 :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted:   :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Who do you think you're foolin? I'm a consecrated boy. I sing in the Sunday choir. My Mama loves me. Name that tune.


Damn, now I have singing snakes in my ear!

And they LOVE ME LIKE A ROCK!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Like a Rock of Ages, she loves me. Now we're both hooked.



Janet Cooke said:


> Damn, now I have singing snakes in my ear!
> 
> And they LOVE ME LIKE A ROCK!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Ms Eve - you make me laugh like the other Cooke.
> 
> Are there sloths in Australia?
> 
> ...


Sorry it has taken me a while to answer your question, but I will cut and paste hereunder.

There are no sloths living in the wild in Australia, as they are not native to the continent. There may be sloths in some zoos, but if there are, they are not a major attraction.

Can you own a sloth in nsw Australia?

Answer:
Unfortunately not commonly.
Sloths of any sub-species are currently a highly endangered animal.

To legally own a Sloth in any state of Australia, you will need to apply for a Wildlife Animals Permit. This permit allows you to give due care of almost any wildlife species.
Then, once a Wildlife Permit is obtained, you must apply for an Exotic Animal Permit.

So technically yes, you can own a Sloth in Australia.
Be in mind that these two separate permits are very hard to obtain, and Sloths are a very high upkeep animal.

So, it would seem that it will be very difficult for me to adopt you as a pet. I like the information on sloths being a very igh upkeep animal. Does this describe you?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I was making a joke, but I love your answer. So you had two great grandfathers on opposite sides of the law. Where did your family/ies live before Australia?


It is an honour in Australia to trace your ancestors back to a convict. For years it was kept in the closet as it was considered a disgrace.

Now, my ancestors, they came from Wales and England on my father's side and Ireland on my mother's side. My paternal great, great, great grandparents seem to be a mystery. We can trace them back to Bury St Edmond, near London, but nothing before that. The name appears in American records and some also say it can be traced to Germany, with a slightly different spelling. My daughter has a photo of the farm in Wales that G G G grandparents came from. Do not ask me to spell it or pronounce it, please.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The Aussie dollar is worth 89 cents US, so her bills are even lower than they seem. Now I see on Google (without reading the news) that it may drop to 66 cents. Hmm, will that make their wool cheaper for us?


Yes, the high Aussie dollar was killing our export trade. Now with the falling dollar our export trade should pick up. Unfortunately it will affect Aussies travelling overseas, including Bali. The hotel rooms in Bali are charged in $US, so the price will increase. The exit visa from Bali is set at $US25 and when the Aussie dollar was at par or near, it was OK, but with the decline in the Aussie dollar it will mean an increase in the Indonesian exit visa, in Aussie dollar terms. I am not sure how it is going to affect the Indonesian Rupee exchange rate. I am currently holding just over 5,000,000 Indonesian Rupee, worth about $50AUD when I was in Bali in December. I am not sure now if I am worse off or better off. But hey, I can say I am a millionaire. I usually keep Indonesian Rupee on hand in case a member of the family is travelling to Bali and needs a little cash when they get there, before they exchange their Australian money. The devaluation of the Aussie dollar will also increase the price of my magazine subscriptions to Interweave Publications.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Who do you think you're foolin? I'm a consecrated boy. I sing in the Sunday choir. My Mama loves me. Name that tune.


Paul Simon but I dont remember the name. "Julio" ??????


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Sorry it has taken me a while to answer your question, but I will cut and paste hereunder.
> 
> There are no sloths living in the wild in Australia, as they are not native to the continent. There may be sloths in some zoos, but if there are, they are not a major attraction.
> 
> ...


I am slothful, totally, but very low maintenance. No mani/pedis, I am going to stop coloring my hair, inexpensive hair cut for NYC, hate shopping, quiet life. So I cannot easily go to Oz it seems like. So sad. You cannot adopt me.

Why is it called OZ?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am slothful, totally, but very low maintenance. No mani/pedis, I am going to stop coloring my hair, inexpensive hair cut for NYC, hate shopping, quiet life. So I cannot easily go to Oz it seems like. So sad. You cannot adopt me.
> 
> Why is it called OZ?


Australians typically shorten words to the least amount of syllables and still be understandable.

The nations name Australia started out being shortened to Aussie (this can also mean someone from Australia). Australians always pronounce Aussie with a hard 'S' sound (said exactly like Ozzie as in Osborne fame). It was only natural with that pronunciation that Aussie would be shortened to Oz.

The fact that Frank L Baum created a fantasy world of the same name is just an ironic coincidence that tickles the Aussie funny bone. The other sweet coincidence is that Sydney, our largest city, is officially nicknamed "The Emerald City" (not because of the story but from the colour of the water in the harbour).

It should be noted that Australians almost never shorten Australia to aus as is commonly done by Americans when abbreviating words on the internet. They will always use Oz over Aus. Doing differently instantly marks you as an foreigner.

The last sentence is not completely true, as Aussies will sometimes refer to Australia as Aus, and sometimes as Oz.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

damemary said:


> Who do you think you're foolin? I'm a consecrated boy. I sing in the Sunday choir. My Mama loves me. Name that tune.


Loves me like a Rock!!

Love that tune... think I'll go to youtube and find it now!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> I am slothful, totally, but very low maintenance. No mani/pedis, I am going to stop coloring my hair, inexpensive hair cut for NYC, hate shopping, quiet life. So I cannot easily go to Oz it seems like. So sad. You cannot adopt me.
> 
> Why is it called OZ?


Good Question.

I always presumed is was phonetic... OZtralia. But, I have no idea if that's true.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Good Question.
> 
> I always presumed is was phonetic... OZtralia. But, I have no idea if that's true.


It is the way we speak, coupled with our habit of shortening words to as short as possible. We also have a habit of adding a 'y' or 'ies' on the end of our words. Pyjamas become jammies, holidays becomes hols, cans of beer become tinnies, bathing costumes become cozzies, etc.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Go Eve. I think of it as honing a good sense of humor to fever pitch.


Yes, you really do love puns.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Who do you think you're foolin? I'm a consecrated boy. I sing in the Sunday choir. My Mama loves me. Name that tune.


I can't, not without Google. My use of "hoodoo" goes back further to a movie with, I think, Cary Grant and some teenage actress.

You remind me of a man.
What man?
The man with the power.
What power?
The power of hoodoo.
Hoodoo?
You do.
Do what?
Remind me of a man.
What man?

and so on, ad infinitum.

I did check it out, and it has nothing to do with hoodoo except for the first two words. And I'm not up on Paul Simon.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I can't, not without Google. My use of "hoodoo" goes back further to a movie with, I think, Cary Grant and some teenage actress.
> 
> You remind me of a man.
> What man?
> ...


That teenager was Shirley Temple. I believe the movie was the Bachelor and the Bobby Soxer. 
Did you have a nice diner last night Empress Purl?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> It is an honour in Australia to trace your ancestors back to a convict. For years it was kept in the closet as it was considered a disgrace.
> 
> Now, my ancestors, they came from Wales and England on my father's side and Ireland on my mother's side. My paternal great, great, great grandparents seem to be a mystery. We can trace them back to Bury St Edmond, near London, but nothing before that. The name appears in American records and some also say it can be traced to Germany, with a slightly different spelling. My daughter has a photo of the farm in Wales that G G G grandparents came from. Do not ask me to spell it or pronounce it, please.


Ask you pronounce the name of a place in Wales? I'm not that mean. But you go pretty far back in terms of knowing where your ancestors lived, at least compared to me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Yes, the high Aussie dollar was killing our export trade. Now with the falling dollar our export trade should pick up. Unfortunately it will affect Aussies travelling overseas, including Bali. The hotel rooms in Bali are charged in $US, so the price will increase. The exit visa from Bali is set at $US25 and when the Aussie dollar was at par or near, it was OK, but with the decline in the Aussie dollar it will mean an increase in the Indonesian exit visa, in Aussie dollar terms. I am not sure how it is going to affect the Indonesian Rupee exchange rate. I am currently holding just over 5,000,000 Indonesian Rupee, worth about $50AUD when I was in Bali in December. I am not sure now if I am worse off or better off. But hey, I can say I am a millionaire. I usually keep Indonesian Rupee on hand in case a member of the family is travelling to Bali and needs a little cash when they get there, before they exchange their Australian money. The devaluation of the Aussie dollar will also increase the price of my magazine subscriptions to Interweave Publications.


I'd hold on to the Indonesian currency, unless it takes up too much space. If your dollar continues to drop, you'll be needing suitcases full to do your marketing.

But the rise in Interweave subscriptions is serious.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That teenager was Shirley Temple. I believe the movie was the Bachelor and the Bobby Soxer.
> Did you have a nice diner last night Empress Purl?


You're right - the recently late, formerly great Shirley Temple! Thank you, Empress Patty.

We had a lovely dinner last night, especially lovely since I made hardly any of it myself.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Love me like a rock of ages, she loves me.

You're thinking of Me & Julio down by the schoolyard.



SQM said:


> Paul Simon but I dont remember the name. "Julio" ??????


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Love me like a rock of ages, she loves me.
> 
> You're thinking of Me & Julio down by the schoolyard.


Nice singing damemary. You sure can carry a tune!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You're right - the recently late, formerly great Shirley Temple! Thank you, Empress Patty.
> 
> We had a lovely dinner last night, especially lovely since I made hardly any of it myself.


Sounds like a nice time, Purl. Maybe you can carry on the festivities.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment, but my voice is not good. hugs



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Nice singing damemary. You sure can carry a tune!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sounds like a nice time, Purl. Maybe we can carry on the festivities here this evening with a little merriment. Maybe a Mardi Gras theme. Why wait until Tuesday.


Oh Cheeky, great idea! We can have Paul Simon play.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh Cheeky, great idea! We can have Paul Simon play.


I'll bring the intoxicants but only for those who have not been naughty toward me. Hear that KGB???????


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I'll bring the intoxicants but only for those who have not been naughty toward me. Hear that KGB???????


You don't think that she is going to admit to reading these pages. 
It only comes out when she forgets and quotes a post that was made on a Lib thread.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sounds like a nice time, Purl. Maybe we can carry on the festivities here this evening with a little merriment. Maybe a Mardi Gras theme. Why wait until Tuesday.


Cheeky, this would be a wonderful idea - I love New Orleans - and I'm certainly dressed for it, but believe it or not, I have homework to do, an entire novel that I haven't started yet by Tuesday (I'm reading it, not writing it). Have fun, though, and I'll join you from time to time. But no beads for me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Nice singing damemary. You sure can carry a tune!


You're very funny tonight. Start celebrating Mardi Gras a little early?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And add Art for Bridge over Troubled Water.......Kodachrome....any others?



BrattyPatty said:


> Oh Cheeky, great idea! We can have Paul Simon play.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> And add Art for Bridge over Troubled Water.......Kodachrome....any others?


We can't forget Me & Julio and You Can Call Me Al.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> We can't forget Me & Julio and You Can Call Me Al.


Very fond of Mrs. Robinson.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Very fond of Mrs. Robinson.


I can't think of one song by him that I don't like.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Me too, Brat. He and they were great.

There is a new broadway show about Motown. No plot all great music. Come on down or up this summer, Comrades, and PP and I will show you the town and cap it off with the musical.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Me too, Brat. He and they were great.
> 
> There is a new broadway show about Motown. No plot all great music. Come on down or up this summer, Comrades, and PP and I will show you the town and cap it off with the musical.


I would LOVE that show! I Saw Jersey Boys and liked that .
But I am a huge fan of Motown.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Cheeky, this would be a wonderful idea - I love New Orleans - and I'm certainly dressed for it, but believe it or not, I have homework to do, an entire novel that I haven't started yet by Tuesday (I'm reading it, not writing it). Have fun, though, and I'll join you from time to time. But no beads for me.


Now see, I haven't been to NO. 
I would have loved it in my younger days. I probably still would just in the daylight hours now.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Well I am serious about the Comrades coming to New York City this summer for a long weekend. I may be able to get access at a time share or I will pledge to find you all great accommodations. PP and I can give you a tour of the city - sort of an off-the-beaten-path tour and then we can cruise into all the great LYSs. Well?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Me too, Brat. He and they were great.
> 
> There is a new broadway show about Motown. No plot all great music. Come on down or up this summer, Comrades, and PP and I will show you the town and cap it off with the musical.


The Dirty Dancing show was like that. 
I was pretty disappointed. It would have been fine if I had a tip off in advance that it was all songs with just a line here or there from the movie. 
Not being aware that it was all songs left me wanting more.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Well I am serious about the Comrades coming to New York City this summer for a long weekend. I may be able to get access at a time share or I will pledge to find you all great accommodations. PP and I can give you a tour of the city - sort of an off-the-beaten-path tour and then we can cruise into all the great LYSs. Well?


That sounds great!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> The Dirty Dancing show was like that.
> I was pretty disappointed. It would have been fine if I had a tip off in advance that it was all songs with just a line here or there from the movie.
> Not being aware that it was all songs left me wanting more.


That happened to me when I saw Les Miserables. My daughter treated me to the play and after about 15 minutes I asked her if they ever spoke in this play. 
I really did like it though.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Brat can I count you in for real? As soon as I see there is a real interest, I will organize the event. 

I will not suggest hearing an opera. (not the season, even if you wanted to)


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Ask you pronounce the name of a place in Wales? I'm not that mean. But you go pretty far back in terms of knowing where your ancestors lived, at least compared to me.


I guess I am lucky there, the history of Western Australia mentions both my maternal and paternal families in detail. My maternal grandmother, her brother and two sisters travelled to WA from Victoria in the 1880 to become teachers in York, and their history is documented. Similarly, my paternal family history could be said to be the history of WA. GGG grandfather had a Perth suburb named after him, he owned a prominent hotel in early Perth. The Welsh side of the family, the Jones, have a shop in Guildford with a prominently displayed sign reading 'Jones of Guildford, since 1829'. Perth was originally settled in 1829. There are plenty of us around, including one lady who wears the Burka. She has the same surname and we share the same GGG grandfather. I found that very interesting.

The great grandfather who was a convict was very interesting. He had a family in Ireland whom he left behind when he was transported to WA. He was granted a ticket of leave and had a second family in WA. He then traveled to Queensland where he had a third family. I found this out because I met a woman with the same surname as his and we got talking, comparing family histories. We then realised we were talking about the same man. I think his experience of three families is not unique amongst convicts who were transported though.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Ms. Eve, you spun the most interesting tale of the evening so far.

I know so little about the geographical structure of OZ so for awhile, until I learn, don't abbreviate please and try to explain where the place is. (Latitude and Longitude would be most helpful. : )


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I guess I am lucky there, the history of Western Australia mentions both my maternal and paternal families in detail. My maternal grandmother, her brother and two sisters travelled to WA from Victoria in the 1880 to become teachers in York, and their history is documented. Similarly, my paternal family history could be said to be the history of WA. GGG grandfather had a Perth suburb named after him, he owned a prominent hotel in early Perth. The Welsh side of the family, the Jones, have a shop in Guildford with a prominently displayed sign reading 'Jones of Guildford, since 1829'. Perth was originally settled in 1829. There are plenty of us around, including one lady who wears the Burka. She has the same surname and we share the same GGG grandfather. I found that very interesting.
> 
> The great grandfather who was a convict was very interesting. He had a family in Ireland whom he left behind when he was transported to WA. He was granted a ticket of leave and had a second family in WA. He then traveled to Queensland where he had a third family. I found this out because I met a woman with the same surname as his and we got talking, comparing family histories. We then realised we were talking about the same man. I think his experience of three families is not unique amongst convicts who were transported though.


Wonderful story. I wouldn't mind seeing the film version. And now I know what a ticket-of-leave man is.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I guess I am lucky there, the history of Western Australia mentions both my maternal and paternal families in detail. My maternal grandmother, her brother and two sisters travelled to WA from Victoria in the 1880 to become teachers in York, and their history is documented. Similarly, my paternal family history could be said to be the history of WA. GGG grandfather had a Perth suburb named after him, he owned a prominent hotel in early Perth. The Welsh side of the family, the Jones, have a shop in Guildford with a prominently displayed sign reading 'Jones of Guildford, since 1829'. Perth was originally settled in 1829. There are plenty of us around, including one lady who wears the Burka. She has the same surname and we share the same GGG grandfather. I found that very interesting.
> 
> The great grandfather who was a convict was very interesting. He had a family in Ireland whom he left behind when he was transported to WA. He was granted a ticket of leave and had a second family in WA. He then traveled to Queensland where he had a third family. I found this out because I met a woman with the same surname as his and we got talking, comparing family histories. We then realised we were talking about the same man. I think his experience of three families is not unique amongst convicts who were transported though.


I do think that you are correct about the theory of transported folks having several families. There is something about being ripped from one's homeland that skews the way that people live. 
Even if someone is desperate in their leaving home, yet has come to the choice over time it seems to have a fully different effect than if thre is little or no choice.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cracking the secrets to our past is amazing! I got back to 1845 on my mother's side of the family. I have my dad's side traced back to Longford, Ireland. There are actually distant relatives there who confirmed my findings. I would love to meet them one day.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me too. He's a favorite.



BrattyPatty said:


> I can't think of one song by him that I don't like.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like fun but it's a major excursion from AZ. Keep me on the list.



SQM said:


> Well I am serious about the Comrades coming to New York City this summer for a long weekend. I may be able to get access at a time share or I will pledge to find you all great accommodations. PP and I can give you a tour of the city - sort of an off-the-beaten-path tour and then we can cruise into all the great LYSs. Well?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Sounds like fun but it's a major excursion from AZ. Keep me on the list.


I'll try to make it - after all, it's a short trip - but even I can't commit to it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'll try to make it - after all, it's a short trip - but even I can't commit to it.


I haven't done any traveling during the summer in about ten years and that was torture. 
I am up for something in cooler months though.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Testing my new avatar. It looked pretty dark. Whoops. Really dark - it shows in my profile but not here. Back to the drawing board, and back to Delilah.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Autumn in New York is the best of the best. So I can arrange for then.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This Thursday 03/06/14 there will be a special on MSNBC at 8:00 central time, called "Why We Did It" narrated by Rachel Maddow. It is about the Iraq war. I think it will be worth watching.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I chose a nap today and I'm not in the mood to look at an old feckless war when the Ukraine is getting so much attention. I hate war in general, and the sabre-rattling makes me want to collect all their weapons and make them sit in the corner.



NJG said:


> This Thursday 03/06/14 there will be a special on MSNBC at 8:00 central time, called "Why We Did It" narrated by Rachel Maddow. It is about the Iraq war. I think it will be worth watching.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I chose a nap today and I'm not in the mood to look at an old feckless war when the Ukraine is getting so much attention. I hate war in general, and the sabre-rattling makes me want to collect all their weapons and make them sit in the corner.


I think it is about the lead up and propaganda...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I chose a nap today and I'm not in the mood to look at an old feckless war when the Ukraine is getting so much attention. I hate war in general, and the sabre-rattling makes me want to collect all their weapons and make them sit in the corner.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I think it is about the lead up and propaganda...


That would make me want to give them a spanking, though I would have settled for a time-out.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

OccupyLondon presents:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> OccupyLondon presents:


Occupy London is very funny; so is Mr. "I was against it before I was for it."


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Occupy London is very funny; so is Mr. "I was against it before I was for it."


They get right to the point.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope everyone is following The Secret Lives of Sheep. It's brilliant, and it gets better every week (it's up to #33).


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope everyone is following The Secret Lives of Sheep. It's brilliant, and it gets better every week (it's up to #33).


What is The Secret Lives of Sheep?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What is The Secret Lives of Sheep?


It's a weekly thread on KP. Every Friday someone named bmeredith posts a series of sheep photos with captions. They're brilliant. She refuses to consider publishing them, but they really belong in a book.

Just search for Secret lives of sheep, and a whole list shows up, except #1, which is titled "If We Only Knew What They Were Thinking."

These are right up your alley. Actually, everyone's alley.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Does anyone know where Janet Cooke is? She's been away for days.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Does anyone know where Janet Cooke is? She's been away for days.


I will join Sheep now.

Her Grace thinks that Cooke may be on vacation. It is nice to se that people notice others' absences here.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Does anyone know where Janet Cooke is? She's been away for days.


I noticed that and sent her a PM a couple days ago, haven't heard back


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I found it and it is great. What pictures! What captions! Right up Knitters' Ridge.



Poor Purl said:


> It's a weekly thread on KP. Every Friday someone named bmeredith posts a series of sheep photos with captions. They're brilliant. She refuses to consider publishing them, but they really belong in a book.
> 
> Just search for Secret lives of sheep, and a whole list shows up, except #1, which is titled "If We Only Knew What They Were Thinking."
> 
> These are right up your alley. Actually, everyone's alley.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think she was on vacation.



Poor Purl said:


> Does anyone know where Janet Cooke is? She's been away for days.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We've bonded well.



SQM said:


> I will join Sheep now.
> 
> Her Grace thinks that Cooke may be on vacation. It is nice to se that people notice others' absences here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Does anyone know where Janet Cooke is? She's been away for days.


She may be taking a sanity break from this place like I have been lol.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Can you tell us where to find sanity? Good to see you Patty.



BrattyPatty said:


> She may be taking a sanity break from this place like I have been lol.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I found it and it is great. What pictures! What captions! Right up Knitters' Ridge.


She told me - when I tried to push her to publish - that she gets all the pictures on the internet and wouldn't feel right using them for personal gain. The captions are all her own, and they're marvelous.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Can you tell us where to find sanity? Good to see you Patty.


Yes, Patty, where is sanity? Or at least a sanity clause. (Chico Marx: "Ha ha. You can't fool me. There ain't no Sanity Clause.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Another duplicate. Here it comes:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Would somebody watch this and tell me whether it's real or a trick? If it's a trick, it's a pretty good one.

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/18e820ec3f/between-two-ferns-with-zach-galifianakis-president-barack-obama


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, cube, another double.

[/url]








[/quote]


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Would somebody watch this and tell me whether it's real or a trick? If it's a trick, it's a pretty good one.
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/18e820ec3f/between-two-ferns-with-zach-galifianakis-president-barack-obama


Checked online and the show is real.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Checked online and the show is real.


Obama actually did that interview? He was very funny. Gotta post it on ACA is working. Thanks.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Obama actually did that interview? He was very funny. Gotta post it on ACA is working. Thanks.


yeah. He did it to get kids to sign up for ACA. Go on YouTube and you can see other Between the Fern shows. I assume the whole interview was scripted.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> yeah. He did it to get kids to sign up for ACA. Go on YouTube and you can see other Between the Fern shows. I assume the whole interview was scripted.


It may have been scripted, but he read his lines perfectly. Just like Clint Eastwood in Between the Chairs.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

http://time.com/20141/obama-on-between-two-ferns-zach-galifianakis/

Here is a bit of info on what was behind the interview. Of course it is going viral, which was the intent.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, Patty, where is sanity? Or at least a sanity clause. (Chico Marx: "Ha ha. You can't fool me. There ain't no Sanity Clause.)


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Purl, you have the best quotes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombat combat has been cubed?



Poor Purl said:


> Oh, cube, another double.
> 
> [/url]


[/quote]


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Funny and gutsy.



Poor Purl said:


> Obama actually did that interview? He was very funny. Gotta post it on ACA is working. Thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess being President for a term and a half under siege by the TeaParty is great practice for standup comedy. This can only get better.



SQM said:


> yeah. He did it to get kids to sign up for ACA. Go on YouTube and you can see other Between the Fern shows. I assume the whole interview was scripted.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Much better than Clint.



Poor Purl said:


> It may have been scripted, but he read his lines perfectly. Just like Clint Eastwood in Between the Chairs.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Much better than Clint.


Eastwood showed himself to be the doddering old man he is, rather than the handsome romantic he used to seem to be. Obama, on the other hand ....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Eastwood showed himself to be the doddering old man he is, rather than the handsome romantic he used to seem to be. Obama, on the other hand ....


....just gets better.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> ....just gets better.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This guy reminds me of Joe Biden. Just had to share it with all of you. It's pretty funny. :thumbup:

No harm in trying

Even at our age, if you own a convertible you're still ready to roll .

JUST REMEMBER GUY'S, YOU AIN'T GET'N ANY YOUNGER

Turn Up The Sound and Listen To the Classic Song ... "Only You" 
http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/ItXKGyO6cRA?rel=0


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> ....just gets better.


Yes, he is aging very well. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But a convertible can only enhance your allure.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> This guy reminds me of Joe Biden. Just had to share it with all of you. It's pretty funny. :thumbup:
> 
> No harm in trying
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> But a convertible can only enhance your allure.


Not with those teeth of his.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe a Corvette convertible would help....or a bag over his head and a gag.



Poor Purl said:


> Not with those teeth of his.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Maybe a Corvette convertible would help....or a bag over his head and a gag.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Quiet night last night.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I know you're not complaining.



Janet Cooke said:


> Quiet night last night.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I know you're not complaining.


Not I, I made a pot of coffee realized I was too tired to stay up and away I went.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

How has Our Cooke been doing? Shall we discuss the weather? 20 in NYC presently. Blah.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> How has Our Cooke been doing? Shall we discuss the weather? 20 in NYC presently. Blah.


Other than not being able to find anything interesting to talk about I am doing very well. 
I bought the book that someone on the Paula Deen thread recommended The New Jim Crow by Michelle Alexander. While I was at it I picked up a One Skein Wonder book for sock yarn. Love those quickie projects.

It is cold here again, with bits of snow and this weekend I am going to a flower show. I am hoping to convince the younger generation that we NEED a "free form" flower garden in the front yard. If we make it large enough I can use less mowing as a selling point. YAY.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> How has Our Cooke been doing? Shall we discuss the weather? 20 in NYC presently. Blah.


I'm dreaming of a white Purim. This Sunday, the best Jewish holiday of the year. We are required to drink, in fact to get so drunk you can't tell the difference between Mordecai (Jewish hero) and Haman (Persian villain). Kids (and plenty of adults) dress up in costume for synagogue service and everyone make noise when Haman's name is read aloud. Another requirement (this is, after all, a _Jewish_ holiday) is gifts of food to friends; also charity to the poor.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Other than not being able to find anything interesting to talk about I am doing very well.
> I bought the book that someone on the Paula Deen thread recommended The New Jim Crow by Michelle Alexander. While I was at it I picked up a One Skein Wonder book for sock yarn. Love those quickie projects.
> 
> It is cold here again, with bits of snow and this weekend I am going to a flower show. I am hoping to convince the younger generation that we NEED a "free form" flower garden in the front yard. If we make it large enough I can use less mowing as a selling point. YAY.


If you need something to talk about, check in on the Domestic Violence thread. Most of the stories have happy - or at least not terrible - endings, but some are truly horror stories. And so far not a single poster has said "This doesn't belong on a knitting forum." There's also a lot of information being given, mainly by women who volunteer at shelters.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> If you need something to talk about, check in on the Domestic Violence thread. Most of the stories have happy - or at least not terrible - endings, but some are truly horror stories. And so far not a single poster has said "This doesn't belong on a knitting forum." There's also a lot of information being given, mainly by women who volunteer at shelters.


Has anyone suggested yet that the problem is the abusers weren't spanked enough as kids?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Has anyone suggested yet that the problem is the abusers weren't spanked enough as kids?


Not so far.

I once heard a statistic that at least 95% of prison convicts had been physically disciplined as children. That sure did a lot of good!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Other than not being able to find anything interesting to talk about I am doing very well.
> I bought the book that someone on the Paula Deen thread recommended The New Jim Crow by Michelle Alexander. While I was at it I picked up a One Skein Wonder book for sock yarn. Love those quickie projects.
> 
> It is cold here again, with bits of snow and this weekend I am going to a flower show. I am hoping to convince the younger generation that we NEED a "free form" flower garden in the front yard. If we make it large enough I can use less mowing as a selling point. YAY.


Are you planning on moving - downsizing? I am not sure if you are married or not. Hard to tell. I feel like I have been MIA but our main editor is rushing us to work on our manuscript while many chapters are sitting on the lesser editor's desk for months. Just finished a three hour phone conference with my co-author. Now lunch time then sloth time. What type of projects are in the one-skein book. Easy or hard?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Has anyone suggested yet that the problem is the abusers weren't spanked enough as kids?


Cooke is always so droll. Love ya!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Cooke is always so droll. Love ya!


Occasionally, there is someone around here on KP who extolls the virtues of spanking. 
I could never see the sense of teaching a person that a bigger person can hit you if they say it is to teach you a lesson. 
Just me. I don't get far with that logic, because those who liking hitting smaller people figure I am just a wacky lib.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Are you planning on moving - downsizing? I am not sure if you are married or not. Hard to tell. I feel like I have been MIA but our main editor is rushing us to work on our manuscript while many chapters are sitting on the lesser editor's desk for months. Just finished a three hour phone conference with my co-author. Now lunch time then sloth time. What type of projects are in the one-skein book. Easy or hard?


Not I, I am hoping that this is my last home before a nursing home. 
There are hedges and hedges and more hedges; I want to be rid of those and make the lawn look like someone loves it. 
The backyard is a loss cuz of the little darling who lives upstairs.

A few years ago I bought a house with an "in law apt" for me and three additional bedrooms upstairs for my daughter and her family.

You should write about the fun and educational experience of hanging out on a knitting site. 
Make sure you change the names to protect the ugly inside and out.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Occasionally, there is someone around here on KP who extolls the virtues of spanking.
> I could never see the sense of teaching a person that a bigger person can hit you if they say it is to teach you a lesson.
> Just me. I don't get far with that logic, because those who liking hitting smaller people figure I am just a wacky lib.


The smaller person learns a very useful lesson: that when s/he's a big person it will be okay to hit smaller people.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Not I, I am hoping that this is my last home before a nursing home.
> There are hedges and hedges and more hedges; I want to be rid of those and make the lawn look like someone loves it.
> The backyard is a loss cuz of the little darling who lives upstairs.
> 
> ...


I want to write a blog but don't know about the technicalities of doing so. Your house sounds incredible.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I want to write a blog but don't know about the technicalities of doing so. Your house sounds incredible.


Oh, it's a pissah.

Have you checked out wordpress?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I love your Mass. accent. I lived in Cambridge - Harvard Square - for 10 years and assiduously held on to my Chicago accent. I knew Resourceful Cooke could solve my problem. Will see what Wordpress is.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I love your Mass. accent. I lived in Cambridge - Harvard Square - for 10 years and assiduously held on to my Chicago accent. I knew Resourceful Cooke could solve my problem. Will see what Wordpress is.


I am not sure that they are taking on new bloggers, but, there are a million out there.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I will have to research this. What exact keyword do I use to Google?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I will have to research this. What exact keyword do I use to Google?


http://blog.crazyegg.com/2011/12/01/most-unique-blogs-2011/

http://blogspottemplates.blogspot.com/

This is one of my favorites... 
http://mutterschwester.wordpress.com/glad-i-saw-it/
I would just keep on following the links of those that I liked that give lists of those they like...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> http://blog.crazyegg.com/2011/12/01/most-unique-blogs-2011/
> 
> http://blogspottemplates.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


Thank you, My Friend, for the links. I picture you that capable child who cast on the stitches, on that spool we used to play with, for all your friends.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've come to hate grass....all that mowing and trim and no color. First I started out adding larger and larger beds. Then in AZ I discovered xeriscape. We use rocks with native plants and I love it.



Janet Cooke said:


> Other than not being able to find anything interesting to talk about I am doing very well.
> I bought the book that someone on the Paula Deen thread recommended The New Jim Crow by Michelle Alexander. While I was at it I picked up a One Skein Wonder book for sock yarn. Love those quickie projects.
> 
> It is cold here again, with bits of snow and this weekend I am going to a flower show. I am hoping to convince the younger generation that we NEED a "free form" flower garden in the front yard. If we make it large enough I can use less mowing as a selling point. YAY.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Never heard of it, but it sounds like great fun! Thanks for more interesting information.



Poor Purl said:


> I'm dreaming of a white Purim. This Sunday, the best Jewish holiday of the year. We are required to drink, in fact to get so drunk you can't tell the difference between Mordecai (Jewish hero) and Haman (Persian villain). Kids (and plenty of adults) dress up in costume for synagogue service and everyone make noise when Haman's name is read aloud. Another requirement (this is, after all, a _Jewish_ holiday) is gifts of food to friends; also charity to the poor.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I recommend it highly.



Poor Purl said:


> If you need something to talk about, check in on the Domestic Violence thread. Most of the stories have happy - or at least not terrible - endings, but some are truly horror stories. And so far not a single poster has said "This doesn't belong on a knitting forum." There's also a lot of information being given, mainly by women who volunteer at shelters.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yep. And they were slapped in the head....not sure if that was WOW.



Janet Cooke said:


> Has anyone suggested yet that the problem is the abusers weren't spanked enough as kids?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They weren't spanked hard enough?



Poor Purl said:


> Not so far.
> 
> I once heard a statistic that at least 95% of prison convicts had been physically disciplined as children. That sure did a lot of good!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Never heard of it, but it sounds like great fun! Thanks for more interesting information.


 You get dirty, and besides, the pig likes it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Tell us about your work. Sounds interesting.



SQM said:


> Are you planning on moving - downsizing? I am not sure if you are married or not. Hard to tell. I feel like I have been MIA but our main editor is rushing us to work on our manuscript while many chapters are sitting on the lesser editor's desk for months. Just finished a three hour phone conference with my co-author. Now lunch time then sloth time. What type of projects are in the one-skein book. Easy or hard?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Makes me crazy too. Idiocy.


Janet Cooke said:


> Occasionally, there is someone around here on KP who extolls the virtues of spanking.
> I could never see the sense of teaching a person that a bigger person can hit you if they say it is to teach you a lesson.
> Just me. I don't get far with that logic, because those who liking hitting smaller people figure I am just a wacky lib.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But the pig usually turns into sausage.



Poor Purl said:


> You get dirty, and besides, the pig likes it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Having grass in Az. is so silly and it always looks wrong, not to mention a waste of water. Going native looks so much better.

Is anyone following "The Case of the Ghost Plane" on CNN? Of course there are some great theories being considered. My elderly bro is voting on a "mother ship".


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Tell us about your work. Sounds interesting.


No it is not interesting - no sex, violence or old aged pensioners knitting are in the textbook, so it is very, very dull.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Why are there always kids who back up the worst bully and laugh when he hits smaller kids? I think they believe he'll protect them, at least from his own bullying.
> 
> There have been other polite presidents (JFK comes to mind) but nobody waved confederate flags at the White House, or shouted "you lie" at public speeches. No, with Obama it's his race.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thank you, My Friend, for the links. I picture you that capable child who cast on the stitches, on that spool we used to play with, for all your friends.


It was annoying and yet amusing today, my son signed the lease for his new home (Thank you, God) and we took a quick load and a quicker tour of his brand new, never ever been lived in place, I was termed nosy for checking out the laundry room and trash space. I always believed I was simply curious. 
I love for someone to mention something and send me scurrying for info. It is just how I am built, now if I could just remember some of it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> They weren't spanked hard enough?


Probably not. One man told me his father kept a switch - a long thin greenish piece of wood that was used to hit the children. This man never went to prison, but he used physical punishment on his kids.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I want to write a blog but don't know about the technicalities of doing so. Your house sounds incredible.


The incredible thing, and I know I say this to everyone's utter boredom, is the joy of seeing that youngest of my grands each day.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> But the pig usually turns into sausage.


That's after the holiday ends. In the meantime, he's drunk as a skunk.

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> It was annoying and yet amusing today, my son signed the lease for his new home (Thank you, God) and we took a quick load and a quicker tour of his brand new, never ever been lived in place, I was termed nosy for checking out the laundry room and trash space. I always believed I was simply curious.
> I love for someone to mention something and send me scurrying for info. It is just how I am built, now if I could just remember some of it.


Mazel tov to your son! How excited for him to have a new and beautiful house! You sound like an information hound that likes playing fetch with digital info.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> The incredible thing, and I know I say this to everyone's utter boredom, is the joy of seeing that youngest of my grands each day.


Not boring at all. I wish I could have similar joy.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> The incredible thing, and I know I say this to everyone's utter boredom, is the joy of seeing that youngest of my grands each day.


I cannot visualize you as a grandma. I guess I am channeling the young Cooke with rolled up denims and white oversized shirt. Of course saddle shoes and a pony tail. Blondish. How good is my channeling?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi, Designer. Haven't see you in a while.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I cannot visualize you as a grandma. I guess I am channeling the young Cooke with rolled up denims and white oversized shirt. Of course saddle shoes and a pony tail. Blondish. How good is my channeling?


I hope you have your remote handy! ;-)


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That's after the holiday ends. In the meantime, he's drunk as a skunk.
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Oh boy, that's really making the sausage.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm fascinated, in a morbid way. It seems to me now that it was hijacked in some way and forced to fly off course. I also think it exploded violently at some height causing debree to be disbursed in small pieces over a large distance.

I'm not surprised that no one has claimed responsibility. I always that that was dumb. "Hey, come catch me."

Any other thoughts?



SQM said:


> Having grass in Az. is so silly and it always looks wrong, not to mention a waste of water. Going native looks so much better.
> 
> Is anyone following "The Case of the Ghost Plane" on CNN? Of course there are some great theories being considered. My elderly bro is voting on a "mother ship".


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't imagine you working on something disinteresting and dull.



SQM said:


> No it is not interesting - no sex, violence or old aged pensioners knitting are in the textbook, so it is very, very dull.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My husband and his brother lived in the country and were naughty, at best.

One day his Mom (5 kids) had it. "Wait til your father gets home." They figured that wasn't good. They were quiet and worried all day.

Dad finally got home, tired from working a long day, wishing to watch a baseball game, finding the bad boys story. "Well you boys go out in the woods and find a real good switch."

What makes a 'good switch?' Probably won't work if we tell him we can't find one. So they slowly bring back a switch.

Their Dad (a wise and crafty man) said, 'That is a good switch, after whipping it through the air several times.' Then he placed it carefully on the mantle and watched the game in quiet. It may still be there.

Sometimes the imagination is the best punishment of all.



Poor Purl said:


> Probably not. One man told me his father kept a switch - a long thin greenish piece of wood that was used to hit the children. This man never went to prison, but he used physical punishment on his kids.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can certainly relate. I'm too far away to see mine often. Enjoy....as I'm sure you do.



Janet Cooke said:


> The incredible thing, and I know I say this to everyone's utter boredom, is the joy of seeing that youngest of my grands each day.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> My husband and his brother lived in the country and were naughty, at best.
> 
> One day his Mom (5 kids) had it. "Wait til your father gets home." They figured that wasn't good. They were quiet and worried all day.
> 
> ...


I love that story. When our son was very young, he was usually well-behaved but once in a while would try to find our limits. When it got close to being too much, one of us would say, "Okay, I'm going to count to 3." We never ever got to 3. (We also never said what would happen if we did get there.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love it.



Poor Purl said:


> I love that story. When our son was very young, he was usually well-behaved but once in a while would try to find our limits. When it got close to being too much, one of us would say, "Okay, I'm going to count to 3." We never ever got to 3. (We also never said what would happen if we did get there.)


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I love that story. When our son was very young, he was usually well-behaved but once in a while would try to find our limits. When it got close to being too much, one of us would say, "Okay, I'm going to count to 3." We never ever got to 3. (We also never said what would happen if we did get there.)


My daughter uses the count to three method, I think she employs it too often, as I often tell her he is hers, we all just do our best. She is exceedingly patient, probably the best of the three of us about not showing her annoyance. My little guy goes on the time out seat when the count is too fast.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> My daughter uses the count to three method, I think she employs it too often, as I often tell her he is hers, we all just do our best. She is exceedingly patient, probably the best of the three of us about not showing her annoyance. My little guy goes on the time out seat when the count is too fast.


If the count to three method has been working, then it's not too often. If it hasn't been working, it would be a good idea to stop.

You can use the "brella" method: when our two cats got into spots they weren't permitted to be in (the living room, where they destroyed the upholstery), I'd get a large umbrella and chase them back to where they belonged. The second time I said I was getting the umbrella, one of them immediately ran back "home," and after that all I had to do was say "brella," and she would go back. She, unfortunately, died young. Her sister never listens to anyone or anything; we have to keep doors shut tight, but since she sleeps about 20 hours a day, she hardly ever gets in trouble any more.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> I can't imagine you working on something disinteresting and dull.


Like Cooke remarked - change your remote. It is tres dull but maybe not to reading instructor nerds.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I love that story. When our son was very young, he was usually well-behaved but once in a while would try to find our limits. When it got close to being too much, one of us would say, "Okay, I'm going to count to 3." We never ever got to 3. (We also never said what would happen if we did get there.)


My first laugh du jour. We did the exact same thing with the exact same outcome. I never had a clue what I would have done if my daughter was clever or brave enough to let me get to 3. Now I would shout Boo!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It sure keeps you on your toes inventing new schemes to prevent mayhem of one kind and another.



Poor Purl said:


> If the count to three method has been working, then it's not too often. If it hasn't been working, it would be a good idea to stop.
> 
> You can use the "brella" method: when our two cats got into spots they weren't permitted to be in (the living room, where they destroyed the upholstery), I'd get a large umbrella and chase them back to where they belonged. The second time I said I was getting the umbrella, one of them immediately ran back "home," and after that all I had to do was say "brella," and she would go back. She, unfortunately, died young. Her sister never listens to anyone or anything; we have to keep doors shut tight, but since she sleeps about 20 hours a day, she hardly ever gets in trouble any more.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Does anyone else find it disconcerting that the entire group of RWNs has been among the missing for so long? It makes me wonder what they're planning. Not just the usual suspects, but the Wombat, who had been very vocal and suddenly disappeared (TuffIvy never stayed around long). The PM system must be really busy these days.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> It sure keeps you on your toes inventing new schemes to prevent mayhem of one kind and another.


Isn't that what mothers are for? And then grandmothers come in and ruin it all.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Does anyone else find it disconcerting that the entire group of RWNs has been among the missing for so long? It makes me wonder what they're planning. Not just the usual suspects, but the Wombat, who had been very vocal and suddenly disappeared (TuffIvy never stayed around long). The PM system must be really busy these days.


They were all aboard the missing plane. If not I will issue a call for them to come back:

Yo Righties:

We know you conspired to leave us so that we would use our barbed comments on each other. But that is not happening. I will ask my comrades if we should apologize to you all - wait a moment - the response was " F*&^ No" . So we will have to do without you it looks like. Maybe our paths will cross on the thread "Dish Cloth or Wash Cloth: Which one is best done in Mink and Cashmere?". Happy Trails to you all and when you come to a fork in the road - choose the left path.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think they are wrapped in denim & pearls licking their wounds. I'm enjoying the moment. I have no doubt that we will respond appropriately when the time comes.



Poor Purl said:


> Does anyone else find it disconcerting that the entire group of RWNs has been among the missing for so long? It makes me wonder what they're planning. Not just the usual suspects, but the Wombat, who had been very vocal and suddenly disappeared (TuffIvy never stayed around long). The PM system must be really busy these days.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> They were all aboard the missing plane. If not I will issue a call for them to come back:
> 
> Yo Righties:
> 
> We know you conspired to leave us so that we would use our barbed comments on each other. But that is not happening. I will ask my comrades if we should apologize to you all - wait a moment - the response was " F*&^ No" . So we will have to do without you it looks like. Maybe our paths will cross on the thread "Dish Cloth or Wash Cloth: Which one is best done in Mink and Cashmere?". Happy Trails to you all and when you come to a fork in the road - choose the left path.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Never mind. Apparently KPG was away for a few days, so they didn't know what to be nasty about. They're all gathered together on FF reading things like http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative/2013/04/obamas-real-name-bari-shabazz-2628558.html , which "proves" that Obama is the "love child" of Malcolm X.

And if you're watching, KPG, I barely looked at the messages there. Last time I looked, they were all about cream cheese recipes, not a topic I find interesting.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> They were all aboard the missing plane. If not I will issue a call for them to come back:
> 
> Yo Righties:
> 
> We know you conspired to leave us so that we would use our barbed comments on each other. But that is not happening. I will ask my comrades if we should apologize to you all - wait a moment - the response was " F*&^ No" . So we will have to do without you it looks like. Maybe our paths will cross on the thread "Dish Cloth or Wash Cloth: Which one is best done in Mink and Cashmere?". Happy Trails to you all and when you come to a fork in the road - choose the left path.


Better yet, stick that fork in them; they're done.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think they are wrapped in denim & pearls licking their wounds. I'm enjoying the moment. I have no doubt that we will respond appropriately when the time comes.


They will probably respond *in*appropriately. The mental picture of them licking their wounds is nauseating.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry. I made myself sick too.



Poor Purl said:


> They will probably respond *in*appropriately. The mental picture of them licking their wounds is nauseating.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

The Belt Method: my young neice was having dinner with GM, GF & me. She was giving us a really bad time! GM said: " well I guess FaFa wil have to take off his belt. SNAP, his belt was off with a really BIG SNAP! Neice sat up straight & began eating. Dad relaced his belt & we had peace! He NEVER actually used it but we were never sure! Funny, tho, I was in my mid 20s & I reacted the same as my neice!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

ann seal said:


> The Belt Method: my young neice was having dinner with GM, GF & me. She was giving us a really bad time! GM said: " well I guess FaFa wil have to take off his belt. SNAP, his belt was off with a really BIG SNAP! Neice sat up straight & began eating. Dad relaced his belt & we had peace! He NEVER actually used it but we were never sure! Funny, tho, I was in my mid 20s & I reacted the same as my neice!


My father did that, too. "I'm gonna get my strap," he would say, and unbuckle his belt. He never hit anyone, ever, even with his hand, but somehow the Belt Method worked.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> My father did that, too. "I'm gonna get my strap," he would say, and unbuckle his belt. He never hit anyone, ever, even with his hand, but somehow the Belt Method worked.


Ahh! the wisdom of the last generation!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Does anyone else find it disconcerting that the entire group of RWNs has been among the missing for so long? It makes me wonder what they're planning. Not just the usual suspects, but the Wombat, who had been very vocal and suddenly disappeared (TuffIvy never stayed around long). The PM system must be really busy these days.


Maybe they are just enjoying the piece of us not being on "conservative" threads.

Damn, peace.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Never mind. Apparently KPG was away for a few days, so they didn't know what to be nasty about. They're all gathered together on FF reading things like http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative/2013/04/obamas-real-name-bari-shabazz-2628558.html , which "proves" that Obama is the "love child" of Malcolm X.
> 
> And if you're watching, KPG, I barely looked at the messages there. Last time I looked, they were all about cream cheese recipes, not a topic I find interesting.


So they are reading sites that claim "they all look alike"?

It just goes to confirm the mentality of the group. 
Does no one say, "hey this stuff is bull puckey"?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> My father did that, too. "I'm gonna get my strap," he would say, and unbuckle his belt. He never hit anyone, ever, even with his hand, but somehow the Belt Method worked.


Somehow?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> So they are reading sites that claim "they all look alike"?
> 
> It just goes to confirm the mentality of the group.
> Does no one say, "hey this stuff is bull puckey"?


I didn't stick around long enough to find out, but I doubt it. They seem to swallow every insane story they can about Obama.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Somehow?


Well, my siblings and I would quiet down or stop fighting or whatever Dad wanted, even though he was the gentlest person around (Mom was more likely to spank, but she didn't scare us).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I say worse than that regularly. But I enjoy every moment they're gone.

I forget which thread at the moment, but there's a knitterinNebraska that should be part of their group.



Janet Cooke said:


> So they are reading sites that claim "they all look alike"?
> 
> It just goes to confirm the mentality of the group.
> Does no one say, "hey this stuff is bull puckey"?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Whatever. I feel like an ostrich with its head in the sand, but I need a break.



Poor Purl said:


> I didn't stick around long enough to find out, but I doubt it. They seem to swallow every insane story they can about Obama.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I say worse than that regularly. But I enjoy every moment they're gone.
> 
> I forget which thread at the moment, but there's a knitterinNebraska that should be part of their group.


It is wonderful to just babble on or bring up the most important topics of the day with equal enthusiasm, isn't it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I say worse than that regularly. But I enjoy every moment they're gone.
> 
> I forget which thread at the moment, but there's a knitterinNebraska that should be part of their group.


She's an odd duck. She's anti-Liberal about some issues but anti-Conservative about others. She sometimes even knows what she's talking about, but she would be more convincing if she didn't write as though she were shouting.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Whatever. I feel like an ostrich with its head in the sand, but I need a break.


It's been like a vacation, except for the anxiety about what they're going to pull when they get themselves reorganized. Oh, well, let's enjoy the peace while we have it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's been like a vacation, except for the anxiety about what they're going to pull when they get themselves reorganized. Oh, well, let's enjoy the peace while we have it.


Maybe now is the time for a bit of practice in ignoring crazies.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Maybe now is the time for a bit of practice in ignoring crazies.


As long as it doesn't involve playing scales or running two miles, I'm up for it. Just ignore them whatever they say? Good idea.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> As long as it doesn't involve playing scales or running two miles, I'm up for it. Just ignore them whatever they say? Good idea.


Easier said than done.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello from the frozen tundra, capital of the polar vortex. I'm visiting my sister and boiling water for tea for Cheeky and me!! We'll do the happy dance and talk and talk and talk. I haven't been here om KP for a few days, so later tonight I'll try to catch up a little. I did read a little of the innocuously-titled "Hobby Lobby" thread and knew where that would go before it happened.
Hope everyone is well!
Latergators


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It sure is. I feel free and happy. Happy dance, as Cheeky Blighter would say.

To bring up a topic I'm scaring myself with......Gov Jan Brewer of AZ (of the finger waving at President Obama on the tarmac at Sky Harbor) had announcement to the press that she was not running for re-election. (According to the AZ Constitution, she is not eligible to run. She was appointed to her first term when Janet Napolitano went to Homeland Security, now is serving second term.)

What do you think is going on?



Janet Cooke said:


> It is wonderful to just babble on or bring up the most important topics of the day with equal enthusiasm, isn't it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> She's an odd duck. She's anti-Liberal about some issues but anti-Conservative about others. She sometimes even knows what she's talking about, but she would be more convincing if she didn't write as though she were shouting.


The tone makes her seem to be a nut. No thought process I can see.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My thoughts exactly Empress Purl.



Poor Purl said:


> It's been like a vacation, except for the anxiety about what they're going to pull when they get themselves reorganized. Oh, well, let's enjoy the peace while we have it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, you are right.

I will try my darnedest to avoid engaging into any baiting from the usual suspects. They are invisible.

Please keep me honest.



Janet Cooke said:


> Maybe now is the time for a bit of practice in ignoring crazies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

One for all and all for one. Together we stand. (Can we talk about them among ourselves?)



Janet Cooke said:


> Easier said than done.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It's been like a vacation, except for the anxiety about what they're going to pull when they get themselves reorganized. Oh, well, let's enjoy the peace while we have it.


My search party found Wombat on Famous Quotes from the movies thread. She sounds like she is in a great mood and came up with a good movie quote.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Stick with Domestic Violence for a lift. I know that seems odd, but that serious topic seems to bring out the best in people.

Hugs to all.



alcameron said:


> Hello from the frozen tundra, capital of the polar vortex. I'm visiting my sister and boiling water for tea for Cheeky and me!! We'll do the happy dance and talk and talk and talk. I haven't been here om KP for a few days, so later tonight I'll try to catch up a little. I did read a little of the innocuously-titled "Hobby Lobby" thread and knew where that would go before it happened.
> Hope everyone is well!
> Latergators


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> One for all and all for one. Together we stand. (Can we talk about them among ourselves?)


That really just goads them on, but, what the heck, they are dogged anyway.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> It sure is. I feel free and happy. Happy dance, as Cheeky Blighter would say.
> 
> To bring up a topic I'm scaring myself with......Gov Jan Brewer of AZ (of the finger waving at President Obama on the tarmac at Sky Harbor) had announcement to the press that she was not running for re-election. (According to the AZ Constitution, she is not eligible to run. She was appointed to her first term when Janet Napolitano went to Homeland Security, now is serving second term.)
> 
> What do you think is going on?


I've lived in Arizona since 1962 and have observed and been part of politics here for quite a while. Governor Jan Brewer was elected as Secretary of State and assumed the governorship when Janet Napoliano abandoned us. She never was, nor is she now, qualified to be governor. We in Arizona have the gross misfortune of having her face and statements on TV ALL THE TIME. She's a puppet of the right-wingers in Arizona. Which is why, when asked for a statement about vetoing the most recent travesty, she claimed she had not read the bill and had to study it before making a decision. No, she needed to talk to her advisors. She knew very well what was in the bill. That she vetoed it was good. Thank you for that, Gov. But I don't believe for a moment it was for philosophical reasons - it was strictly a business decision. Arizona is deep into the "prisons for profit" business, which Jan Brewer supports. She recently put Child Protective Services under the governor's wing, ostensibly because of abuses in the system that "she didn't know about" though there is abundant proof she DID know about the problems and refused to act until it hit the news. She's a puppet and I'm so thankful she can't run again. Those of us who are tired of being embarrassed by people like her and our wonky legislature have an uphill battle this year, but we will keep trying to bring our state into the modern age.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you Sister. At least she isn't under threat of impeachment.....yet. It's a shame that a state this beautiful is so sadly governed.



DGreen said:


> I've lived in Arizona since 1962 and have observed and been part of politics here for quite a while. Governor Jan Brewer was elected as Secretary of State and assumed the governorship when Janet Napoliano abandoned us. She never was, nor is she now, qualified to be governor. We in Arizona have the gross misfortune of having her face and statements on TV ALL THE TIME. She's a puppet of the right-wingers in Arizona. Which is why, when asked for a statement about vetoing the most recent travesty, she claimed she had not read the bill and had to study it before making a decision. No, she needed to talk to her advisors. She knew very well what was in the bill. That she vetoed it was good. Thank you for that, Gov. But I don't believe for a moment it was for philosophical reasons - it was strictly a business decision. Arizona is deep into the "prisons for profit" business, which Jan Brewer supports. She recently put Child Protective Services under the governor's wing, ostensibly because of abuses in the system that "she didn't know about" though there is abundant proof she DID know about the problems and refused to act until it hit the news. She's a puppet and I'm so thankful she can't run again. Those of us who are tired of being embarrassed by people like her and our wonky legislature have an uphill battle this year, but we will keep trying to bring our state into the modern age.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm with you Sister. At least she isn't under threat of impeachment.....yet. It's a shame that a state this beautiful is so sadly governed.


I love that Janet "abandoned" you all. 
When the POTUS calls people are supposed to respond in the affirmative.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love it that Jan abandoned us by 'deciding' not to run.....although she is not eligible to run.



Janet Cooke said:


> I love that Janet "abandoned" you all.
> When the POTUS calls people are supposed to respond in the affirmative.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> I love that Janet "abandoned" you all.
> When the POTUS calls people are supposed to respond in the affirmative.


I would not say that if the second-in-command was better! Janet was a darn good governor.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> I love it that Jan abandoned us by 'deciding' not to run.....although she is not eligible to run.


She is under the illusion that the people of Arizona are ignorant.

Oh wait...we elected her! (Not me personally - the collective "we").


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hello from the frozen tundra, capital of the polar vortex. I'm visiting my sister and boiling water for tea for Cheeky and me!! We'll do the happy dance and talk and talk and talk. I haven't been here om KP for a few days, so later tonight I'll try to catch up a little. I did read a little of the innocuously-titled "Hobby Lobby" thread and knew where that would go before it happened.
> Hope everyone is well!
> Latergators


Oh, you are here???? How long will you be staying?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I love it that Jan abandoned us by 'deciding' not to run.....although she is not eligible to run.


I was confused by the good *J*anet and the evil *J*an. But then you also have *J*ohn (McCain), *J*eff (Flake), and the ever-lovin' Sheriff *J*oe (Arpaio). Is this a *J*oke? (And shouldn't "jaywalking" fit here, too?)


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I was confused by the good *J*anet and the evil *J*an. But then you also have *J*ohn (McCain), *J*eff (Flake), and the ever-lovin' Sheriff *J*oe (Arpaio). Is this a *J*oke? (And shouldn't "jaywalking" fit here, too?)


...*j*oke, *j*erk...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> ...*j*oke, *j*erk...


*J*ust so, *J*anet.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> *J*ust so, *J*anet.


Who realized that J is everywhere?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Agreed 100%. Janet Napolitano.



DGreen said:


> I would not say that if the second-in-command was better! Janet was a darn good governor.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're catching on.



Poor Purl said:


> I was confused by the good *J*anet and the evil *J*an. But then you also have *J*ohn (McCain), *J*eff (Flake), and the ever-lovin' Sheriff *J*oe (Arpaio). Is this a *J*oke? (And shouldn't "jaywalking" fit here, too?)


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> I love that Janet "abandoned" you all.
> When the POTUS calls people are supposed to respond in the affirmative.


Like a call from the President is some imperial order?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Like a call from the President is some imperial order?


It's called public service for a reason and most of us consider it an honor to do good for our nation. Sorry you disagree.
And that is not to mention that she had very little time to serve the people of AZ left when she went to the federal gov't.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Arizonans have elected too many governors that did not finish their terms either because they accepted Presidential appointments or were removed from office through impeachment or due to criminal conviction (Fife Symington). This has happened since 1977, with only ONE governor during that time serving his full term - and Bruce Babbitt was campaigning for President during his term as governor. Unfortunately, Arizonans don't seem too bright because they keep electing Secretaries of State (next in line to governorship under AZ constitution) who don't have the experience or leadership qualifications to make good governors when that happens. I really DO feel abandoned!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I would think of it more as an honor and an opportunity to serve. And there's the issue of civility too. IMO



DGreen said:


> Like a call from the President is some imperial order?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What about Ev Meecham?



DGreen said:


> Arizonans have elected too many governors that did not finish their terms either because they accepted Presidential appointments or were removed from office through impeachment or due to criminal conviction (Fife Symington). This has happened since 1977, with only ONE governor during that time serving his full term - and Bruce Babbitt was campaigning for President during his term as governor. Unfortunately, Arizonans don't seem too bright because they keep electing Secretaries of State (next in line to governorship under AZ constitution) who don't have the experience or leadership qualifications to make good governors when that happens. I really DO feel abandoned!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> What about Ev Meecham?


Poor Ev. He was sort of run out of town on a rail, wasn't he? I'm a democrat, but I found Ev refreshingly honest and viewed him as a man of integrity. Seriously. He didn't have to lick his finger and hold it up to the wind before he told you what he thought.

Of course, he also didn't have much of a PC filter and that got him into deep trouble. The press pretty much crucified him and was unbelievably mean to his poor wife.

We never really had a chance to find out if he would have been a good governor - he was whisked out of office pretty fast and was replaced by Rose Mofford. The charges under which he was impeached were later found to be bogus, but the "powers that be" had already achieved their goal and history marched on.

Rose had been Secretary of State forever and I truly don't think she was happy to be thrust into the position of governor. She got a lot of flak for being "unqualified" but that wasn't HER fault - she just wanted to be Secretary of State and was pretty good at it. She did not run for re-election - apparently didn't want to have anything to do with high level politics of Arizona.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the review. Most people outside of AZ remember Ev Meecham as the man who fought Martin Luther King Day.
His non-PC mouth did get him in trouble. Good Mormon though.

And oh yes, Rose Mofford the lady with the teased French Twist and lots of hair spray.



DGreen said:


> Poor Ev. He was sort of run out of town on a rail, wasn't he? I'm a democrat, but I found Ev refreshingly honest and viewed him as a man of integrity. Seriously. He didn't have to lick his finger and hold it up to the wind before he told you what he thought.
> 
> Of course, he also didn't have much of a PC filter and that got him into deep trouble. The press pretty much crucified him and was unbelievably mean to his poor wife.
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Below is a link to a great strip tease act. Enjoy


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> Thanks for the review. Most people outside of AZ remember Ev Meecham as the man who fought Martin Luther King Day.
> His non-PC mouth did get him in trouble. Good Mormon though.
> 
> And oh yes, Rose Mofford the lady with the teased French Twist and lots of hair spray.


She had a great sense of humor about that hair. When a political cartoonist drew a towering beehive, instead of being offended she said "I only wish I could get my hair that high."

By the way - how long have you lived in Arizona? I'm practically a native - though my former in-laws were here before the turn of the century and reminded me often enough that I'm not!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

20 years only. But I do love this state, and we've travelled it quite a bit. You're at a wonderful altitude. I think I'd like 3500 feet. I love the seasons out here. I truly notice the changes. It takes a bit to acclimate.



DGreen said:


> She had a great sense of humor about that hair. When a political cartoonist drew a towering beehive, instead of being offended she said "I only wish I could get my hair that high."
> 
> By the way - how long have you lived in Arizona? I'm practically a native - though my former in-laws were here before the turn of the century and reminded me often enough that I'm not!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Below is a link to a great strip tease act. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Doesn't work for me.



DGreen said:


> Pretty entertaining. Thanks for the link.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> Below is a link to a great strip tease act. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> 20 years only. But I do love this state, and we've travelled it quite a bit. You're at a wonderful altitude. I think I'd like 3500 feet. I love the seasons out here. I truly notice the changes. It takes a bit to acclimate.


I would never live anywhere else, I love it that much. I've hiked and explored (off-road) all over the northern half. And near Phoenix. And the White Mountains. All near and dear to me. I moved here in 1960.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You must explore Tucson. The desert is lush there and 10,000 ft Mt. Lemmon is right on the edge of town with skiing and trails. Lovely houses and cabins too. Desert Botanical Garden, Tohono Chui, lots else. Take a few days. What's your favorite?



DGreen said:


> I would never live anywhere else, I love it that much. I've hiked and explored (off-road) all over the northern half. And near Phoenix. And the White Mountains. All near and dear to me. I moved here in 1960.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Below is a link to a great strip tease act. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> You must explore Tucson. The desert is lush there and 10,000 ft Mt. Lemmon is right on the edge of town with skiing and trails. Lovely houses and cabins too. Desert Botanical Garden, Tohono Chui, lots else. Take a few days. What's your favorite?


There is a meadow in the White Mountains between Mt. Baldy and Reservation Lake. It's ringed by aspens and has an old falling-down barn at one edge. When the leaves change in the fall the beauty of the spot takes my breath away.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I bet I've been by there. The description sounds beautiful, but I've got no sense of locales and direction.

I'll always say yes to a trip to the Grand Canyon....North or South Rims.



DGreen said:


> There is a meadow in the White Mountains between Mt. Baldy and Reservation Lake. It's ringed by aspens and has an old falling-down barn at one edge. When the leaves change in the fall the beauty of the spot takes my breath away.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I finally got it to work. It is a hoot.



SQM said:


> Below is a link to a great strip tease act. Enjoy


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I was wondering if we can do our lighter chatting here rather than on DV where the feel of the thread is serious and dark. Would it be okay if the Roller Derby Women rumble with the Cubes here, instead?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I was wondering if we can do our lighter chatting here rather than on DV where the feel of the thread is serious and dark. Would it be okay if the Roller Derby Women rumble with the Cubes here, instead?


Works for me, wanna come clean my carpets?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Works for me, wanna come clean my carpets?


You read into my greatest secret. I do only minimal housework. While my apt is always tidy, I do not tend to much else, except the bathroom weekly with minimal enthusiasm. Recently, there was a thread about "when you knit" and more than a few women responded that they are retired and no longer want to be bothered with housework. So will I be influenced by the Kpers and let things slide even more in my apt?

Cooke, the answer to your question has to be "no".


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> You read into my greatest secret. I do only minimal housework. While my apt is always tidy, I do not tend to much else, except the bathroom weekly with minimal enthusiasm. Recently, there was a thread about "when you knit" and more than a few women responded that they are retired and no longer want to be bothered with housework. So will I be influenced by the Kpers and let things slide even more in my apt?
> 
> Cooke, the answer to your question has to be "no".


Sure, see how you are? 
I guess I will just have to bite the bullet and do it myself. 
Or maybe I should make my son (who caused the dirty spots) do it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Sure, see how you are?
> I guess I will just have to bite the bullet and do it myself.
> Or maybe I should make my son (who caused the dirty spots) do it.


"C" is the correct answer. Knitting Granny, in her rocker, is too frail to do housework anymore.

Make the Pup do it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hate housework. My husband does the heavy stuff.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> "C" is the correct answer. Knitting Granny, in her rocker, is too frail to do housework anymore.
> 
> Make the Pup do it.


Too frail, that is really a joke. 
Though, I must admit I limit the grandson to one trip walking up my body so that he can stand on my shoulders and touch the ceiling. 
I just don't trust that rotator cuff.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Too frail, that is really a joke.
> Though, I must admit I limit the grandson to one trip walking up my body so that he can stand on my shoulders and touch the ceiling.
> I just don't trust that rotator cuff.


So what is so amazing about letting an 18 month old grandson jungle jim you? The correct answer still stands C.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I hate housework. My husband does the heavy stuff.


Right now I am overwhelmed by the mess that is the reordering of my home. 
Soon, it will be be back to normal and I just do a section a day, after all how much mess does one person make?
I have also just discovered that suddenly I detest green beans, now why is that?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> So what is so amazing about letting an 18 month old grandson jungle jim you? The correct answer still stands C.


Twice that age, Dolly, and it is not the climb that is a concern but the balance as he stands on my collar bones. 
So much for the light hearted banter you commanded. 
Good night.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cooke - sorry I hurt your feelings. I really pictured him a wee one. I have no right to have written that. I cannot even lift my cat without grunting. Maybe once you perfect the act with your grandson, you can work up to me and we can have a new act.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Cooke - sorry I hurt your feelings. I really pictured him a wee one. I have no right to have written that. I cannot even lift my cat without grunting. Maybe once you perfect the act with your grandson, you can work up to me and we can have a new act.


Nope. I am sorry, who cares about feats of strength, I was just babbling to babble and then reacted strongly because you didn't pay close enough to attention to what I said. 
No excuse for it other than it being a long week. 
Good stress/ bad stress... they both screw us up.

And now I really am going to bed, I can't sleep on my right side due to the aforementioned rotator cuff and I can't sleep on my left because my hip replacement is AFU. If you don't know AFU let me know and I will fill you in.

Good night all. j


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

No Cooke, I have been grumpy with everyone today. Why would a denim-clad teenager be needing a hip replacement? Sorry about your shoulder, too. No idea about an AFU but if the letters stand for what I think it means, can you see a different surgeon in Boston (Mass General) and get it fixed?

I still see you as a kid with a pony-tail - real wise-ass.

I can only sleep on my right side, so I will do it for you. Come up to the canopy where all is soft.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Right now I am overwhelmed by the mess that is the reordering of my home.
> Soon, it will be be back to normal and I just do a section a day, after all how much mess does one person make?
> I have also just discovered that suddenly I detest green beans, now why is that?


My guess is that you haven't had any really fresh ones lately....blanched, plunged into ice water and then marinated in vinaigrette perhaps?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> My guess is that you haven't had any really fresh ones lately....blanched, plunged into ice water and then marinated in vinaigrette perhaps?


The downside to having out of season veggies available all year long, you are most likely correct, Empress.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> My guess is that you haven't had any really fresh ones lately....blanched, plunged into ice water and then marinated in vinaigrette perhaps?


Blanch????? I thought she was on Golden Girls.

Who steeks here? I saw steeking on another thread and it seems like the scariest thing one can do in knitting. What is it exactly? 
Thanks.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

SQM said:


> Blanch????? I thought she was on Golden Girls.
> 
> Who steeks here? I saw steeking on another thread and it seems like the scariest thing one can do in knitting. What is it exactly?
> Thanks.


Love your sence of humor!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Blanch????? I thought she was on Golden Girls.
> 
> Who steeks here? I saw steeking on another thread and it seems like the scariest thing one can do in knitting. What is it exactly?
> Thanks.


I steeked (stoke?) once, a large bag, and it turned out to be not so scary. The pattern had you put a lot of extraneous stitches on both sides of where you cut, and recommended using a sewing machine on both sides, too. Each cut edge holds together until you've finished off the cut ends in whatever way is called for. And if you're using wool, you can rub the cut ends between your palms to felt them a little. There must be some videos on Youtube showing you how to do it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I avoid some things in knitting: dpn's, steeks, buttonholes and I'm sure there's more. I say, don't scare yourself.



SQM said:


> Blanch????? I thought she was on Golden Girls.
> 
> Who steeks here? I saw steeking on another thread and it seems like the scariest thing one can do in knitting. What is it exactly?
> Thanks.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbdown:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :thumbdown:


Which is why all the US can do is stomp feet and whine.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :thumbdown:


Is this poster accurate or just some propaganda?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Is this poster accurate or just some propaganda?


It's BS but what does he say that isn't? Sorry I should have footnoted and also he actually said it in Russian not in English.
I am so ashamed. :shock:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

One mustn't fall for Capitalist propaganda against Russia. 

Putin has recently been cheated out of gas by the Corporate Bullies running the US and European governments. He needs the Crimea for desperately needed gas that the West has cut him off from. 

The US and Europe are the instigators in this latest craziness.

Think Koch.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Which is why all the US can do is stomp feet and whine.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Which is why all the US can do is stomp feet and whine.


Not totally accurate. The US planned with Europe to help Europe get much more gas from Russian pipeline, cutting deeply into Putin's ration. So the US energy billionaires have encouraged Europe to steal the gas from Russia for their growing needs. Russia of course needs the oil badly. So the US is the architecture of this current mess, as per usual.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo Cheeky. Well put. Bush/Cheney and Putin's style of war.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> :thumbdown:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The similarity is there between Bush/Cheney and Putin. Invading another country to protect against weapons of mass destruction that no one else saw? Making moves on their own without international sanction?



SQM said:


> Is this poster accurate or just some propaganda?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Is this poster accurate or just some propaganda?


Both, I would say.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Not totally accurate. The US planned with Europe to help Europe get much more gas from Russian pipeline, cutting deeply into Putin's ration. So the US energy billionaires have encouraged Europe to steal the gas from Russia for their growing needs. Russia of course needs the oil badly. So the US is the architecture of this current mess, as per usual.


Fuel is on a world market and Putin does not own the resources, the Russian people do.
Crimea is just like OUR south, needy and on the receiving end. 
I wonder how they are going to like playing poor second cousin to the mainland.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Fuel is on a world market and Putin does not own the resources, the Russian people do.
> Crimea is just like OUR south, needy and on the receiving end.
> I wonder how they are going to like playing poor second cousin to the mainland.


I agree, except that Putin apparently believes he _is_ the Russian people (but in better shape physically).

The most sensible thing I've read on the situation came from, believe it or not, Henry Kissinger (retired war criminal) a couple of weeks ago. He may need to change his 4th point, considering what's happened since.

*How the Ukraine crisis ends*

By Henry A. Kissinger, Published: March 5, 2014

Public discussion on Ukraine is all about confrontation. But do we know where we are going? In my life, I have seen four wars begun with great enthusiasm and public support, all of which we did not know how to end and from three of which we withdrew unilaterally. The test of policy is how it ends, not how it begins.
Far too often the Ukrainian issue is posed as a showdown: whether Ukraine joins the East or the West. But if Ukraine is to survive and thrive, it must not be either sides outpost against the other  it should function as a bridge between them.

Russia must accept that to try to force Ukraine into a satellite status, and thereby move Russias borders again, would doom Moscow to repeat its history of self-fulfilling cycles of reciprocal pressures with Europe and the United States.

The West must understand that, to Russia, Ukraine can never be just a foreign country. Russian history began in what was called Kievan-Rus. The Russian religion spread from there. Ukraine has been part of Russia for centuries, and their histories were intertwined before then. Some of the most important battles for Russian freedom, starting with the Battle of Poltava in 1709 , were fought on Ukrainian soil. The Black Sea Fleet  Russias means of projecting power in the Mediterranean  is based by long-term lease in Sevastopol, in Crimea. Even such famed dissidents as Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn and Joseph Brodsky insisted that Ukraine was an integral part of Russian history and, indeed, of Russia.

The European Union must recognize that its bureaucratic dilatoriness and subordination of the strategic element to domestic politics in negotiating Ukraines relationship to Europe contributed to turning a negotiation into a crisis. Foreign policy is the art of establishing priorities.

The Ukrainians are the decisive element. They live in a country with a complex history and a polyglot composition. The Western part was incorporated into the Soviet Union in 1939, when Stalin and Hitler divided up the spoils. Crimea, 60 percent of whose population is Russian, became part of Ukraine only in 1954 , when Nikita Khrushchev, a Ukrainian by birth, awarded it as part of the 300th-year celebration of a Russian agreement with the Cossacks. The west is largely Catholic; the east largely Russian Orthodox. The west speaks Ukrainian; the east speaks mostly Russian. Any attempt by one wing of Ukraine to dominate the other  as has been the pattern  would lead eventually to civil war or breakup. To treat Ukraine as part of an East-West confrontation would scuttle for decades any prospect to bring Russia and the West  especially Russia and Europe  into a cooperative international system.

Ukraine has been independent for only 23 years; it had previously been under some kind of foreign rule since the 14th century. Not surprisingly, its leaders have not learned the art of compromise, even less of historical perspective. The politics of post-independence Ukraine clearly demonstrate that the root of the problem lies in efforts by Ukrainian politicians to impose their will on recalcitrant parts of the country, first by one faction, then by the other. That is the essence of the conflict between Viktor Yanu­kovych and his principal political rival, Yulia Tymo­shenko. They represent the two wings of Ukraine and have not been willing to share power. A wise U.S. policy toward Ukraine would seek a way for the two parts of the country to cooperate with each other. We should seek reconciliation, not the domination of a faction.

Russia and the West, and least of all the various factions in Ukraine, have not acted on this principle. Each has made the situation worse. Russia would not be able to impose a military solution without isolating itself at a time when many of its borders are already precarious. For the West, the demonization of Vladimir Putin is not a policy; it is an alibi for the absence of one.

Putin should come to realize that, whatever his grievances, a policy of military impositions would produce another Cold War. For its part, the United States needs to avoid treating Russia as an aberrant to be patiently taught rules of conduct established by Washington. Putin is a serious strategist  on the premises of Russian history. Understanding U.S. values and psychology are not his strong suits. Nor has understanding Russian history and psychology been a strong point of U.S. policymakers.

Leaders of all sides should return to examining outcomes, not compete in posturing. Here is my notion of an outcome compatible with the values and security interests of all sides:

1. Ukraine should have the right to choose freely its economic and political associations, including with Europe.

2. Ukraine should not join NATO, a position I took seven years ago, when it last came up.

3. Ukraine should be free to create any government compatible with the expressed will of its people. Wise Ukrainian leaders would then opt for a policy of reconciliation between the various parts of their country. Internationally, they should pursue a posture comparable to that of Finland. That nation leaves no doubt about its fierce independence and cooperates with the West in most fields but carefully avoids institutional hostility toward Russia.

4. It is incompatible with the rules of the existing world order for Russia to annex Crimea. But it should be possible to put Crimeas relationship to Ukraine on a less fraught basis. To that end, Russia would recognize Ukraines sovereignty over Crimea. Ukraine should reinforce Crimeas autonomy in elections held in the presence of international observers. The process would include removing any ambiguities about the status of the Black Sea Fleet at Sevastopol.

These are principles, not prescriptions. People familiar with the region will know that not all of them will be palatable to all parties. The test is not absolute satisfaction but balanced dissatisfaction. If some solution based on these or comparable elements is not achieved, the drift toward confrontation will accelerate. The time for that will come soon enough.

© 2014 Tribune Media Services
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/henry-kissinger-to-settle-the-ukraine-crisis-start-at-the-end/2014/03/05/46dad868-a496-11e3-8466-d34c451760b9_story.html?wpisrc=nl_opinions


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I agree, except that Putin apparently believes he _is_ the Russian people (but in better shape physically).
> 
> The most sensible thing I've read on the situation came from, believe it or not, Henry Kissinger (retired war criminal) a couple of weeks ago. He may need to change his 4th point, considering what's happened since.
> 
> ...


No one ever claimed that the man was stupid.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> No one ever claimed that the man was stupid.


No, but there have been some (I think including himself) who claimed he was sexy.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> No, but there have been some (I think including himself) who claimed he was sexy.


Power is an aphrodisiac, they say. I would have to take mine in much smaller doses, I fear.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Power is an aphrodisiac, they say. I would have to take mine in much smaller doses, I fear.


Actually, I think Kissinger himself said that. His voice alone turns me off.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :thumbdown:


Yup!

As usual, the RW always views things ackbasswards.

They've been saying that Obama's weak and that had emboldened Putin.

But, Liberals have warned all along (including re: torture), that when we abandon our own principles, we lose our moral stature and it emboldens those leaders who are immorally inclined, to take a mile, once we've given them that inch.

I will also say this.

Liberals predicted, if we went into Iraq, it would stir up a hornets nest not only in the middle east, but any other unstable region.

And that prediction is quite clearly coming true.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> Is this poster accurate or just some propaganda?


I understand your points re: the oil supply.

However, I don't think that's what the poster was speaking to. I think it's supposed to be a counter to the claim that Putin felt "emboldened" by Obama's supposed "weakness".

I think it's absolutely true that by going into Iraq it emboldened Putin to try the same crap. (_and regardless of Putin's needs, it's a very clear violation to do what he's doing re: Crimea_)

We have no moral authority because of our own actions.

Well.... we have SOME because Obama quite clearly spoke out against Bush's war of choice.

But, going into Iraq will haunt us for decades in ways that we won't be able to fully predict.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Actually, I think Kissinger himself said that. His voice alone turns me off.


Because of that voice, I was always convinced HE was "Deepthroat".

Guess I got THAT one wrong! :lol:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

They are everywhere, they are everywhere. This lady actually won her primary and will be on the ballot with Jan Schakowsky. There are u tube videos of her if you want to watch more.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/03/19/1285960/-Craziest-person-in-Illinois-wins-Republican-primary?detail=email


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> They are everywhere, they are everywhere. This lady actually won her primary and will be on the ballot with Jan Schakowsky. There are u tube videos of her if you want to watch more.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/03/19/1285960/-Craziest-person-in-Illinois-wins-Republican-primary?detail=email


The sad thing is that when this was first reported, some poster wrote something along the lines of "oh hey, Dems, how did you allow this to happen?". Like it is going to mean very few campaign dollars are necessary in THAT race.

The other beautiful thing about that story? If you go low enough you come to this...


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

The Denim and Pearls gals seem to think they've found some "sockpuppet" of mine.

They're spreading out throughout all of the serious of tubes that make up the Internets and when someone befriended Gerslay's husband, they assumed it was me.

Funny thing... it truly wasn't.

They're so paranoid, they think there's a ME coming at them from every dark corner of the internet universe!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Scary, isn't it, Lisa?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

HEY JANET))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

We miss you!! :-D


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> Scary, isn't it, Lisa?


Scary and funny at the same time.

On one hand, it's scary that people can be so obsessed and paranoid... they're obviously mentally unbalanced.

Then again... its funny that I don't have to lift a finger to send them all into a tizzy. They see ME around every corner!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You brazen hussy, you! How dare you befriend some nut's husband on fb. Is this being carried over from ravelry or vice/versa?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Scary and funny at the same time.
> 
> On one hand, it's scary that people can be so obsessed and paranoid... they're obviously mentally unbalanced.
> 
> Then again... its funny that I don't have to lift a finger to send them all into a tizzy. They see ME around every corner!!


And you're such an impressive person, they see several of you around every corner.

I bet they're all getting orders from KPG about what to say to you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Must be hard for it to sit and read and not be able to post.
I am sure those evil fingers of hers are whipping out emails right and.... certainly not to the left lol


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Must be hard for it to sit and read and not be able to post.
> I am sure those evil fingers of hers are whipping out emails right and.... certainly not to the left lol


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> !


Love that poster.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But she craves an audience. Hope the minions provide it.



Poor Purl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I Think My Cat is a Republican.
bycommonmassFollow

My cat is watching me write this, and frankly, I don't care what he thinks so watch away, my feline friend, because I think you're a Republican and I'm going to out you.

Fig. 1. Geoffrey the Cat reaps the benefit of my hard work disproportionally to his contribution while sleeping on my work-pants.

Follow me over the divider-doodle for some reasons why my cat is a GOP mooch...

1. My Cat's Number One Priority is His Own Needs.

Geoffrey has a routine. As cats go, and I have had many, he's the most routine-driven feline I have ever met. He's deeply conservative that way. If I'm not up by 7am, he sees to it that I am and then flumpity flump down the stairs to the door. Out he goes just long enough for me to freshen his food and water, which I have paid for. He doesn't care if I have to pee first, or forgot to put out the garbage on garbage day, he has his routine and nobody is going to change it. The next thing he does is come in and eat that food, that FREE food, and he's smug and entitled when he does it. He then makes a commentary on his human companion:

Fig. 2. After consuming his food with an attitude of smug entitlement, he sends a message to the 99%.

2. My Cat is a Racist.

Geoffrey is an unapologetic racist. Like the GOP with banksters and corporate types, he cozies up to people, even new people, because they keep the slush fund of food, water, litter and catnip flowing like the Mighty Mississippi. But as far as other animals are concerned, if you're another animal and you're not a ragdoll cat like he is, he'll deliver an angry screed and may attack you. I have never seen such rank racism, or at least not since the last time Rand Paul gave a speech.

Fig. 3. The ugly face of ragdoll supremacy.

3. My Cat is a Sadistic Authoritarian.

Geoffrey believes in the death penalty for vermin, but he's not content to use some supposedly humane form of execution, oh no. He is both a practitioner and advocate of torture of the most ugly sort and expects--no, demands approval and support for that by bringing these poor creatures into the house half dead. If he were a member of Congress, he'd perform an execution live on C-SPAN just to make a point.

4. My Cat is a Lazy Bum.

Not only does Geoffrey enjoy an exalted position in the household, he feels entitled to more vacation than he has earned, very much like a Republican politician.

Fig. 4. The Republican cat's natural state of being.

5. My Cat is a Conspiracy Theorist

In the 1960s, a regular non-pedigreed white domestic longhaired cat named Josephine, who had produced several litters of typical cats, was injured in an accident involving a car and taken to the veterinary hospital at the University of California. Josephine was of a Persian/Angora type and had litters sired by several unknown male Birman or Burmese-like cats, one of which had the Siamese point coloration. Baker believed that Josephine was subject to a secret government genetic experiment during treatment at the lab, and claimed that it made Josephine docile, relaxed when picked up, and immune to pain.

Fig. 5. Docile sun-basker or government conspiracy? I report, you decide.

So there you have it, my feline friend, five reasons why I think you're a Republican member of the 1%. The revolution's a coming, Geoffy, and you can't do a thing to stop it.

ORIGINALLY POSTED TO COMMONMASS ON FRI APR 12, 2013 AT 05:35 AM PDT.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> FRI APR 12, 2013 AT 05:35 AM PDT
> I Think My Cat is a Republican.
> bycommonmassFollow
> Email 342 Comments / 342 New
> ...


Thanks, Cheeky! This is too funny!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Patty. I think so too!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks, Cheeky! This is too funny!


Damn cats! I knew there was a reason I never warmed up to them!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

=)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks, Cheeky! This is too funny!


Please, nobody tell my cat. She gets ideas.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> =)


Picture is hilarious. So are the words.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Damn cats! I knew there was a reason I never warmed up to them!


Unfortunately for you, Al, the cats can also read. They haven't mastered the keyboard so they have asked me to relay to you that they no longer consider you a relative. I'm sure you and they will be equally happy. I am as well as I can now stay out of the middle of this on going feud.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Unfortunately for you, Al, the cats can also read. They haven't mastered the keyboard so they have asked me to relay to you that they no longer consider you a relative. I'm sure you and they will be equally happy. I am as well as I can now stay out of the middle of this on going feud.


I figured since they're republican they may not be able to read.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

All cat-'owners' have noticed these traits. Unfortunately we also realize we're sunk. Cats rule. Only answer is for this person to trade this particular cat in on a Maine **** cat and hope for the best.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I Think My Cat is a Republican.
> bycommonmassFollow
> 
> My cat is watching me write this, and frankly, I don't care what he thinks so watch away, my feline friend, because I think you're a Republican and I'm going to out you.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Watch out. They'll find a clever way to change your mind one day.



alcameron said:


> Damn cats! I knew there was a reason I never warmed up to them!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Cheeky, my money's still on the cats winning.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Unfortunately for you, Al, the cats can also read. They haven't mastered the keyboard so they have asked me to relay to you that they no longer consider you a relative. I'm sure you and they will be equally happy. I am as well as I can now stay out of the middle of this on going feud.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good catch Al.



alcameron said:


> I figured since they're republican they may not be able to read.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I figured since they're republican they may not be able to read.


They can read, they just can't comprehend what they read

:roll:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> They can read, they just can't comprehend what they read
> 
> :roll:


Even if it's written in crayon?

:hunf:


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Even if it's written in crayon?
> 
> :hunf:


even fingerpaints!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Even if it's written in crayon?
> 
> :hunf:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> even fingerpaints!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

=)


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> They can read, they just can't comprehend what they read
> 
> :roll:


ROFL 
You, pg. 53, Hobby Lobby and SC #2, correcting Wolf-pac website. 
you should have used fingerpaints instead of keypad.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hey ladies!
We are finally seeing spring here in Minnesota. 60 and sunny today.
I think it is time we start planning our summer get together. Any thoughts on this year's destination?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hey ladies!
> We are finally seeing spring here in Minnesota. 60 and sunny today.
> I think it is time we start planning our summer get together. Any thoughts on this year's destination?


Same temp in NYC. Are you serious about taking a trip? Maybe we can do a summer knitting/stitches conference somewhere in the middle.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Same temp in NYC. Are you serious about taking a trip? Maybe we can do a summer knitting/stitches conference somewhere in the middle.


Here in Cedar Rapids we are suppose to be from 51 to 68 next week. Hope they are right.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG. I think they are right. 65 up here today! Finally


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This is awesome.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/04/07/1290198/-2000-Show-Up-To-Counter-Protest-Westboro-Baptist-Church-What-s-A-Hate-Group-To-Do?detail=email


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/04/07/1290198/-2000-Show-Up-To-Counter-Protest-Westboro-Baptist-Church-What-s-A-Hate-Group-To-Do?detail=email


Yes, it is. Whoever thought a hate group would bring people together?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

NJG said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/04/07/1290198/-2000-Show-Up-To-Counter-Protest-Westboro-Baptist-Church-What-s-A-Hate-Group-To-Do?detail=email


Made my day. Decades okay the same thing happened in Skokie, Il, a town that had many holocaust survivors, when a Neo-Nazi group planned a parade. The good people of Skokie came out in droves so there was no space for the Nazis.

So gratifying to see good people do the right thing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We should remember this tactic.



NJG said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/04/07/1290198/-2000-Show-Up-To-Counter-Protest-Westboro-Baptist-Church-What-s-A-Hate-Group-To-Do?detail=email


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> We should remember this tactic.


For here???????


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

All that whining and purple heart shaped hair balls on the right about their FRWN (fellow) being banned. According to them she did nothing to deserve it. How soon they forget that she was banned before under a different name. Why would Admin ban someone for no reason??


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> All that whining and purple heart shaped hair balls on the right about their FRWN (fellow) being banned. According to them she did nothing to deserve it. How soon they forget that she was banned before under a different name. Why would Admin ban someone for no reason??


Changing the name has nothing to do with changing the person.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Pickets and protests are always good to have in mind. imo



SQM said:


> For here???????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find the rules confusing and capricious. I wouldn't be surprised if KPG were back already.



BrattyPatty said:


> All that whining and purple heart shaped hair balls on the right about their FRWN (fellow) being banned. According to them she did nothing to deserve it. How soon they forget that she was banned before under a different name. Why would Admin ban someone for no reason??


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> I find the rules confusing and capricious. I wouldn't be surprised if KPG were back already.


Then it is our responsibility to put together some Avatars and go on a hunt ....... to find where KGB is. Sign up and then:

A' hunting we will go!
A' hunting we will go!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Then it is our responsibility to put together some Avatars and go on a hunt ....... to find where KGB is. Sign up and then:
> 
> A' hunting we will go!
> A' hunting we will go!


Until she actually posts something, we won't be able to tell her from the average KPer. Once she posts, we'll know exactly who she is.

But anyone who wants can check out D&P and see if someone new has shown up there.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't understand how to find her.



SQM said:


> Then it is our responsibility to put together some Avatars and go on a hunt ....... to find where KGB is. Sign up and then:
> 
> A' hunting we will go!
> A' hunting we will go!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Until she actually posts something, we won't be able to tell her from the average KPer. Once she posts, we'll know exactly who she is.
> 
> But anyone who wants can check out D&P and see if someone new has shown up there.


Watson: Scores of new people sign up here. This is a great and successful site. What actress is under the chef's hat?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a good one!
The United States of America, Incorporated (by Barry Levinson in Huff Post)

Now that the Supreme Court has decided that elections can be played with by the high rollers, it's time to admit that anything that we value can be bought for the right price. It's time for a change of name as well: The United States of America, Incorporated. It has a nice, greedy ring to it. Very direct, and the intentions of the country are clear. No more false dreams.

I have a proposal that supports this commercialism of America and will raise enormous sums of money. Lease the rights to government buildings, much like we do with sport stadiums throughout the country. Met Life Stadium, Fed Ex Field, AT&T Stadium, Sports Authority Field, Bank of America Stadium. I am not sure where these stadiums are anymore, but they are football stadiums. You can look it up if you have nothing better to do.

The Sports Authority Senate Building has a nice ring to it. If Gillette Stadium works for the New England Patriots, why not the Gillette FBI Building? Not to leave out some of our billionaires who contribute enormous dollars to the candidates they choose, how about a few high-profile monuments? The Koch Brothers Washington Monument? That should receive a high rental!! The Sheldon Adelson Lincoln Memorial? Or The Lucas Oil Lincoln Memorial? Lucas Oil could be looking for higher visibility since they have a stadium that most people can't remember. Lease it to the highest bidder. There is a lot of money out there for the thoughtful entrepreneur who wants to increase the government coiffeurs.

The bottom line is paramount to this new America and it's time to put our money-making hats on. Forget that it lacks dignity or decorum. Money talks. The big lease that should pull in the big bucks is the naming rights to the White House. Hefty dollars for that choice piece of real estate. Think of it: Every time a newsman stands in front of the White House, the leasing rights buyer gets to hear the company name: "This is Brian Williams at the Walmart White House..." "This is Wolf Blitzer at the Miracle Gro® Rose Garden." Every corporation or billionaire will see dollar signs dancing in front of their bottom-line eyes!

This is a bonanza for our treasury. The Supreme Court has freed up our sense of propriety. Our democracy is for sale.

The Supreme Court may already be sold, but the naming rights are available.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here's a good one!
> The United States of America, Incorporated (by Barry Levinson in Huff Post)
> 
> Now that the Supreme Court has decided that elections can be played with by the high rollers, it's time to admit that anything that we value can be bought for the right price. It's time for a change of name as well: The United States of America, Incorporated. It has a nice, greedy ring to it. Very direct, and the intentions of the country are clear. No more false dreams.
> ...


Al, what makes this brilliant is that it's so simple and obvious.

I have one cavil. The sentence "There is a lot of money out there for the thoughtful entrepreneur who wants to increase the government coiffeurs" - he might want to change that last word to "coffers." Or are we being prepared for the Sy Sperling Hair Club for Men Treasury Department? (He's not just the owner; he's also a customer.)


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Al, what makes this brilliant is that it's so simple and obvious.
> 
> I have one cavil. The sentence "There is a lot of money out there for the thoughtful entrepreneur who wants to increase the government coiffeurs" - he might want to change that last word to "coffers." Or are we being prepared for the Sy Sperling Hair Club for Men Treasury Department? (He's not just the owner; he's also a customer.)


I always wonder if all editors have been replaced by computers. I missed that one. Reading the paper these days is pretty funny sometimes. Just the other day someone was barely able to eek out a living. (Eke, eke, a mouse!)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I always wonder if all editors have been replaced by computers. I missed that one. Reading the paper these days is pretty funny sometimes. Just the other day someone was barely able to eek out a living. (Eke, eke, a mouse!)


Maybe it _was_ a mouse. They have trouble eeking out livings these days like everyone else.

I used to keep a file of funny typos, back in the old days when news was all on paper. There's no point any more; nothing goes out without at least one funny or stupid error.

But back then there were things like the following in the NY Times (which corrected it in the next edition). Some lunatics with guns tried to hold up the Bronx Zoo. "One gunman stopped a park truck and stuck a gnu in the window."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Here's a good one!
> The United States of America, Incorporated (by Barry Levinson in Huff Post)
> 
> Now that the Supreme Court has decided that elections can be played with by the high rollers, it's time to admit that anything that we value can be bought for the right price. It's time for a change of name as well: The United States of America, Incorporated. It has a nice, greedy ring to it. Very direct, and the intentions of the country are clear. No more false dreams.
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Colbert crossing the Delaware?



Cheeky Blighter said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We have a birthday girl here today! Happy Birthday, dame!!!


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Happy birthday, Dame...ann


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Brat - you are the best graphics person amongst us! Are you younger than we are? Do you use a computer for hobby or job? You always hit the mark!

I never did give a point for the best Avatar in memory of J. Cooke, who we still hold close to our hearts. Before I do so, I want to say that I applaud all of your choices. All were cute and unique. However, there was only one that was CAMPY ! So this evening's point goes to BrattyPatty because she gets it.

Others don't despair. The evening has just started.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I guess I can wish you Happy Birthday, too, Empress Dame, even though I did it already a week too soon. You're still a kid!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I guess I can wish you Happy Birthday, too, Empress Dame, even though I did it already a week too soon. You're still a kid!


Uh oh! Dare we ask the Dame how old she is? Is this a special birthday????? Let me know so we can make a party for her tonight.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Did you see Maggie Smith in The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie? We were still living in USA when I first saw it, and kept telling my (American) husband... "That's JUSt like MY school... oh my goodness, it's more and more like my school...."


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Uh oh! Dare we ask the Dame how old she is? Is this a special birthday????? Let me know so we can make a party for her tonight.


Sq, her birthday is always a special one.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sq, her birthday is always a special one.


But of course but what I meant by special is an age that ends in a '0' or a '5' . When you get to be our age, you will see those numbers as milestones.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the kind birthday wishes. I'm old enough to know better.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No 0 or 5 this year for me.



SQM said:


> But of course but what I meant by special is an age that ends in a '0' or a '5' . When you get to be our age, you will see those numbers as milestones.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy birthday Dame. Hope you are having a sunny day where you are. It is 57 here today and raining. It is dark outside too--need the lights on in the house. Rained last night and has been raining all day. It is suppose to get colder and then we could have a freezing mix and some snow by morning. I must say I have had enough of this crap and because of all this stuff we have had this past winter, we do not need it in April.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Love this quote by Jon Stewart.

In whose delusional mind is democracy made better by allowing wealthy people to control more of it?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> Happy birthday Dame. Hope you are having a sunny day where you are. It is 57 here today and raining. It is dark outside too--need the lights on in the house. Rained last night and has been raining all day. It is suppose to get colder and then we could have a freezing mix and some snow by morning. I must say I have had enough of this crap and because of all this stuff we have had this past winter, we do not need it in April.


I grew up in Northern Minnesota and remember many Easter Sundays with snow, which prevented us from wearing our new Easter hats and dresses.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> Love this quote by Jon Stewart.
> 
> In whose delusional mind is democracy made better by allowing wealthy people to control more of it?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I remember lots of snowy birthdays in April back East. Maybe that's why I love Arizona now. I'll huff and puff and try to send sunshine, blossoms and warm breezes.



NJG said:


> Happy birthday Dame. Hope you are having a sunny day where you are. It is 57 here today and raining. It is dark outside too--need the lights on in the house. Rained last night and has been raining all day. It is suppose to get colder and then we could have a freezing mix and some snow by morning. I must say I have had enough of this crap and because of all this stuff we have had this past winter, we do not need it in April.


----------



## micawber (Mar 30, 2014)

damemary said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind birthday wishes. I'm old enough to know better.


Happy Birthday, damemary. I think I popped in in the middle of your party. Interesting topic, this one, I may have to stop by here again to chat.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

micawber said:


> Damemary, Happy Birthday! Sorry I am a little late but I'm sure you haven't aged a day! :lol: :thumbup:
> Big Birthday hugs my dear!


You seem to be new to these parts. Welcome. Like your avatar and name. We can use some 19th century culture around here.


----------



## micawber (Mar 30, 2014)

SQM said:


> You seem to be new to these parts. Welcome. Like your avatar and name. We can use some 19th century culture around here.


Thanks for the welcome. Mr. Dickens and I are well acquainted. Have been checking out the topics on Knitting Paradise and certainly found a variety of fun and interesting things. I'll have to stop by again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Love this quote by Jon Stewart.
> 
> In whose delusional mind is democracy made better by allowing wealthy people to control more of it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the kind wishes. Pop in any time. Love new topics and new opinions.



micawber said:


> Happy Birthday, damemary. I think I popped in in the middle of your party. Interesting topic, this one, I may have to stop by here again to chat.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

There is a new series, about climate change that started on Showtime last Sun night called "Years Of Living Dangerously." I taped the first one, but haven't watched it yet. My daughter watched it on the computer, in case you don't have Showtime.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> There is a new series, about climate change that started on Showtime last Sun night called "Years Of Living Dangerously." I taped the first one, but haven't watched it yet. My daughter watched it on the computer, in case you don't have Showtime.


I looked it up - it has a somewhat odd cast: Jessica Alba, whom everyone knows, and Mark Bittman, who writes food columns for the NY Times. And he's nowhere near as cute as Alba.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I looked it up - it has a somewhat odd cast: Jessica Alba, whom everyone knows, and Mark Bittman, who writes food columns for the NY Times. And he's nowhere near as cute as Alba.


I guess I am pathetic - who is Jessica Alba?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I looked it up - it has a somewhat odd cast: Jessica Alba, whom everyone knows, and Mark Bittman, who writes food columns for the NY Times. And he's nowhere near as cute as Alba.


Yes, there are other celebrities taking part in it too. I think Harrison Ford will be on the next one and Chris Hayes from MSNBC will be in it at some point too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Pretty, young, dark-haired actress. Google & maybe you'll get a picture.



SQM said:


> I guess I am pathetic - who is Jessica Alba?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

micawber said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Mr. Dickens and I are well acquainted. Have been checking out the topics on Knitting Paradise and certainly found a variety of fun and interesting things. I'll have to stop by again.


And another welcome from me!!

What is it about this thread that drew you to us??


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> And another welcome from me!!
> 
> What is it about this thread that drew you to us??


We're so charming?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

alcameron said:


> We're so charming?


Well.... that's obviously true!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've heard we're getting quite the rep for spicy discussion.



VocalLisa said:


> Well.... that's obviously true!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I think we lost our Dicken's character. Mr. Micawber was a funny guy. Which book was he in? Was he the 'umble character?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I think we lost our Dicken's character. Mr. Micawber was a funny guy. Which book was he in? Was he the 'umble character?


No. That was Uriah Heep, I think. But both were in David Copperfield. Micawber was the creator of the Micawber Principal: Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure nineteen, nineteen and six, result happiness. Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure twenty pounds ought and six, result misery.

I think Micawber will return.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> No. That was Uriah Heep, I think. But both were in David Copperfield. Micawber was the creator of the Micawber Principal: Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure nineteen, nineteen and six, result happiness. Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure twenty pounds ought and six, result misery.
> 
> I think Micawber will return.


Did you copy or recite that quote? You must have adored the Alice Books - wasn't there a lot of math in those?

Love the vintage b&w films - I was thinking of Fields when you wrote about David Copperfield. My Evil GOP Twin is a savant when it comes to films and music . (Why am I writing this?)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Did you copy or recite that quote? You must have adored the Alice Books - wasn't there a lot of math in those?
> 
> Love the vintage b&w films - I was thinking of Fields when you wrote about David Copperfield. My Evil GOP Twin is a savant when it comes to films and music . (Why am I writing this?)


I copied and pasted. I remember the gist but never the actual numbers of pounds, shillings, and pence.

I liked the Alice books, but not so much for the math as for the poetry. Micawber used W.C. Fields as her/his avatar, I noticed.

How was your evil twin at Trivial Pursuit?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

My Evil GOP twin would do well in a lot of areas - history, music, movies, actors. He and my older bro have that factoid male mind. Not necessarily interesting but they are both funny so one can be amused by them. Thanks for asking. You made me laugh on Mark Your Calendar. That is definitely a riotous thread - a true gem.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I've heard we're getting quite the rep for spicy discussion.


The others may, but definitely not you.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> The others may, but definitely not you.


... well, not everyone is a bisexual who needs to choke people to "get spicy". We'll leave that sort of thing up to you.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Chuck Cooper a right wing lawyer who fought for prop 8 in California is now planning his daughters wedding to a woman. Said his views are changing. Imagine that. I have said that many times on these forums. Be careful what you say if you have children and grand children as it may come back to bite you. I have to give him credit for working on that change.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> Chuck Cooper a right wing lawyer who fought for prop 8 in California is now planning his daughters wedding to a woman. Said his views are changing. Imagine that. I have said that many times on these forums. Be careful what you say if you have children and grand children as it may come back to bite you. I have to give him credit for working on that change.


Nice to see he has seen the light and will love his daughter and support her. I'm still waiting for the day where everyone in America can marry the person that they love. It can't come to soon. :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Nice to see he has seen the light and will love his daughter and support her. I'm still waiting for the day where everyone in America can marry the person that they love. It can't come to soon. :thumbup:


It will happen but I bet those against it will continue to try to sabotage it like they do abortion rights and the ACA.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I know this is like "preaching to the choir," but I love Robert Reich and think his message is "right on." Maybe I should go over to D & P and post it there.



The Distributional Games

Every year I ask my class on "Wealth and Poverty" to play a simple game. I have them split up into pairs, and imagine I'm giving one of them $1,000. They can keep some of the money only on condition they reach a deal with their partner on how it's to be divided up between them. I explain they're strangers who will never see one other again, can only make one offer and respond with one acceptance (or decline), and can only communicate by the initial recipient writing on a piece of paper how much he'll share with the other, who must then either accept (writing "deal" on the paper) or decline ("no deal").

You might think many initial recipients of the imaginary $1,000 would offer $1 or even less, which their partner would gladly accept. After all, even one dollar is better than ending up with nothing at all.

But that's not what happens. Most of the $1,000 recipients are far more generous, offering their partners at least $250. And most of partners decline any offer under $250, even though "no deal" means neither of them will get to keep anything.

This game, or variations of it, have been played by social scientists thousands of times with different groups and pairings, with surprisingly similar results.

A far bigger version of the game is now being played on the national stage. But it's for real -- as a relative handful of Americans receive ever bigger slices of the total national income while most average Americans, working harder than ever, receive smaller ones. And just as in the simulations, the losers are starting to say "no deal."

According to polls, they've said no deal to the pending Trans Pacific Trade Agreement, for example, and Congress is on the way to killing it.

It's true that history and policy point to overall benefits from expanded trade because all of us gain access to cheaper goods and services. But in recent years the biggest gains from trade have gone to investors and executives while the burdens have fallen disproportionately on those in the middle and below who have lost good-paying jobs.

By the same token, most Americans are saying "no deal" to further tax cuts for the wealthy and corporations. In fact, some are now voting to raise taxes on the rich in order to pay for such things as better schools, as evidenced by the election of Bill de Blasio as mayor of New York.

Conservatives say higher taxes on the rich will slow economic growth. But even if this argument contains a grain of truth, it's a non-starter as long as 95 percent of the gains from growth continue to go to the top 1 percent - as they have since the start of the recovery in 2009.

Why would people turn down a deal that made them better off simply because it made someone else far, far better off?

Some might call this attitude envy or spite. That's the conclusion of Arthur Brooks, president of the American Enterprise Institute, in a recent oped column for the New York Times. But he's dead wrong.

It's true that people sometimes feel worse off when others do better. There's an old Russian story about a suffering peasant whose neighbor is rich and well-connected. In time, the rich neighbor obtains a cow, something the peasant could never afford. The peasant prays to God for help. When God asks the peasant what he wants God to do, the peasant replies, "Kill the cow."

But Americans have never been prone to "kill the cow" type envy. When our neighbor gets the equivalent of new cow (or new car), we want one, too.

Yet we are sensitive to perceived unfairness. When I ask those of my students who refuse to accept even $200 in the distribution game why they did so, they rarely mention feelings of envy or spite. They talk instead about unfairness. "Why should she get so much?" they ask. "It's unfair."

Remember, I gave out the $1,000 arbitrarily. The initial recipients didn't have to work for it or be outstanding in any way.

When a game seems rigged, losers may be willing to sacrifice some gains in order to prevent winners from walking away with far more -- a result that might feel fundamentally unfair.

To many Americans, the U.S. economy of recent years has become a vast casino in which too many decks are stacked and too many dice are loaded. I hear it all the time: The titans of Wall Street made unfathomable amounts gambling with our money, and when their bets went bad in 2008 we had to bail them out. Yet although millions of Americans are still underwater and many remain unemployed, not a single top Wall Street banker has been indicted. In fact, they're making more money now than ever before.

Top hedge-fund managers pocketed more than a billion dollars each last year, and the stock market is higher than it was before the crash. But the typical American home is worth less than before, and most Americans can't save a thing. CEOs are now earning more than 300 times the pay of the typical worker yet the most workers are earning less, and many are barely holding on.

In 2001, a Gallup poll found 76 percent of Americans satisfied with opportunities to get ahead by working hard, and only 22 percent were dissatisfied. But since then, the apparent arbitrariness and unfairness of the economy have taken a toll. Satisfaction has steadily declined and dissatisfaction increased. Only 54 percent are now satisfied, 45 percent dissatisfied.

According to Pew, the percentage of Americans who feel most people who want to get ahead can do so through hard work has dropped by 14 points since about 2000.

Another related explanation I get from students who refuse $200 or more in the distribution game: They worry that if the other guy ends up with most of the money, he'll also end up with most of the power. That will rig the game even more. So they're willing to sacrifice some gain in order to avoid a steadily more lopsided and ever more corrupt politics.

Here again, the evidence is all around us. Big money had already started inundating our democracy before "Citizens United vs. Federal Election Commission" opened the sluice gates, but now our democracy is drowning. Only the terminally naive would believe this money is intended to foster the public interest.

What to do? Improving our schools is critically important. Making work pay by raising the minimum wage and expanding the Earned Income Tax Credit would also be helpful.

But these are only a start. In order to ensure that future productivity gains don't go overwhelmingly to a small sliver at the top, we'll need a mechanism to give the middle class and the poor a share in future growth.

One possibility: A trust fund for every child at birth, composed of an index of stocks and bonds whose value is inversely related to family income, which becomes available to them when they turn eighteen. Through the magic of compounded interest, this could be a considerable sum. The funds would be financed by a small surtax on capital gains and a tax on all financial transactions.

We must also get big money out of politics -- reversing "Citizens United" by constitutional amendment if necessary, financing campaigns by matching the contributions of small donors with public dollars, and requiring full disclosure of everyone and every corporation contributing to (or against) a candidate.

If America's distributional game continues to create a few big winners and many who consider themselves losers by comparison, the losers will try to stop the game -- not out of envy but out of a deep-seated sense of unfairness and a fear of unchecked power and privilege. Then we all lose.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Nice to see he has seen the light and will love his daughter and support her. I'm still waiting for the day where everyone in America can marry the person that they love. It can't come to soon. :thumbup:


Maybe Mr. Cooper can have a chat with the carver here who unceremoniously booted his gay daughter out of his home.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Al, what makes this brilliant is that it's so simple and obvious.
> 
> I have one cavil. The sentence "There is a lot of money out there for the thoughtful entrepreneur who wants to increase the government coiffeurs" - he might want to change that last word to "coffers." Or are we being prepared for the Sy Sperling Hair Club for Men Treasury Department? (He's not just the owner; he's also a customer.)


Must be the Donald.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> No, but there have been some (I think including himself) who claimed he was sexy.


Rather deluded, no?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Must be the Donald.


No. He doesn't really have any money to buy the government with. I really like Sy Sperling:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Rather deluded, no?


You don't think an old man with mittel-europische accent, dull voice, and long nose could be sexy? After all, he's also a war criminal.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You don't think an old man with mittel-europische accent, dull voice, and long nose could be sexy? After all, he's also a war criminal.


Good heavens, how could I be so incredibly dumb? (Looking at better half...)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That would be grand. I can't believe karverr is happy in his decision. Peace and love to all.



maysmom said:


> Maybe Mr. Cooper can have a chat with the carver here who unceremoniously booted his gay daughter out of his home.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> That would be grand. I can't believe karverr is happy in his decision. Peace and love to all.


Sure it would be grand, but wouldn't he have to be self-aware and open to being convinced if anything good is to come of it? I don't think that's the kind of AOM we have here.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron, wonderful piece by Robert Reich. Thanks for posting (though I couldn't bring myself to quote such a long piece).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was just hoping that a father in the same situation might be able to say something apt.



Poor Purl said:


> Sure it would be grand, but wouldn't he have to be self-aware and open to being convinced if anything good is to come of it? I don't think that's the kind of AOM we have here.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I was just hoping that a father in the same situation might be able to say something apt.


Of course, and he probably could, but the recipient has to be able to listen, and I honestly don't believe Karverr can listen. Maybe I'm wrong. I hope I'm wrong, because he'll end up the unhappy one, since his daughter has gone to live with someone she loves.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Good heavens, how could I be so incredibly dumb? (Looking at better half...)


Is that your BH in your avatar? He doesn't seem to have a long nose, but I can't tell about his accent.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Is that your BH in your avatar? He doesn't seem to have a long nose, but I can't tell about his accent.


Yup, that's my Mr. Wonderful. When I first met him 29 years ago, I was taken by his wavy black hair, lovely visage(length of nose appropriate for face) South American accent(even though English is his only language) muscular physique, and excellent sense of humor. Patience, work ethic, etc. etc.

I'll stop now. Thanks for asking!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Yup, that's my Mr. Wonderful. When I first met him 29 years ago, I was taken by his wavy black hair, lovely visage(length of nose appropriate for face) South American accent(even though English is his only language) muscular physique, and excellent sense of humor. Patience, work ethic, etc. etc.
> 
> I'll stop now. Thanks for asking!


Does he have a brother?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Does he have a brother?


As a matter of fact, he has 3 brothers--one is on his 4th(and hopefully last wife) one has a significant other, and the last is gay. I got the best one, although the one with the significant other is sweet. 
One of my sisters introduced the contractor working on her house to our unattached sister. They got together, and Thursday is their 10th anniversary.

I tried "matchmaking" once, and that was the last time for me, lol.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm married to a great guy too. He has two brothers. You wouldn't want either. Another theory disproved. Sorry. We need to keep working on it.



SQM said:


> Does he have a brother?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm married to a great guy too. He has two brothers. You wouldn't want either. Another theory disproved. Sorry. We need to keep working on it.


Isn't that always the way?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Face it. You never see a whole family of winners, do you? I guess the only answer is to search them out one by one. Luck may have something to do with it.



maysmom said:


> Isn't that always the way?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This is one smart young lady.

http://samuel-warde.com/2014/04/open-letter-phyllis-schlafly-12-year-old-madison-kimrey-guest-post/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck has always said that young people will make the world a better place. This young woman's letter to Phyllis Schlafly proves it. Hooray!



NJG said:


> This is one smart young lady.
> 
> http://samuel-warde.com/2014/04/open-letter-phyllis-schlafly-12-year-old-madison-kimrey-guest-post/


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> This is one smart young lady.
> 
> http://samuel-warde.com/2014/04/open-letter-phyllis-schlafly-12-year-old-madison-kimrey-guest-post/


Great letter. I don't believe that the author is only 12 (were you able to talk about bras in public when you were 12?), but whoever wrote that letter is one smart woman.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary wrote:
I'm married to a great guy too. He has two brothers. You wouldn't want either. Another theory disproved. Sorry. We need to keep working on it.

=================

I married my husband 59 years ago today - after knowing him one month -- he asked me to marry him on Monday (I had met him Friday) flew down to marry him and had a 3 day waiting period. It still is the best thing I ever did. 

The family is getting together next weekend. The two of us ordered a pizza and had a glass of wine. He is still a keeper and I would do it all again.

I haven't been reading much -- I hope you are all doing well. Designer1234


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Of course, and he probably could, but the recipient has to be able to listen, and I honestly don't believe Karverr can listen. Maybe I'm wrong. I hope I'm wrong, because he'll end up the unhappy one, since his daughter has gone to live with someone she loves.


It was a surprisingly good topic -- called 'My Story' worth a read. 95% of those who posted were very sympathetic to his daughter and that comforted me about what is happening in the States.

Many were Christians too - It was a thread without a lot of nastiness and some very insightful posts in my opinion.

I don't think it affected him, but at least he didn't take us all on. I think it is a very sad story - and I feel so sorry for both sides as such a rigid, narrow minded attitude is so hard to admit you might have been wrong. I doubt he ever will, but I hope way down deep it made him think.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Face it. You never see a whole family of winners, do you? I guess the only answer is to search them out one by one. Luck may have something to do with it.


Oh, they're winners all right, lol! But I did hit the jackpot.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> damemary wrote:
> I'm married to a great guy too. He has two brothers. You wouldn't want either. Another theory disproved. Sorry. We need to keep working on it.
> 
> =================
> ...


Designer, dh and I were married 82 days after our first date. You are right--best thing I ever did, too. Congrats!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It was a surprisingly good topic -- called 'My Story' worth a read. 95% of those who posted were very sympathetic to his daughter and that comforted me about what is happening in the States.
> 
> Many were Christians too - It was a thread without a lot of nastiness and some very insightful posts in my opinion.
> 
> I don't think it affected him, but at least he didn't take us all on. I think it is a very sad story - and I feel so sorry for both sides as such a rigid, narrow minded attitude is so hard to admit you might have been wrong. I doubt he ever will, but I hope way down deep it made him think.


I started reading it but found it odd that he wrote it in the third person, as if trying to distance himself from the narrator. Maybe I ought to read more.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I started reading it but found it odd that he wrote it in the third person, as if trying to distance himself from the narrator. Maybe I ought to read more.


Right- He only posted 2 or 3 at the most times and made it clear that none of us could change his mind. It was the discussion I liked so well, so many people were sympathetic to his daughter.

I wondered whether any of it got to him. Some very worthwhile posts about it. After so many nasty threads this one was quite civil and a discussion not a fight. JMO - others might not read it that way. I doubt we changed his mind as it is quite closed in my opinion. Also as it is his Southern Baptist Church it would take a lot of courage to stand up for his daughter. I found it an interesting thread though very sad for him and his wife as well as his daughter.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I started reading it but found it odd that he wrote it in the third person, as if trying to distance himself from the narrator. Maybe I ought to read more.


That's because he didn't write it (I believe). Some of the other posters too thought that he'd lifted that portion from someone else's blog. It sure didn't match his usual style.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe the daughter is not suffering but glad to be rid of a closed -minded father.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Maybe the daughter is not suffering but glad to be rid of a closed -minded father.


There were a lot of other things going on there, it appeared. The daughter was approaching forty but still lived at home and worked odd jobs here and there. The general consensus seemed to be that she was better off living on her own, and perhaps some of the energy she'd channeled into hiding her sexuality and fighting with her parents (particularly good old dad) could now be devoted to getting her life in order.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's because he didn't write it (I believe). Some of the other posters too thought that he'd lifted that portion from someone else's blog. It sure didn't match his usual style.


You could be correct- a few of us wondered. It wasn't what impressed me though - it was the fact that there was so much support for the daughter by so many different people. The world is slowly accepting - at least it made me feel that more people than I thought - were understanding of the fact that it is not a choice. I found it interesting. You are right- the only post that sounded like him was when he posted after many people disagreed with the first post. It was more that the reaction was stronger on the forum than I had thought it would be- which is a good thing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That would seem to be common sense , but a 'child' longs for acceptance by their parents regardless of the situation. It is hard to believe anyone won't disown you if your parents do.



SQM said:


> Maybe the daughter is not suffering but glad to be rid of a closed -minded father.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> You could be correct- a few of us wondered. It wasn't what impressed me though - it was the fact that there was so much support for the daughter by so many different people. The world is slowly accepting - at least it made me feel that more people than I thought - were understanding of the fact that it is not a choice. I found it interesting. You are right- the only post that sounded like him was when he posted after many people disagreed with the first post. It was more that the reaction was stronger on the forum than I had thought it would be- which is a good thing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Great letter. I don't believe that the author is only 12 (were you able to talk about bras in public when you were 12?), but whoever wrote that letter is one smart woman.


Listen to this young lady.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/30/north-carolina-voter-id-kid_n_4176141.html


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Right- He only posted 2 or 3 at the most times and made it clear that none of us could change his mind. It was the discussion I liked so well, so many people were sympathetic to his daughter.
> 
> I wondered whether any of it got to him. Some very worthwhile posts about it. After so many nasty threads this one was quite civil and a discussion not a fight. JMO - others might not read it that way. I doubt we changed his mind as it is quite closed in my opinion. Also as it is his Southern Baptist Church it would take a lot of courage to stand up for his daughter. I found it an interesting thread though very sad for him and his wife as well as his daughter.


I read further into it, taking your suggestion, and found it fascinating that so many other believing Christians disagreed with him entirely. DonnieK, who is very bright and also very religious, left him a pointed message showing him what kind of Christian he is (I don't recall her exact words, but it was something like a talker instead of a doer). It was a very good thread, and I'm glad you spoke up about it.

BTW, his wife seems to be a very pleasant, very nice woman. I wonder whether she agreed with him or just went along. I hope she keeps in touch with her daughter in spite of him.

I also think whatever in the Bible speaks to the subject of homosexuality very clearly refers to male homosexuality (man with man as if with a woman) and not female, which is a very different thing. Surely someone who professes to know his Bible would have seen that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's because he didn't write it (I believe). Some of the other posters too thought that he'd lifted that portion from someone else's blog. It sure didn't match his usual style.


Style? He has a style? But you're right that it doesn't sound like him.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Maybe the daughter is not suffering but glad to be rid of a closed -minded father.


But she's possibly also cut off from her mother, who doesn't seem to be as rigid.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> That would seem to be common sense , but a 'child' longs for acceptance by their parents regardless of the situation. It is hard to believe anyone won't disown you if your parents do.


Very true. Which makes it even sadder.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Listen to this young lady.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/30/north-carolina-voter-id-kid_n_4176141.html


Okay, I'm convinced. She's so self-possessed and un-childish, but clearly believes what she's saying, so she must have written it herself. What a treasure!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This young woman will run for office one day. I hope I get to vote for her. WOW!



Poor Purl said:


> Okay, I'm convinced. She's so self-possessed and un-childish, but clearly believes what she's saying, so she must have written it herself. What a treasure!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Okay, I'm convinced. She's so self-possessed and un-childish, but clearly believes what she's saying, so she must have written it herself. What a treasure!


And what a future to be that articulate at 12.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> And what a future to be that articulate at 12.


Agreed. Photogenic, as well. (But so are your beautiful grandchildren; I hope their future will be as good.)


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Agreed. Photogenic, as well. (But so are your beautiful grandchildren; I hope their future will be as good.)


Thanks. Tucker has finally decided it is ok to poop in the potty so things are looking up. Boys can be so funny about the potty thing.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

NJG said:


> Thanks. Tucker has finally decided it is ok to poop in the potty so things are looking up. Boys can be so funny about the potty thing.


Guess the Clorox won't be needed so much, lol!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Thanks. Tucker has finally decided it is ok to poop in the potty so things are looking up. Boys can be so funny about the potty thing.


He might think this is Too Much Information. I'm glad he's coming around, though.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Listen to this young lady.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/30/north-carolina-voter-id-kid_n_4176141.html


NJG
thank you. This young lady will have an exciting future and surely has the qualities to get others of her age involved.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok, not telling you where I got this story.

After a summer of trying to get rid of diapers, Papa decided it was a good idea to show his son how to 'go' outside if he couldn't make it to the house. The son proceeded to share his newfound knowledge with his younger sister.

One hot afternoon, the sister comes running into the house stark naked yelling "I peed outside and I didn't get my clothes wet." Very entertaining for the guests.



NJG said:


> Thanks. Tucker has finally decided it is ok to poop in the potty so things are looking up. Boys can be so funny about the potty thing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Ok, not telling you where I got this story.
> 
> After a summer of trying to get rid of diapers, Papa decided it was a good idea to show his son how to 'go' outside if he couldn't make it to the house. The son proceeded to share his newfound knowledge with his younger sister.
> 
> One hot afternoon, the sister comes running into the house stark naked yelling "I peed outside and I didn't get my clothes wet." Very entertaining for the guests.


This is obviously a true story. Your daughter? You?

I once left my infant son in his carriage while I ran to pick up the ringing phone. I'd been in the middle of changing him, had removed the wet diaper but not put on the dry one. During this time, DH came home and rushed over to where I was, still on the phone - "Why didn't you dry the baby's face after you washed it?" "Because I didn't wash it."


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Ok, not telling you where I got this story.
> 
> After a summer of trying to get rid of diapers, Papa decided it was a good idea to show his son how to 'go' outside if he couldn't make it to the house. The son proceeded to share his newfound knowledge with his younger sister.
> 
> One hot afternoon, the sister comes running into the house stark naked yelling "I peed outside and I didn't get my clothes wet." Very entertaining for the guests.


And I'll bet Mom & Dad loved it. Tucker has been so proud when he started to stand up to pee, that he always wants Grandma to watch as he explains what he is doing. When he was almost done he said now I shake it. The drop left on the end went flying, but I was able to back up in time. I warned his Aunt Lori to not stand too close when she was invited to watch. Told his Mom to write it in his baby book as some day he will love hearing about it, NOT.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> This is obviously a true story. Your daughter? You?
> 
> I once left my infant son in his carriage while I ran to pick up the ringing phone. I'd been in the middle of changing him, had removed the wet diaper but not put on the dry one. During this time, DH came home and rushed over to where I was, still on the phone - "Why didn't you dry the baby's face after you washed it?" "Because I didn't wash it."


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Prom night?



NJG said:


> And I'll bet Mom & Dad loved it. Tucker has been so proud when he started to stand up to pee, that he always wants Grandma to watch as he explains what he is doing. When he was almost done he said now I shake it. The drop left on the end went flying, but I was able to back up in time. I warned his Aunt Lori to not stand too close when she was invited to watch. Told his Mom to write it in his baby book as some day he will love hearing about it, NOT.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Ok, not telling you where I got this story.
> 
> After a summer of trying to get rid of diapers, Papa decided it was a good idea to show his son how to 'go' outside if he couldn't make it to the house. The son proceeded to share his newfound knowledge with his younger sister.
> 
> One hot afternoon, the sister comes running into the house stark naked yelling "I peed outside and I didn't get my clothes wet." Very entertaining for the guests.


damemary
neat story.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

another children's story: My Sister wanted to punish her ill behaving Son and ordered him to stand in the corner. He was about 2. He promptly went, took off his pants and peed in the corner. Not wanting that to become a routine, an other punishment had to be found.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> neat story.


Huck, where'd the chickens go?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

1. What was the new punishment?

2. Did she keep a straight face?



Huckleberry said:


> another children's story: My Sister wanted to punish her ill behaving Son and ordered him to stand in the corner. He was about 2. He promptly went, took off his pants and peed in the corner. Not wanting that to become a routine, an other punishment had to be found.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckle- what is your new avatar?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Huck, where'd the chickens go?


Poor Purl
they are hatching. Since you seem to miss them, I shall bring them back; actually a different bunch. I LOVE Roosters because of their exquisite colors.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Huckle- what is your new avatar?


SQM
A sculpture I made.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> 1. What was the new punishment?
> 
> 2. Did she keep a straight face?


damemary
she still bursts out in laughter when the story comes up.
New punishment was sitting on the Potty, don't take a risk twice.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> they are hatching. Since you seem to miss them, I shall bring them back; actually a different bunch. I LOVE Roosters because of their exquisite colors.


My kitchen is full of roosters hanging on the walls. I even have a rooster apron, which just hangs for show.

But I only asked because the chickens had disappeared so quickly. I didn't mean for you to get rid of the new avatar. I hope it will be back soon, Huck.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> My kitchen is full of roosters hanging on the walls. I even have a rooster apron, which just hangs for show.
> 
> But I only asked because the chickens had disappeared so quickly. I didn't mean for you to get rid of the new avatar. I hope it will be back soon, Huck.


Poor Purl
I too have an Apron on display in my Kitchen embroidered with
Chickens and Roosters. Shall sometime put the sculpture back as my avatar. I also have two cast iron roosters hanging on the fence. Does not go with the house or landscaping but I like it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I started reading it but found it odd that he wrote it in the third person, as if trying to distance himself from the narrator. Maybe I ought to read more.


I found karverr's story both sad and disturbing. He and his wife seem to be the ones who need the prayers of others. Someone who finally had the courage, at age 39, to tell her parents she was gay is someone who knew what her parents' reaction would be. These are parents who chose to only see the "sin" of homosexuality in their daughter, and abandoned the virtue of loving their daughter unconditionally. She is,after all is said and done, made in God's image as are we all. It's sad that three people have missed out on so much with each other and disturbing that the parents' love for their daughter is conditional.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I found karverr's story both sad and disturbing. He and his wife seem to be the ones who need the prayers of others. Someone who finally had the courage, at age 39, to tell her parents she was gay is someone who knew what her parents' reaction would be. These are parents who chose to only see the "sin" of homosexuality in their daughter, and abandoned the virtue of loving their daughter unconditionally. She is,after all is said and done, made in God's image as are we all. It's sad that three people have missed out on so much with each other and disturbing that the parents' love for their daughter is conditional.


It is very sad. I hope she's happier away from her parents than she could ever have been with them (I should correct that: I have no idea how her mother felt about sending her away; her father, however, is very rigid about the "sinful" daughter).


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It is very sad. I hope she's happier away from her parents than she could ever have been with them (I should correct that: I have no idea how her mother felt about sending her away; her father, however, is very rigid about the "sinful" daughter).


Poor Purl
perhaps it is time to dig for the sins of karverr.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> perhaps it is time to dig for the sins of karverr.


I wouldn't know how to do that. Besides, if he's such a devout Christian, he wouldn't have committed any, would he?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Go to page 12 of He Has Risen Indeed. On page 12, they give a nuggie to the Jews.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

APRIL 23, 2014
*GEORGIA UNVEILS NEW SLOGAN: WE MAKE FLORIDA LOOK SAFE*
POSTED BY ANDY BOROWITZ

ATLANTA (The Borowitz Report)Flanked by members of his states legislature on Wednesday afternoon, Georgia Governor Nathan Deal proudly unveiled Georgias new official state slogan, We Make Florida Look Safe.

Gov. Deal told reporters that the slogan was more than just words, reflecting Georgias determination to best its rival Florida for the nations most reckless gun law.

When Florida passed Stand Your Ground, we knew we were playing catch-up, Gov. Deal said. Thanks to the fine men and women in the Georgia state legislature, were No. 1.

Gov. Deal said he hoped that the states newly enacted Safe Carry Protection Act, which makes it legal to carry guns in bars, schools, churches, and some government buildings, would send the message that Georgia was taking its competition with Florida very, very seriously.

In recent years, if you wanted to fire off a gun any damn place you pleased, there was a sense that Florida was the state for you, he said. Were hoping to change that perception.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Go to page 12 of He Has Risen Indeed. On page 12, they give a nuggie to the Jews.


I'm sorry, things like that make me giggle. Besides, maybe "they" refers to Romans, not Jews. How about starting a thread called A Nuggie to the Romans? Nah, maybe not.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Since the "romans" are pretty much history - I eliminated that as the reference and inferred the Jews. Fits the rising ecstasy and delirium with every post.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Since the "romans" are pretty much history - I eliminated that as the reference and inferred the Jews. Fits the rising ecstasy and delirium with every post.


It sure does, yet I still want to laugh. I cannot read more than a few of those posts in one day. Let me know if anything worse shows up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wise Mama.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> she still bursts out in laughter when the story comes up.
> New punishment was sitting on the Potty, don't take a risk twice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO that's all that counts. Eclectic just like my thoughts.



Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> I too have an Apron on display in my Kitchen embroidered with
> Chickens and Roosters. Shall sometime put the sculpture back as my avatar. I also have two cast iron roosters hanging on the fence. Does not go with the house or landscaping but I like it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's how I see it too. So little time to waste. So disturbing to see hurt where love should be.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I found karverr's story both sad and disturbing. He and his wife seem to be the ones who need the prayers of others. Someone who finally had the courage, at age 39, to tell her parents she was gay is someone who knew what her parents' reaction would be. These are parents who chose to only see the "sin" of homosexuality in their daughter, and abandoned the virtue of loving their daughter unconditionally. She is,after all is said and done, made in God's image as are we all. It's sad that three people have missed out on so much with each other and disturbing that the parents' love for their daughter is conditional.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry. I couldn't get through it.



SQM said:


> Go to page 12 of He Has Risen Indeed. On page 12, they give a nuggie to the Jews.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OMG what a competition.



Poor Purl said:


> APRIL 23, 2014
> *GEORGIA UNVEILS NEW SLOGAN: WE MAKE FLORIDA LOOK SAFE*
> POSTED BY ANDY BOROWITZ
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My thoughts are with you Purly Mae.



Poor Purl said:


> I'm sorry, things like that make me giggle. Besides, maybe "they" refers to Romans, not Jews. How about starting a thread called A Nuggie to the Romans? Nah, maybe not.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm the same way. SQM, Purl and I will jump in and comment. Our stomachs can't take the reading. Thanks.

Ps. I know I'm not Jewish. Does it count if I have dear Jewish friends? They count black friends. I'm just asking for equal opportunity.



Poor Purl said:


> It sure does, yet I still want to laugh. I cannot read more than a few of those posts in one day. Let me know if anything worse shows up.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

My Serbian Orthodox friend was peeved with me when I did not go with her to the community seder. Of course PP and I will expect you to defend our religion's good name. If I see anymore untoward comments, I will notify you.

Anyway, "He has risen indeed" used to be bedroom talk in my house.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> OMG what a competition.


damemary
ever wonder if these Guys like their children? They certainly are exposing them and us to violence everywhere. Guns in Schools, Bars, Churches, Court Houses? Are only insane GOPs in Office right now? Need for change. VOTE FOLKS VOTE!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> My Serbian Orthodox friend was peeved with me when I did not go with her to the community seder. Of course PP and I will expect you to defend our religion's good name. If I see anymore untoward comments, I will notify you.
> 
> Anyway, "He has risen indeed" used to be bedroom talk in my house.


sqm
that is a quote "......" to save. Thank you for the laughter.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> My Serbian Orthodox friend was peeved with me when I did not go with her to the community seder. Of course PP and I will expect you to defend our religion's good name. If I see anymore untoward comments, I will notify you.
> 
> Anyway, "He has risen indeed" used to be bedroom talk in my house.


Tsk, tsk and tee-hee


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm the same way. SQM, Purl and I will jump in and comment. Our stomachs can't take the reading. Thanks.
> 
> Ps. I know I'm not Jewish. Does it count if I have dear Jewish friends? They count black friends. I'm just asking for equal opportunity.


Oh, who cares whether you're Jewish? You can comment on over-the-top Christians as well as we can, and all that really matters is that you're bright and open-minded.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> My Serbian Orthodox friend was peeved with me when I did not go with her to the community seder. Of course PP and I will expect you to defend our religion's good name. If I see anymore untoward comments, I will notify you.
> 
> Anyway, "He has risen indeed" used to be bedroom talk in my house.


Oops! Very funny.

Serbian Orthodox? Is that a branch of Judaism or of Christianity (like Greek Orthodox or Russian Orthodox)?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Tsk, tsk and tee-hee


Good morning, Empress alcameron V. You're very bright this morning.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Good morning, Empress alcameron V. You're very bright this morning.


Things are much brighter today because I had my other cataract removed.

Serbian Orthodox is a Christian religion similar to Catholisim but without the "rule" of the Pope. Growing up in Northern Monnesota, I had many neighbors and classmates who were Serbian Orthodox.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

My second cataract surgery was much more interesting than the first. On the way home, I told my husband that I was seeing a lot of very bright colors while I was having the surgery. Yesterday, at my post-op appt, I told my surgeon, and he laughed. He informed me that during the whole time in the operating room I kept saying "wow" and telling them about the pretty, vibrant colors. The other thing I did was practice my few phrases of Dari because the anesthesiologist was from Afghanistan. Too funny! Makes me wonder what else I've said while under the influence of Versed or whatever else they administer.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Things are much brighter today because I had my other cataract removed.
> 
> Serbian Orthodox is a Christian religion similar to Catholisim but without the "rule" of the Pope. Growing up in Northern Monnesota, I had many neighbors and classmates who were Serbian Orthodox.


My husband is Serbian Orthodox, and yes they have not a Pope but a "Patriarch". It's an interesting branch of Christianity...in some ways it's easier as (at least in Serbia) there's no ironclad "Sunday" obligation, not lot of emphasis on receiving Communion (or however they phrase it) and Confessing. Their priests can marry and have families too, which I think is nice.

The downside (IMHO) is that there's a lot of stress on man's sinful nature, lots of gloom and doom, and not much said about redemption. And observing Serbian Orthodox customs involves a lot of physical discomfort: the churches aren't heated, there's nowhere to sit (people stand the whole time), and there are two periods of Lent (before Easter and before Christmas) in which NO animal products may be consumed. That means no meat, no eggs, no milk at all (fish is OK, though). When DH and I visit family in Eastern Europe it's usually in December, when Lent is in full swing. Lots of bopping from house to house to make the family rounds, and fish soup and cabbage stuffed with rice are on every last table!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> My second cataract surgery was much more interesting than the first. On the way home, I told my husband that I was seeing a lot of very bright colors while I was having the surgery. Yesterday, at my post-op appt, I told my surgeon, and he laughed. He informed me that during the whole time in the operating room I kept saying "wow" and telling them about the pretty, vibrant colors. The other thing I did was practice my few phrases of Dari because the anesthesiologist was from Afghanistan. Too funny! Makes me wonder what else I've said while under the influence of Versed or whatever else they administer.


So glad the surgery went well, Al. It must be a huge relief to be able to see clearly again!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Oops! Very funny.
> 
> Serbian Orthodox? Is that a branch of Judaism or of Christianity (like Greek Orthodox or Russian Orthodox)?


She says it is the same as Russian Orthodox.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Things are much brighter today because I had my other cataract removed.
> 
> Serbian Orthodox is a Christian religion similar to Catholisim but without the "rule" of the Pope. Growing up in Northern Monnesota, I had many neighbors and classmates who were Serbian Orthodox.


If your brightness is double what it was, we won't be able to keep up with you. I hope it heals well and quickly.

The reason I asked about Serbian Orthodox was that SQM used the phrase in connection with a seder, which is a Jewish ceremony. She could have been talking about an Orthodox Jewish friend from Serbia.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> My second cataract surgery was much more interesting than the first. On the way home, I told my husband that I was seeing a lot of very bright colors while I was having the surgery. Yesterday, at my post-op appt, I told my surgeon, and he laughed. He informed me that during the whole time in the operating room I kept saying "wow" and telling them about the pretty, vibrant colors. The other thing I did was practice my few phrases of Dari because the anesthesiologist was from Afghanistan. Too funny! Makes me wonder what else I've said while under the influence of Versed or whatever else they administer.


Will you be able to get a refill for home use? It sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> ever wonder if these Guys like their children? They certainly are exposing them and us to violence everywhere. Guns in Schools, Bars, Churches, Court Houses? Are only insane GOPs in Office right now? Need for change. VOTE FOLKS VOTE!


How did the Second Amendment come to take precedence over all the others? The 1st doesn't give you the right to shout "Fire" in a crowded theater, but apparently the 2nd gives you the right to fire into that theater. All the others have some kind of limitation, but we're not permitted to place any limits on the 2nd.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> My husband is Serbian Orthodox, and yes they have not a Pope but a "Patriarch". It's an interesting branch of Christianity...in some ways it's easier as (at least in Serbia) there's no ironclad "Sunday" obligation, not lot of emphasis on receiving Communion (or however they phrase it) and Confessing. Their priests can marry and have families too, which I think is nice.
> 
> The downside (IMHO) is that there's a lot of stress on man's sinful nature, lots of gloom and doom, and not much said about redemption. And observing Serbian Orthodox customs involves a lot of physical discomfort: the churches aren't heated, there's nowhere to sit (people stand the whole time), and there are two periods of Lent (before Easter and before Christmas) in which NO animal products may be consumed. That means no meat, no eggs, no milk at all (fish is OK, though). When DH and I visit family in Eastern Europe it's usually in December, when Lent is in full swing. Lots of bopping from house to house to make the family rounds, and fish soup and cabbage stuffed with rice are on every last table!


This doesn't sound like much fun. Are the churches unheated because the furnaces never got installed, or is that a requirement of the religion.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> How did the Second Amendment come to take precedence over all the others? The 1st doesn't give you the right to shout "Fire" in a crowded theater, but apparently the 2nd gives you the right to fire into that theater. All the others have some kind of limitation, but we're not permitted to place any limits on the 2nd.


Very good question. Sounds like one more question to ask my senator.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This doesn't sound like much fun. Are the churches unheated because the furnaces never got installed, or is that a requirement of the religion.


I'm sure the no-heating thing isn't part of the official dogma, but it does sort of fit with the Orthodox notion that a little physical suffering is good for the soul. DH and I had our son baptized in the Orthodox church (because his family insisted), and the poor kid got a shock when the priest dumped a whole bucket of water over his head. In that icy-cold church I wasn't at all pleased, but fortunately my MIL knew what to expect and had a big pile of towels and blankets at the ready.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Gov. Nathan Deal of Georgia and Gov. Sam Brownback of Kansas are giving their congress veto power over the Governor so that if any future Governor wants to accept Medicaid expansion, they can stop it. I think the GOP has lost its marbles. What lengths will they go to?

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/04/22/1293881/-How-evil-will-a-Republican-be-to-deny-a-poor-person-health-care-This-evil?detail=email


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I think there needs to be a lot more law suits against these oil companies for fracking. Of course Aruba oil intends to appeal the jury's decision. That means it will go to the Texas courts where judges are soaked in oil and gas money.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/04/22/1293937/-BREAKING-Jury-awards-3-million-in-first-fracking-case?detail=email


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Very good question. Sounds like one more question to ask my senator.


And we know how your senator answers your questions. Does his office ever get back to you with any real answers?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Gov. Nathan Deal of Georgia and Gov. Sam Brownback of Kansas are giving their congress veto power over the Governor so that if any future Governor wants to accept Medicaid expansion, they can stop it. I think the GOP has lost its marbles. What lengths will they go to?
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/04/22/1293881/-How-evil-will-a-Republican-be-to-deny-a-poor-person-health-care-This-evil?detail=email


I doubt that such legislation is constitutional, unless they're amending the states' constitutions to do it.

As for preventing poor people from getting medical care, apparently it's high on their agenda and they'll go as far as they need to, possibly up to the Supreme Court.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm sure the no-heating thing isn't part of the official dogma, but it does sort of fit with the Orthodox notion that a little physical suffering is good for the soul. DH and I had our son baptized in the Orthodox church (because his family insisted), and the poor kid got a shock when the priest dumped a whole bucket of water over his head. In that icy-cold church I wasn't at all pleased, but fortunately my MIL knew what to expect and had a big pile of towels and blankets at the ready.


No sprinkle of holy water? Well, at least they didn't submerge his entire little body. Did he scream when it happened?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> How did the Second Amendment come to take precedence over all the others? The 1st doesn't give you the right to shout "Fire" in a crowded theater, but apparently the 2nd gives you the right to fire into that theater. All the others have some kind of limitation, but we're not permitted to place any limits on the 2nd.


Poor Purl
Before we can get this stuff straightened out, we MUST clean HOUSE and replace some tarnished Supreme Court Judges. Wonder if they have Swiss Bank Accounts (or Belgian). Sure appears like that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I doubt that such legislation is constitutional, unless they're amending the states' constitutions to do it.
> 
> As for preventing poor people from getting medical care, apparently it's high on their agenda and they'll go as far as they need to, possibly up to the Supreme Court.


Poor Purl
We knew where Ron Paul stood: "let them die". These guys apparently have the same philosophy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> This doesn't sound like much fun. Are the churches unheated because the furnaces never got installed, or is that a requirement of the religion.


Poor Purl
I always had the feeling that the Churches were so cold so that the Preachers gave heated Sermons to their flock. Of course in some Churches the "Staff" is always dressed in plenty of layers.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> Before we can get this stuff straightened out, we MUST clean HOUSE and replace some tarnished Supreme Court Judges. Wonder if they have Swiss Bank Accounts (or Belgian). Sure appears like that.


Huck, I'm constantly surprised that nothing is done about Clarence Thomas, who seems to do speeches at organizations that appear before the Court, yet he never recuses himself. But the one smart thing Bush did was appoint young justices, who will be around for a long time.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Huck, I'm constantly surprised that nothing is done about Clarence Thomas, who seems to do speeches at organizations that appear before the Court, yet he never recuses himself. But the one smart thing Bush did was appoint young justices, who will be around for a long time.


Does Clarence Thomas speak with his hands?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Does Clarence Thomas speak with his hands?


He did to Anita Hill. I don't know whether he still does. Why do you ask?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> And we know how your senator answers your questions. Does his office ever get back to you with any real answers?


Poor Purl
so you experienced the class answers as well. My experience with these folks is that they wait to anwer until an issue has been resolved and then they come back: "As you know, I......."
Usually they voted in an opposite direction.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Huck, I'm constantly surprised that nothing is done about Clarence Thomas, who seems to do speeches at organizations that appear before the Court, yet he never recuses himself. But the one smart thing Bush did was appoint young justices, who will be around for a long time.


Poor Purl
I wonder as well. I think it is high time that some changes take place re. the Supreme Court, it has become too supreme and is no longer acting in the interest of WE THE PEOPLE but only for WE THE RICH.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Does Clarence Thomas speak with his hands?


SQM
ever noticed, he has little to say, his wife says it all.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> He did to Anita Hill. I don't know whether he still does. Why do you ask?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> He did to Anita Hill. I don't know whether he still does. Why do you ask?


He has remained mute on the Supreme Court so I cannot see him delivering speeches.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> And we know how your senator answers your questions. Does his office ever get back to you with any real answers?


Oh sure, he answers with a bunch of garbage that I know isn't true. Sometimes I can hardly stand to read them and I have caught him in some lies that I have told him about.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> so you experienced the class answers as well. My experience with these folks is that they wait to anwer until an issue has been resolved and then they come back: "As you know, I......."
> Usually they voted in an opposite direction.


No, my senators, both Dems, _usually_ vote as I would have wanted, so I never ask them things. NJG has Grassley as a senator, and keeps emailing him and getting back nonsense or nothing for an answer.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> I wonder as well. I think it is high time that some changes take place re. the Supreme Court, it has become too supreme and is no longer acting in the interest of WE THE PEOPLE but only for WE THE RICH.


That's obvious, but short of impeachment there's nothing to be done. We could embarrass them so much that they resign, but that's never worked with Thomas and it wouldn't work with Scalia.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> ever noticed, he has little to say, his wife says it all.


Huck, I read somewhere that he's horizontal during sessions and possibly even asleep.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> He has remained mute on the Supreme Court so I cannot see him delivering speeches.


But he does, to groups like the Manhattan Institute (conservative think tank) and at colleges. Also to whatever org. his lovely wife leads. And he's paid for all of these.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Oh sure, he answers with a bunch of garbage that I know isn't true. Sometimes I can hardly stand to read them and I have caught him in some lies that I have told him about.


It's wonderful to me that you keep trying. I'm afraid that if I emailed Chuck Schumer, he'd come to my home and deliver a 3-hour speech, making sure that cameras are catching him the entire time.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's wonderful to me that you keep trying. I'm afraid that if I emailed Chuck Schumer, he'd come to my home and deliver a 3-hour speech, making sure that cameras are catching him the entire time.


I'll take Chuck and you can have Charlie.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Huck, I read somewhere that he's horizontal during sessions and possibly even asleep.


Poor Purl
I heard that 'he is smart' and I think they mean smart enough to keep his mouth shut. Wonder how he qualified for this position.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> But he does, to groups like the Manhattan Institute (conservative think tank) and at colleges. Also to whatever org. his lovely wife leads. And he's paid for all of these.


Poor Purl
that used to be called "conflict of interest". But then, in a position like his, it does not matter, nothing can happen to him. Sad for our country.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> I heard that 'he is smart' and I think they mean smart enough to keep his mouth shut. Wonder how he qualified for this position.


He was black and conservative, Huck, and that's what Poppy Bush needed. Unless by "this position" you mean the horizontal one.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> He has remained mute on the Supreme Court so I cannot see him delivering speeches.


SQM
I listen to Supreme Court Arguments on C-Span and have not heard him there either. His silence speaks volumes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> I'll take Chuck and you can have Charlie.


Isn't Grassley also called Chuck? No thanks; I'll keep it as it is. Schumer knows who his constituency is.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> He was black and conservative, Huck, and that's what Poppy Bush needed. Unless by "this position" you mean the horizontal one.


Poor Purl
you are right, Bush needed a "special" body on the Supreme Court.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> that used to be called "conflict of interest". But then, in a position like his, it does not matter, nothing can happen to him. Sad for our country.


There are many conflicts of interest that the right sees as unimportant. Scalia once went duck-hunting at Cheney's invitation during a time when the fed. govt. was involved in some case before the Court. When asked about it, he gave the reporter the finger, or actually the Italian equivalent.

On the other hand, Kagan recused herself for much smaller conflicts of interest.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> There are many conflicts of interest that the right sees as unimportant. Scalia once went duck-hunting at Cheney's invitation during a time when the fed. govt. was involved in some case before the Court. When asked about it, he gave the reporter the finger, or actually the Italian equivalent.
> 
> On the other hand, Kagan recused herself for much smaller conflicts of interest.


Poor Purl
when Chief Justice Roberts was sworn in his kids were all over the place and I thought, wonder if he is like them, yes he is. Fundamentals no longer are important on the Supreme Court. Bias plays a great role now. Damaging for our Country.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> My Serbian Orthodox friend was peeved with me when I did not go with her to the community seder. Of course PP and I will expect you to defend our religion's good name. If I see anymore untoward comments, I will notify you.
> 
> Anyway, "He has risen indeed" used to be bedroom talk in my house.


I have been gone for a few days and just had to thank you for your bedroom talk comment, "He has risen indeed". You have a marvelous sense of humor and I really needed a good laugh. Thanks, SQM :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I have been gone for a few days and just had to thank you for your bedroom talk comment, "He has risen indeed". You have a marvelous sense of humor and I really needed a good laugh. Thanks, SQM :thumbup:


Cheeky lighter
sure missed you. Did you get the "bull dinky" remark?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky lighter
> sure missed you. Did you get the "bull dinky"?


Huck, not sure what you are asking me. Before I say something totally wrong please tell me what "bull dinky" means? I could guess but I would probably be way off. :lol:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> He did to Anita Hill. I don't know whether he still does. Why do you ask?


Tsk, tsk. . .


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Huck, not sure what you are asking me. Before I say something totally wrong please tell me what "bull dinky" means? I could guess but I would probably be way off. :lol:


Cheeky Blighter
Sorry, did not make myself very clear. Someone, called something "bull dinky" - the same stuff I call "el Toro Poopoo".
I like the bull dinky.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Glad to see ya Cheeks. Hope you were not under the weather. You missed great tedium from Joeeeeeeeee.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Isn't Grassley also called Chuck? No thanks; I'll keep it as it is. Schumer knows who his constituency is.


Yes, he is called Chuck, but I call him Charlie.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes, he is called Chuck, but I call him Charlie.


I call him other things, but not in public. He's really a PITA.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameon
Really like your avatar.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

The Donald complained about how President Obama walks. 

He tweeted: "The way President Obama runs down the stairs of Air Force 1, hoping, bobing, and jumping all the way is so inelegant and so unpresidential."

I think he has lost too many brain cells through that awful hair style, and now he can't even spell. It just shows what a nobody he is, that that is what he chooses to talk about.

He later changed it and used the correct spelling, but to say hopping and bobbing sure sounds like a racist comment to me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> The Donald complained about how President Obama walks.
> 
> He tweeted: "The way President Obama runs down the stairs of Air Force 1, hoping, bobing, and jumping all the way is so inelegant and so unpresidential."
> 
> ...


At least he didn't come right out and call the President a jive turkey.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> At least he didn't come right out and call the President a jive turkey.


Ya, they all try to say those things in a "nicer" way, bless their hearts.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Ya, they all try to say those things in a "nicer" way, bless their hearts.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> At least he didn't come right out and call the President a jive turkey.


Poor Purl
that will come down the road when he has used up all of his que cards. I bet he has a calendar onto which he writes when to get his puffy puss on the screen again.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

The Donald--always the buoyant turd, I'm afraid, popping up all the time.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> that will come down the road when he has used up all of his que cards. I bet he has a calendar onto which he writes when to get his puffy puss on the screen again.


Huck, you're probably right. I doubt that anyone would actually invite him; he has to do it all by himself.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> The Donald--always the buoyant turd, I'm afraid, popping up all the time.


What a disturbing mental picture.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am off to Texas Wed morning to spend some time with my cousin.
She lost her DH and is trying to get her house ready to put on the market. 
I will be in a very small town between Lubbock and Amarillo. We do have plans to visit the Buddy Holly Museum in Lubbock .It should be fun!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am off to Texas Wed morning to spend some time with my cousin.
> She lost her DH and is trying to get her house ready to put on the market.
> I will be in a very small town between Lubbock and Amarillo. We do have plans to visit the Buddy Holly Museum in Lubbock .It should be fun!


Sounds good...might serve as a pleasant distraction for your cousin as well. Post some pics if you can.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sounds good...might serve as a pleasant distraction for your cousin as well. Post some pics if you can.


Wonder if I will run into any gun toting sissy cowardly cowboys there?
I will post some pics


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am off to Texas Wed morning to spend some time with my cousin.
> She lost her DH and is trying to get her house ready to put on the market.
> I will be in a very small town between Lubbock and Amarillo. We do have plans to visit the Buddy Holly Museum in Lubbock .It should be fun!


Enjoy your trip to one of the strangest state politically in the US. You are a good relative.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Thanks SQ. She is my best friend. It will be interesting to hear some of the local political views. I'll come back to Minnesota with a Texas twang. I'll be staying for 2 weeks.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wonder if I will run into any gun toting sissy cowardly cowboys there?
> I will post some pics


That's right...Texas is an open carry state, isn't it? Better strap on the ol' six shooter!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Just a quick warning. While getting a mani I saw on CBS national news that Internet Explorer is very vulnerable to hacking right now. They said Microsoft is working to fix the problem and suggested using an alternate browser such a Mozilla until the problem is solved.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> The Donald complained about how President Obama walks.
> 
> He tweeted: "The way President Obama runs down the stairs of Air Force 1, hoping, bobing, and jumping all the way is so inelegant and so unpresidential."
> 
> ...


Was it less Presidential than Gerald Ford falling down the steps of Air Force 1 or George W. Bush falling off a gyroscopicaly balanced segway?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Was it less Presidential than Gerald Ford falling down the steps of Air Force 1 or George W. Bush falling off a gyroscopicaly balanced segway?


How I adore The Brat. Don't forget Bush Pere throwing up at some state dinner. Can you find a pic of that, Bratty Techie?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> How I adore The Brat. Don't forget Bush Pere throwing up at some state dinner. Can you find a pic of that, Bratty Techie?


I will try, SQ lol


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It seems that he vomited all over the Emperor of Japan. Here is Barbara helping him hold it back. Very presidential indeed.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Is this the "chatty" thread for left-leaning women? Or left-handed women?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It seems that he vomited all over the Emperor of Japan. Here is barbara helping him


I remember that one! Thanks Patty.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Is this the "chatty" thread for left-leaning women? Or left-handed women?


Both is fine, al!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> It seems that he vomited all over the Emperor of Japan. Here is barbara helping him


The Brat is a true media genius so she gets tonight's point. What a hilarious pic! I am trying to recall how I reacted when I learned that bit of news.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> The Brat is a true media genius so she gets tonight's point. What a hilarious pic! I am trying to recall how I reacted when I learned that bit of news.


I wonder how the Emperor reacted!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wonder how the Emperor reacted!


I don't think that ever made the news. I am laughing and laughing!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wonder how the Emperor reacted!


If I were there at the table I would have vomited after seeing someone else do it. Don't like sushi, either.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> I don't think that ever made the news. I am laughing and laughing!


Are you laughing uproariously? Giddily? Heartily? Softly? Loudly? Titteringly?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Are you laughing uproariously? Giddily? Heartily? Softly? Loudly? Titteringly?


Al - seeing your adverbs puts me in a romantic mood.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here is one of Trump after getting out of his helicopter. Do you think THIS look is suitable for Marine 1?
Veeerrrryyy Presidential.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is one of Trump after getting out of his helicopter. Do you think THIS look is suitable for Marine 1?
> Veeerrrryyy Presidential.


Hmm...maybe he was about to be struck by lightning? A true gift from the gods!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is one of Trump after getting out of his helicopter. Do you think THIS look is suitable for Marine 1?
> Veeerrrryyy Presidential.


That's a good pic, too, Patty. Looks like the "hair" might take off!

Bazinga for now. Time to dig out the leftovers for dinner.
I think we need more fun on this forum.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> That's a good pic, too, Patty. Looks like the "hair" might take off!
> 
> Bazinga for now. Time to dig out the leftovers for dinner.
> I think we need more fun on this forum.


yes. We need to post here more often and really just have fun! Brat - the trump pic did not come thru for me. Was it a good one?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> That's a good pic, too, Patty. Looks like the "hair" might take off!
> 
> Bazinga for now. Time to dig out the leftovers for dinner.
> I think we need more fun on this forum.


I agree al. Time for another banquet, perhaps?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Is this the "chatty" thread for left-leaning women? Or left-handed women?


Maybe it's "left-over women--" :twisted:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If I were there at the table I would have vomited after seeing someone else do it. Don't like sushi, either.


I'm with you on that one. I would have joined in, in fact could do it right now, just thinking about it. Survived raising kids, dirty diapers and all, but now have a weak stomach again.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is one of Trump after getting out of his helicopter. Do you think THIS look is suitable for Marine 1?
> Veeerrrryyy Presidential.


I hope that big fuzzy bird left him a present. What an idiot he is. He of course blamed the girl-friend instead of the racist Donald Sterling. Poor baby, he was set up, don't ya know.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Was it less Presidential than Gerald Ford falling down the steps of Air Force 1 or George W. Bush falling off a gyroscopicaly balanced segway?


Love those pictures. Was there ever one of W choking on a pretzel?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Are you laughing uproariously? Giddily? Heartily? Softly? Loudly? Titteringly?


Adverbially?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is one of Trump after getting out of his helicopter. Do you think THIS look is suitable for Marine 1?
> Veeerrrryyy Presidential.


That expression on his face - looks like a child set to throw a tantrum.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Love those pictures. Was there ever one of W choking on a pretzel?


I shall hunt and find out, Purl


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Maybe it's "left-over women--" :twisted:


Or the Left Behind women :mrgreen:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I agree al. Time for another banquet, perhaps?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> yes. We need to post here more often and really just have fun! Brat - the trump pic did not come thru for me. Was it a good one?


It was a beauty. I'll see if I can post it for you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> yes. We need to post here more often and really just have fun! Brat - the trump pic did not come thru for me. Was it a good one?


Did it work? It did for me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes there is one, Purl


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes there is one, Purl


Oh, thanks, Patty.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Pics came thru. Thanks. All are total screwballs!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Pics came thru. Thanks. All are total screwballs!


That's the GOP branch of Mensa.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

OK, so tell me, am I old or just behind the times?
My friend was invited to a "gender reveal party." Was someone coming out of the closet? Trans-gendering? Having surgery?
None of the above. The proud parents-to-be were going to reveal the gender of their expected child and thought everyone would want to know and celebrate!
This same friend was invited to a bar mitzvah and was told to "wear neon." Wear neon? To a bar mitzvah? Neon what?
I think we're old.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am off to Texas Wed morning to spend some time with my cousin.
> She lost her DH and is trying to get her house ready to put on the market.
> I will be in a very small town between Lubbock and Amarillo. We do have plans to visit the Buddy Holly Museum in Lubbock .It should be fun!


BrattyPaty
safe travel Patty. Try to get some fun in. Huck


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> How I adore The Brat. Don't forget Bush Pere throwing up at some state dinner. Can you find a pic of that, Bratty Techie?


SQM
I always thought that we elect regular human beings to office and not some Robots geared for no missteps.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Is this the "chatty" thread for left-leaning women? Or left-handed women?


alcameron
we embrace both.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> How I adore The Brat. Don't forget Bush Pere throwing up at some state dinner. Can you find a pic of that, Bratty Techie?


SQM
aren't we happy to get so much material from the Right? They sure deliver again and again. Dumber than dumb. They never learn that we are prepared for any situation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> I don't think that ever made the news. I am laughing and laughing!


SQM
it did make the news. I showed that President's are just like us,
not quite perfect.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is one of Trump after getting out of his helicopter. Do you think THIS look is suitable for Marine 1?
> Veeerrrryyy Presidential.


BrattyPatty
THANK YOU. I bet he does not have that picture in his family album. What a sight. Must he forgotten to Super Glue it down.
Wonder why he does not cover his coif with a nice Stetson. Oh I know, they do not make 10 Gallon ones.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That expression on his face - looks like a child set to throw a tantrum.


That's his usual mug shot.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Or the Left Behind women :mrgreen:


So, can we "left-behinders" be promoted to "leftenants?"
:lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom
I saw some of your knitting, quite nice.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> maysmom
> I saw some of your knitting, quite nice.


Thanks for the compliment, always looking to learn something new. Knitting is so much more relaxing than politics, right?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> So, can we "left-behinders" be promoted to "leftenants?"
> :lol:


Sure. Once the rapture comes, we can move into the houses of the enraptured.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> That's his usual mug shot.


How'd you like to drink coffee from that mug?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> How'd you like to drink coffee from that mug?


Only if I needed to induce vomiting, lol.

:thumbdown:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> OK, so tell me, am I old or just behind the times?
> My friend was invited to a "gender reveal party." Was someone coming out of the closet? Trans-gendering? Having surgery?
> None of the above. The proud parents-to-be were going to reveal the gender of their expected child and thought everyone would want to know and celebrate!
> This same friend was invited to a bar mitzvah and was told to "wear neon." Wear neon? To a bar mitzvah? Neon what?
> I think we're old.


At first, it sounded like an event where the "revealee" was going to drop trou or something similar. I've heard of baby showers where the filling of the cake was either pink or blue, and even the mom didn't know till the cake was cut. I thought it was cute, but dd didn't.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

APRIL 29, 2014
*DONALD STERLING APOLOGIZES*
POSTED BY ANDY BOROWITZ

LOS ANGELES (The Borowitz Report)The Los Angeles Clippers owner Donald Sterling offered a total and remorseful apology for his racist comments today, telling reporters, Once I saw that Donald Trump was defending me, I knew I had done something horribly wrong.

Sterling acknowledged that he had turned a blind eye to a mountain of criticism from basketball luminaries and national leaders, but said that seeing Trump defend him on Fox News on Monday had left him shaken.

Look, I know Im not perfect, he said. But when Donald Trump takes your side, you have to take a long, hard look in the mirror and ask yourself, Have I become some kind of monster?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> APRIL 29, 2014
> *DONALD STERLING APOLOGIZES*
> POSTED BY ANDY BOROWITZ
> 
> ...


Good one, but it didn't get him anywhere. The NBA seems to have punished him as severely as possible, which he richly deserves.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good one, but it didn't get him anywhere. The NBA seems to have punished him as severely as possible, which he richly deserves.


 Yes, they have. There is still justice in some areas. But who can punish Trump? Besides the Hairdressers' Association, if there is one?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Sure. Once the rapture comes, we can move into the houses of the enraptured.


Poor Purl
have we not heard about the world coming to an end for eons now because of our sins, sure, nice Saga. It will happen sometime and comes from within our Planet and has nothing to do with anything else. The Earth is alive with a lot of furor at itself.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, they have. There is still justice in some areas. But who can punish Trump? Besides the Hairdressers' Association, if there is one?


Poor Purl
there is a Hairdresser's Assoc. but they have failed for sometime. Seen a decent hairdo lately? The name Donald sure is getting tarnished - Trump, Sterling, who else?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> there is a Hairdresser's Assoc. but they have failed for sometime. Seen a decent hairdo lately? The name Donald sure is getting tarnished - Trump, Sterling, who else?


There's Duck, Huck (yuck yuck), but he's much cuter than the other two and makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> have we not heard about the world coming to an end for eons now because of our sins, sure, nice Saga. It will happen sometime and comes from within our Planet and has nothing to do with anything else. The Earth is alive with a lot of furor at itself.


And the hills are alive with the sound of music.

Sorry, couldn't help channeling Julie Andrews.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, they have. There is still justice in some areas. But who can punish Trump? Besides the Hairdressers' Association, if there is one?


Maybe there's such a thing as the American Rug (as in those things we use on or floors...) Makers Association and they can go after him for wearing a defective rug... His whatever-the-heck-thing he has on his head reminds me of an old jewelry store owner in the downtown area of the town I live in. He had this amazing toupee that was a very odd pinkish blonde color and looked more like a clump of matted felt than hair. He's long gone but the memory of that rug lingers., or at least bigger.

And what's the deal with men and their wigs anyway? Or women for that matter? Oh, vanity, thy name is legion... My own hair is getting thin and I'm actually thinking of getting a permanent to make it look thicker.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Maybe there's such a thing as the American Rug (as in those things we use on or floors...) Makers Association and they can go after him for wearing a defective rug... His whatever-the-heck-thing he has on his head reminds me of an old jewelry store owner in the downtown area of the town I live in. He had this amazing toupee that was a very odd pinkish blonde color and looked more like a clump of matted felt than hair. He's long gone but the memory of that rug lingers., or at least bigger.
> 
> And what's the deal with men and their wigs anyway? Or women for that matter? Oh, vanity, thy name is legion... My own hair is getting thin and I'm actually thinking of getting a permanent to make it look thicker.


I used to manage the wig and hat department of a store many years ago, and some of the getups that came through would make me cringe.

:?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Maybe there's such a thing as the American Rug (as in those things we use on or floors...) Makers Association and they can go after him for wearing a defective rug... His whatever-the-heck-thing he has on his head reminds me of an old jewelry store owner in the downtown area of the town I live in. He had this amazing toupee that was a very odd pinkish blonde color and looked more like a clump of matted felt than hair. He's long gone but the memory of that rug lingers., or at least bigger.
> 
> And what's the deal with men and their wigs anyway? Or women for that matter? Oh, vanity, thy name is legion... My own hair is getting thin and I'm actually thinking of getting a permanent to make it look thicker.


Do you have a problem with strawberry blonds, like Trump and your jeweler?

As for wigs, I see no reason men should wear them. There's money to be made from advertising by having their bald heads tattooed. I own a wig which I've never worn. I got it as a settlement for the worst haircut any has ever been given. I had to wear hats and head scarves from mid-July to November of 2011, when my hair finally grew in long enough to fix. Instead of accepting a few hundred dollars' worth of "product," I managed to insist on the wig, and they paid $500 for it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you have a problem with strawberry blonds, like Trump and your jeweler?
> 
> As for wigs, I see no reason men should wear them. There's money to be made from advertising by having their bald heads tattooed. I own a wig which I've never worn. I got it as a settlement for the worst haircut any has ever been given. I had to wear hats and head scarves from mid-July to November of 2011, when my hair finally grew in long enough to fix. Instead of accepting a few hundred dollars' worth of "product," I managed to insist on the wig, and they paid $500 for it.


Quelle Salon? For every bad haircut I had, I received nothing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Quelle Salon? For every bad haircut I had, I received nothing.


This was Supercuts. I used to go there with a picture and the cutters would try to emulate the picture, and I was satisfied and it was cheap. This time I went in with a picture; my usual cutter was no longer with the company, so I sat down with someone else, and gave myself over to planning something for the weekend. The cutter said, "Oh, we're going short," which was true: I wanted it about 3 inches shorter than it was, which would have made it at least 3 inches long. When I finally looked up, I saw she'd cut it to less than a half inch; I looked like a chia head. I screamed, but it was too late to do anything. I never even asked to see the back because the front was so distressing.

That last was a mistake; I had forgotten about the scalp surgery I'd had that left a 1x3-inch bald spot on the back. So that's how I walked home, bald spot shining in the midsummer sun. This person didn't even have the decency to point it out. About a month later, after many calls to the corporate office, and emailed photographs, I called and said we'd been invited to an important dinner and I couldn't wear a headscarf or a hat and my bald spot was still visible. She offered me a wig, and I went to Brooklyn and bought one, and they paid me back. And now I take $65 haircuts instead of $20 ones and am much happier.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

PP - I had one cut at a Supercut and it was monstrous also. But I did laugh at your story. Mostly I have had color messes which is why I am giving up. Most women I admire, including you, let the gray happen. So why bother?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Good for you, Purl. The color of the toupee I mentioned wasn't close enough to strawberry blond to make it look nice. I don't think people shouldn't wear wigs, (pardon the double negative) hats or any other headgear, especially if someone can make a living making those things. I'm close to getting extensions as I've always been vain about my hair. Probably won't get extentions as I hear vanity is a sin.


Poor Purl said:


> Do you have a problem with strawberry blonds, like Trump and your jeweler?
> 
> As for wigs, I see no reason men should wear them. There's money to be made from advertising by having their bald heads tattooed. I own a wig which I've never worn. I got it as a settlement for the worst haircut any has ever been given. I had to wear hats and head scarves from mid-July to November of 2011, when my hair finally grew in long enough to fix. Instead of accepting a few hundred dollars' worth of "product," I managed to insist on the wig, and they paid $500 for it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good for you, Purl. The color of the toupee I mentioned wasn't close enough to strawberry blond to make it look nice. I don't think people shouldn't wear wigs, (pardon the double negative) hats or any other headgear, especially if someone can make a living making those things. I'm close to getting extensions as I've always been vain about my hair. Probably won't get extentions as I hear vanity is a sin.


One of the 7 Deadlies. But that's getting too religious for me; you're entitled to look in a mirror and think "Hey, I look good/bad/tired/interesting today" and do something about it. The real problem with men's wigs is that they often look as though they have no contact with the head. I think extensions would be good for you.

Whatever you do, DO NOT get that spray they used to sell on late-night infomercials. I don't remember what it was called, but it was invented by Ron Popeil, creator of the Pocket Fisherman (which I think should be a woman's job). Go to 



 . In fact, if you want a couple of laughs, do a Google search for "Ron Popeil hair spray." A lot of funny stuff shows up


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> APRIL 29, 2014
> *DONALD STERLING APOLOGIZES*
> POSTED BY ANDY BOROWITZ
> 
> ...


Poor Purl
now that is a sterling response.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> And the hills are alive with the sound of music.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help channeling Julie Andrews.


Poor Purl
love your response. Cute.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> I used to manage the wig and hat department of a store many years ago, and some of the getups that came through would make me cringe.
> 
> :?


maysmom
Donald sports his own hair and in the most amazing fahion. Actually if he would have started to wear a well made hairpiece some time ago, no-one would have known. Too late now since we are thoroughly familiar with his recession.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good for you, Purl. The color of the toupee I mentioned wasn't close enough to strawberry blond to make it look nice. I don't think people shouldn't wear wigs, (pardon the double negative) hats or any other headgear, especially if someone can make a living making those things. I'm close to getting extensions as I've always been vain about my hair. Probably won't get extentions as I hear vanity is a sin.


MaidInBedlam
Extensions can ruin one's own hair. Too much stress. Boy am I sinful. I am very vain and not only re. my hair.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> maysmom
> Donald sports his own hair and in the most amazing fahion. Actually if he would have started to wear a well made hairpiece some time ago, no-one would have known. Too late now since we are thoroughly familiar with his recession.


I think a paper bag would be the kindest thing the Donald could wear on his head. Eye holes optional...

:twisted:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> Extensions can ruin one's own hair. Too much stress. Boy am I sinful. I am very vain and not only re. my hair.


I'm pretty sure I'm only fantasizing about doing anything to my haire, including anything related to The Pocket Fisherman...


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

maysmom said:


> I think a paper bag would be the kindest thing the Donald could wear on his head. Eye holes optional...
> 
> :twisted:


I think that is an awesome idea. Let my grand daughter at it first with her colors and he would look real "purty."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And he has cancer.



NJG said:


> I hope that big fuzzy bird left him a present. What an idiot he is. He of course blamed the girl-friend instead of the racist Donald Sterling. Poor baby, he was set up, don't ya know.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Adverbially?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. I was afraid to imagine. Why doesn't he get his hair styled professionally? Control freak perhaps.



Poor Purl said:


> It was a beauty. I'll see if I can post it for you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Preserved for posterity in their ignominy through the miracle of the Internet.



SQM said:


> Pics came thru. Thanks. All are total screwballs!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That's the GOP branch of Mensa.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> OK, so tell me, am I old or just behind the times?
> My friend was invited to a "gender reveal party." Was someone coming out of the closet? Trans-gendering? Having surgery?
> None of the above. The proud parents-to-be were going to reveal the gender of their expected child and thought everyone would want to know and celebrate!
> This same friend was invited to a bar mitzvah and was told to "wear neon." Wear neon? To a bar mitzvah? Neon what?
> I think we're old.


No we just have taste and our wits about us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> So, can we "left-behinders" be promoted to "leftenants?"
> :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Very good maysmom.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Thanks for the compliment, always looking to learn something new. Knitting is so much more relaxing than politics, right?


Indeed, but I like our group because we don't turn off our brains when we knit and purl.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please. Weak stomach.



Poor Purl said:


> How'd you like to drink coffee from that mug?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't think he'll willingly sell 'his' team. The lawsuits will live longer than he does.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Good one, but it didn't get him anywhere. The NBA seems to have punished him as severely as possible, which he richly deserves.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> there is a Hairdresser's Assoc. but they have failed for sometime. Seen a decent hairdo lately? The name Donald sure is getting tarnished - Trump, Sterling, who else?


Interesting topic Huck. I've seen decent hairdos.....many more than clothing. Nothing has caught my eye except the ones that feel like a stick in the eye. No taste. No class. Nothing to make a person look good. IMHO


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's late and I'm lost. Who's Duck? Quack. Quack.



Poor Purl said:


> There's Duck, Huck (yuck yuck), but he's much cuter than the other two and makes a lot more sense.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And the hills are alive with the sound of music.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help channeling Julie Andrews.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Thanks. Good one.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I keep getting my hair cut shorter and looking for a color that doesn't show a line. Wrinkles don't bother me as much. Go figure.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Maybe there's such a thing as the American Rug (as in those things we use on or floors...) Makers Association and they can go after him for wearing a defective rug... His whatever-the-heck-thing he has on his head reminds me of an old jewelry store owner in the downtown area of the town I live in. He had this amazing toupee that was a very odd pinkish blonde color and looked more like a clump of matted felt than hair. He's long gone but the memory of that rug lingers., or at least bigger.
> 
> And what's the deal with men and their wigs anyway? Or women for that matter? Oh, vanity, thy name is legion... My own hair is getting thin and I'm actually thinking of getting a permanent to make it look thicker.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're scaring me.



maysmom said:


> I used to manage the wig and hat department of a store many years ago, and some of the getups that came through would make me cringe.
> 
> :?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hit them in the pocketbook. Good girl. What did they do to you?



Poor Purl said:


> Do you have a problem with strawberry blonds, like Trump and your jeweler?
> 
> As for wigs, I see no reason men should wear them. There's money to be made from advertising by having their bald heads tattooed. I own a wig which I've never worn. I got it as a settlement for the worst haircut any has ever been given. I had to wear hats and head scarves from mid-July to November of 2011, when my hair finally grew in long enough to fix. Instead of accepting a few hundred dollars' worth of "product," I managed to insist on the wig, and they paid $500 for it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sure, if only we had met Purl earlier.



SQM said:


> Quelle Salon? For every bad haircut I had, I received nothing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I pay the same for haircuts in the 'burbs. I've know people who cut their own hair and it looked good. More skill and a good head of hair I guess.



Poor Purl said:


> This was Supercuts. I used to go there with a picture and the cutters would try to emulate the picture, and I was satisfied and it was cheap. This time I went in with a picture; my usual cutter was no longer with the company, so I sat down with someone else, and gave myself over to planning something for the weekend. The cutter said, "Oh, we're going short," which was true: I wanted it about 3 inches shorter than it was, which would have made it at least 3 inches long. When I finally looked up, I saw she'd cut it to less than a half inch; I looked like a chia head. I screamed, but it was too late to do anything. I never even asked to see the back because the front was so distressing.
> 
> That last was a mistake; I had forgotten about the scalp surgery I'd had that left a 1x3-inch bald spot on the back. So that's how I walked home, bald spot shining in the midsummer sun. This person didn't even have the decency to point it out. About a month later, after many calls to the corporate office, and emailed photographs, I called and said we'd been invited to an important dinner and I couldn't wear a headscarf or a hat and my bald spot was still visible. She offered me a wig, and I went to Brooklyn and bought one, and they paid me back. And now I take $65 haircuts instead of $20 ones and am much happier.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I let my grey grow out for 3 months. My husband thought it looked fine. I didn't feel like 'myself' and went back to coloring.



SQM said:


> PP - I had one cut at a Supercut and it was monstrous also. But I did laugh at your story. Mostly I have had color messes which is why I am giving up. Most women I admire, including you, let the gray happen. So why bother?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO vanity is not the worst sin by a long shot. (Now there's a convoluted sentence.)



MaidInBedlam said:


> Good for you, Purl. The color of the toupee I mentioned wasn't close enough to strawberry blond to make it look nice. I don't think people shouldn't wear wigs, (pardon the double negative) hats or any other headgear, especially if someone can make a living making those things. I'm close to getting extensions as I've always been vain about my hair. Probably won't get extentions as I hear vanity is a sin.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> One of the 7 Deadlies. But that's getting too religious for me; you're entitled to look in a mirror and think "Hey, I look good/bad/tired/interesting today" and do something about it. The real problem with men's wigs is that they often look as though they have no contact with the head. I think extensions would be good for you.
> 
> Whatever you do, DO NOT get that spray they used to sell on late-night infomercials. I don't remember what it was called, but it was invented by Ron Popeil, creator of the Pocket Fisherman (which I think should be a woman's job). Go to
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You are too funny for me at 1:00 AM. I'm laughing out loud. The cat's giving me dirty looks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> now that is a sterling response.


Ta da, Huck.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm going in the opposite direction. For the last few years I've been saying I won't cut my hair until we have world peace, so I guess that I'll go to my grave with long hair. It's down to my waist now. Sometimes when I look in the mirror and see the wrinkles and all the white hair I'm surprised and wonder who that is looking back at me.


damemary said:


> I keep getting my hair cut shorter and looking for a color that doesn't show a line. Wrinkles don't bother me as much. Go figure.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> I let my grey grow out for 3 months. My husband thought it looked fine. I didn't feel like 'myself' and went back to coloring.


You are probably decades younger than I am. At 67, I wear my hair very short like you do, so the cut is young enough. Anyway I may change my mind when the 30% gray strands express themselves again. What color are you?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

I always tell dh that if it were socially acceptable for women to go bald, I'd do it. When I was younger, I didn't mind fussing with hair. DD had pale blonde hair to her waist up to 3rd grade and I had fun with braids, curls and bows. The kid, not so much, lol.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I avoid mirrors and having my picture taken. Problem solved. I know you don't feel any different either.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm going in the opposite direction. For the last few years I've been saying I won't cut my hair until we have world peace, so I guess that I'll go to my grave with long hair. It's down to my waist now. Sometimes when I look in the mirror and see the wrinkles and all the white hair I'm surprised and wonder who that is looking back at me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, I am much younger...66. I like a light brown on me. I loved red but it fades. My top is mostly naturally grey with darker in the back. I want turquoise.



SQM said:


> You are probably decades younger than I am. At 67, I wear my hair very short like you do, so the cut is young enough. Anyway I may change my mind when the 30% gray strands express themselves again. What color are you?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Especially age 12 though.....40 and counting. Girls are tough on Mom's IMHO.



maysmom said:


> I always tell dh that if it were socially acceptable for women to go bald, I'd do it. When I was younger, I didn't mind fussing with hair. DD had pale blonde hair to her waist up to 3rd grade and I had fun with braids, curls and bows. The kid, not so much, lol.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Yes, I am much younger...66. I like a light brown on me. I loved red but it fades. My top is mostly naturally grey with darker in the back. I want turquoise.


Dear Younger Woman,

I did turquoise a couple of months ago and it oxidized badly and cost a fortune to turn it back to my regular mammal color. Buy hair chalk and you can get a bunch of colors on a very temporary basis.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I just started a new Thread - Elephants are smarter than COWS. Check it out. Thanks for the idea PP.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> I always tell dh that if it were socially acceptable for women to go bald, I'd do it. When I was younger, I didn't mind fussing with hair. DD had pale blonde hair to her waist up to 3rd grade and I had fun with braids, curls and bows. The kid, not so much, lol.


maysmom
I know several women who wear their hair cut to 1/2" length, they look marvelous. Have to say that they have a beautifully formed head and profile. It is your head, do with it what you want, let no-one dictate your fashions.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I avoid mirrors and having my picture taken. Problem solved. I know you don't feel any different either.


damemary
used to have Chestnut color hair and now it is silver. Wish it would turn white as my Sister's did at 30, no such luck it seems.
It is remaining silver which I like but would love it to be white.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> maysmom
> I know several women who wear their hair cut to 1/2" length, they look marvelous. Have to say that they have a beautifully formed head and profile. It is your head, do with it what you want, let no-one dictate your fashions.


Bless you, Huck, but 2 1/2 inches is as short as I'll go. If I had decent (thick both in density and amount) hair, I'd let it grow really long. Alas, I inherited my grandmother's hair.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Bless you, Huck, but 2 1/2 inches is as short as I'll go. If I had decent (thick both in density and amount) hair, I'd let it grow really long. Alas, I inherited my grandmother's hair.


Yikes! I just measured mine and it is 1 1/2 inches. Why is it that women would measure and compare the length of their hair while men would............?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yikes! I just measured mine and it is 1 1/2 inches. Why is it that women would measure and compare the length of their hair while men would............?


Men would either shave it all off or do ridiculous comb-overs. I really don't measure mine per se, just tell the stylist by holding up a strand and saying "about to here" or "halfway over the ear," etc.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Men would either shave it all off or do ridiculous comb-overs. I really don't measure mine per se, just tell the stylist by holding up a strand and saying "about to here" or "halfway over the ear," etc.


Speaking of comb overs, I have seen one where it started at the nape of his neck and went all the way over his head and to his forehead to form some bangs. The most ridiculous thing I have ever seen. No wedding ring on and was by himself, as he should have been.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

NJG said:


> Speaking of comb overs, I have seen one where it started at the nape of his neck and went all the way over his head and to his forehead to form some bangs. The most ridiculous thing I have ever seen. No wedding ring on and was by himself, as he should have been.


Sound like that ridiculous get-up the lead singer from the '80s band Flock of Seagulls.

:thumbdown:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Speaking of comb overs, I have seen one where it started at the nape of his neck and went all the way over his head and to his forehead to form some bangs. The most ridiculous thing I have ever seen. No wedding ring on and was by himself, as he should have been.


NJG
worse yet, I saw a guy who took it all the way from the back, brought it forward to , made a turn, took it back to the crown and forward and turn again.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> worse yet, I saw a guy who took it all the way from the back, brought it forward to , made a turn, took it back to the crown and forward and turn again.


Must have taken him a long time in the bathroom every morning to get that all figured out.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

In the UK, this is known as a "Bobby Charlton", after the very famous footballer. His comb-over started at the armpit.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> worse yet, I saw a guy who took it all the way from the back, brought it forward to , made a turn, took it back to the crown and forward and turn again.


Sounds like how I used to drive.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> In the UK, this is known as a "Bobby Charlton", after the very famous footballer. His comb-over started at the armpit.


Funny. However the Brits did a great job of torturing Turing to death, but I love your motto anyway.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

SQM said:


> Funny. However the Brits did a great job of torturing Turing to death, but I love your motto anyway.


I never want to get into a row, but do you think your lot would have been any more humane, given the times? In any case, he was pardoned fairly recently, so consciences are clear. What a bloody farce.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> I never want to get into a row, but do you think your lot would have been any more humane, given the times? In any case, he was pardoned fairly recently, so consciences are clear. What a bloody farce.


I am not sure but I don't think the Americans persecuted gay people like they did in Britain. Think Oscar Wilde. I am not accusing you at all - in fact it is great that you mentioned him. He never required a pardon, the British government needed that.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am not sure but I don't think the Americans persecuted gay people like they did in Britain. Think Oscar Wilde. I am not accusing you at all - in fact it is great that you mentioned him. He never required a pardon, the British government needed that.


I never thought you were accusing me. My country has a long and shameful history of just about every kind of discrimination. I do like your last comment - absolutely spot on.

There is an Alan Turing Way in Manchester. This city has been very proud of him for a long time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am not sure but I don't think the Americans persecuted gay people like they did in Britain. Think Oscar Wilde. I am not accusing you at all - in fact it is great that you mentioned him. He never required a pardon, the British government needed that.


SQM
we Americans have a bloody history when it comes to minorities. Now the Republicans want to starve people to death by denying them food stamps, do not want to increase minimum wages (some even want to do away with them altogether), get rid of Social Security, deny proper Health Care,
what a bunch of low-lives.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Folks, Million dollar Homes are selling like hot-cakes while the market for lower priced homes is stagnant and the rich are buying up all sorts of properties. They will become our Slum-Landlords to keep us down.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> now that is a sterling response.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> maysmom
> Donald sports his own hair and in the most amazing fahion. Actually if he would have started to wear a well made hairpiece some time ago, no-one would have known. Too late now since we are thoroughly familiar with his recession.


His recession? Great way to put it, Huck.

Unfortunately (for him, though not for comedians), he chose to look like something dead is attached to the back of his head. It would have been smarter to do what you suggest, but nobody ever accused Trump of being smart.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Preserved for posterity in their ignominy through the miracle of the Internet.


This is one of the most erudite sentences I've ever seen on KP.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> It's late and I'm lost. Who's Duck? Quack. Quack.


Duck. Donald Duck.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Dear Younger Woman,
> 
> I did turquoise a couple of months ago and it oxidized badly and cost a fortune to turn it back to my regular mammal color. Buy hair chalk and you can get a bunch of colors on a very temporary basis.


Dear Much Younger Woman, I love "my regular mammal color." Is chalk what all those kids use to make their hair purple?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Dear Much Younger Woman, I love "my regular mammal color." Is chalk what all those kids use to make their hair purple?


Most do permanent color like I did. But I also have chalk. When I see you again, I will put in your favorite color.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> I never want to get into a row, but do you think your lot would have been any more humane, given the times? In any case, he was pardoned fairly recently, so consciences are clear. What a bloody farce.


No, we wouldn't have been any better, weren't any better and still have a long, long way to go before we can even say we're a tiny bit better.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Good news and bad news, ladies. First the bad (well, terrible): KPG's suspension has been lifted and she's back on FF. The good: Janet may be rejoining soon as well.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Good news and bad news, ladies. First the bad (well, terrible): KPG's suspension has been lifted and she's back on FF. The good: Janet may be rejoining soon as well.


Yeah I visited their site and saw that. Let us write to Cooke and hopefully she will return.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yeah I visited their site and saw that. Let us write to Cooke and hopefully she will return.


Sure hope so. I've really missed her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I just started a new Thread - Elephants are smarter than COWS. Check it out. Thanks for the idea PP.


It's terrific. To see that other elephant shake her booty to the music was a treat.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Folks, Million dollar Homes are selling like hot-cakes while the market for lower priced homes is stagnant and the rich are buying up all sorts of properties. They will become our Slum-Landlords to keep us down.


None of this is happening by accident. I'm sure it's all carefully planned. How will we develop an aristocracy (totally NOT based on merit) if we don't have a servant class to take care of them?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Damemary, get over to www.Google.com . There's a nice surprise for you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

OK, so my Warriors lost last night, but they represent a good organization, unlike the opposition


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Good news and bad news, ladies. First the bad (well, terrible): KPG's suspension has been lifted and she's back on FF. The good: Janet may be rejoining soon as well.


Are we taking bets on how long it'll take for her to visit other threads?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Are we taking bets on how long it'll take for her to visit other threads?


After her church service, we should see her making her comeback. We must put out the welcome mat with no skid proof backing on it.

Country Bumpkin has been so cruel to me on Denim and Dentures. And I have been on my best behavior there, even when the Master Baiter, CB, tried to bait me with a link to a Convert the Jews site. I posted a list of Christians that converted to Judaism site. CB said she would report me to Admin for being on their site. I hope I get the Ostrich.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yeah I visited their site and saw that. Let us write to Cooke and hopefully she will return.


She may not want to return---or maybe she misses everyone so much . . .


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> After her church service, we should see her making her comeback. We must put out the welcome mat with no skid proof backing on it.
> 
> Country Bumpkin has been so cruel to me on Denim and Dentures. And I have been on my best behavior there, even when the Master Baiter, CB, tried to bait me with a link to a Convert the Jews site. I posted a list of Christians that converted to Judaism site. CB said she would report me to Admin for being on their site. I hope I get the Ostrich.


Is their thread not open to the public?

btw, CB seems to have a connection to admin - she has predicted what they were going to do at least a couple of times. The ostrich will not smile on you if CB is agin you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> After her church service, we should see her making her comeback. We must put out the welcome mat with no skid proof backing on it.
> 
> Country Bumpkin has been so cruel to me on Denim and Dentures. And I have been on my best behavior there, even when the Master Baiter, CB, tried to bait me with a link to a Convert the Jews site. I posted a list of Christians that converted to Judaism site. CB said she would report me to Admin for being on their site. I hope I get the Ostrich.


It's best to stay away, I think. Nobody here will try to convert you to anything or chide you for being less than charming. If you have innocuous topics to introduce here, go ahead.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am totally not guilty on Denim and Dentures. I rarely posted and only to say nice things about flowers and Nebraska's warnings. She just does not want me on D and D. Yes their thread is open. No smoking gun in my three toes.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Damemary, get over to www.Google.com . There's a nice surprise for you.


This didn't work for me, even though it's directed to Dame.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> It's best to stay away, I think. Nobody here will try to convert you to anything or chide you for being less than charming. If you have innocuous topics to introduce here, go ahead.


yeah but I loved their gardening tales and their lives in the Heartland.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> yeah but I loved their gardening tales and their lives in the Heartland.


Just for you


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Just for you


Gorgeous Al. Are they tulips, lilies??????


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This didn't work for me, even though it's directed to Dame.


Just go to Google. Today is a special day, and Google is celebrating it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> yeah but I loved their gardening tales and their lives in the Heartland.


In our yard this morning I saw a crazy squirrel jumping around trying to pounce on a bluejay that was either an injured adult or a fledging. The poor bird couldn't really fly, but finally jumped up into an orange tree to hide. The squirrel looked as though he had eaten too many pyracantha berries and had impaired motor control. I opened the patio door and made a loud noise to scare the squirrel (and wake up the neighbors, I'm sure.) I don't know the ending of this Sunday morning tale, but I hear a bluejay chirping.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Just for you


How beautiful. Are they yours?

All I ever see on D&D are recipes for things made with cream cheese. What is their obsession with cream cheese, which is definitely neither a health food nor a gourmet item?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cream Cheese and Cheese Whiz are gourmet items in the heartland. Plus these cheeses are soft and not a challenge to their dentures.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Gorgeous Al. Are they tulips, lilies??????


Asiatic Lily. I'm not a gardener. My big sister got the green thumb in the family. We do have a lot of potted plants and some groupings around the yard, but we're currently in the process of letting our lawn die because it's too hard to keep it green and watered. We have huge trees in our yard, and although we have grass that's supposed to do well in the shade, it's not easy to keep up. And, we're supposed to be conserving water.
We have no tulips to show you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> How beautiful. Are they yours?
> 
> All I ever see on D&D are recipes for things made with cream cheese. What is their obsession with cream cheese, which is definitely neither a health food nor a gourmet item?


I don't know but I love cream cheese on my bagels. We have a bagel shop that's as close to NY bagels as my New York born and bred friend helped me find. I don't get those puffy Noah's doughy things. I stick to the 1/3 less fat cream cheese, and I have my own way of eating them, which isn't proper, I'm sure. No slicing for me. I just break off hunks and put the cheese on the end that goes in my mouth. I put a glob of cheese on my plate and make it last until the last mouthful of bagel is gone.
Chatty enough?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Mothers trying to fight the NRA

https://www.momsdemandaction.org/


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't know but I love cream cheese on my bagels. We have a bagel shop that's as close to NY bagels as my New York born and bred friend helped me find. I don't get those puffy Noah's doughy things. I stick to the 1/3 less fat cream cheese, and I have my own way of eating them, which isn't proper, I'm sure. No slicing for me. I just break off hunks and put the cheese on the end that goes in my mouth. I put a glob of cheese on my plate and make it last until the last mouthful of bagel is gone.
> Chatty enough?


I used to do that with peanut butter. Bagels are not meant to be neat.

I don't object to cream cheese per se, though it is mostly fat (except, I'm sure, the 1/3 less kind), but so far every recipe I've come across there has cream cheese as one of the ingredients. I've seen three this morning, and I only looked at four widely spaced pages.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> After her church service, we should see her making her comeback. We must put out the welcome mat with no skid proof backing on it.
> 
> Country Bumpkin has been so cruel to me on Denim and Dentures. And I have been on my best behavior there, even when the Master Baiter, CB, tried to bait me with a link to a Convert the Jews site. I posted a list of Christians that converted to Judaism site. CB said she would report me to Admin for being on their site. I hope I get the Ostrich.


Hmm...that explains why CB was so irate yesterday. She threatened to turn me into Admin as well although I was minding my manners and not allowing myself to be prevoked. That's pretty funny that she sent you such a pointed and transparent link...good comeback on your part!

:thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am totally not guilty on Denim and Dentures. I rarely posted and only to say nice things about flowers and Nebraska's warnings. She just does not want me on D and D. Yes their thread is open. No smoking gun in my three toes.


I think your reply to her link was very good-- Life works both ways and her post was not called for -it also showed her hidden agenda -- sad indeed.-although I do think your reply by posting your link, said all that needed to be said to make your point. good job SQM. I learned something from your post although I knew of some of the people mentioned on it. People should let each of us make their own decision -- just my opinion. I agree about staying off that thread -- nothing is to be gained I guess.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> She may not want to return---or maybe she misses everyone so much . . .


Last I heard, she wasn't eager to return, but that was a few weeks ago. I've emailed her to beg her to come back.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think your reply to her link was very good-- Life works both ways and her post was not called for -it also showed her hidden agenda -- sad indeed.-although I do think your reply by posting your link, said all that needed to be said to make your point. good job SQM. I learned something from your post although I knew of some of the people mentioned on it. People should let each of us make their own decision -- just my opinion. I agree about staying off that thread -- nothing is to be gained I guess.


Except for weight from all those cream cheese desserts.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm...that explains why CB was so irate yesterday. She threatened to turn me into Admin as well although I was minding my manners and not allowing myself to be prevoked. That's pretty funny that she sent you such a pointed and transparent link...good comeback on your part!
> 
> :thumbup:


Maybe it was on orders from the Boss.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Except for weight from all those cream cheese desserts.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Except for weight from all those cream cheese desserts.


I even copied one of the recipes but haven't used it -


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Maybe it was on orders from the Boss.


No doubt...I'm sure they got the altar dusted off in two shakes for KPG, their little tin god.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. Perhaps we should use it in our General Information Profile. Remind me. You know how quickly I forget.

Done. See below for illustration.



Poor Purl said:


> This is one of the most erudite sentences I've ever seen on KP.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. I told you I get confused easily.



Poor Purl said:


> Duck. Donald Duck.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought it looked like Kool-aid.



Poor Purl said:


> Dear Much Younger Woman, I love "my regular mammal color." Is chalk what all those kids use to make their hair purple?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cookie come home is in my General Information Profile & my avatar is the Chef again.

Who/what is the other you mentioned as bad news? There goes my memory again.



susanmos2000 said:


> Good news and bad news, ladies. First the bad (well, terrible): KPG's suspension has been lifted and she's back on FF. The good: Janet may be rejoining soon as well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think we also need to keep her name alive. Jelun added so much to research and knowledge. I miss her too.



SQM said:


> Yeah I visited their site and saw that. Let us write to Cooke and hopefully she will return.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think the French had an interesting and effective answer to that.



Poor Purl said:


> None of this is happening by accident. I'm sure it's all carefully planned. How will we develop an aristocracy (totally NOT based on merit) if we don't have a servant class to take care of them?


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-257473-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

